# New channel logos



## TimmyB

Hi there,

I'm not really sure if anyone is after this type of thing, but I was following the instructions on this page for how to add extra channel logos, I have created a few myself and they look great IMO.

I thought I would attach two of them here as they may be useful for anyone wanting to add ITV and Channel 5 logos to their tivo. One thing to note however, on TivoWEB they just appear a black boxes, however they do work fine through the tivo.

Just thought I would post them here as it might save someone a bit of time...


----------



## bradleyem

except both five and itv are about the change their logos....

good job though. All I now need is to pluck up the courage to do it!!!


----------



## BobBlueUK

Just tried to view the logos using Internet Explorer 6.0 and was only able to view c5-s2-p2.png - the other 3 came out as black boxes.

Switched to Mozilla 1.0 and was able to view all 4 without problem - might this suggest that the problem is with IE rather than TiVoWeb? Best fire up Nestscape and find out... 

Anyone want to do a logo for F1 Digital+?


----------



## TimmyB

> _Originally posted by bradleyem _
> *except both five and itv are about the change their logos....
> 
> good job though. All I now need is to pluck up the courage to do it!!! *


I didn't know about ITV but I did try the new five logo, it looked so bad I just went for the old one.. I'm going to try a few more and maybe put them on my website when done, depends on if anyone is actually doing this apart from me.


----------



## TimmyB

> _Originally posted by BobBlueUK _
> *Anyone want to do a logo for F1 Digital+?  *


Yep


----------



## BobBlueUK

Nice one!


----------



## GarySargent

IE6 with SP1 has them all black! Oh well! 

Anyway - sounds interesting but are there potential issues doing this - ie stuff up your box next time TiVo updates the logos?


----------



## BobBlueUK

I did wonder if 'official' logos would replace amateur ones if and when they were eventually released?

Since the logos have changed a few times on the Sky channels over the last year there is obviously scope for deleting older logos and replacing them with newer ones... but is this replacement process automatic or are special commands needed when the newer logos are added I wonder?


----------



## TimmyB

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *IE6 with SP1 has them all black! Oh well!
> 
> Anyway - sounds interesting but are there potential issues doing this - ie stuff up your box next time TiVo updates the logos? *


I don't think so, if you add them with a high "MFS resource number?" ie 6200000 + which is well above what Tivo are currently using, they would simply replace the channel mapping with their resource number (a much lower number), which means unless you change them back you just have an orphan MFS resource.

Anyway, deleting the images has been done already (saw it in another thread on this forum). So if it all goes pear shaped you could just delete them.

I'll try doing this tomorrow and let you all know how I get on. If it works I might update tivo's script to delete the channel mappings before the daily call, then check to see if the channels have been remapped. If not replace them after the daily call cleanup has occured. If they have, don't do anything so you can go into TivoWeb and manually add them again should you want too.

Tim.


----------



## Paul Stimpson

Those look nice 

They all open fine on Linux.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by TimmyB _
> *
> Anyway, deleting the images has been done already (saw it in another thread on this forum). So if it all goes pear shaped you could just delete them.
> *


With the following caveat, *don't* delete the images if they are attached to channels and or the 211 or 222 indices, else you *will* green screen Tivo.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by BobBlueUK _
> *I did wonder if 'official' logos would replace amateur ones if and when they were eventually released?
> *


Yup, they should do. The way it works is that the image is given a very high number, over 6200000. This is then linked to the index with a very high channel number (over 4000). Tivo doesn't replace the "names", as such, but rahter a load of index entries.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by TimmyB _
> *I'm not really sure if anyone is after this type of thing, but I was following the instructions on this page for how to add extra channel logos, I have created a few myself and they look great IMO.
> *


For those lacking a linux machine or perl to do the slice file, it's now available on the same page. I hope you don't mind, Timmy.

I am quite happy to host the channel files on a single page, and keep a common index for the slices to avoid overlapping numbers.


----------



## TimmyB

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *
> 
> For those lacking a linux machine or perl to do the slice file, it's now available on the same page. I hope you don't mind, Timmy.
> *


Not a problem


----------



## jeremy Parsons

Kirsh

i had a problem with he slice file and had to re-generate it it appeard to load up ok but then would not associate it with addlogo , I regenerated the slice file and that seemed to work.


----------



## kitschcamp

Strange :-( 

Just regenerated it here, as well, just in case. New version uploaded.

They are classed as V4, image numbers 632001 - 632004.


----------



## fister

Now that Tivoweb 1.9.4 Beta 4 allows for the import of channel logos, are there any resources already available before I start to make my own. 
Images must be in PNG format with the same palette and dimensions as other TiVo logos - what is the palette used?
Tried to upload logosat the top of this thread using TivoWeb and got InvalidFileFormat


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by fister _
> *Now that Tivoweb 1.9.4 Beta 4 allows for the import of channel logos, are there any resources already available before I start to make my own.
> Images must be in PNG format with the same palette and dimensions as other TiVo logos - what is the palette used?*


Start from some of the logos already mentioned above, and take it from there - try here and download the images linked *not* the one shown.


----------



## jeremy Parsons

Hey has anyone got a paramout comedy channel logo , thats the main one missing form my system , what with those I got from kitsch and some I gave him I have most of those that i need,


----------



## mrtickle

I got an "Invalid File Format" error too


----------



## Rich2k

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *IE6 with SP1 has them all black! Oh well!
> 
> Anyway - sounds interesting but are there potential issues doing this - ie stuff up your box next time TiVo updates the logos? *


I wonder if it's to do with the bizarre graphic bug that IE6 SP1 has where seeming random small size images fail to load.


----------



## maubp

Why doesn't Tivo supply logos for ITV and Channel 5?

It would be nice if they had logos for all the ITV regions (Meridian, Carlton, etc) but not needed.

Also, does anyone else think the BBC logo be should be two logos "BBC1" and "BBC2"?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by maubp _
> *Why doesn't Tivo supply logos for ITV and Channel 5?
> 
> It would be nice if they had logos for all the ITV regions (Meridian, Carlton, etc) but not needed.
> 
> Also, does anyone else think the BBC logo be should be two logos "BBC1" and "BBC2"? *


 From next week, all but four regions will use just the 'ITV1' logo.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by maubp _
> *Why doesn't Tivo supply logos for ITV and Channel 5?
> 
> It would be nice if they had logos for all the ITV regions (Meridian, Carlton, etc) but not needed.
> 
> Also, does anyone else think the BBC logo be should be two
> logos "BBC1" and "BBC2"? *


Yes, I think so too! Which is why I've done some myself - One, Two, Choice, Four... and the old Central "cake" logo . The new version of TiVoWeb lets you upload logos but there are teething problems at the moment. When the bugs are fixed and the dust has settled I'll be happy to make them available to anyone



> _Originally posted by ozsat _
> *
> From next week, all but four regions will use just the 'ITV1' logo
> *


Not on MY TiVo they won't


----------



## jamieo

Does anybody else have a really crap sky one logo?

It's on a red background with really dodgy white text. I would like to use TiVoWeb to replace this logo with the one used on Sky News.

Would this cause any problems? Would TiVo just replace it with the crap version?

If I just delete all logos would this mess things up?

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by jamieo _
> *Would this cause any problems? Would TiVo just replace it with the crap version?
> *


You can easily swap it over to the Sky one with Tivoweb. It causes no problems.

*



If I just delete all logos would this mess things up?

Click to expand...

*Very much so, oh yes. If you don't know what you're doing you can majorly mess up the database to a Green Screen by deleting logos. Not that I've ever done it, oh no...


----------



## jamieo

Thanks for the reply kitschcamp, so will TiVo undo my changes when it updates it's guide data?

Jamie


----------



## kitschcamp

No, it leaves it as you've set it. You won't be forced to have the tasteless SkyOne logo.


----------



## jamieo

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *No, it leaves it as you've set it. You won't be forced to have the tasteless SkyOne logo. *


Excellent! Thanks for all your help fella!

And yes, that sky|one png is bad!! :down:

Jamie


----------



## maubp

Last week Ozsat said:


> From next week, all but four regions will use just the 'ITV1' logo.


I have just rebooted my Tivo today (finally moved it off the floor in front of the TV to under my DVD player - but I still need to find a longer scart cable) and still only have logos for BBC and C4.

Any idea when the ITV and C5 logos will appear?
 
(I only get the five "normal" channels at the moment)

Thanks

Peter


----------



## kitschcamp

When TiVo come to some agreement with ITV and Channel 5 about them. There are issues with copyright/trade marks etc before they can be put on the TiVo, plus any fees due etc.


----------



## jamieo

> _Originally posted by kitschcamp _
> *When TiVo come to some agreement with ITV and Channel 5 about them. There are issues with copyright/trade marks etc before they can be put on the TiVo, plus any fees due etc. *


Interesting... I would actually prefer to have no logos then just some but I thought maybe TiVo were asked to include them so TiVo owners would be able to associate the brand (such as TV has become) of the source channel with the content.

ie, It is more in the interest of the channel to have thier logo included...

Jamie


----------



## kitschcamp

Fred mentioned something similar nearly a year ago, that at that time they thought it was better as all or nothing. That's the reason why people are so keen to add their own...


----------



## jamieo

Ok, so what do I have to look out for if adding logos through TiVoWeb?

Jamie


----------



## kitschcamp

There are some useful logos on my site linked in the signature. Loading logos with TivoWeb is new to the 1.9.4Beta4 version of TivoWeb. It seems successful, generally, and seems to work quite well. I've not hit any real problems with it so far, other than it being a little bit fussy about the png format. 

The best thing to do is download some s1 and s2 type logos, and modify them. s1 are used when changing channels, s2 in the now playing list.


----------



## jamieo

Great! I'll send you any logos I create myself (if you want them that is!)

Jamie


----------



## kitschcamp

Yes please - the more logos we have in a central location, the easier it is for everyone to get hold of.


----------



## mrtickle

I've done some but they need a bit of work yet. But I'm happy to send them in as well if people want.
Beware: there are two pairs of palettes. Looking at kitschcamp's page of logos, there are the palettes used on the two Animal Planet logos (I'll call them the USA palettes) and the palettes used on the Channel 5 logos (I'll call them the UK palettes). I have found that it's very hit-and-miss using the USA palettes (TiVoweb often rejects the images), but the UK palettes have a higher acceptance rate!
Also, transparancy doesn't work, magenta=transparent, black=cut through image (those C5 logos need a bit of touching!), red=green! Basically avoid the first 16 colours in the palettes!
But pushed for time at the mo. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## jeremy Parsons

Mr Tickle

If you send them to kitschcamp he will put them on his web site and for the lazy members of up generate the slice file to allow us to upload them. I gave him a load that I accquired. PS if you have the time a paramount comedy channel logo is still needed


----------



## mrtickle

I've done a paramount one.
The new tivoweb doesn't even need slice files - you just upload the png files and it does *everything* for you!


----------



## kitschcamp

Yes, the not needing slice files in rather fantastic, personally speaking.


----------



## kitschcamp

There are quite a few new logos, especially now playing ones, now available.


----------



## smiffy

Sorry if Im being really dense here, but I have just install the TivoWeb 1.9.4. 

How do I change/add the logos. Presumably I need to ftp them manually over to the Tivo and the have TivoWeb associate then to each channel.

I found the option to automatically associate logo with channels as there appeared to be two installed with TivoWeb.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kitschcamp

With the current beta - beta 4 - go to the logos page, and click on the link to upload logos, and follow the prompts. No need to use ftp or anything - the logos get uploaded and processed via Tivoweb, which is a lot lot nicer and less risky than via the slice file.

If you create your own files, they need to be in the Tivo pallette, and the correct size etc. S2 logos are for the now playing logos, s1 for the channel guide. If you just want some to load in, and have zero artistic ability (such as myself), the website in the sig has the logos to download.


----------



## smiffy

Thanks for that I'll give that a go this evening.


----------



## mrtickle

The only thing to add is that after uploading them you need to link them to channels - if the filenames are in a certain format (I think it's if they match the callsign?) then "automatically associate logos" will produce a confirmation screen that does it for you. Otherwise you need to go to the logos page and click "change" next each channel and pick logos to assign.

The logos for UK Style and UK Horizons are lurking in all our machines, but they aren't linked. I expect that this is because they look AWFUL! At some point in time, someone must have given up on the logos for UK TiVos, if we have to do them ourselves then so be it.

Finally, when your main logos page matches the logos as you want them, you have to shut down tivoweb and reboot your tivo for it to use them - just as the new logos for 2.5.5 weren't activated until after a reboot.


----------



## Fatbloke

I've been uploading some logos from the collection here. Most are fine, but the S2 of BBC2 comes up with invalid format - can some kind tivoweb user please post a BBC2 that works - thanks 

ps. BBC4 S2 too please...


----------



## mrtickle

I did that BBC2 logo. It works for me!


----------



## kitschcamp

'Tis strange - it worked for me, too. It does seem to be a bit hit-and-miss as to which logos upload on which tivos. :/


----------



## devoiddroid

Hi,

I was having the same trouble, try this one though, it seems to work ok,


----------



## Fatbloke

Sweet ! works a treat


----------



## dribble

Thanks - worked for me as well !

Don't suppose anyone was having trouble with ITV1 S1 & S2 logos ? I was having the same problem with both of those as well  

Both files from the web site come up with the error message 'Invalid format'.


----------



## devoiddroid

I don't know what was causing the problems, but I found a little program called IrfanView (http://irfanview.tuwien.ac.at/english.htm) and simply by opening the files in it and re-saving them it seems to fix it.


----------



## snapplefan

Wow! IrfanView has let me import ITV1 logos too! My Tivo looks nice!


----------



## bobbymobile

does anyone using Tivoweb have any tips on making good logos? When i try and make some they look good on the computer but terrible and blurry when i upload them on Tivo. Any tip would be appreciated.


----------



## NgBng

I'm trying to upload logos from kitschcamppalace.org.uk with TivoWeb 1.9.4-beta5 and it doesn't seem to be working (UK tivo unit).
I'm using Galeon as my browser (which uses the Mozilla engine), I select the logo to upload, hit the Import button and the browser just returns a "Document contained no data" error.

Any suggestions?


----------



## radish

try a different browser? maybe konq as I'm assuming you're using linux.


----------



## NgBng

I tried IE6 and Netscape 4, same in them


----------



## radish

Then I've no idea - just tried it on mine (upgraded to 1.9.4-b5 tonight) and it works fine.


----------



## Milhouse

> _Originally posted by NgBng _
> *I'm trying to upload logos from kitschcamppalace.org.uk with TivoWeb 1.9.4-beta5 and it doesn't seem to be working (UK tivo unit).
> I'm using Galeon as my browser (which uses the Mozilla engine), I select the logo to upload, hit the Import button and the browser just returns a "Document contained no data" error.
> 
> Any suggestions? *


I sucessfully uploaded quite a few logos from Kitschcamps place using TiVoWeb 1.9.4 beta 4 and Mozilla 1.2 (on Win2K) - there were about 4 logos (mainly BBC2 and ITV1) that wouldn't upload (invalid file format) but this problem was solved with TiVoWeb 1.9.4 beta 5.

Are you proxying your connection to the TiVo in any way? Have you tried Mozilla 1.2 (I realise Galeon is based on Moz, but it may be an older branch).

It does sound like more of a browser/connection problem than a TiVoWeb problem.


----------



## mrtickle

If I have time this week I'll try and do logos for

BBC 2 Wales/Scotland/Northern Ireland
BBC 7
UK Horizons
UK History
Sky One Mix

re: the centring - I initially tried the small ones I did (G+/Four/Central) centred but it looked wrong. Left aligned looked silly and detached from the others. So I compromised and aligned them to the left hand edge of the BBC logos. I believe that tivo's own C4 logo is in a similar place too!


----------



## NgBng

The tivo isn't proxied at all, it's on the same LAN segment as the machine I'm connecting to it from.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *If I have time this week I'll try and do logos for
> Sky One Mix
> *


Out of interest, I was just going to have a go at this myself. One problem. I have no idea what font is used!! Anyway, I grabbed this from DigiGuide instead


----------



## ywu

Time to give something back to the community - so I thought I'd try doing the new BBC Three logo (replaces BBC Choice on Feb 9th). A bit of a newbie, so be gentle with me if I've got it wrong!


----------



## ywu

This is the BBC Three 65x55 logo. I don't have access to linux to do the perl slicing bit, though, and I'm not sure whether my palette is okay.


----------



## mrtickle

Ta! You don't actually need to do the perl slices these days though, all of the functions are now built into tivoweb.

The dimensions are ok but I don't think they will work in a tivo because you haven't used the tivo palettes - there is one palette for "now playing" with an extremely restrictive set of colours (no purple so a good BBC Two logo is impossible  , and a slightly better palette for the channel banner logos. You can grab these palettes from the existing logos on kitshcamp's pages.

The only other thing I can think of is to avoid certain colours completely - pure white (255, 255, 255), pure black, cyan, magenta, red, green, etc. Use slightly off variants that are in the palettes. HTH


----------



## ywu

Ta - I'll give it a go with picking colours from the existing set of logos. Incidentally, is there such a thing as a palette of all the colours I can use, so I can use Photoshop's picker to use them?


----------



## mrtickle

Well there is only one palette for each type of image that works. The best thing to do is take an existing now playing logo (one of the tivo originals to be safe), rub out all the pixels but keep its palette and save that image to use as a starting point.

Then do the same with a live TV logo and its palette, after that you'll have two template images to use.


----------



## DJBlack

Chaps

Is there a quick (and safe) way of importing all these logos one done?

I'm using 1.9.4 and importing them one by one.... but getting a wee but fed up.....


David


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by DJBlack _
> *Chaps
> 
> Is there a quick
> *


If doing a few Tivoweb is quickest. If a lot slice is quicker.
*



(and safe) way of importing all these logos one done?

Click to expand...

*But using slices is not especially safe. It's _very_ easy to green screen your Tivo. Not that I've ever done it or anything *cough*
*



I'm using 1.9.4 and importing them one by one.... but getting a wee but fed up.....

Click to expand...

*Honestly, stick with it - you don't want to go the slice route unless you are supremely confident of what you are doing, and are incredibly careful at each stage.


----------



## ywu

Having just set up Tivoweb, I've had a go at uploading the logos. They look fine on my 14" 4:3 telly, but mostly lousy on my 32" widescreen, mainly because, I think, the palette is so limited, or have the logos been scaled so that pixellation is more evident with a stretched and enlarged pciture? The old FilmFour logo seems to be of a higher resolution than the others, but not sure.

I might have a go at white logos when I have time to see whether that improves things visually for me.


----------



## mrtickle

It is difficult to get them looking good, yes I blame the palette! Doing a BBC2 logo which looks purple on Now Playing is nigh-on impossible  There shouldn't be any pixellation, but if you are zooming and stretching on your TV that's your problem


----------



## Modan

Given the problems I had in this thread with transparencies, and what I learnt (with the help of the others), it might be possible to use the purple in the palette as a non-transparent colour, in order to do a BBC2 logo.

If it works (not certain it will), it should just be a case of changing the first entry in the tRNS section of the .png from 00 to FF (and then recalculating the CRC unfortunately).

In that thread MrTickle suggests that there are three types of transparency that are used, but I am not so sure. Personally I haven't seen any evidence that proves that PSP or TiVo do anything other than use tRNS (PSP just happens to trash it very badly when it sets the transparent colour, which is why the semi-transparency is not retained.

I don't know if anyone else has tried loading an image with the first entry in tRNS set to anything other than 00 (apologies MrTickle if you were more than just speculating), but I suspect that it should allow that colour to be used.

Unfortunately, from memory it is a pretty rubish purple, so might look terrible anyway, but making it semi-transparent (using values between 00 and FF) might yield good results. Actually this may be a way of improving the look of other logos that don't quite look right as they currently stand. It's a shame I haven't found a graphics tool that supports saving this section of the file properly yet, let alone one that allows for easy editing of it.


----------



## mrtickle

Yeah, that other webpage I posted in the png thread was lamenting the lack of good software.

I don't think there *is* a purple in the palette in the first place, though? Do you mean that nasty magenta?

Because the player-generated graphics are in a 256-colour video mode which is overlayed onto the mpeg clouds, perhaps (just speculating here) the tivo ignores whatever palette is in the logos and uses its own single 256-colour palette for the now playing screen. After all, if you gave it a set of channel logos each with an optimsed palette, it would never be able to display them all properly, it still has its 256-colour limit.

Another thought, perhaps the tRNS chunk is a clue to why logos that we create look "wrong" with dodgy colours when uploaded to the tivo. I started work on a BBC 7 logo the other day. On the PC it looks ok (ish - not only is there no purple there is no decent yellow either!  ), but when uploaded to the tivo the yellow I used for the backwards '7' looks grey, and the red used for the normal '7' looks green. 

Perhaps those two palette indexes (in tivo's own copy of the palette which it uses for display) have an amount of transparency set, causing the colour to change (as it is overlayed onto blue sky)? I've had trouble with reds before, with the BBC One logo I did it was about my 5th choice of red that worked - all the others looked wrong. So not only is the palette limited, we can't use some of it?

I'll attach the image to this so that the above makes a bit of sense 

Finally I've noticed strange things happen to whites and greys. As you move the selection bar on/off a "save until I delete" programme certain greys change to bright white and then back again. This was most noticeable with the ITV Central logo I did (it's on kitshcamp's webpage).


----------



## Modan

Hmmm, not sure. As with all edited images (except for the ones that have been manually fixed), the one you have there has only one entry in the tRNS section, which is 00 for the first entry (to make the magenta 100% transparent).

For a standard unedited image, colours 200-216 in the palette are set to 80 or 50% transparent.

I know that we have some control over this alpha channel, since we both noticed we managed to break it, and then we figured out how to fix it again. I have also noticed stray pixels of the magenta here and there (particularly the no thumbs TiVo image on the LiveTV guide, athough these may only show up with my mods, I'm not sure), so I think it is possible we have full control. I'm now starting to wonder whether changing the palette might also be possible, but I assume someone has already tried this and failed? My guess is that it has a small number of master palettes stored somewhere (maybe the first image of each type it loads?) that is the master for all the images of that type, so it is possible if we tracked it down we could fix the lack of good colours in the palettes, although we would have to be careful not to break other things of course.

Unfortunately time is against me since I head off to the states for six months next week. I'll expect some good changes to load onto my TiVo when I come back  (I'm also hoping I can rent a TiVo while I am there, cos otherwise I am going to get serious withdrawal!).


----------



## iankb

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *I don't think there *is* a purple in the palette in the first place, though? Do you mean that nasty magenta?*


Purple is defined as _any of a group of colors with a hue between that of violet and red_. Magenta is defined as _a purplish-red_. To be pedantic, magenta is therefore a shade of purple. 

Ian.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by Modan _
> *Hmmm, not sure. As with all edited images (except for the ones that have been manually fixed), the one you have there has only one entry in the tRNS section, which is 00 for the first entry (to make the magenta 100% transparent).
> 
> For a standard unedited image, colours 200-216 in the palette are set to 80 or 50% transparent.
> *


Aha! That's it then.

I probably had a working image, but I used PSP to set that magenta to transparent just so that it would look better in tivoweb.

What tool did you use to determine that it was numbers 200-216 that have transparancy set on them?



> *
> I know that we have some control over this alpha channel, since we both noticed we managed to break it, and then we figured out how to fix it again. I have also noticed stray pixels of the magenta here and there (particularly the no thumbs TiVo image on the LiveTV guide, athough these may only show up with my mods, I'm not sure), so I think it is possible we have full control. I'm now starting to wonder whether changing the palette might also be possible, but I assume someone has already tried this and failed? My guess is that it has a small number of master palettes stored somewhere (maybe the first image of each type it loads?) that is the master for all the images of that type, so it is possible if we tracked it down we could fix the lack of good colours in the palettes, although we would have to be careful not to break other things of course.
> *


I expect they are loaded from the software. If they relied on a certain image having the correct palette we could probably break it quite spectacularly (make it look terrible!) 

The live TV version of the palette is much better. The Now Playing palette squanders the vast majority of entries just for the blobs and many (seemingly indentical) shades of grey. They couldn't even manage to find a purple for the "o" in "TiVo" on the "please wait" image (compare with the mpeg tivo in the corner when they appear together). We know that channel logos were added late in the day (in 2.5.x), and the palette wasn't fixed then, so I expect it was too late.

Series 2 tivos have 16-bit colour for the overlay so this isn't a problem for them 



> *
> Unfortunately time is against me since I head off to the states for six months next week. I'll expect some good changes to load onto my TiVo when I come back  (I'm also hoping I can rent a TiVo while I am there, cos otherwise I am going to get serious withdrawal!). *


Wow, have a good trip . If I were you I'd subscribe to the Direct TV satellite system. If you subscribe to the top package you get a free dual-tuner DirectTiVo as your set top box!


----------



## Modan

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *What tool did you use to determine that it was numbers 200-216 that have transparancy set on them?
> *


The binary file editor that comes with Visual Studio 6 (Hexedit equivalent)



> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *I expect they are loaded from the software. If they relied on a certain image having the correct palette we could probably break it quite spectacularly (make it look terrible!)
> *


I was suggesting that it would probably be in a file rather than compiled in the code (although obviously either way would work), so if we could find what the source was, we could hack it. I wouldn't have the faintest idea how to find more out about this, but compared to what other people have managed to do (TurboNet etc.) this seems relatively trivial.



> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Wow, have a good trip . If I were you I'd subscribe to the Direct TV satellite system. If you subscribe to the top package you get a free dual-tuner DirectTiVo as your set top box! *


I'm staying in an aparement complex, so I doubt I would be able to get a satelite system installed. It already comes with HBO though, so hopefully I should get some good programming that a TiVo could track down for me. If it is possible to rent them (I have no idea whether you can or not), I'm not sure whether I would want a Series 2 or not as I might find it hard to live without when I get back (given how strange the thought of 6 months without any TiVo is)


----------



## mrtickle

I have made a discovery tonight! I currently use the images I posted last week to the flickering bar thread (sig). The "full info" bar is solid black - but I accidentally pressed "play" on the remote while it was being displayed. Blam! The green bar appeared and the black windows at the top magically became transparent! This happens every time. So perhaps there isn't a master palette and it really does use whatever palette it sees last...


----------



## Modan

It is possible I guess? Sorry I don't have any time to experiment so I'm afraid you are on your own.

Couple of other things I have seen though. It is also transparent when returning from the full screen menus although it does blink on and off a few times, so not sure why that would be (I guess it would mean the order it redraws them is inconsistent?). Also when TiVoGutsBlueLeftWeiner (the file I fixed) is causing the lack of transparency on the LiveTV guide, switching the selection to the program box from the channel box (replaces TiVoGutsBlueLeftWeiner with two untampered files)restores the transparency 100% of the time.

I took this to mean that it was the fact they were "on top of" the transparent section that caused them to make it work/break, but maybe as you say it is the fact that TiVoGutsBlueLeftWeiner is the last file to be drawn.

The only argument I can see against this theory is that for the normal operation I would expect the last file to be either the "how many thumbs" icon which I have not modified, or the BannerDesc file, which I have fixed on my TiVo, but the transparency hasn't been restored by doing that.

You could try editing the images displayed when you press "play" (simply opening and doing SaveAs) to see whether changing them alters this anomoly. If it stops this from happening then I would say you are definitely onto something.


----------



## ywu

I wished I had a colour chart to say that magenta on a PC=transparent on TiVo, black=white and vice-versa (see five s2 logo) etc etc. My Skynews looks rubbish, as the colours a completely different from what's on the PC - is that supposed to happen?

Also, how do people make sure the fuzziness caused by anti-aliasing dosen't take you out of palette? I see from the existing logos that some a/a has been retained.


----------



## mrtickle

It is very trial and error, yes. I tend to avoid all 'pure' colours, magenta, red, blue, white, black etc from the very start/end of the palette.

The graphics package you use should not use any colours that are not in the image's palette! Check you are working in the correct mode (not 24 bit or RGB), use an existing logo png file as a starting point. If you do that it shouldn't let you use any other colours, nor should it use any itself 

HTH


----------



## DJBlack

Anyone care to share the package they use to edit these logos?

I can see this hobby eating so much spare time....!

David


----------



## kitschcamp

The gimp is the "official" editor, according to Fred, but it's not the friendliest package in the world. 

I've had very mixed results with Paint Shop Pro, and ended up piping the results into gimp to make a "proper" png file.


----------



## DJBlack

Anyone seen a FAQ on the subject... seems we each have our "own way" of playing this game.....


----------



## ywu

I've used Photoshop to read the colour table, though not sure if I've extracted the right thing. Does this look like the palette for S2? I'm working in Indexed rather than RGB now - explains why I might be getting so many problems! Thanks!


----------



## Modan

You should probably avoid the colours from 200 to 216 in the palette as well. I think it is these that cause the colour change when switching onto "keep until I delete" recordings, due to the breaking / fixing of alpha transparency as described earlier in the thread.

Can anyone confirm this, either by checking an image that suffers from this problem, to see if it uses colours from this range of the palette, or by manually restoring the broken tRNS section on one of these images (should then stay the darker of the two colours, due to the alpha transparency now working consistently).


----------



## ywu

OK, finally got it going with Photoshop. Here's my working attempt at BBC Three (S2 only).

I'm actually redoing the logos for the channels I use, so that they are more friendly to my TV. I have a Sony 32" widescreen which I set to Smart, meaning a 4:3 image such as Tivo Central stretches to fit the screen. Some logos look lousy as a result. 

Also, I'm keeping them all consistent in size so they don't look so mismatched - all will be 100x35 with a background. Where possible I've used native fonts rather than web page grabs (BBC uses Gill Sans, which I have a truetype version of, for example) so that scaling to size looks a bit better. I've also scaled the BBC logo larger at the expense of the "ONE", "TWO", "THREE" etc, so the logo-police may not approve. You know how anal corporate identity people are ! 

If anyone's interested in them I'll post them to kitsch.


----------



## ywu

Here's the first sample ...... even if there's no point hosting them, I've had fun doing it! As MrTickle has said before, need to do something with BBC Two - I tried using dithering at various levels to get that purple, which Photoshop allows when converting from RGB to Indexed, but it uses magenta to mimic the purple - damn!

I'm going to do some others later....


----------



## DJBlack

Chaps

Now that this subject has gained a fair bit of interest/momentum... is it worth sorting out what logos remain to be done and sharing the effort?

After all, its unfair for a few to do all the work!!!

David


----------



## ywu

Has anyone managed to do a decent BBC Radio 4 S2 logo? Mine's shows up rather messy, as there are gradients in the colouring which differ between PC and TiVo.


----------



## mrtickle

The one I did was quick and dirty I'm afraid!

Great stuff with the other logos btw! The BBC ones are much better than mine. I think that having a small "BBC" at the expense of One/Two etc is definitely the way to go . One thing I would say though, there are some stray pixels when you magnify them, eg the backgrounds of "B", "B" and "C" have multicoloured edges. Any chance of the 's1' pairs too?


----------



## JamboRobbo

Has anyone got any logos for BBC Scotland, ITV Scotland etc?  Could do them myself I guess, but hoping that someone might've done them already cause I'm a bit lazy!

Cheers,
Robbo


----------



## mrtickle

Not me. I did have a look at them but couldn't be bothered, sorry!
Note that the word "scotland" would probably be about 5 pixels high and illegible - look how big the "BBC" turns out to be on a Now Playing logo...


----------



## JamboRobbo

> Note that the word "scotland" would probably be about 5 pixels high and illegible - look how big the "BBC" turns out to be on a Now Playing logo


Exactly the problem I hit in my brief attempt to draw up a logo. To be honest I don't care if they look like the official BBC logos, I just want something to distinguish between BBC One London and BBC One Scotland in my Now Playing list. I might try and knock something up when I get some time - shall post them here if I manage anything that looks half decent.

Robbo


----------



## cwaring

I have spare time so don't mind having a go if somone wants to give me design specs, file format and maybe an example


----------



## JamboRobbo

Well, if you feel like giving it a go, the existing available Tivo logos can be found at

Existing UK Tivo Logos

Images of the Logos for different UK channels can be found at 
Uk Channel Logos

From my understanding, Tivo requires two logos in PNG Format, one sized 100*35 pixels for the Now Playing List, and one size 65*55 for Live TV Info Bar.

The other thing to watch out for is that Tivo has its own pallete for logos. The easiest way to make sure the pallete is correct is to take an existing logo and modify it and only use the colours on the existing pallete (although I think a few of them might not work right too just to complicate things??!!)

So I think the process is to open an existing S1 or S2 (size 1 or size 2) logo in paint shop pro/photoshop etc and modify it using only the existing colours in its pallete.

Alternatively an image of the available pallete was posted above.

Also, Some other (rather good) BBC logos were posted above by ywu.

I've not actually done this myself as yet, so what I've written is just my understanding of it. I'm sure Mr Tickle or others could correct me if I've made any mistakes!

Cheers,
Robbo


----------



## ywu

That's right. Photoshop is quite good in allowing you to edit to a full palette and then reducing it to a pre-defined one at the final stage, approximating as close as possible when doing so. The problem with it is, what you see on the TV is not what your PC shows in the palette (magenta is a case in point), so the approxiations are often way off. My BBC R4 logo looks hideous as a result, so I haven't bothered posting that yet!


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by JamboRobbo _
> *Well, if you feel like giving it a go.... *


So I did 

I am fairly confident that these _won't_ work. After all, it can't be as easy as that 

Anyway, I had a fiddle with an existing BBC Scotland logo. S1 is fine. S2 had to be squashed. Only way to fit all the text on. Pallete _should_ be ok. Looked it when I viewed it, anyway.

As I said. Surely it can't be _that_ simple 

BTW, s1&s2 I get (s=size) but what's p1&p2?


----------



## JamboRobbo

Nice one!

Unfortunately either I'm doing something wrong downloading it, or you've attached an empty ZIP file!

Robbo.


----------



## ywu

I've done one, but I seem to have problems uploading the file. I'll try a bit later.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by JamboRobbo _
> *Nice one!
> Unfortunately either I'm doing something wrong downloading it, or you've attached an empty ZIP file!
> Robbo. *


Well, it's not you. But it's not me either. The zip file is not empty on my system 

EDIT: 
Attachment deleted! 
No matter. It's here: http://www.cwaring.myby.co.uk/bbc_scotland.zip


----------



## JamboRobbo

Cheers, got it now. Shall give those a try when I get home tonight and let you know if it works ok...

Thanks,
Robbo.


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by JamboRobbo _
> *Cheers, got it now. Shall give those a try when I get home tonight and let you know if it works ok...*


I won't be holding my breath


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by ywu _
> *That's right. Photoshop is quite good in allowing you to edit to a full palette and then reducing it to a pre-defined one at the final stage, approximating as close as possible when doing so.
> *


Yep. At the final stage[1], load the tivo S2 or S1 palette that you extracted and saved from some of the *original* UK Tivo logos.

Be very careful not to trash the alpha layers (tRNS chunk), to be sure check the file using tweakPNG afterwards. (if you search for tweakPNG you'll find the other thread about transparency).



> *
> The problem with it is, what you see on the TV is not what your PC shows in the palette (magenta is a case in point), so the approxiations are often way off. My BBC R4 logo looks hideous as a result, so I haven't bothered posting that yet! *


Magenta is a special case - I think all the colours in the top row of the palette are. The thing is, it's easy to say "don't use colours x, y, and z from the palette" - but it's not easy to stop Photoshop picking those "bad" colours at stage [1] above! Also some of them are semi-transparent so look different in Now Playing with blue behind them - same problem! Finally, I think the video hardware in the tivo might do gamma correction, which makes colours look different from a PC as well.

But it's fun experimenting, and with tivoweb's nice interface it's easy too


----------



## JamboRobbo

Ok, didn't get a chance to try these last night due to tube delays getting home from the England game. Will definately give it a go tonight tho.

Mr Tickle, as far as experimenting goes, any idea how I'd go about deleting logos which I decided didn't look right on the Tivo. Is it just a case of making sure the logo isn't associated to a channel, then going into the MFS resource editor to find the resource and remove it?

Thanks,

Robbo


----------



## kitschcamp

I'd be very careful about trying to remove logos manually from the MFS database, and not using the tools in tivoweb to do it.

If it goes wrong - and it does - then you'll green screen your tivo, and you will have to restore it from an image. Trust me.


----------



## JamboRobbo

Didn't realise I could remove a logo using the tools in Tivoweb. Shall have a closer look at it tonight.

Cheers,
Robbo


----------



## ywu

BBC Scotland .....


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by ywu _
> *BBC Scotland ..... *


That's better  Still wondering if my effort at least worked!


----------



## JamboRobbo

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *That's better  Still wondering if my effort at least worked! *


Well, the 100*35 one worked okay, whilst the 65*55 one said 'Invalid File Format'. I think this might be because there is a different pallete for each time of image whereas both the images you'd supplied had the same pallete.

Cheers for your help!!

Have got my BBC Scotland Logos working now and even managed to knock up a Scottish TV one (ITV Scotland) which I'll post on here once it's finished - it doesn't look as good on the TIVO as it does on the computer at the moment. I guess I'm using some colours I shouldn't be....Any tips how to avoid this greatly appreciated.

Robbo


----------



## stevedunn

A tip when editing the logo's in Paintshop Pro

Use an existing logo as a template, for the size & palette

Do a Select All Ctrl-A

Copy the channel image to the clipboard from any source (website etc)

Go back to PSP and Paste the image Into Selection Shift-Ctrl-L

Tidy the image as required

Do a Save As ensuring you select the options button on the Save As dialog and select non-optimized palette (otherwise you might get invalid image format when uploading via tivoweb).

Upload via tivoweb

Steve


----------



## Brucie Burns

I have downloade some channel logos which I have imported using tivoweb but they don't show up. Is there a guide on how to get them to appear?


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by Brucie Burns _
> *I have downloade some channel logos which I have imported using tivoweb but they don't show up. Is there a guide on how to get them to appear? *


 Have you re-booted your TiVo since loading the logos?

I have merged your post into this existing thread which links to a 'how to' guide (see first post)!


----------



## bobbymobile

Has anyone done any new logos?


----------



## kitschcamp

There an awful lot of new logos just uploaded here


----------



## richardp2020

I was surprised how a lot of the logos looked when imported, most of the best looking ones looked iffy after import and most of the dodgy looking ones looked great


----------



## sanderton

Here are a few more. A BBC 2 logo that's slightly purple-ish, and ITV1 logo, and a new-style Discovery Home and Leisure. All Now Playing only.


----------



## TiVoRich

This is some very nice work! Would you like me to add some of these to the TiVo service? I would only be able to update the logos that match TiVo's UK partner specifications.

Just to clear up a previous post, Paint Shop Pro is the "official" TiVo tool. "Fred" is not a graphics guy and is not familiar with Paint Shop Pro and found that using gimp was much easier.


----------



## kitschcamp

I've no problem with that - it would definitely benefit those who don't have tivoweb.


----------



## scoopuk

> _Originally posted by TiVoRich _
> *This is some very nice work! Would you like me to add some of these to the TiVo service? I would only be able to update the logos that match TiVo's UK partner specifications.
> *


Yes that'd be great.

As kitschcamp suggests this would help the many of us who don't have access to tivoweb. As UKTV (UK Gold) is a partner, any chance we could have some logos for their other channels: UK Drama, UK Bright Ideas, UK Food, UK History, UK Style & UK Horizons ?


----------



## sanderton

Some more Now Playing logos:

CBeebies
UK Bright Ideas
UK History (smaller than the existing one)
BBC 2 - I've had another go and am much happier with this one!


----------



## mrtickle

Nice. BTW you have a stray pixel in the top lug of the 2nd "B" 
But I do like that CBeebies one a lot, pity I don't watch the channel!


----------



## sanderton

You're missing out. I watch little else. 

The "trick" seesm to be to forget anti-aliasing and do the logos in two or three block colours - the TV will antialias it for you!

Plus colour 16, despite appearing as murky grey on the PC, is actually brightest white on the TiVo.


----------



## cyril

Here's a few freeview logos


----------



## cyril

These have taken me ages.... hope you enjoy!

Any other tricks to get them looking right?

Purple,yellows and reds are problems!


----------



## mrtickle

Looks good, thanks, I haven't got a radio 3 one currently. There is no tRNS chunk (alpha values for transparency) in your images though, so be careful because this means that if you use certain colours they will look different on the tivo.

Don't get me started about purple!


----------



## sanderton

The nearest to purple and yellow (on the TiVo) I could find are in my BBC 2 and ITV 1 logos above.


----------



## GarySargent

Apparently we might be getting some new ones - you'll need to reboot for them to appear.


----------



## kitschcamp

Yup, in another thread TivoRich makes a rare appearance to tell us. It's basically just new Sky Movies logos. All existing logos you may have uploaded with Tivoweb have been blown away.


----------



## Fatbloke

We'll need a fresh post of _working_ icons again then, so we can re-add those blown away :/


----------



## Pugwash

Would the logo upgrade trigger a reboot? I checked on TivoWeb last night and my box had only been up 17 hours...


----------



## kitschcamp

No need to re-post them to the thread - they're all there on the website for anyone who wants to grab them.
http://www.tivo.kitschcamppalace.org.uk/thelogos.php

S1 are the guide ones, S2 the Now Playing logos.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by Pugwash _
> *Would the logo upgrade trigger a reboot? I checked on TivoWeb last night and my box had only been up 17 hours... *


It won't trigger a reboot but you do need to reboot before you see the new logos


----------



## sanderton

Buggr; I don't even subscribe to the movie channels!

kitschcamp, does your site have all the logos that have been posted to the thread in it?


----------



## sanderton

Answer my own question, no it doesn't!


----------



## iankb

And does anybody know where I get can get a transparent *SelectIcon-256.10.png* ?


----------



## kitschcamp

Which are missing? I thought I'd grabbed them all as they appeared.


----------



## sanderton

I don't think any of the ones I posted are there.


----------



## kitschcamp

I must have missed a "new posts" mail :/

I'll go through the thread tonight and find them all.


----------



## digital_S

It's about time there was logo's for every channel!!! 

They're only little icons, and it looks stupid with just BBC and C4 logos. 
I only really need a 'Five' logo, and ITV1 & maybe ITV2.
Why get TiVoweb, just for that :\


----------



## iankb

The channels have to pay to have their logo displayed. If they don't pay, they don't get. Seems a bit stupid now with the stagnant UK market.


----------



## neuro

> _Originally posted by Pugwash _
> *Would the logo upgrade trigger a reboot? I checked on TivoWeb last night and my box had only been up 17 hours... *


interesting, my tivo rebooted around 1pm this afternoon ... quite annoying, as it had been happily running for around 280 days without problems ...


----------



## bobnick

Without wishing to be harsh to any of the people who spent their valuable time working on new logos, a lot of the ones I downloaded from this site look a bit poor on my Tivo - in the end, I deleted most of them.

Can Tivo not get a nice ITV and Five logo for us?


----------



## sanderton

There are some others in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=76104

The five one on kitchcamp's page the the ITV1 one in the thread work fine for me.


----------



## bobnick

Hmm, couldn't find a S1 for Five - I'll give the logos a go next time Mr Tivo is restarted, and hope I'm less fussy by then!


----------



## sanderton

Possibly not; I never use the live TV EPG so only install the s2 logos.


----------



## kitschcamp

I think that's why most effort has gone into S2 from everyone - they're the ones you are most likely to see.


----------



## sanderton

Anyone got the BBC3 logo? The one on kitchcamp's site won't download and its not in his zip file.


----------



## kitschcamp

Erm... You're right, it's not there. Wait till later tonight, and I'll check where it's got to, but it's definitely not on the server.


----------



## sanderton

Found it!


----------



## sanderton

Enc with other files renames to help them auto-associate.


----------



## sanderton

Pt 2


----------



## sanderton

Pt 3


----------



## Crispin

kitschcamp,

Any chance you could change the '\' characters to '/' in the







and <a href="..."> tags in the S2 section, the links as they stand aren't actually valid, and my browser refuses to display the images, and the server returns 404 errors for the links.

Presumably IE is converting them to '/' before requesting the images and links.


----------



## kitschcamp

Done. Sorry about that, I'm usually careful checking that, but I must have forgotten last time I updated them. Strangely I remembered to do the S1 ones.


----------



## cwaring

I'm not bothered about these new logos as I don't have TivoWeb (yet!) but amd I right in thinking that I should be seeing some new Sky Movies logos soon? I'm only asking 'cos they haven't appeared yet. Last re-boot was a couple of days ago.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I'm not bothered about these new logos as I don't have TivoWeb (yet!) but amd I right in thinking that I should be seeing some new Sky Movies logos soon? *


They should have been installed yesterday or the day before but you won't see them until you reboot. Which given the problems you're having at the moment probably won't be long


----------



## cwaring

Too damned right  Thanks.


----------



## pahunt

Kitschcamp,

The BBC3 S2 logo on your site doesn't seem to work. Any chance of it being fixed?


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *Too damned right  Thanks. *


As it happens, it hadn't re-booted in a while so I ended up doing it myself  I'm now assuming that there is a 'bad patch' on the hard drive and am leaving the affected recordings where they are for now.


----------



## Fatbloke

Is there any way to 'back up' your TV logos?? I'm currently going through my set, re-adding the transparencies where they've been lost and creating S1 versions where I have the S2.
It'd be a shame to lose the lot if Tivo decide to upload a new one.

A tivoweb module perhaps?? Like the season-pass backup. So you could save them all but - more importantly - reload them all in one go.


----------



## cyril

I really need this as I've got 11 sets to do!


----------



## sanderton

You can load them individually through TiVoWeb from a backup on your PC - it only took 5 mins to do.


----------



## threadkiller

excuse my ignorance, but whats the difference between S1 & S2


----------



## vassilis

Here is my contribution to the Tivo logos collections

Some I have created myself using the standard Tivo pallette, some I have borrowed. All can be loaded using Tivoweb and look ok on my Tivo.


I have splitted the original file in two due to the uploading limitations

Vassilis


----------



## cwaring

> _Originally posted by threadkiller _
> *excuse my ignorance, but whats the difference between S1 & S2 *


I _think_ (I don't have TivoWeb, yet!) that one set is for the "Now Playing" screen and the other set is for.... erm... somewhere else; the "Live TV" EPG overlay, possibly.

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## vassilis

...and here is part 2  


Vassilis


----------



## sanderton

Gary/ozsat - maybe merge this with the other Logos thread with attachments in it?


----------



## Fatbloke

Its not the backing up that's a problem - a quick right mouse/save as will do the trick. I can't be bothered with the re-importing/assigning that needs to be done. 

Thinking about it... what's the rules about getting a logo to 'auto assign'. I guess it's in the name but can someone spell it out for me pls.


----------



## GarySargent

Threads merged and I added a link to this thread from the FAQ post.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by Fatbloke _
> *Its not the backing up that's a problem - a quick right mouse/save as will do the trick. I can't be bothered with the re-importing/assigning that needs to be done.
> 
> Thinking about it... what's the rules about getting a logo to 'auto assign'. I guess it's in the name but can someone spell it out for me pls.  *


The s2s I attached in some zips above I renamed to be the TiVo channel Idents. On one TiVo they auto-associated perfectly; on the other they attached themselves to random channels.


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by cwaring _
> *I think (I don't have TivoWeb, yet!) that one set is for the "Now Playing" screen and the other set is for.... erm... somewhere else; the "Live TV" EPG overlay, possibly.
> 
> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong  *


Spot on Carl 

The S1 shows on the channel banner and the S2 shows in the Now Playing list.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Has anyone got a Now Playing logo for Radio 2? I thought I used to have one but since the logos got wiped I've not been able to find one so I may well be wrong.

TIA


----------



## MikeC

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *Has anyone got a Now Playing logo for Radio 2? I thought I used to have one but since the logos got wiped I've not been able to find one so I may well be wrong.
> 
> TIA *


I use this


----------



## MikeC

Whilst I'm at it, here are the S2 logos I've modified for each of the ITV regions.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Thanks. I'll give those a go.


----------



## anderson

Anyone got a decent UK Horizons logo?


----------



## vassilis

And here are the logos for the new FX UK channel.

Vassilis


----------



## mrtickle

Here are some slightly tweaked versions (untested though!) - hope you don't mind.


----------



## anderson

Tried both vassilis' FX logo and mrtickle's updated one, both come out a bit odd, is there some kind of palette issue?


----------



## vassilis

Hmmm... for some reason my original logos appeared with the FX bit semitransparent. SO I changed the colors to match the on screen ones (yellow-green for the light projectors and grey for the FX). These two work ok on my tivo.

Vassilis


----------



## mbriody

Just tried this (version 3) and I'm getting an 'invalid file format' on fx3-s2-p2.png.


----------



## sanderton

Me too.


----------



## vassilis

Ooops!
I think I packed the wrong file. It should be ok now just tried it ( the other one had the wrong pallete).

Vassilis


----------



## aerialplug

I've spent some time recently trying to design some good looking logos (with some success - the Sky One logo I designed is FAR smoother than the one TiVo gave us!). 

However, I've discovered that the main reason some of the logos come out looking a bit scrappy compared to the PC version is because the colours displayed on TiVo from the pallet obtained from the logos on TiVo vary compared to when they're displayed on a PC.

On the whole, they're quite accurate - but notable exceptions I've seen are (on s2 pallet):
0 - appears transparent (expected)
12 - red on PC but comes out beige on TiVo
14 - should be white but appears a darker grey on TiVo
15 - should be black - but comes out transparent on TiVo!

10 and 9 also come out with unexpected colours.

These are the ones I know for definite, but I'm sure others in this range have given me strange colours. It looks to me as if values 0-15 may be a bit suspect and should be avoided...

There are also issues with the s1 pallet, though I haven't investigated this much.

Does anyone know which pallet values I should be avoiding for my colours - and also has anyone a more accurate pallet I could use (even if I have to re-substitute with the standard TiVo one after I've designed the logo)?


----------



## sanderton

As you've found, the first 16 are nothing like as they come out; it's trial and error with the others!

I found a decent white somwhere - best ting is to look at them on TiVo and then see which colour that is in the file.


----------



## aerialplug

Thanks, that's what I expected. - I'll apply a filter to mask out these colours - I won't be able to test them until tonight as my TiVo hung on an FTP this morning and is currently doing a mars rover on me - I can see that it's still there by pinging it - but nothing else responds  (working remotely from the office)

Any ideas if TiVo/TiVoWeb will accept a modified pallet where the first 16 colours are blanked out to a neutral colour? It certainly accepts any value for the transparency (0) and I've also modified iother ndividual pallet values in the 0-15 range and it worked.


----------



## sanderton

It's not supposed to, but I believe the pallette is reset every time the NP is accessed. There was some stuff on alt.org a while back.


----------



## GarySargent

If you have icons that are better than the ones TiVo give us then TiVo did say they would consider accepting these for distribution to everyone in an official update.


----------



## aerialplug

That's fine - as I won't be using any of the values between 1 and 15 resetting the pallette isn't a problem - I was more concerned with the check that TivoNet makes to see if its compatible. If I use a wildly different pallette, then it's rejected. I was wondering if I passed in an image where the first 15 characters aren't part of the "standard" colour set - would this be rejected?

I guess I'll find out when I try it tonight after rebooting TiVo.


----------



## JeFurry

> _Originally posted by GarySargent _
> *TiVo did say they would consider accepting these* [icons] *for distribution to everyone in an official update. *


If that's the case, what are the chances of getting an official palette (with information about how it appears onscreen) and specification for the file format (including transparency chunks and so on) from them?

'Twould help a great deal... and the payback to them would be better icons/channel logos for little effort. This information must already be around somewhere, all we'd need is for it to be released.


----------



## aerialplug

It was my intention to make the entire logo set that I've been creating available here for anyone to use but if TiVo themselves find them useful then more the better. I suspect there may be a copyright issue there though as the logos are technically still the property of the broadcasters and TiVo would have to set up agreements with all the broadcasters.

I've currently got a complete logo set for all BBC TV & national radio (s1 & s2), which was what got me originally interested in drawing the logos. I've also now got s2 logos for all the Channels my TiVo's ever likely to record from, the majority have already got s1 logos, with my intention being to furnish all the logos with s1 drawings eventually.

With the palette problem now pretty much solved, I'll re-render all the logos that have issues with the new palette. 

If anyone's interested, I can produce a quick list of all the logos I've done so far. When I'm satisfied, I'll post them here and on my web site.


----------



## sanderton

TiVo will only officially endorse logos from their partners (Sky, BBC, C4).

Kittschcamp was maintaining a website with rhe available logos on it.


----------



## healeydave

I'd be interested in a quality set that looks nice on all screens. 

I imported some ages ago (can't remember where from) and some of the logos look really poor on certain screens compared to the original untouched ones. Of-course the original set was rather lackiing apart from the major channels but the new style logo that matches the current bbc one is tat on my box compared to the original.


----------



## sanderton

BBC 1 (and 2) are problematic as there isn't a colour in the palette which is even close to the purple or orange.


----------



## healeydave

Ah, so we need to get the bbc to change their logo instead then.

I'll get a letter off to them, oh no there's no point is there, they're all walking out arn't they.hehehe.


----------



## aerialplug

BBC ONE is actually red and you can get relatively close close. Two I agree is problematical and you can't get close to purple in the s2 palette - but my intention is to provide a logo that can make it easy to distinguish where the programme came from and that looks like it wasn't drawn after a bad night at the pub  

One thing I also want to do is try to ensure they don't have interlace twitter (like the TiVo selection bar!!). This gets quite tricky when you're trying to reduce details that are already fine, but there are techniques to get around this problem.

Yes, there are differences in hues between the icons in the s1 set and the s2 because of the different palettes - but then they're never displayed together anyway. I've no idea why a completely different colour set was used for the two different icons...


----------



## iankb

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *... you can't get close to purple in the s2 palette*


Not good for small images, but has anyone tried dithering two colours together?


----------



## aerialplug

Only with limited success - the s2 icon is quite small being only 35 pixels high so dithering only just works in occasions. The official BBC2 purple's (R:112 G:62 B:161) nearest equivalent comes out as a pale cyan, dithered with some darker blueish and pinkish pixels.

There's another snag though - there's nothing approaching a good blue in the s2 palette either...

Why such different palettes (between s1 and s2) I wonder? And also why not a generic jack of all trades which would allow an approximation of any logo to be made?


----------



## dialanothernumb

I'd be keen on the new rendered logos, Aerial, If you are happy to put them up


----------



## aerialplug

Second attempt... I typed all this in already by lost it when the forum kindly told me the original attachment I tried sending was too big - and then wouldn't allow me to go back to the original text  

Anyway - a little later than expected but here is a set of re-rendered logos for uploading into a TiVo equipped with TivoWeb. The criteria for design are:

1. They should be well formed and recogniseable. You should have no doubt which channel the programme came from just by looking at the logo.

2. Little or no interlace twitter (flicker). I've had previous experience in designing graphics for display on television screens and on the whole I've managed this. Some may need a little more tweaking (e.g. the BBC logo on some of the radio stations and the ITV type 1 logos).

3. The design and colour should be as close to the original logo as possible. This was tricky in some cases as the palette used by TiVo is a little strange. Some were impossible (e.g. BBC TWO as there's no purple in the S2 pallete) so I've tried to go for near match.

4. There should be at least 2 pixels between each type 2 logo displayed on the Now Showing screen to avoid the logos looking cluttered. 1 pixel would cause twitter and more than 2 would seriously compromise the design of some of the logos!

5. The logos should look good on TivoWeb - transparancy shouldcorrectly set.

This set more than meets my TiVo's recording habbits, but I'm sure some in the group can suggest any glaring ommissions I've made and I may be able to provide in a later release.

Two logos (Channel 4 and E4) use the original TiVo rendering with a slight resize for C4 and re-position. All others are drawn based on the best available source (varied).

The intended channel for each logo should be easily discernable from the file name.

Any comments/suggestions appreciated.

To download the logos, download the attachment in this and my next post or click on the appropriate link in my signature. This post will contain the type 1 logos displayed in the banner at the top of the screen, and the next will contain the type 2 logo, used on the Now Showing screen.


----------



## aerialplug

... and here's the type 2 logo set which corresponds to the type 1 set attached to my previous post.


----------



## pahunt

They look very nice on my PC and hopefully they'll look as nice on the TV once I've loaded them :up:


----------



## sanderton

Very nice.


----------



## starbug1234

Is there a way to bulk upload these logos, by FTP maybe??

Its taking me AGES to do it via Tivo-Web! 

Thx

S.


----------



## aerialplug

I don't know of any - I have to admit a bulk loader would have been really handy when I was developing these - often something that looked good on a PC screen looked awful on the TV so many uploads and reboots to get the logos to where they are now.

FTP's no good - the logos are located on the MFS file system.


----------



## iankb

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *Second attempt... I typed all this in already by lost it when the forum kindly told me the original attachment I tried sending was too big - and then wouldn't allow me to go back to the original text*


I got fed up with losing posts when the forum was playing up. Before sending a post, I always select all the text (Ctrl+A) and copy into the paste buffer (Ctrl+C). Then if the post fails, I can always paste it back (Ctrl+V).


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by iankb _
> *I got fed up with losing posts when the forum was playing up. Before sending a post, I always select all the text (Ctrl+A) and copy into the paste buffer (Ctrl+C). Then if the post fails, I can always paste it back (Ctrl+V). *


I'm used to doing this with Demon's awful Webmail interface which logs you out automatically after 10 minutes (or so) of inactivity, so if you have a long email - you lose it after you press send as you've "logged out".

I now know better


----------



## aerialplug

The attached image shows a typical Now Playing screen showing some logos. This will give an idea of what it looks like.


----------



## tom_m

Really nice job there - installed them, and Now Playing looks excellent... 

Finally I can tell which BBC channel shows have been recorded from.


----------



## dialanothernumb

I've had problems loading the second lot of logos, tivoweb telling me that the file was an invalid format. This has happened with another "now playing" logo I tried to install, so it looks like a quirk of my machines (both of them??

Anyone any ideas? Should I be mounting rw or something??


----------



## aerialplug

Which logo did you have a problem with - or was it all of them?

If it's a single logo, I'll attempt to upload it again here and let you know if it's the logo that's got a problem or if it's something else.


----------



## bobones

> _Originally posted by dialanothernumb _
> *I've had problems loading the second lot of logos, tivoweb telling me that the file was an invalid format. This has happened with another "now playing" logo I tried to install, so it looks like a quirk of my machines (both of them??
> 
> Anyone any ideas? Should I be mounting rw or something?? *


I had the same problem using Tivowebplus. I switched to vanilla Tivoweb and the import worked correctly.


----------



## aerialplug

One thing that could be happening here is that Tivowebplus is doing a more rigorous check of the palette compared to Tivoweb. 

Due to inconsistencies in the palette that TiVo provided with the few logos that were initially provided, I've purpled out the first 16 colours in the palette so that these colours aren't used when the logo is being designed. Tivoweb Plus could well be rejecting the logos because of this - but it's strange, because I've done exactly the same with the S1 logo set and this seems to work fine.

If this is the case, I may well re-issue the entire logo set, replacing my palette with the TiVo one. I don't have Tivowebplus, so could someone verify that replacing the palette works for both Tivoweb and Tivowebplus.


----------



## iankb

I uploaded all of them with no complaint, so I don't think that there was anything wrong with the initial files.

One or two of the colors were a bit odd on the TiVo (e.g. Channel E4), three of them weren't transparent in TivoWeb (Channel Sci-Fi and both Reality), and both UK Drama couldn't be loaded together (different names by default), but overall they were a big improvement.


----------



## sanderton

I managed to get a half-decent purple for BBC2 (posted way back in this thread); any chance of a purple version?


----------



## aerialplug

Thanks for pointing out the minor errors, ian. I'll get the transparencies sorted out and re-post a new version over the weekend.

Actually I did experiment with a purple using dithering for BBC2 - I prefer the one I ended up using but I'll include the dithered purple in the re-release.

Reality was a last minute rush job - I realised I watch one programme off there (The Tube) so I knocked it together and forgot to turn the transparency on. I did correct it but I wrote the transparent version out to another directory.

Drama - yes, that's an obvious mistake and I'll correct that as well.

Yes, I noticed that E4 was looking a bit ropey last night - I may have forgotten to put the special palette in on this when I first re-rendered it so it got some strange white values - I should be able to fix that I hope.

I may put in a couple of other logos - one channel I occasionally watch is Adventure One so I'll try to get one for that in version 2 as well.

I remember those days when my TiVo's uptime registered hundreds of days....  Now it's unusual to see the day counter pass beyond 1 with all the reboots needed to make hack and logo changes!


----------



## dialanothernumb

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *If this is the case, I may well re-issue the entire logo set, replacing my palette with the TiVo one. I don't have Tivowebplus, so could someone verify that replacing the palette works for both Tivoweb and Tivowebplus. *


I have TWP, so you may well be right, but for God's sake don't go to too much trouble to ensure compatibility. TWP is okay but I'd guess a minority distribution right now.

If the work isn't too great then... THANKS! The S1 logos that I've uploaded look fabulous.


----------



## bobones

It would be quite easy for you to install vanilla tivoweb just to import the s2's.


----------



## Sparky007

Is there any chance of adding a Men & Motors logo while you adding to the package? Just loaded all the logos into the Tivo and they are excellent!


----------



## mrtickle

I've been busy for a week or so and it feels like a month 

The palette issue - the way I understand it, someone decided that having lots of shades of yellow, green and grey (for the blobs in Now Playing, and the "Please Wait" tivo icon) was more important than an even spread of colours to use for channel icons.
The other palette doesn't need to have those blobs so it "won" a better set of colours.
They really should have used the best spread of 256 colours (ie something like the Acorn 256-colour palette, and definitely not the netscape or VGA palette), but it's too late now.

When I was going to embark on my set of better logos, which I still haven't started  , my plan was to make a TiVo palette without the "problem" colours, so that my graphics packages couldn't pick them (eg when dithering or down-mixing from 24bit to the restricted colours). Then when the logo was finished, import the real TiVo palette back. This should result in a logo which looks as good as it can, but doesn't use the entries we don't want to use.

I made these notes a while back:


Code:


s1-p1: (channel banner logos - 216 alpha values in tRNS chunk)

index	Alpha value
0	0	(appears transparent on tivo, solid magenta in tivoweb)
1-15	255	("cuts through" background on tivo revealing video underneath)
16-199	255	(these colours seem ok though?)
200-215	128	(these could cause problems!)
216-255	no alpha values stored; (255) displayed in tweakPNG

s2-p2: (now playing logos, really crap selection of colours :-( )
(256 alpha values in tRNS chunk)

index	Alpha value
0	0	(appears transparent on tivo, solid magenta in tivoweb)
1-15	255	("cuts through" background on tivo revealing video underneath)
16-175	255	(these colours seem ok though?)
176-255	128	(these could cause problems!)

I think the only safe colours are 16-199 for the channel banner and 16-175 for Now Playing. Also note that if you redefine the palette as soon as TiVo paints an image on the screen which uses a different paletter (ie the old correct one) the colours change! Whichever one is drawn last wins. I had this issue when I did my "flickering selection bar" fix.

The thing is with the alpha layer you can have the correct colour but if the transparency isn't right it will look like a different colour. I think this is the main issue with Tivo vs TiVoweb (+browser incompatibilities) displays. If you can get not just the palette but the transparancy right (I use TweakPNG), and every image uses the standard tivo palette it should all work 

HTH


----------



## aerialplug

Thanks for the hints. I've been OK with blocking only 1-15 to date (probably out of luck more than anything) - if I get any problems I'll start blocking some of the other colours too - that could well be what's messing with the E4 logo.

Also thanks for the logic behind the strange palettes - it all makes sense now 

I'll re-issue with a TiVo palette so that it'll work with Tivowebplus - it'll take some time - but I guess it'll stop problems in the long run.

Men & Motors - noted.

I'll spend a couple of hours on this tomorrow so hopefully I can issue a new set sometime over the weekend.

(I wish my brain could decide which spelling of palette to use!)


----------



## Tiny Clanger

> _Originally posted by Sparky007 _
> *Is there any chance of adding a Men & Motors logo while you adding to the package? Just loaded all the logos into the Tivo and they are excellent! *


Try these...


----------



## Sparky007

Excellent thanks! :up:


----------



## aerialplug

The new logo set is nearly ready. I've modified the pallete of all S2 logos to hopefully work with Tivowebplus. Also, there's a more purpley BBC2 logo along with a few new logos. I should have them posted here tonight after a few final tweaks.

Does anyone desparately want any specific logos rendered before I put it online? 

The new ones I've added so far are Fox Kids, Trouble, Cartoon Network & M&M.


----------



## starbug1234

Discovery health would be nice, if you have time. 

Cheers
S.


----------



## csansbury

FX would be good (though not desparate)

Thanks for all the good work.


----------



## mrtickle

Great stuff. How are you doing the palette, exactly? Or rather - it's not just the palette, it's the construction of the png file itself. TweakPNG lets you set this up for each file. I think TiVo/tivoweb expects a png file with:
IHDR chunk
gAMA chunk (0.45455)
PLTE palette, 256 entries
tRNS chunk for the transparency values, 256 entries
IDAT image data chunk
IEND end marker

The images I used to use which I saved from photoshop/PSpro had all sorts of crap in them! times, dates, comments, chromacities, etc. I've noticed that tivo's own UK set of logos don't have a tRNS chunk. - I believe this means that the rest of the screen furniture will impose their transparency on them anyway. So if you have an image without the tRNS chunk, and use the colours which should have had transparency, it will look different on the PC because the PC doesn't have anything else resetting the palette for it!

hope that makes sense


----------



## aerialplug

At the moment, I'm just using PSPro, blanking out some of the pallete values that I've had problems with. 

For the S2, up until now hust values 1-15 are adequate - but the S1 is proving more problematic than I thought (hence the longer delay than expected in getting more out!)


----------



## JonO

Impressed with the logos so far - Thnx.
Is it possible to get a Eurosport Logo?

TIA


----------



## Adlopa

1. Great job!
2. Toonami would complete the set...


----------



## aerialplug

Thanks - I promise to get the revised set out this weekend sometime. This week's been very busy - and TiVo's having very busy evenings (I don't want to reboot and getting the S1 logos right needs lots of these!)

I'm working to get a few more kids channels in as well. I did start on some of the news channels but then realised that (for me at least) a news channel isn't really ideal TiVo fodder.


----------



## aerialplug

Ok, they're done.

This is the second release - changes since version 1 are: 
1. Palette issues in the S2 set causing Tivowebplus failing to load has been resolved. 
2. Some transparency and bad colour issues in the S1 logo set resolved. Some still have some minor issues but I'll deal with these later. 
3. New logos added: Biography Channel, Boomerang, Discovery Health, Eurosport, Fox Kids, FX, Men & Motors, Toonami 
4. An alternative more purple BBC Two has been added.

The logo set is getting too large to even split into two for posting here now so for now, they can be found by following the link in my signature.


----------



## bobones

The s2 set still won't load in tivowebplus. The reason is that twp checks for an image width of 101 whereas tw checks for 100. I don't know which is the correct value, however changing line 243 of logos.itcl fixes the issue.

TWP line looks like:

} elseif {$width == 101 && $height == 35} {

Change to:

} elseif {$width == 100 && $height == 35} {


----------



## aerialplug

Thanks for the info bobones, I haven't installed TiVowebplus so I wasn't able to check.

All I can say is that all the images provided on the TiVo (e.g. the BBC logo and the E4/C4 logos) - they're all 100x35. Not one is 101x35 (unless TiVoweb messes with them first). I wouldn't like to try spoofing an upload of a 101x35 image as I've been told that TiVo gets rather uppity with badly formated images.

Presumably twp can and does upload these successfully - anyone care to comment?

All I can assume is that the problem has been with twp all along... 

Anyway - safe to say I'm not going to convert all my S2 images to 101x35 - it took long enough to do the colour palette mod... 

Incidentally, as a welsh speaker, I can add that "twp" in welsh literally translates to "stupid" or "idiot"...   

Oh - and I've just discovered that I missed out a logo from the zip file - Adventure 1. I'll post that here tomorrow as an attachment as well as add it to the zip file on the web site. ... when I can find where I saved it!!!


----------



## iankb

Thanks aerialplug, they're looking great.

I'm sure that your aware of this, but one of the Sci-Fi logos is still not transparent in TivoWeb.

Also, I record a lot of Sky films, and the TiVo-supplied logos for Sky Movies and Sky Cinema are non-transparent in TivoWeb, and very faint on the TiVo (too many shades of blue). If you ever find time to replace them, I would appreciate it, but understand if you have other things to do in your life.


----------



## iankb

The E4 channel logo has a purple background. I solved the problem by taking the _'image8-tw-s1-p1.png'_ image which was on my TiVo (I don't know where it came from) and renamed it to _'e4-tw-s1-p1.png'_ and uploaded that.


----------



## technograndad

Superb logos.. just two niggles...

1. The new BBC2 purple (bbctwopurple-s2-p2.png) is actually red. But the good thing is it's a MUCH better red than your BBC1 logos which I find too bright or too orange - were you thinking of changing to (or could I persuade you to change to  this darker red for BBC1?

2. The alternative BBC2 s1 purple logo is semi-transparent on screen. No big deal, I'm just reporting back.

Well done though!

John


----------



## pahunt

A brilliant set of logos :up: 

But I'm going to add a couple of requests as well  The logos that I'm missing that would complete the list of channels that I record from would be Disney and MTV.


----------



## pahunt

Just another couple of small discrepancies I've noticed. The s1 and s2 logos for FX News and BBC Parliament are named slightly differently and therefore they have to be renamed before being uploaded so that they get associated correctly.


----------



## ywu

I'm not sure about the naming conventions, but my own mtv ones attached here. All s2.


----------



## mrtickle

> _Originally posted by bobones _
> *The s2 set still won't load in tivowebplus. The reason is that twp checks for an image width of 101 whereas tw checks for 100. I don't know which is the correct value, *


I heard from a horse's mouth that 100x35 is the correct one.

Perhaps tivo have changed it for later (series 2?) machines in the US and so the tw+ team have responded - but for us it's 100x35.

HTH


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by ywu _
> *I'm not sure about the naming conventions, but my own mtv ones attached here. All s2. *


Thanks very much :up:


----------



## falcontx

100 is correct. The "101 bug" has been present in TWP since the beginning, though I have yet to figure out how it got there. Regardless, it will be fixed in the next release.

falcontx


----------



## aerialplug

*Version 3 of the logo set is now complete and is available for download.*

As well as fixing a few bugs in the palettes, requested logos and suggestions have also been added. See the web page linked to in my signature for more details of what's changed and how to get them.

Note that they can now all now also be previewed and downloaded individually as well as be downloaded together in zip files.

This is the first set of logos to be correctly filtered according to mrtickle's information about the TiVo colour palettes so all transparency problems should be solved.


----------



## pahunt

:up: 

Thanks very much for this, especially the MTV and Disney ones


----------



## aerialplug

I love the MTV Union Jack - the S1 logo looks absolutely brilliant on my TV. The S2 can be a little difficult to see - if you don't like it, use the alternative!


----------



## mrtickle

Wow. Where do you get your free time from


----------



## iankb

Thanks for the Sky Movies logos.


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Wow. Where do you get your free time from  *


Well, it was a choice between Holby City, Coronation Street, Eastenders, Hollyoaks, Emmerdale, Casualty, [insert miscelanious mindless soap/reality here]... or drawing some logos!


----------



## gyre

Thanks for the logos. They are cool 

I do have one question... when hitting 'change logo', my tivoweb periodically locks up for about 15-20 mins.

It doesn't seem to do this with any other function.

Known problem?

If so, is there a good way of unlocking it?

Thanks!

-- gyre --


----------



## aerialplug

Hmm, I haven't seen this happen - and as you can imagine, I've been uploading logos quite a bit recently 

The only thing I've seen happen on mine (which doesn't sound like your crash) is this:
This has happened twice now. I use a serial PPP connection to TiVo and when I was really hammering the connection (downloading a really long log file) the TiVo simply died. Not a reboot - video froze and everything locked at that moment in time. As I was operating remotely at the time, I had to wait until I got home to find out what had happened. 

Yanking the power cord caused a successful reboot.

Luckily I hadn't lost anything important - only Material World from Radio 4 and that was available on Listen Again on their web site.

TiVoweb has caused 2 reboots to my knowledge when I was uploading - this I pot down to a bug in the PPP software rather than TiVoWeb.


----------



## BrianHughes

Thanks for these - they are really good.

If you happen to have any spare time left would you be able to do a couple of logos for RTE1 and Network2?

I'm attaching a couple of JPegs I found, perhaps that will help.
:up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## TiVoMango

rock on mr plug 

very good indeed.


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by BrianHughes _
> *Thanks for these - they are really good.
> 
> If you happen to have any spare time left would you be able to do a couple of logos for RTE1 and Network2?
> *


Hmm - I wasn't aware that TiVo supported the Eire channels. By all means, I'll roll a few logos for the channels that are available there.

I'm afraid the images in your attachment are too "busy" - far too much fine detail to look good when reduced - but have no fear, I have clean sources for RTÉ One, RTÉ Network 2, TV 3 & TG4. I'll work on them when I have a chance.

Watch this space...


----------



## aerialplug

Channels 1-4 for the Eire channels, at your service. Any comments as usual appreciated. The logos in the zip file have been through my filters, but as yet untested as TiVo's watching too much TV for me at the moment 

I'll add them to the web site tomorrow sometime, after I've tested them properly.


----------



## BrianHughes

Aerialplug - you are a scholar and an acrobat! The RTÉ logos look great!

Yes, In Northern Ireland we have support for the Irish channels as we can receive them through aerial and NTL also carry RTÉ1 & Network2 here.

Thanks for this - my listings are now complete - all with matching logos.


----------



## aerialplug

well... an unexpected new set of logos to download.

It seems that all the "UK" (Flextech/BBC) channels are being re-branded tomorrow. Gone are the snazzy little UK-"brand" with a small flourish at the end logo. In with the bland "same corporate font with different background colour" (a bit like BBC TV's rebrand...)

These logos come largely untested, as my serial PPP link stopped working today and I have no idea why (I've even re-soldered the serial cable...) 

tom_m downloaded some and confirmed that the ones that he'd seen looked good (possibly with the exception of UKTV Gold which may need some work).

So, ladies and gents, here they are. They'll be uploaded to the web site in my sig file in a day or so.


Honestly though... we now have a channel whose official name is UKTV G2!!!


----------



## pahunt

:up: 

When I saw the news about these changes the other day I did think it was bit unfortunate that you'd just done all the logos for them. Mind you I didn't expect you to get them done so quickly though, I'd have thought you'd have been having a holiday


----------



## sanderton

OK. I don't know about anyone else, but we need a way of bulk loading these things, the one-by one approach is like Chinese water torture with the clicks!.

Here's the deal. I'll write the TCL bulk loader script if someone else can put together a "comprehensice" set of the logos. There are so many about! aerialplug has done great job at tidying them up, but there are still plenty of others out there in this thread and at kitschcamp's site.

So we can automate it, they need to be named CALLSIGN.s1.png or CALLSIGN.s2.png, where CALLSIGN is the exact TiVo abbreviated channel name. There needs to be one for each channel name (even the different ITVs and BBCs, and the +1hr channels), even if they are just copies of the same logo.

Ideally they would then be packaged up into sets for Freeview, Sky etc.

The idea is that you'd just FTP a package to a folder on the Tivo, unzip it, and run the bulk loader script.

Anyone up for it?


----------



## aerialplug

I'm happy to use a standrad filename set for my logos. The only problem would be the regional variations (ITV/BBC), which all have different callsigns for different regions - but can still be represented with the same callsign.

I'm currently still stumped with my serial PPP connection suddently going awol - but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## sanderton

It would just be a matter of having copies of the same logo but named BBC1WEST.s2.png BBC1LON.s2.png, etc 

It's just a lot easier to have dupes of longos than to try to come up with some matching code.


----------



## tom_m

AP

Excellent work - sanderton's bulk-loader script sounds like a great idea - the only problem with all these great logos is the one-by-one process of installing them!

It'd be really good to have these logos as a "quick load" package. One thought - it would also be nice to have a quick way to delete all the logos off the TiVo too... so I could start with a "clean slate"


----------



## sanderton

<Moved to new post because can't put attachment back>


----------



## gyre

Played Stuart!!! I was getting RSI from uploading everything manually.

-- gyre --


----------



## pahunt

Good work Stuart :up:


----------



## aerialplug

I'll re-issue my logos (probably tonight) all with the correct callsigns.


----------



## sanderton

Ok, here's something.

This script will load into the Tivo a set of logos from a directory on the TiVo - get them up there with FTP.

To use:

Unzip on your PC and FTP loadlogos.tcl to the TiVo. chmod 755 it

Run it with:

./loadlogos.tcl [dirname]

eg,

./loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos

It will load any compatible .png files it finds in the dir and will automatically associate them with the channels they represent if the files are named:

CALLSIGN-s2-p2.png
CALLSIGN-s1-p1.png

eg, UKST1-s2-p2.png for UK Style + 1

Assuming it works OK, then its over to you guys to repost the various logos in this thread with the correct filenames, create duplicates of the logos with the various +1 and regional variation callsigns, and package them up into Sky sets, Freeview sets etc.

Ideally we'd want a zip with all the Sky logos, say, which you can copy to the TiVo, unzip, and run the script.

You'll need to do a Full Reload of TivoWeb to see the effect of this script in the Logos module.

No need to delete old ones first; if it finds a logo with the right callsign it will replace the existing one with it.

The script is 99% repurposed Tivoweb code, so kudos to Jake B. and lightn for the original.

(Also includes deletelogos.tcl which removes all user uploaded logos)

Updated to 1.1 which, er, works!


----------



## mini__me

What a legend :up:


----------



## sanderton

These are the logos posted earlier in the thread which aerialplug has not done new versions of, renamed to batch upload. 

They don't match his, but for completeness...


----------



## sanderton

Any budding logo designers out there?

I reckon we're missing these:

SKYTRVD :No logos found for SKYTRVD
STRAVX :No logos found for STRAVX
UKDRMA :No logos found for UKDRMA
TRAV2 :No logos found for TRAV2
LIFETV :No logos found for LIFETV
OVRLD :No logos found for OVRLD
FASHTV :No logos found for FASHTV
GAMENET :No logos found for GAMENET
YOUTV :No logos found for YOUTV
AVAGO :No logos found for AVAGO
BENTV :No logos found for BENTV
CLASSIC :No logos found for CLASSIC
ETVINT :No logos found for ETVINT
PERF :No logos found for PERF
RAPTURE :No logos found for RAPTURE
FRIEND :No logos found for FRIEND
LIVETV :No logos found for LIVETV
SKYSP1 :No logos found for SKYSP1
SKYSP2 :No logos found for SKYSP2
SKYSP3 :No logos found for SKYSP3
SKYSPX :No logos found for SKYSPX
SKYSPN :No logos found for SKYSPN
EUSPNEWS :No logos found for EUSPNEWS
EXTREME :No logos found for EXTREME
MTVDANCE :No logos found for MTVDANCE
VH2 :No logos found for VH2
VH1CLS :No logos found for VH1CLS
TMF :No logos found for TMF
BOX :No logos found for BOX
SMASH :No logos found for SMASH
MAGIC :No logos found for MAGIC
QCHAN :No logos found for QCHAN
KRANG :No logos found for KRANG
CHART :No logos found for CHART
VAULT :No logos found for VAULT
THEHITS :No logos found for THEHITS
CFMTV :No logos found for CFMTV
CHANU :No logos found for CHANU
THEAMP :No logos found for THEAMP
SCUZZ :No logos found for SCUZZ
FLAUNT :No logos found for FLAUNT
MCE1 :No logos found for MCE1
MCE2 :No logos found for MCE2
S4C2 :No logos found for S4C2
EURNEWS :No logos found for EURNEWS
FXNUK :No logos found for FXNUK
CCTV9 :No logos found for CCTV9
NICKRPLY :No logos found for NICKRPLY
NICTOON :No logos found for NICTOON
TRBLRE :No logos found for TRBLRE
DKIDS :No logos found for DKIDS
NICKJR :No logos found for NICKJR
POP :No logos found for POP
POP1 :No logos found for POP1
OPACC :No logos found for OPACC
TLKSPT :No logos found for TLKSPT
SKYTRVD :No logos found for SKYTRVD
THEHITS :No logos found for THEHITS
TMF :No logos found for TMF
PRCDRP :No logos found for PRCDRP
SKYSPN :No logos found for SKYSPN
BBC5LX :No logos found for BBC5LX
HITSRAD :No logos found for HITSRAD
HEAT :No logos found for HEAT
MAGICFM :No logos found for MAGICFM
QRAD :No logos found for QRAD
JAZZFM :No logos found for JAZZFM
MOJO :No logos found for MOJO
KERRAD :No logos found for KERRAD


----------



## aerialplug

Well.. my channel idents are still here - and they've all got new file name identities!

After the filenames have changed, version 4 is essentially the same as version 3 with the exception that all the new UKTV logos that have been in use since Monday have been redesigned.

The main thing is that all the new file names should now be compatible with sanderton's new logo/channel ident installer    

Where can the logos be found? - well, as always, follow the link in my signature, at the bottom of this post!


----------



## gyre

Well done, both of you. Made it *far* less painful 

I did have one slight oddity... which was that the 2 C4 logos got associated with eurosport news too. 

Stuart... all we need now is a tivoweb module that asks for a zip archive from the PC's harddrive, uploads it, unpacks it, then runs your scripts 

/me ducks, quickly.

Thanks again folks.. really great stuff.

-- gyre --


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by gyre _
> 
> I did have one slight oddity... which was that the 2 C4 logos got associated with eurosport news too.


I've seen similar things happen. When you delete a logo and a new logo set is loaded in a different order, the associations to the original MFS file ID sometimes remain with the original channel, with the result that a channel now associates itself with a different logo, bearing the same original MFS id.

Something like that anyway...


----------



## sanderton

I hope to add the ability to the script to accept a .tar file as an argument, so you only have to upload one file. When I get a minute.

It does do some odd random associations sometimes to channels which should have no logo; I found that deleting all the logos with the deletelogos.tcl first helped, but it's worth a quick manual check.


----------



## gyre

Stuart, I *did* run your deletelogos first 

Glad it's a known glitch in the tivo tho.

-- gyre --


----------



## aerialplug

Does deletelogos delete *all* the logos, or just the TiVoWeb ones? The reason I ask is that I still rely on one or two of the original internal logos being there (e.g. Sky Travel, Sky Box Office).

Forgive my igonrance - I haven't been able to try out the script yet as my serialPPP connection died over the weekend and I haven't been able to fix it yet.


----------



## sanderton

Just the TiVoweb ones. (Technically, ones with an index number of 4000 or over; the built in ones are numbered from 1; the Logos module (and my script) number from 4000. If you've overwritten an built-in one with an uploaded one it will be left intact)


----------



## iankb

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *I hope to add the ability to the script to accept a .tar file as an argument, so you only have to upload one file.*


And for those non-Unix gurus who want to load up the complete contents of a directory with the minimum of effort, and are using command-line FTP ...


Code:


ftp>  prompt
ftp>  mput *
ftp>  prompt

The prompt command toggles on and off the confirm prompt that you would normally get on each file that mput transfers. I'm assuming that you are already in the correct directories, and set to binary transfer mode.


----------



## aerialplug

I've fixed a couple of filename issues in version 4 and published the updated files on the page linked to in my sig. I've also updated the page which allows you to browse the logos.

The bad news is that at certain times of the day (like most afternoons, recently), Demon's home page server grinds to a halt, so if the pages aren't working for you at the moment - try later.


----------



## pukka

dont know if anyone can help, 

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# chmod 775 loadlogos.tcl
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ./loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos
bash: ./loadlogos.tcl: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#

can anyone see what i am doing wrong,

thanks

Paul


----------



## sanderton

Did you FTP it in ASCII mode or save it with a Windows text editor on your PC? 99% it's one of those two. FTP it again in binary.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

I've just tried the loadlogos script and it worked very well. Thanks Stuart for the script and Aerialplug for the logos. One question though. I went into the Logos section of TiVoweb because approx 6 where incorrectly matched up and I noticed that Radio 1, 2, 3, and 4 didn't appear in the list even though they did previously and if I look on the TiVo the logos are matched up to them.
Any ideas?

TIA.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Nevermind. I've just tried a second reboot and strangely it's working now. I should have thought of that myself before posting. I'll change the "reasonably well" bit above to "very well"


----------



## sanderton

When Tivoweb starts up it loads a list of channels and logos; this list is very vunerable to getting "db busy" errors with the result that some channels and/or logos go missing. A full reload should cure.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

That would explain it. Thanks Stuart.


----------



## pukka

thanks Stuart, i did ASCII /me is a muppet 

Thanks again 

Paul


----------



## mbriody

Here a some logos of mine which generally aren't present in the aerialplug sets (there's a couple of dupes of my preferred logos).

Please take a look first as some are home-made and aren't that professional.

The zips contain S1 and S2 files.

Mark


----------



## mbriody

Here is part 1:


----------



## mbriody

Here is part 2 :


----------



## mbriody

Here is part 3:


----------



## Pugwash

The logos look fab. I don't know why I didn't install many before. The girlfriend is undecided but she knows nothing.


----------



## aerialplug

I'm going to be revising the logo set in the next week or so, adding a few requests I've had from friends. Does anyone have any burning desires to appear in my set that aren't there already so that I can include these in th next release? If so, post here and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## mbriody

Have you considered incorporating the non-dupes from my sets? I reckon there are between 40-50 which aren't in yours.

It would be good to have a single set.

Mark


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *Have you considered incorporating the non-dupes from my sets? I reckon there are between 40-50 which aren't in yours.
> 
> It would be good to have a single set.
> 
> Mark *


I've already drawn a few of those myself since the last release. The trouble with the ones in your zip files is that many of them assume the 256 colour pallette provided by the original TiVo logos is all available for use. I don't know what they look like on TiVo as I haven't uploaded any, but to design logos with the correct colours (no transparancies), you have to use a limited pallette to prevent bad/transparent colours being used (the logos can often have a gritty look as a result).

I'll see what I can do about filtering the logos to have only the allowed colours to be used.

I can't BELIEVE I missed out BBC World Service on my original set - my project was originally to get good looking logos for the entire BBC channel lineup - it just got a bit out of hand...!

Yes, a single set is a good idea - I'll work on it when I have time!


----------



## mbriody

That may be the case on some of them.

For the ones I personally created I started with an existing logo (with the correct palette) and pasted and edited images on top, so they should be okay.

Unfortunately I didn't keep track of which I created and which I picked up elsewhere.



> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *The trouble with the ones in your zip files is that many of them assume the 256 colour pallette provided by the original TiVo logos is all available for use. *


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by mbriody _
> *That may be the case on some of them.
> 
> For the ones I personally created I started with an existing logo (with the correct palette) and pasted and edited images on top, so they should be okay.
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't keep track of which I created and which I picked up elsewhere. *


That's not enough - the TiVo pallette is flawed if you do this (both type 1 and 2) in that it has many colours that don't map properly (0-16 and many of the high numbers are semi transparent and thus produce some really ugly mismatches when mixed wth the blue sky background). See a post by Mr. Tickle earlier on in this thread for a full explination and which are the dodgy colours.

I've created a pair of "filter" pallettes which allows me to design logos only using the useable colours in both the s1 and s2 logo types. It's time consuming, but works a treat. At least this way you know for sure that the colours seen on photoshop are the ones that TiVo will show (pretty much..)

I've put a couple of your logos through the filter and they convert to the filter palette well. Once I've filtered out the "bad" pallette values, I re-insert the original TiVo pallette in case som checking is done by future versions of TivoWeb.

I think you'll find that even remapping to the useable colours can make your logos look a lot more distinct. I'll look into the easiest way of parsing your logos to clean them.


----------



## 10203

Can I put in a request for Sky Travel (+Extra), VH1UK, Performance and BBCWS. Thanks!


----------



## aerialplug

Okey - the new logo set is up and can be found here (or by following the link in my sig).

What's new? - A few new logos added - mostly music/new channels with a few obscure others.

I've also included in the zip file some logos provided by mbriody that aren't covered in my own set - you'll find them in a subdirectory. I've colour corrected them so that they don't use any of the transparent colours that have caused problems in the past - but they mostly don't have the 2 pixel gap at the bottom that I've kept on all my logos for neatness.

For more details, look at the web page provided in the link.


----------



## JeFurry

I'd just like to thank the people who've worked on these logos - particularly Aerialplug - for all their efforts. The default TiVo channel logos leave a lot to be desired, and this is a big improvement.

What with this and Gary's flicker-free selection bar (which doesn't work everywhere, but does most of the job) my TiVo looks a great deal better than the default. Perhaps we could help divide these logos into the various channel packages people can get, so that you can, for example, simply download the Sky family pack of logos, plus the terrestrial logos, if that's all you need.

The next bit of graphical fluff I'd like to see replaced would be the crappy, glitch-ridden "Inside TiVo" stuff. It's embarrassingly bad! Any offers?


----------



## 10203

:up: Cool, thanks!


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by JeFurry _
> *I'd just like to thank the people who've worked on these logos - particularly Aerialplug - for all their efforts. The default TiVo channel logos leave a lot to be desired, and this is a big improvement.
> *


*

Thanks also go to santerton's loadlogo script, without which, loading these logos would take a LOT longer!*


----------



## PeteEMT

Sorry to intrude 

I tried the Loadlogos script on a US SA1 Running 3.0 and received :

Initialising logo list
Initialising channel list
object not found (errNmNameNotFound)

while executing
"mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set channeltablefsid [lindex [mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable] 0]
set channeltabledata [mfs get $channeltablefsid]
}"
(procedure "init_channelindex" line 55)
invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
(file "./loadlogos.tcl" line 583)

Any ideas? Most of my channel logos and even more now playing logos need to be loaded and I was hoping to use loadlogos to mass load them. I did run deletelogos first.

Edit: Fixed, edited the tcl to look for GuideIndexV2, plain GuideIndex was blank


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Just wondering if anyone else has had strange goings on with their logos? I've just noticed tonight that I have logos gone missing :-

ITV News, ITV2, Cbeebies, CBBC, Radio 4, Radio 5, Radio 6, Bidup, BBC 2, Radio 1Xtra.


----------



## aerialplug

Yes, this does seem to happen I'm afraid. After a while, logos seem to disappear on my TiVo as well. Only the other day, I had to re-load CBBC, Cbeebies and ITV2.

Sometimes a re-boot seems to get them back, but other times the channel association seems to have gone for good and they need to be re-installed (though the logo is still there on the MSF file system).

For this reason, I keep a complete set on my var/hack directory and when a clump of logos vanish, I re-run loadlogos and reboot.


----------



## sanderton

If the logo is still there in MFS, the clicking Autmatically Associate Logos in TW should do the trick.


----------



## aerialplug

It does. That's what I do most of the time - but it's also quick to just run the script and reboot if a cluster of logos has suddenly disappeared!


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

I thought I was cracking up when I noticed ITV2 was missing but then I noticed more on closer inspection. It's the first time it's done it since I first added logos so it's not a great hassle.


----------



## threadkiller

another excellent combination of add ons, thanks guys:up:


----------



## Porterx

> _Originally posted by PeteEMT _
> *Sorry to intrude
> 
> I tried the Loadlogos script on a US SA1 Running 3.0 and received :
> 
> Initialising logo list
> Initialising channel list
> object not found (errNmNameNotFound)
> 
> while executing
> "mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable"
> ("uplevel" body line 2)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set channeltablefsid [lindex [mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable] 0]
> set channeltabledata [mfs get $channeltablefsid]
> }"
> (procedure "init_channelindex" line 55)
> invoked from within
> "init_channelindex"
> (file "./loadlogos.tcl" line 583)
> 
> Any ideas? Most of my channel logos and even more now playing logos need to be loaded and I was hoping to use loadlogos to mass load them. I did run deletelogos first.
> 
> Edit: Fixed, edited the tcl to look for GuideIndexV2, plain GuideIndex was blank *


My other tivo is just like the following tivo and i don't have any logo problems with it. as far as i can tell, i've done everything the same on both tivos. I have the same problem (the same output as above when running loadlogos.tcl in a telnet session) but don't know how to do what you did in your edit. I opened loadlogos.tcl in joe editor but there was nothing about GuideIndex or GuideIndexV2 in there. Will someone please tell me how to fix this so i can get logos on my tivo. It's the same tivo as in the quoted post.

Thank you,
Porter

Edit:
If this helps, this is my tivoweb.log:

TivoWebPlus Project - v1.0
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
favicon
index
retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 89 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
webremote
whatson
Accepting Connections
Loading modules...
favicon
index
retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
retrying after errTmActiveLockConflict ...
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 89 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
Accepting Connections


----------



## aerialplug

I've noticed that Living TV have changed their logo.

I've attached the updated logo to this post - I'll update the zip file on my logos page in the next day or so.


----------



## adrianeaton

Hi,

Thanks for all the work that went into the Logos it now looks much better on the now playing page. The only channel I can't seem to attach an image to is the DISCTU (discovery TopupTV). The discovery H&L TUTV I could associate in tivoweb or rename an icon and re run the script but not for disctu. It doesn't appear as a channel in tivoweb and after renaming the discovery icon the script doesn't seem to load it in. I can't remember what it says but I think it's something like image loaded but it doesn't mention the association part.

any ideas?

Adrian.


----------



## aerialplug

Sorry, can't help. I've got Sky and everything works fine with that setup.


----------



## simonpoole

I didn't know channel logo's existed until I had to unplug TiVo for a few seconds for the first time since I installed it to re-arrange the mains sockets behind the TV. When I switched TiVo back on, the BBC and Channel 4 logo's appeared in the 'Now Playing' screen! No ITV logo though!


----------



## aerialplug

There never was an ITV logo in the original setup. I gather the original idea was to provide logos for all TiVo "partners" which were Sky, BBC and the Flextech channels (UK Gold etc.) but TiVo decided not to continue supporting the logos.

Only the generic BBC logo was provided for all BBC channels and a few of the others left a bit to be desired - I suspect support for the logos was dropped quite early on.

The only support for logos now is the unofficial support found on this forum


----------



## mattdb

> _Originally posted by Porterx _
> *My other tivo is just like the following tivo and i don't have any logo problems with it. as far as i can tell, i've done everything the same on both tivos. I have the same problem (the same output as above when running loadlogos.tcl in a telnet session) but don't know how to do what you did in your edit. I opened loadlogos.tcl in joe editor but there was nothing about GuideIndex or GuideIndexV2 in there. Will someone please tell me how to fix this so i can get logos on my tivo. It's the same tivo as in the quoted post.
> *


Edit this part of the tcl file. And do it on your tivo from bash. Don't use windows.

set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex"

Change it to say set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2"

It is toward the end of the file.

Matt


----------



## Craig Arthur

Can anyone make up a Scottish TV logo?

I've had a stab but Tivo Web Plus rejects it (attached logo is straight from the STV website).


----------



## aerialplug

I'll roll one up for you - I'll need to know the callsign for the channel to give it its correct filename though.

Now that I'm here... a couple of channels are about to re-vamp their looks in the next week or so which means more new logos. Two that I know of are: Boomerang and FX289, both of which have stated that they're going to be sporting new logos.

Freeview viewers are no doubt going to want a logo for ABC1.

Now there are enough logos to produce a new zip file release, can anyone think of any other channels that have changed their logos since I last issued a set (or for that matter any new requests)?

Another thought - would anyone be interested in a separate set of logos for freeview (same logos but different callsign names)? At the moment I assume you have to rename all the logos if you wish to use sanderton's script for automatic loading?


----------



## Craig Arthur

Call sign is ITVSCO.

If you get the urge the graphic for ITVGRA can be obtained from www.grampiantv.co.uk they are the same design, just different text.

Cheers,


----------



## aerialplug

Do they use these logos as part of their onscreen design? I thought all ITV regions were moving over to the ITV brand.

Scottish already done - I'll post a zip file containing both in a few minutes.


----------



## csansbury

Scottish and Grampian are not part of the new ITV company. Though their idents are "integrated", they are not the same.


----------



## Craig Arthur

Scottish, Grampian and I think UTV use the generic ITV branding however the "paste" their own logo over the ITV1.

The only time you see the ITV1 logo during continuity/promotions is during GMTV. 

For a while at launch we didn't have ITV2 we had a re-hash called S2, didn't last very long though.


----------



## aerialplug

Here they are. I haven't tested them yet but I'm relatively confident they'll load using TivoWeb and loadlogos and won't look too foolish as I've pallette corrected them for TiVo's limited colour set.

I'm a bit concerned that the lettering is very small on the s1 logos - this may cause interlace twitter and there's a good chance they're illegible too - I won't know for sure until I check them on my TiVo at home. If they're problematic, I'll change them. (I do know that the main ITV s1 logo twitters as well, so I may re-visit that at some point). My view is that the important logos are the s2 logos - these are the ones that appear in the Now Playing screen and make the screen look smart 

I guess I'll now need to do Ulster TV and Channel Islands now that I realise they also differ from the corporate ITV look - in fact, I quite like UTV's bold colouring... 

Would I be right in assuming Ulster's call sign is ITVUTV?


----------



## Superdon

aerial plug,

Thanks for your work on the logos - plenty of yours reside on my TiVo!

A quick query for you, if you don't mind. I am trying to make a logo for NASN and I have taken a graphics file from their website and saved it as a PNG file (using Adope Photoshop). I have altered the file's attributes (again when using Adobe Photoshop) to match other TiVo logos. However when I use TiVo Web to upload the logo I get the "invalid file format" message, even through the file has a PNG format.

Is my method too simplistic? Or is there something else I should be doing?

Thanks for any hints.


----------



## aerialplug

As far as I'm aware, Tivoweb just checks the dimentions of the logo (assuming it's a .png file).

However, you have to use a specially filtered pallette as many of the colours in TiVo's pallete are semi-transparent and a large chuck don't closely resemble their PC counterparts in colour. I've created a filter that does this but it's fiddly - the whole process takes about 10 minutes for a pair of logos.

I'll do NASN for you if you like - it's on my to do list anyway as a friend has asked for it just now!


----------



## OzSat

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *Would I be right in assuming Ulster's call sign is ITVUTV? *


 ITVULS

Need anymore?


----------



## Superdon

aerialplug,

If you don't mind, that would be great! NASN is the channel I TiVo the most (I love all the NFL programmes). Many thanks.

I'm still curious as to why I can't upload the files I made. If TiVo Web only looks at the dimensions, which I made sure was the same as other logos (I think got it right), why does it tell me I have an invalid file format. According to my file manager the logos are PNG format. Maybe they aren't "proper" PNG files? No doubt one of those things I will never figure out!

Just for info, I opened up a logo that does work, changed something extremely minor and saved it under a new name (just as a test). When I tried to upload the new file I again got the "invalid file format" even though it had previously worked (well, before I made a tiny alteration).

Thanks again anyway,


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Yes please, ABC would be good. I'm sure there are a couple more I'm missing. I'll have a look when I get home.


----------



## aerialplug

Maybe the colour pallette is actually checked then - I've never really experimented with logos that don't work - I only know how to get ones to work  Remember - the .png format is quite versatile and can store many different flavours of images - your editor may be changing something you don't realise.

Also - I do know that some versions of TivoWeb Plus rejected valid images because of a bug, but it does sound like you've managed to get previous logos to load so it's probably not that.

I'm still unsure what some of the new revamped channel logos will look like so it may be a few days before I get round to fulfilling these requests - but any reasonable suggestions here will be drawn, once I know what they look like!


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Unless I've missed some I seem to be missing-

Smash Hits Radio 
Kiss-FM
Heat Radio
Magic FM
Oneword Radio
Jazz-FM
Mojo Radio
Kerrang! Radio 
3C Continuous Cool Country 
ABC1
Ideal World (Ideal Home Shopping)
Price-Drop.tv
Community Channel
BBC Five Live Sport X
BBC Asian Network
The Hits Radio (seems to be different to the other The Hits Channel but I'm recording so I can't check)

Most of them I'm not bothered about but ABC, Kerrang and Mojo would be nice.


----------



## aerialplug

Anyone know where I can get a sneak preview of the FX289 and Boomerang re-branded logos (both mentioned on Digital Spy without a link to any images)?


----------



## Benedict

Can't help with those, but if you want some of the missing emap radio and TV logos, have a look at:

http://www.emap.com/nav?page=emap.aboutus.epn


----------



## aerialplug

Ok some new logos, tried and tested, fresh out of the oven!

I havent gotten hold of the new FX or Boomerang logos (which started this spurt off), but there are enough new logos to make them available for others to use (and test  ). Ill update the logo set as and when I get the new ones and post individual logos here to save people from having to download the entire zip file again.

As well as some new TV stations (ABC1, Community Channel, Ideal World, NASN, Price-drop.tv, Travel Channel and duplicate logos for QVC Freeview Wales and Bidup Freeview Wales), Ive included a collection of new radio stations. I decided early on that I wouldnt generate logos for every radio station going  that would take far too long, but Ive decided to have logos for most of the Freeview stations (excluding regional).

Ive also added regional variations for BBC Two. The reason for doing this and not for BBC One is that BBC2 digital is substantially different in the principalities compared to the main BBC2. In fact, I would argue that BBC2WD (the welsh version) is so different during prime time that Id consider it a different channel altogether, with most of BBC2s flagship programmes not being shown on the channel! For this reason, Ive made a logo that identifies it from the main channel (both of which I watch).

All the ITV logos have been changed. Ive added Grampian, Scottish and Ulster to the suite as they dont use the standard ITV1 motif. Ive also re-rendered ITV1 and ITV2 as they were looking a bit shabby.

Some other channels have changed logos in the meantime and been updated  LivingUK and Cartoon Network. Well, OK Cartoon Network hasnt actually changed yet, but the channel has issued a press release that theyre going to sometime in the future, so I assumed theyre going to start using the same one that the American channel recently started using.

All old logos have been backed up in the deprecated directory on the zip file, so you can substitute those for the new ones if you liked the older ones better.

Where are they? They can all be found here! Alternatively, you can click on the link in my signature. Theyre only available in the zip file at the moment  Ill update the individual logo list when I find time (not until mid-next week at the earliest).


----------



## Mike B

I've just downloaded that zip file, and it doesn't seem to have the ABC1, pricedrop.tv, ITV1 Scottish or Ideal World logos in it....

(I'm not bothered about the rest, but would have like the ABC1 logo)


----------



## yonderblue

Aerialplug your link on your page points to version 5, Version 6 is there

http://www.starfury.demon.co.uk/tivo/logos/aerialplug_logos_6.zip

And a big thanks to all who helped put the logos together and Aerialplug.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Thanks aerialplug! :up: My TiVo is fully logo'd up now.


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by yonderblue _
> *Aerialplug your link on your page points to version 5, Version 6 is there
> 
> http://www.starfury.demon.co.uk/tivo/logos/aerialplug_logos_6.zip
> 
> And a big thanks to all who helped put the logos together and Aerialplug. *


You're absoloutely right - 's now fixed - sorry!


----------



## 6022tivo

Do you still have to load them into tivoweb one at a time, or is there a easier way??


----------



## iankb

See this post for another useful sanderton script.


----------



## Superdon

aerialplug,

Thanks for all your hard work. The logos are a great addition to my TiVo.


----------



## csansbury

Yup....thanks very much Arialplug!


----------



## mrtickle

Superb stuff


----------



## aerialplug

What foul deed is this?! 

I turn on to watch an episode of The Simpsons (which TiVo assures me is a new one) only to discover that Sky One seem to have changed their logo without telling me  

Compared to the last one ... Oh deary deary me . Some curved outlines for the word ONE that look like something drawn by a 5 year old with a blue crayon (no offence to 5 year olds intended...)

Anyway - attatched is a zip file containing my first attempt at Sky One's new logo. I'm sure Sky One Mix has gone down the same route, but I haven't the heart to go there tonight 

I for one will be sticking with the old red one for my TiVo's Now Showing screen.

Oh... and in my opinion, the logo's DOG (onscreen logo) looks AWFUL - at least the last logo blended into the background when something bright was being shown - the ONE (if you can describe the random shapes as a number 1) stick out like a sore thumb on bright backgrounds now


----------



## steveroe

But will we get an "official" new logo to replace the old "official" one back from the days when they were "partners"?


----------



## mrtickle

Why the quotes? They definitely were partners! (still are?)

Just tuned to Sky 1 Mix now - it seems to have the same DOG as before.

Impressive speed getting the new Sky One logo done! I haven't decided what I'll do yet - it would be nice to be rid of the bright garish red of the current one on Now Playing. Mind you I had the Central ITV "cake" logo for ages; well after Central ceased to exist


----------



## steveroe

I put the quotes in as I wasn't sure if they were/are!

Thinking further we got new logos when the movie channels changed so I guess we should expect a new logo for sky one (although mix has always used the sky one logo as well - lazy people!)


----------



## sanderton

http://www.brandrepublic.com/mediabulletin/news_story.cfm?articleID=223376&Origin=MB29092004


----------



## iankb

And what is the likelyhood that the TiVo palette can cope with nine distinct hues?


----------



## mrtickle

Hmm  If one of them is purple we're in trouble again!


----------



## aerialplug

Interesting article - but is this referring to the rebrand that took place earlier on this year? By the descriptions given (UK Gold being gold and UK History being green) that is exactly what happened a couple of months ago.


----------



## pmk

Is anyone able to help out with an ABC1 (Freeview Channel 15) logo for Now Playing?

TIA


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

There's one in the link in aerialplugs sig. It's in the Zip file but doesn't seem to be on the page of individual logos.


----------



## Mike B

There's one in the latest set of logos from _aerialplug's_ website...



> 1. New TV channel logos added: ABC1, Community Channel, Ideal World...


----------



## aerialplug

...still only available in the .zip file as I haven't gotten round to updating the web site yet... but it's there.


----------



## pmk

> _Originally posted by Prof. Yaffle _
> *There's one in the link in aerialplugs sig. It's in the Zip file but doesn't seem to be on the page of individual logos. *


Thanks. Never thought to look at the news page have updated my URL


----------



## bradleyem

I see Bravo's changed. Anyone got a replacement logo??

TIA! 
Brad


----------



## aerialplug

Hmmm... It hasn't changed on their web site - or on any other online source. I guess we'll have to wait until they change their online livery.


----------



## aerialplug

With ITV3 just round the corner, I thought I'd give the logo bag a jiggle.

Updates can be found on my logos web site, or by clicking on the link in my sig file.

Changes to the previous release are:

ITV3 logo added
Sky One Mix renamed to Sky Mix
A new more distinctive Bravo S2 logo added
Updated the "download individual logos" page to show all the logos added in the 6.0 and 6.1 release.
If I've missed any recent changes or there are new channels to be added, post to this thread and I'll see what can be done.


----------



## Mike B

> Aerialplug's logos
> Release 6.1 (*November* 28th 2004)
> 
> aerialplug_logos_6.1.zip


A bit ahead of yourself aren't you....


----------



## aerialplug

Oops - wrong month - I meant to travel to next month in my tardis so that I can be really late in releasing them


----------



## tefster

Ta for the new logos. Just a heads-up though, the visible link on the main 
page is updated but the HREF still points to 
http://www.starfury.demon.co.uk/tivo/logos/aerialplug_logos_6.zip


----------



## aerialplug

oops - I did that last time I updated. It was more confusing then as the previous file was still there. At least this time you're greeted with a broken link. I'll fix it in a minute.


----------



## Koolvin

good work guys


----------



## smatson

Help please when i run loadlogos.tcl on my tivo
i get no dir or file
can any one help please 

thanks steven


----------



## Koolvin

did you chmod 755 it first?


----------



## aerialplug

You need to stipulate the directory where your logo images have been loaded to as part of the script's command line... but yeah, it does sound more like a Unix permissions problem. See above post!


----------



## smatson

Thanks yes i did chmod 755 loadlogos.tcl

and run ./loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos

no good

help please

steven


----------



## aerialplug

Very strange.

If you run /./loadlogos.tcl without any command line options, it'll simply give you basic usage instructions.

If you run it and it can't find the path you've stipulated, is says "Directory /xxx/xxx/xxx not found"

If it finds the directory, but can't find any .png files it says "No .png files found"ls

The error you mention does sound like you're trying to run the loadlogo.tcl script, but it's not there. Have you ensured you're running the script from the same directory location as your current working directory.

Failing that, try giving the full path to the loadlogo script in your execute command.

Other than this, I really don't know what's going wrong.


----------



## SolidTechie

I had a similar problem, make sure the file was transferred to the TiVo in binary mode....


----------



## aerialplug

I'm not sure whether it matters - the .tcl file is ASCII only. Whay may cause a problem however is that if you unzipped it on a PC, extra line feeds may appear in the code which causes it to fail.

The logos all need to be transferred in binary though.


----------



## sanderton

99% sure you transfered the file in Text/ASCII not Binary. 

(For reference, bash reads the first line of a text script, which can then tell it what to use to try to run the script. For TCL that's the TCL interpreter at /tvbin/tivosh. But the DOS line ending which transferring a file in text mode adds makes that into /tvbin/tivosh^M so you get a file not found error which is referring to tvbin/tivosh^M - but Linux error messages are so vague you think that it's referring to the command name you typed).


----------



## smatson

Yes it was set to auto on my smart ftp set to bin and all ok now and got my

old daily mail going now dailymailjazz mem probs

thanks all

steven


----------



## spid3r

I downloaded Aerialplug's 6.1 logos and just ran sanderton's TCL script. I restarted the Tivo and it seems to have mismatched most of the small logos. I've attached a screen grab. I hope I can back it out ok with the other script otherwise this will take ages to set right. Until today I hadn't touched the logos at all.


----------



## bradleyem

Hmm. Worked ok for me (aside from some incorrectly named +1s and ITV3). Have you tried a reboot? I've found that when changing the images initially seem wrong (id change?) and a reboot re-initialises them.


----------



## spid3r

> _Originally posted by bradleyem _
> *Hmm. Worked ok for me (aside from some incorrectly named +1s and ITV3). Have you tried a reboot? I've found that when changing the images initially seem wrong (id change?) and a reboot re-initialises them. *


I intially did a full reboot of TivoWeb and looked at the list. I noticed there were new logos but I didn't look at it carefully. Also the ones at the top of the page are mostly ok so I probably wouldn't have noticed if some were wrong. I turned on the TV and looked at Now Playing and noticed they hadn't updated, so I rebooted the Tivo. I took another look at TivoWeb and noticed the mess they're currently in.

Since the filenames are based on the channel ids, is there a script you can run to refresh the whole lot?


----------



## spid3r

Done a clean install of TWP final (was on RC5) and it's fine now. So either it was a bug, or maybe I'd somehow used the Logos module from the original TW.

EDIT - Rebooted Tivo and now they're all messed up again.


----------



## aerialplug

It looks to me as if your S1 logos (the squareish ones) aren't being associated to the channels correctly for some reason. I've seen similar symptoms (but to all logos, not just one type) when I delete logos then re-load them onto the TiVo before re-doing the associations. If you use santerton's script, this is done automatically for you.

Do they come out wrong when you look at them on TiVo?

There are a couple of wrongly named logos currently in the set (ITV3 instead of ITVTHREE, which came from me using logic to predict that after ITV1 and ITV2 - surely ITV3?). Wrongly named logos won't associate with a channel using the script, but if you manually associated them using TWP, this shouldn't matter.


----------



## spid3r

Another reboot and it seems to be behaving itself. I tried using Firefox just to make sure it wasn't an IE caching problem. It also confirmed the problem. I noticed that if I tried to select the correct icon using TW, it then picked the wrong one for both types of icon. All very odd, but it's working now. I didn't check the smaller icons out on the Tivo itself - are they displayed in the info bar while watching live TV? I'm at work now, but will check later.


----------



## aerialplug

The 35x100 icons are displayed in now playing and the 65x55 icons are shown in the bar that appears on top of the screen which tells you what you're watching.

I'd forgotten about the web browser caching - this caused me a lot of problems in the early days when I was rendering all the logos - it was a real pain to get the browser to realise that the images had changed - but you're right, you'r problem didn't sound like a caching problem.

The clincher would be if they were displaying correctly on TiVo, but not on the web browser. This would definately indicate a problem with the browser and not a logo association problem within TiVo.


----------



## Benedict

Looks like Channel 4 have a new logo on the way for the new year.


----------



## aerialplug

I hope they don't use this as an excuse to put a permanent logo on Channel 4 (like they do on E4). It's not as if they haven't tried doing that beforeto Channel 4....

I wonder if they're doing a corporate re-brand for all the 4 related channels? It would make sense - all channels using the same logo in slightly different ways, sililar to ITV's blocks.


----------



## aerialplug

Does anyone have any more sources for what the new Channel 4 logo set will look like? I've seen several mentions on Digital Spy of people having seen what the onscreen bumpers look like, though these may be internal press showings.

The only source I've seen so far is the one here. I've had a first stab at rendering this (I'ts harder to get it look good onscreen than I thought) but it would be nice to see how this relates to the rest of the Four family.

Personally, I quite like the new logo's design - they kept the original "blocks" theme but added a new "edge" to it. As I've previously mentioned, I just hope they don't use this rebrand as an excuse to stick a DOG in the corner of Channel 4 (I watch precious little of E4 because of the blob in the corner).

Once I've seen what the onscreen and online presence of this logo looks like, I'll post new versions of the C4 logos here.


----------



## aerialplug

Okey, here's the new Channel 4 logo.

One thing's for sure - it may look snappy and 21st century, but it sure doesn't scale down too well. The S1 version looks OK, but the S2 logo looks like some snow has settled on the logo.

I've tried several different variations - the S2 logo I finally decided that looked best is actually a modified design on the original 4 logo that came with TiVo - I've simply replaced the old 4 logo with the new "shadow" version (though as you'll see, it really does look like snow has settled on it rather than give it the shadow effect!)

In the next week or so, I'll consolidate all the logos into a new release, which will then appear on the web link in my sig file.


----------



## steford

I notice that all the logos are 3k or less. Is there a max file size as 2 I just made are 5 and 6k? Are there any issues at all in using these?

Thanks for all the hard work to all involved in script and logo production. Nice job.


----------



## aerialplug

Nope - there's a VERY specific PNG colour palette needed - and there are two sizes (65x55 for S1 type logos, the ones that appear in the banner on top of the screen and 100x35 for S2 logos which are used on the Now Playing screen) All these factors limit the size of the logo's file.

As far as the pallete is concerned - many of the colours found on the final palette when viewed in a normal graphics editor can't be used as TiVo treats many of the values as semi transparent (and indeed in some cases a completely different colour).


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *there's a VERY specific PNG colour palette needed
> 
> As far as the pallete is concerned - many of the colours found on the final palette when viewed in a normal graphics editor can't be used as TiVo treats many of the values as semi transparent (and indeed in some cases a completely different colour). *


 Ah, that would explain why I singularly failed to make the magenta transparent in the single tick icon, as seen via TiVoWeb.

Any clues as to how to make magenta transparent in TiVoWeb without screwing it up on the telly?

I was using Fireworks, trying alpha and index transparency, but nothing worked.


----------



## aerialplug

The colour palette has 256 colours in it - value 0 is transparent for TiVo regardless of what you chose in your colour editor. In fact, TiVo completely ignores the PNG's alpha and index levels as it has a pre-set palette. 

The tick's transparency value hasn't been set in its PNG file - but TiVo still makes it transparent because palette value 0 is magenta.

To make it transparent on TivoWeb, ensure that the magenta (value 0) is set to transparent. Relatively straight forward to do in Paintshop Pro - never used Fireworks.

I've never bothered trying to do this - can the tick icon be easily replaced using TivoWeb? It was my understanding that the tick is treated differently to channel logos and can't be changed/deleted.


----------



## steford

Thanks for that. Realised I'd used 24bit and not 8bit so that knocked the sizes down and allowed upload via TivoWeb. However the logos I made look awful on the Tivo itself - like coloured TV interference. I'll take a look at this colour palette thing tonight.

Thanks again.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> *I've never bothered trying to do this - can the tick icon be easily replaced using TivoWeb? It was my understanding that the tick is treated differently to channel logos and can't be changed/deleted. *


 Oh, Hellfire!

You're right. I thought I'd ftp'd it over when I must have saved it from the webpage.

Oh, well, I'll have to live with a *bright magenta square * in my *azure webpage*.


----------



## aerialplug

The coloured interferance is caused by all the illegal colours that have been allocated to allow TiVo to nicely antialias its text against the blue background using partial transparencies. 

I have two masking Paintshop Pro palettes for the S1 and S2 where I've converted all the "illegal" colours to cyan. I draw the logo using these palettes ensuring that none of the cyan characters are used. This only falls appart when cyan is needed in the logo - I then use a different masking colour - green! The case hasn't happened yet where a logo has both green and purple as a requirement!

I then convert back to the original TiVo colours, using the Maintain Indexes option to ensure none of the colours get re-alocated - I'm not sure if this makes any difference actually, but I do it just in case.

These logos now look good on a PC and also maintain their likeness on TiVo. The biggest problem is that the S2 logo palette makes the colour purple very difficult to render as it isn't found in the valid colour set!


----------



## Olly

I have just installed these excellent channel logos. A fantastic effort.

Apologies if this has been discussed already but all my ITV Granada recordings are now labelled as Grampian. I guess I just need to copy one of the other ITV1 logos over the ITVGRA one. Oh and the ITV3 ones should be named ITVTHREE.


----------



## ericd121

> _Originally posted by Olly _
> *Oh and the ITV3 ones should be named ITVTHREE. *


 According to ITV3,







is the correct spelling.


----------



## aerialplug

I pubished the ITV3 logo name before the channel actually appeared on TiVo. I logically thought that ITV1 and ITV2 had been used to identify those respective channels so the same scheme would be used for ITV3 - I was wrong....

Can someone please inform me the correct codes for Grampian TV. Obviously ITV1GRA corresponds to Granada, not Grampian. I'll fix this when I find out what the code for the other channel is.

While I'm at it - has anyone noticed any logo changes/new chanels that are worth updating in the logo set. Despite promises of the new Cartoon Network brand going international last year on the American web site, I've seen no sign of it changing so I'll change that back to the old one in the next issue as well.


----------



## csansbury

Grampian TV is ITVGMP


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by csansbury _
> *Grampian TV is ITVGMP *


Thanks.


----------



## steford

aerialplug - any chance I could get hold of thos palettes as I'm trying to make a JSTV logo for the RF input I have from my sat box - however making my own logo and copying colours directly from your logos has failed so far. Any tips? Thanks.


----------



## aerialplug

It's a little more complicated than just providing the palette. I'm going to be putting a detailed how-to guide along with the palettes I use on the web site iminently - I'll post here when it's ready.

In the meantime, find JSTV logos attached.


----------



## aerialplug

Ok - a quick guide as to how to "roll your own" logos has been put on the web site.

Click here for details. It's a bit rough and ready at the moment and may contain errors - I'll correct them as and when I find them.


----------



## steford

Wow - thanks mate. Really nice of you. Can show off to the wife (Japanese) with these. Thanks again.


----------



## Olly

BBC2WAL needs to be a copy of BBC2WD. S4C is another one that needs "plug"ing (sorry about that!).


----------



## aerialplug

> _Originally posted by Olly _
> *BBC2WAL needs to be a copy of BBC2WD. S4C is another one that needs "plug"ing (sorry about that!). *


As a Weshman stranded in a foreign land - I'll strive to get this incorprorated into the next release!


----------



## aerialplug

[No message]


----------



## aerialplug

It seems that Discovery Travel & Adventure has become a bit of a wimp and lost it's adventurous edge - it's been renamed now as merely the "Discovery Travel & People" channel!

Obviously this meant a change to the logo, and since several logos have changed since my last zip file issue - version 6.2 of the entire logo set is now available on the web site .

Changes are basically:
New Sky One logo
New Channel 4 logo
new JSTV logo
new S4C analogue logo
new Discovery & People logo
sorted out the ITV Grampian and ITV Granada logos
Reverted to old Cartoon Network logo as the promised new one never materialised.

The main page now also includes a link to a "roll your own logo" section, if you're adventerous enough to have a go at creating your own

Personal comment... the new permanent on-screen logo for Discovery Travel & People channel really sucks - semi-transparent purple oblong with the channel name on it (like the one in the logo set). Travel & Adventure logo was much more discreet. Makes me want to remove the channel from my "Channels I Watch" list...


----------



## pahunt

Nice work  

One very minor issue is that UKTV People +1 doesn't seem to have a logo linked to it automatically. It's not much work to link the standard UKTV People one manually but just thought I would mention it.


----------



## CarlWalters

> _Originally posted by aerialplug _
> * version 6.2 of the entire logo set is now available on the web site
> *


cracking stuff  and well worth a mention in my new sig


----------



## 6022tivo

After I have ran the TCL to load the logos, is it then safe to delete the logo directory from car/hack??


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by 6022tivo _
> *After I have ran the TCL to load the logos, is it then safe to delete the logo directory from car/hack?? *


Yes it is as loadlogos.tcl loads them into the MFS database.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Hmmm.... not sure if it's just me but I think there must have been an update by TiVo to the default logos as all of my custom logos are gone today.


----------



## pahunt

Well I can't check on my Tivo to see if mine are still there at the moment, but the last time we got a logo update it was a significant enough event for a Tivo employee to post in the UK forum 

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1587182#post1587182

So it would be surprising if they have done anything


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

I'm 99% sure there was a more recent update than that. I remember all my logos being wiped not long after I'd manually set them because of a Sky logo update even though I have Freeview. It was the first chance I had to try Stuart's logo script


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

It's either that or time really does fly!


----------



## pahunt

You may be right, the movies one was the last one I remember but I don't pretend to be infallible 

How long since your Tivo last rebooted? I presume it has rebooted today otherwise you wouldn't have seen any logo changes, but I wonder how long it was up for before that. What I am getting at is that maybe something happened a little while ago but the recent reboot has only just brought it to light.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

It was rebooted less than 24 hours previously because I'd updated to the new C4 logo from Aerialplug which is what caused me to notice they'd gone. I also rebooted after that when I updated one of the TiVoweb modules which must have been when they disappeared. First I noticed that the new C4 logo was back to the old one, and then as I looked down Now Playing I noticed all of the custom ones where missing.


----------



## kitschcamp

Yup, the download today seems to have "done" my logos in, too.


----------



## lenwuk

TiVo not rebooted for 17 days but my customised logos have gone from the Now Playing list . . .


----------



## pahunt

So that seems to imply that there's some way of refreshing the logo database without rebooting. Be nice if someone could find out how to do it in loadlogos.tcl


----------



## aerialplug

I logged in earlier to see that all the logos have been disappearing on people's TiVos.

I looked at mine - they were all still there, but I only did a download at 1:47am this morning so I started a download myself.

Boy - a doozey of a download - a weekday download barely goes over 5 minutes. Even a weekend is about 10 minutes. This one was 20 minutes - my guess is that the entire database was updated for some reason. This explains why I had quite a time trying to get a line for a download.

I'm currently waiting for the data to finish processing (and yes, all my logos disappeared about half way through data processing) to do a complete reload using Stuart's scripts.

The strange thing is - I can still see the logos and their associations in TivoWeb... I'm guessing this is because Tivoweb loads the logos in on boot...


----------



## teresatt

I've just run the loadlogos script and now I don't have any logos at all, not even the original ones.

My Now Playing list looks so bare now. How do we get our logos back?


----------



## pahunt

You need to reboot Tivo after you've run the script before you'll see them


----------



## teresatt

Silly me. I'll have to wait now as TiVo is busy recording.


----------



## aerialplug

As expected (and mentioned already here) you're going to have to re-run loadlogos to re-associate all the logos with their channels. I've no idea what the enormous download last night was about though. It took 19 minutes to download the data and an hour and a half to process it. It felt pretty much like an entire database download, including all the channels being re-established.

Nothing seems to have changed other than a few new channels and one being deleted (a normal Sky day). I can't find any new Tivo downloaded logos so I guess it wasn't about that.

I found time between commercial breaks on CSI to get everything back shipshape.


----------



## iankb

aerialplug said:


> I've no idea what the enormous download last night was about though.


The dwindling ITV data before that update might explain it. Apart from anything else, it added another week of data back in. Maybe their database synchronisation had become corrupt, and had to be reset.


----------



## Benedict

It seems that newly associated logos no longer require a reboot before they can be displayed.

After updating my logo associations today on both my TiVo's I went to reboot them, but discovered the logos were already visible in Now Playing.


----------



## teresatt

I had the opposite experience. I had to reboot in order to see them.


----------



## pahunt

I ran loadlogos.tcl after I lost the logos and I haven't had a chance to reboot yet and I still haven't got any logos on screen.


----------



## aerialplug

Benedict said:


> It seems that newly associated logos no longer require a reboot before they can be displayed.
> 
> After updating my logo associations today on both my TiVo's I went to reboot them, but discovered the logos were already visible in Now Playing.


I had to reboot to see the new logos.

What you may be experiencing is the old associations being used. If the logos were read in exactly the same order, there's a good chance they'll match up. However, you may be risking the odd logo being wrongly matched. It's probably safer to run loadlogos again.


----------



## Benedict

aerialplug said:


> I had to reboot to see the new logos.
> 
> What you may be experiencing is the old associations being used. If the logos were read in exactly the same order, there's a good chance they'll match up. However, you may be risking the odd logo being wrongly
> matched. It's probably safer to run loadlogos again.


I actually matched a few manually fisrt using TiVoWeb which is when I first noticed they were visible.

I thne use the "automatically associate" funtion in TiVoWeb to do most of the rest, and manually associated any that were left.

All were visible without a reboot


----------



## buzz174

Has anyone had problems with TiVoWeb repeatedly crashing when trying to display a large number of custom uploaded logos? I have designed and uploaded logos for all of the freeview channels, and got them all working pretty well, but when changing or deleting them (in fact, any process where a large number of them are displayed in the browser) it frequently crashes, requiring a bash prompt / manual restart. Obviously I'd rather avoid this - with a cachecard fitted, each reboot takes some time!

This seems to happen using both Firefox and IE, so I can't see it being browser problem...

Is there something wrong with TiVoWeb that I can fix, or is there a way of rescuing it, or restarting TiVoWeb without rebooting TiVo?


----------



## aerialplug

I've never had any problems with my logo set and I've got a logo for any channel on Sky digital that I'm likely to ever get recorded for me.

The only occasional problem I get is that sometimes a logo will appear as a broken image. Reload image solves this.


----------



## buzz174

Do you use TiVoWeb or TWP?

Mine definitely crashes. Reload doesn't work , and none of the other menu options can be accessed until the whole thing is restarted.


----------



## aerialplug

Ok, I've just checked - I'm using TWP 1.0. I decided to change a while ago as it seemed more stable and had some of the enhancements I'd installed as part of TW as standard.


----------



## CarlWalters

I've just noticed that my logos have gone too  Not to worry I thought I'll just re-run the loadlogos.tcl and all will be good. But I'm at work at the moment and can only see my TiVo with TiVoWeb - can I run loadlogos via TiVoWeb? I though it might be possible to use the shell command box in HackMan but that doesn't seem to work as I expect. I started off with something simple - just typing "ls" into the shell command box and hitting "execute command" but I get an error message "/bin/bash: ls: command not found". I know ls is on my TiVo so am I doing anything stupid. Or is there another way to get loadlogos to run from here?


----------



## aerialplug

I haven't tried the hackman module but the only thing I can suggest is to check to see if ls (and other scripts) are in your path. Try using the full path for your ls command. Also, use the full path for loadlogos and for the directory in which the logos are stored.


----------



## shanew

I don't think HackMan loads the PATH variables which are in your profile so as aerialplus suggested, use the full paths, i.e. if loadlogos.tcl is in /var/hack/bin and the logo images are in /var/hack/logos run the following command from hackman:


Code:


/var/hack/bin/loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos


----------



## pdowland

I did a whole bunch of mods to my TiVo last night... I love this forum

Finally upgraded my hard disk to 200GB (disk-disk on the fly copy including recordings) in about 1 hour! Worked perfectly.

Then added endpad, now showing with folders etc. then tried to add new logos.

The link for load logos (attachmentid=3504) doesn't seem to work at the moment... is the download no longer available? I've done google searches for the filename but only found links back to here.

Anyone know when the link will be available again or have another working link?

Thanks,

Paul.


----------



## CarlWalters

shanew said:


> I don't think HackMan loads the PATH variables which are in your profile so as aerialplus suggested, use the full paths, i.e. if loadlogos.tcl is in /var/hack/bin and the logo images are in /var/hack/logos run the following command from hackman:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /var/hack/bin/loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos


Nope. Hackman doesn't load the PATH variables. But something like you suggested 


Code:


/var/hack/bin/loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos

works a treat . Have to remember to reboot TiVo - with HackMan - to get them back in the TiVo screens though.


----------



## aerialplug

pdowland said:


> The link for load logos (attachmentid=3504) doesn't seem to work at the moment... is the download no longer available? I've done google searches for the filename but only found links back to here.


Try going to my web site for the logos (link in my signature). There you'll find a link towards the bottom of the front page to the post in the forum where loadlogos is listed. It worked for me just now, so it's still there.


----------



## iankb

There does seem to be a problem with downloading some attachments. I tried to access the zip file of tivoweb themes pointed to by my signature, and find that to be failing. Hopefully, it is a temporary failure; otherwise I will have to re-add the attachment.


----------



## pdowland

Thanks for the suggestion...



aerialplug said:


> Try going to my web site for the logos (link in my signature). There you'll find a link towards the bottom of the front page to the post in the forum where loadlogos is listed. It worked for me just now, so it's still there.


Just tried it again but it still refused the link - resource not found  I downloaded lots of other attachments from here, but this one doesn't work at the moment, even tried it on 3 different PCs!


----------



## aerialplug

I tried it again just now... right clicking and downloading Stuart's script worked fine.

(IE & Firefox)


----------



## CarlWalters

hmmm ... I've just installed the AerialPLug's latest logoset (v6.2) using Sanderton's loadlogos.tcl. Did it last night at home and checked that there wer some new logos showing in TiVoWeb. This morning I came into work to an email from SWMBO saying that TiVoWeb was broken. And for once she's right  Clicking on UserInterFace->ChannelGuide->All->ChannelName gives this error message



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_channel '/6706' ''
can't read "cache_sp_key": no such variable
    while executing
"llength $cache_sp_key"
    (procedure "::action_channel" line 32)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

and then going ViewUpComingListings->Date->Programme gets a further error



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_series '/95786' ''
can't read "nowshowingdir": no such variable
    while executing
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" {
if {[catch [do_seriesrow $chan $fsid $objectid 1] error]} {
puts "do_seriesrow $fsid $objectid ..."
    (procedure "::action_series" line 34)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I wonder what I've done wrong? TiVo Reboot doesn't seem to help.


----------



## pdowland

aerialplug said:


> I tried it again just now... right clicking and downloading Stuart's script worked fine.


<sheepish grin>... I've right-clicked and used "save target as"... works fine!

On every other link I followed, I just clicked and IE prompted me to save the file, for some reason this one would not let me download it. I've retried again today, just clicking on the link and it still fails. However, when right-clicking it works fine. Hmmm, something is broken somewhere, but I've got the file now so am not going to worry about it.

Many thanks for all suggestions  custome logos here I come - let's just hope I don't kill TiVoWeb in the process...


----------



## iankb

pdowland said:


> On every other link I followed, I just clicked and IE prompted me to save the file, for some reason this one would not let me download it. I've retried again today, just clicking on the link and it still fails. However, when right-clicking it works fine. Hmmm, something is broken somewhere, but I've got the file now so am not going to worry about it.


It looks like there is a definite problem with some users and the new forum software. See this thread. As you say, right-mouse click works.


----------



## ericd121

Both my TiVos lost their BBC2 logo over the weekend (which was easily re-attached in TiVoWeb).

Anyone else? 

I also got Carl's *ChannelName INTERNAL SERVER ERROR*

Mine was cured by a *Full Reload* of TiVoWeb.


----------



## aerialplug

I lost my BBC One logo sometime between Saturday night and Sunday morning - the first time this has happened for some time. It went back to the generic BBC logo.

As you say, I ran loadlogos and rebooted (all the logos vanished before the reboot).


----------



## kitschcamp

Yeah, same here, though curiously not the BBC Wales, Scotland or Ireland version in the 900s.


----------



## shanew

ericd121 said:


> Both my TiVos lost their BBC2 logo over the weekend (which was easily re-attached in TiVoWeb).
> 
> Anyone else?


Yep, this happened to me too.


----------



## mrtickle

Yes, I lost my BBC2 logo. My tivo must be punishing me for past comments criticising its lack of purple in the palette!


----------



## aerialplug

I guess I probably lost my BBC2 logo too then and I probably didn't have any in my current Now Showing list to notice.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Yeap, same here. BBC1 and BBC2 both missing


----------



## Benedict

I guess losing BBC1 will depend on which region you receive. BBC1NTH was unaffected on both my machines (as were BBC1 Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland).

I did lose BBC2 on both my TiVos, and as I posted a couple of weeks ago I was able to re-associate the correct logo in TiVoWeb and it was automatically diaplayed without having to reboot.


----------



## ericd121

Benedict said:


> I did lose BBC2 on both my TiVos, and as I posted a couple of weeks ago I was able to re-associate the correct logo in TiVoWeb and it was automatically diaplayed without having to reboot.


Yes, I didn't need to reboot, either, which is nice.


----------



## goodisonboy

aerialplug, I couldn't resist the urge to roll my own and the first attempts appeared to work so thought I'd share some Logos we were missing:

JETIXUK, PREMPLUS & FRM.

I've loaded these on but havent had chance to check the PRMPLUS yet but the other two showed up okay. possibly not up the same standard of some yours but better than nothing was my logic..

Hope someone finds a use for them and a very useful guide on how to do it.. Thanks


----------



## aerialplug

They look fine to me. They use the correct colour palettes and don't have any horizontal lines that are only one pixel in width (this causes the horrible twitter we see on the selection bar unless you've corrected it with the hack).


----------



## etrigan

In the interests of completeness of Aerialplug's logo collection, I've duplicated some of his logos and renamed them to cover gaps in his current set.

I've copied and renamed REALITY to REAL1, UKG2 to UKG2P1, UKTVDOC to UKDOC1, UKTVPPL to UKTVP1, SKYTRVD to SKYTR1 and CHALL to CHALL1

This covers the +1 hour channels for all those base channels.

Zipfile attached to this message. Hopefully Aerialplug will drop these into his master set.


----------



## B33K34

as usual i expect i'm missing something obvious but i cant get this to run.

i've copied all the logos and the loadlogos script to /var/hack/logos. I've chmoded the loadlogos script and made sure it's executable. However, the command 
./loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos gives me ./loadlogos.tcl: No such file or directory

??


----------



## Mike B

When I did this, I put all the logos into /var/hack/logos and the put the loadlogos.tcl script in /var/hack. Are you trying to execute the script when you're in /var/hack, or have you put the script in /var/hack and are trying to run it from /var/hack/logos? (a 'pwd' will tell you where you are)

Try entering the full path to the command and tab-completing. Eg, type /var/hack/load and then hit <tab> to complete the word - if it won't complete, then you're looking in the wrong place.


----------



## aerialplug

This is also a symptom of the file having been uncompressed on a Windows machine. Windows text files have new line AND line feed at the end of each line. Unfortunately, one of these characters causes the first line of the script to misread.

#!/bin/bash

This line in the script states which shell to be used. When I edit the Windows affected files using vi, I see:

#!/bin/bash^M

The interpreter's not clever enough to realise that the ^M represents one of the Windows characters and tries to find the bash^M application - which fails.

I'm not too sure how to get round this easily short of decompressing the files on TiVo. I use vi to get rid of the trailing escape character, but I very much doubt you'd have that installed yourself as I had quite a bit of trouble finding it and getting it to work myself - and vi isn't the most intuitive text editor at the best of times...


----------



## sanderton

Decompressing on PC is fine, so long as you don't edit-and-save, and you must FTP the file in binary mode.


----------



## aerialplug

It's the FTP in binary mode that I forget to do occasionally when sending stuff to TiVo. Until recently, I never realised that FTP in non-binary automatically added the ^M - and I've been using FTP since 1987 

Getting rid of the extra character in vi is easy - you simply type :1,$s/^M//g
(the ^M is achieved by pressing CRTL-V followed by CTRL-M, and the g at the end is probably not really needed as there'll only be one ^M on every line)

Now you probably understand why, although VI is an incredibly powerful text editor, the berevity and cryptiveness of the commands make some people feel that it's a bit formidable. It's better to transfer the files over correctly in the first place


----------



## B33K34

Then that doesn't explain why i couldn't get the script to work. I've now manually assigned 1-5, ITV and History channel which just about covers what i watch.

WAF was high. "That's new!, nice" was heard as soon as Now Playing came up for the first time.


----------



## sanderton

Your script was 99% definitely DOS-ending corrupted; that's the error message you get from that.


----------



## partypeople

Is there a tivo logo for the radio station *Capital Disney * available?

If so, where can I find it?

Many thanks

M


----------



## aerialplug

partypeople said:


> Is there a tivo logo for the radio station *Capital Disney * available?
> 
> If so, where can I find it?


There is now - you can find it here


----------



## etrigan

If you're taking requests,  any chance of a logo for:

Living 2
UK Style Gardens 

Thanks!


----------



## aerialplug

Done - I'll include them in a new release I'm compiling. I've added about 15 new logos to the set now including some of the sports channels currently not covered and some extra children's channels. I'll drop a line here when they're ready (I messed up on the transparency of a couple and have to re-do them).


----------



## partypeople

Unfortunately, the link doesn't seem to be working forme. I'll try again later.

Thank you in advance!

M


----------



## aerialplug

Lots of new channel logos for you! :up:

Mostly a few children's channels, some sports channels, some +1 channels added and of course the requests that are listed above.

I haven't tested many of these so any feedback would be appreciated.

For a list of channels affected go here - or follow the link in the signature below. The new logos are currently only represented in the zip file at the top of the page.

As to the link not working, I believe this is an ongoing issue. The link does work, but now only on some browsers since the forum software was upgraded.


----------



## gyre

Aeriaplug... just gotta say thanks for doing this time after time. Way useful man!

Just wondering how others get their logos uploaded OK to the tivo. Here is what I do...

ftp the .zip file across.

unzip with a tivo series one compiled unzip program.

Run sanderton's deletelogos.tcl

Run sanderton's addlogos.tcl giving it the name of the directory just created by doing the unzip.

Mostly, that works great. I see one or two glitches where the wrong logo has been associated with a given channel or not accociated at all.

Any ideas why it might be going slightly wrong?

Thanks!

-- gyre --


----------



## aerialplug

That's almost identical to what I do except I don't unzip on the TiVo, I transfer all the files separately using FTP. 

I've never seen logos get associated with wrong channels, but I do concede that I may have made errors in the call sign filename for some of the channels I don't watch myself.


----------



## XandertI

Does anyone have a TiVo logo for Fashion TV, now that this channel is back on Sky?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aerialplug

I drew one once - I don't know why it's not in the standard distro - I'll see what I can do.


----------



## lcsneil

aerialplug said:


> That's almost identical to what I do except I don't unzip on the TiVo, I transfer all the files separately using FTP.
> 
> I've never seen logos get associated with wrong channels, but I do concede that I may have made errors in the call sign filename for some of the channels I don't watch myself.


I found it didn't always associate properly if you didn't clear out all the old logos and I even had to do some manually via Tivoweb that were really old.

AP - Am I imagining it or has the Film4 logo disappeared from your pack?

(Or did I get that from somewhere else originally and have deleted it?)

Neil


----------



## aerialplug

Yes, I've always deleted all logos before loading new ones - never bother trying to see what happens if you don't, to be honest.

I've never supplied a Film Four logo as there was a perfectly adequate one provided in the 2.5.2 logo set (probaby about the only one I still relied on from the original batch after Sky changed from the one with the red background, with the exception of Sky sports and Sky Box Office, something I would never see anyway).


----------



## lcsneil

Oops - where are the original set kept then as I think I might have deleted it! 



Neil


----------



## lcsneil

No seriously - are the standard 2.5.2 logo set stored any where else on the Tivo so that I can re-install them?

Neil


----------



## aerialplug

I think that if you managed to delete one, it's gone. There isn't a "spare" stored in the TiVo. I must admit I've never tried deleting the tivo stock logos though. deletelogos treats these as special cases and leaves them alone.


----------



## lcsneil

Where are they stored on a 'virgin' machine then?

I haven't touched Tivo 2 in terms of Logos so in theiry should be able to rescue them off there??


Neil


----------



## aerialplug

They're stored in the same place, but all the official logos have been given resource IDs less than something like 200,000 so a check can easily be made to see if a virgin logo or an added logo is being deleted.

You can see their locations using TivoWeb in the following location: 
http://tivo/mfs/Resource/Image along with all the other images that TiVo uses including the screen display images. Many of the images there are never displayed on a UK TiVo and some are even for a DirectTV.

Some icons are intreaguing - one's a "Paid Suggestion" - I wonder what that is?


----------



## GarySargent

aerialplug said:


> Some icons are intreaguing - one's a "Paid Suggestion" - I wonder what that is?


Don't start the conspiracy theory lot off!


----------



## steveroe

aerialplug said:


> Some icons are intreaguing - one's a "Paid Suggestion" - I wonder what that is?


Eek!! "Dossa and Joe" alert


----------



## aerialplug

Ok, a couple of new logos for some new channels plus a few that have changed slightly. I've attached the logos in the zip file - they'll be included in the next distribution.

New channels: Matinee Movies, Bad Movies (though TiVo has no schedule info for these as yet), Film Four+1 and Film Four Weekly

Rebrand: Dicovery Home & Lesiure has become Discovery Real Life. I've given it a new call sign for now DREAL but TiVo still thinks its DHL & DHL1

New Logos for existing channels: FilmFour (subtly different from the original).

Enjoy.


----------



## OzSat

aerialplug said:


> Rebrand: Dicovery Home & Lesiure has become Discovery Real Life. I've given it a new call sign for now DREAL but TiVo still thinks its DHL & DHL1


Do you mean 'Discovery Real Time' which TiVo now calls DISCRT (and DISCRT1)?


----------



## aerialplug

I'm posting this tonight to see if channel logos vanishing is something that "just happens randomly" or whether it's something that affects more than one person at the same time.

Occasionally, I've had to re-load my logos as they go missing - they either go blank or revert back to their original incarnations. This has happened today to several channels at the same time and I was wondering if I'm alone or whether it's something that can be attributed to today's daily load.

Yes, there are specific occasions in the past when the whole gang lot reset for everyone, but what I'm seeing tonight is a subset having reset...

Specifically, BBC One and BBC Two (Sky Digital, South East region) have reverted back to the boring old bland BBC logo. ITV 2 (again) has vanished, as has Challenge and Animal Planet (but not Animal Planet+1). I'm sure there are others also, but those are the ones I've spotted tonight (and they were all there this momrning, and I haven't re-booted today).

Anyone else had this experience today (Sunday 5th June)? I'd be interesting to know either way...


----------



## pmk

Yes this has happened to me yesterday and today. Channels that needed their logo selecting again were ITV2/3, FTN, CBBC, BBC3 for me. There may be others but until it records a programme of the channel I will not notice. HTH.


----------



## iankb

Discovery Travel, UK Drama, BBC 4, and News 24 have disappeared or reverted on mine today. It looks like there is a common problem.

They are stiil associated correctly in Tivoweb, but are incorrect on my TiVo menus. I will try a reboot, but it is currently recording.


----------



## aerialplug

Phew - it's not an individual thing then 

I've since checked and pretty much all BBC TV logos have reverted to the original (but not radio). Since I last posted, ITV3 is confirmed as a gonner too.

In fact... all the channels that reverted were ones that potentially had an agreement to have logos on TiVo originally (BBC, UKTV) with the exception of ITV2/3 which is probably the most often to vanish for me. Puzzling.

I've now reset back to my latest distro so I can't tell if anything else has gone. It was too uppsetting to see the "holes" ;-)


----------



## 10203

A similar set seem to gone on mine too today.

Just reloaded from the v7 zip file and have got a few blanks left - are there logos available for these ones? Thanks.

DISCRT Discovery Real Time (and the +1)
TRAVP1 Travel Channel +1 
DISCHH Discovery Home & Health (and the +1)


----------



## bradleyem

Pretty much all of mine vanished - BBC went back to generic for some except for BBC 1, discovery and hallmark stayed.


----------



## iankb

iankb said:


> They are stiil associated correctly in Tivoweb, but are incorrect on my TiVo menus. I will try a reboot, but it is currently recording.


Rebooted, it didn't improve, and now Tivoweb shows them incorrectly. Obviously, I was originally picking up an old cache in Tivoweb.


----------



## kitschcamp

aerialplug said:


> Specifically, BBC One and BBC Two (Sky Digital, South East region) have reverted back to the boring old bland BBC logo. ITV 2 (again) has vanished, as has Challenge and Animal Planet (but not Animal Planet+1). I'm sure there are others also, but those are the ones I've spotted tonight (and they were all there this momrning, and I haven't re-booted today).


Yup, the same, plus Living, Living+1, Living2, Sky Travel and Discovery Channel (but not +1) and the UKTV suite other than UK Gold.


----------



## csansbury

It's happened to me over tha last few days. I've noticed Living and UKTV channels.


----------



## Heuer

Same here. Any ideas why this is happening and any chance of an auto reload script on reboot?


----------



## aerialplug

Heuer said:


> Same here. Any ideas why this is happening and any chance of an auto reload script on reboot?


The trouble with doing it on a reboot is that you need to reboot for the changes to take place, so if the logos were re-loaded every time the system wa rebooted, you'd then need to reboot to see the logos, by which time the system has tried to load the logos again for which you need to reboot to....

Plus, loading the logos is quite a demanding process, which causes my TiVo to stutter quite badly while the database is being hammered as the logos go in. I wouldn't be happy with that happening for a few minutes after every time I rebooted.


----------



## iankb

aerialplug said:


> The trouble with doing it on a reboot is that you need to reboot for the changes to take place ...


I've found that, where the logos have been previously associated, you don't seem to need a reboot to see them again. You just need to re-associate them. And re-association is much quicker than a reboot with a cachecard installed.


----------



## 6022tivo

Well off topic, but thinking of upgrading to a cache card soon, how long would you say it takes to book and cache the 512M??


----------



## iankb

6022tivo said:


> ... how long would you say it takes to book and cache the 512M??


If you meant 'boot', then I would guess around 4 minutes. Older drivers used to take longer.


----------



## Heuer

iankb said:


> I've found that, where the logos have been previously associated, you don't seem to need a reboot to see them again. You just need to re-associate them. And re-association is much quicker than a reboot with a cachecard installed.


I tried re-associating mine with TiVoWeb and then using Sanderton's loadlogos.tcl - both needed a reboot to get them to display. Kinda answers my own question as Aerialplug pointed out!

Reboot with Cachecard takes about 90 seconds for each of the read, write, verify operations. At least there is a progress bar to keep you amused.


----------



## iankb

Heuer said:


> I tried re-associating mine with TiVoWeb and then using Sanderton's loadlogos.tcl - both needed a reboot to get them to display.


Strange that. I had rebooted prior to re-associating them, but I definitely didn't need a reboot to see them. I used the 'Automatically Associate Logos' option in Tivoweb, followed by a few manual associations.



> Reboot with Cachecard takes about 90 seconds for each of the read, write, verify operations.


Using the latest drivers (18 Feb 2005), the write and verify passes are significantly faster than the cache pass. Probably around 20-30 seconds each.


----------



## iankb

I lost a few more logos yesterday (Five, ITV2, ITV3, ...), but they all re-appeared without a reboot after re-associating them with Tivoweb.


----------



## philatio

Yep. Bizarre.
Just replaced the missing ones.. and another load disappeared.


----------



## PhilG

For the Unix-challenged amongst us, HOW do I "chmod 755 it"???

FTP I can do, anything else is (currently) beyond me 

Thanks


----------



## lcsneil

Well the way I do it....

Telnet into your Tivo. (e.g. Assuming DOS window in Windows - type TELNET 192.168.0.1 - (where 192.168.0.1 is the IP address of your Tivo)

Move to the directory the file is in 

So for example say it was in /var/hack you would type cd /var/hack/

Let's say you are trying to chmod file called test.tcl

type

chmod 755 test.tcl (then hit the return key)

Simple.

Of course you can always just type the full path and file name instead of moving to the directory in which case it would be:-

chmod 755 /var/hack/test.tcl


(Then type exit to get out of telnet)

Neil


----------



## 6022tivo

Have not really paid attention to this thread too much, but did notice most of the logo's had disapeared, except for BBC. Anyways a reboot did not fix it, but the excelent loadlogos.tcl module by Sanderton (I think) saved the day. I am thinking of running this in cron, say every week or two to keep things on track, but have noticed it really causes my tivo to stutter and struggle as I suppose it is really intensive. Is there a easy way of "slowing" it down, adding a pause in the code or something.
This is why I downgraded from TWP to TW as TWP made my tivo struggle and occasionally reboot when surfing around.

Anyways, good morning to you all.


----------



## sanderton

Not an easy way; why not schedule it to run a 4am or something?


----------



## 6022tivo

sanderton said:


> Not an easy way; why not schedule it to run a 4am or something?


It may disturb my viewing of The Adult Channel. 

hehe. No, I think I will just manually run it when I notice the problem


----------



## GarySargent

Shouldn't happen for a long time now.


----------



## mrtickle

GarySargent said:


> Shouldn't happen for a long time now.


That's mysteriously concise


----------



## GarySargent

Fishy going on!


----------



## 6022tivo

GarySargent said:


> Fishy going on!


That word has just prompted a joke...

*A woman goes into a fishing tackle shop for a rod for her son. After
looking for a while she notices the shop owner is blind and asks him how he
knows the price when he can't see the label.

The blind chap assures her that if she drops the rod on the counter he will
be able to tell her what it is an the price.

She picks up one of the rods and drops it in front of him. That's a
Shakespeare 510 and it's 40 quid, he proclaims.

To test him she picks up another rod and drops it on the counter. That's a
fly fishing rod and is 80 quid, he announces.

He was right, and the woman decides to take the cheaper one of the two. As
she bends down to take out her purse she lets out an enormous fart.

The bill is presented and is 55 pounds. She says, I thought that
Shakespeare rod was only 40?

It is, he replies, but the duck call is a tenner and the fish paste is a
fiver. . . . .
*


----------



## GarySargent

I'm sure you'll edit the joke to get the figures to add up and rods the right way around!


----------



## 6022tivo

I did, 440 for a shakespeare, 40 is more like it.. hehe don't know about £5 for fish paste.?


----------



## coderus

I installed these great logos from this thread (aerialplug_logos_7.zip), but as I'm on NTL here in suffolk. I seem to missing these logos

B4UMOV - B4U Movies
NICKRPLY - Nick Replay
NICTOON- Nick Toon UK
JTIXUK1 - Jetix (plus 1 hour)
MTVDANCE - MTV Dance
DISCHH	- Discovery Home & Health
IBUY2	- iBuy TV2
JETIXUK	- Jetix
MTVHITS	- MTV Hits
MTVBSE - MTV Base
MM	- Men & Motors

I understand that maybe Men & Motors comes in under maybe adult rating, but the others ?

Or did I missing zip file with these logo's in


----------



## thechachman

coderus said:


> I installed these great logos from this thread (aerialplug_logos_7.zip), but as I'm on NTL here in suffolk. I seem to missing these logos
> 
> B4UMOV - B4U Movies
> NICKRPLY - Nick Replay
> NICTOON- Nick Toon UK
> JTIXUK1 - Jetix (plus 1 hour)
> MTVDANCE - MTV Dance
> DISCHH	- Discovery Home & Health
> IBUY2	- iBuy TV2
> JETIXUK	- Jetix
> MTVHITS	- MTV Hits
> MTVBSE - MTV Base
> MM	- Men & Motors
> 
> I understand that maybe Men & Motors comes in under maybe adult rating, but the others ?
> 
> Or did I missing zip file with these logo's in


 AFAIK those have (at present) no logo available to us and are empty in mine as well


----------



## pmk

Men and Motors must be present because I am using it. It may not be exact since the rebrand etc but it seems fine to me. I do not think MM have any adult type shows on anymore. It is one of the better channels I think now I especially like the Police based shows like Motorway Patrol, Bike Cops UK etc. Filename of the logo is confusing its GMM or something so it can be missed if looking for something beginning with M. HTH.


----------



## thechachman

I anticipate some spare time this evening or this weekend at which point I'll fill in the gaps and post "addon" logos for whomever wants them


----------



## pmk

Not a high priority but an s2 logo for E4+1 that is different than E4 would be really useful?

TIA


----------



## coderus

Yes re-looking at the logo's files again, and I find there is a Men & Motors logo, but its handle here is GMM not MM, which I have appearing. I guess they renamed it ?.

But others are I don't see.


----------



## aerialplug

coderus said:


> I installed these great logos from this thread (aerialplug_logos_7.zip), but as I'm on NTL here in suffolk. I seem to missing these logos
> 
> B4UMOV - B4U Movies
> NICKRPLY - Nick Replay
> NICTOON- Nick Toon UK
> JTIXUK1 - Jetix (plus 1 hour)
> MTVDANCE - MTV Dance
> DISCHH	- Discovery Home & Health
> IBUY2	- iBuy TV2
> JETIXUK	- Jetix
> MTVHITS	- MTV Hits
> MTVBSE - MTV Base
> MM	- Men & Motors
> 
> I understand that maybe Men & Motors comes in under maybe adult rating, but the others ?
> 
> Or did I missing zip file with these logo's in


MM is in the current logo set and has been there for quite some time, though it used to be called GMM in earlier distributions - they're trying to drop all references to Granada in their channels and I suspect MM may become an ITV brand at some point.

NICTOON was there but was incorrectly named NICKTOON.

Added: B4UMOV, DISCHH,, DISCHH1, E4P1, IBUY, IBY2 (same as IBUY), JETIXUK, JTIXUK1, MTVBSE, MTVHITS, NICKRPLY.

I tend not to bother with +1 channels unless people ask specifically for them but E4 +1 is a good idea.

I also struggle to find a reason why people want logos for shopping/auction channels on their TiVos - that's the sort of channel I'd never record as they're live by nature.

The new logos described above are in the attachment to this message and are now found in the latest zip file on my web site.


----------



## coderus

Wow thanks for the updated icons, you rock with these


----------



## 6022tivo

aerialplug said:


> I also struggle to find a reason why people want logos for shopping/auction channels on their TiVos - that's the sort of channel I'd never record as they're live by nature.


Wow, you haven't lived... This is the best way to watch these channels, as when you ring to order, they have ran out of stock, so you can't fill that cupboard marked "Used once and never again".

I am going to have to get another cupboard as the ice cream maker, pop corn maker, bread maker, edge trims for the garden, soda stream and on and on .... are starting to bulge the doors.


----------



## coderus

Just one which I left off the list is missing

DISCRT	Discovery Real Time

Thanks
Mark.


----------



## aerialplug

coderus said:


> Just one which I left off the list is missing
> 
> DISCRT	Discovery Real Time
> 
> Thanks
> Mark.


How peculiar. I distinctly remember drawing that one when the channel first launched - I had similar dejavu with Discovery Home & Health, yet they're not in the distro. Oh well - they are now.

Discovery Real Time and its +1 counterpart are now in version 7.2 that can be downloaded from the web site.

Appologies if you've had problems getting the logos in the last half hour - I moved everything to a new free web server to free up space for my disused underground stations web site - but I'm rapidly discovering free web servers have an aversion to large zip files and automatically delete them. Anyone point me in the direction of a good one or have some space on a server that I could put these logos?


----------



## pmk

Thanks for the E4+1 logo. Not what I was expecting but hey its was free so I am not complaining


----------



## mrtickle

Superb fast update as ever - thanks!

[edit - actually, I'm not sure about the alpha values on your E4+1 logo - it cuts through the channel banner ]


----------



## thechachman

aerialplug said:


> How peculiar. I distinctly remember drawing that one when the channel first launched - I had similar dejavu with Discovery Home & Health, yet they're not in the distro. Oh well - they are now.
> 
> Discovery Real Time and its +1 counterpart are now in version 7.2 that can be downloaded from the web site.
> 
> Appologies if you've had problems getting the logos in the last half hour - I moved everything to a new free web server to free up space for my disused underground stations web site - but I'm rapidly discovering free web servers have an aversion to large zip files and automatically delete them. Anyone point me in the direction of a good one or have some space on a server that I could put these logos?


 Drop me an email more than happy to help


----------



## aerialplug

mrtickle said:


> [edit - actually, I'm not sure about the alpha values on your E4+1 logo - it cuts through the channel banner ]


Oh dear, I really got sloppy on this one. Not only do I forget to apply the colour pallette filters on both, but I got lazy when I couldn't find an electronic version of the *real* E4+1 logos.

I've re-drawn both E4 and E4+1 so that the E4+1 now looks like the on-screen +1 logo - I hope this makes amends 

I'll soon update the versions being supplied on the web site.


----------



## pmk

>I've re-drawn both E4 and E4+1 so that the E4+1 now looks 
>like the on-screen +1 logo - I hope this makes amends 

I like these - many thanks.

The only odd thing is the E4 logo is dark gray the E4+1 logo is light gray and looks better.

edit: s2


----------



## thechachman

Bored so trying to whack some together for Avago and Fashion TV, wifey would like to request ones for:

333 TRUEMOV True Movies 
336 MATMOV Matinee Movies
339 BADMOV Bad Movies 
468 FIZZTV FIZZ TV


----------



## aerialplug

I've definitely drawn 333, 336 and 339. I drew them before TiVo even knew about the channels so this is probably why I haven't included them in a distribution - they'll be somewhere on my home PC, so I'll look for them tonight.

And yeah - the E4 logos still aren't right, having now loaded them onto my TiVo. I'll try to get them fixed in the next distro too.


----------



## aerialplug

Well what do you know? The logos were on my keyring flash drive! I've got Matinee Movies, Bad Movies and Fizz TV. I can't find the True Movies logo anywhere so I haven't a clue what it looks like.

I'll reserve seinding the correctly coloured E4 logos until I've checked them tonight to save the embarassment of sending yet another pair of dud logos  ...


----------



## thechachman

here's my 1st attempt at one for Avago and for Fashion TV with an alt-s1 image for FashTV


----------



## KakenBetaal

Hope someone can help - I'm getting this error:



> Bash /var/hack/logos #./loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos
> Initialising logo list
> Initialising channel list
> Processing /var/hack/logos/BBC1EAST-s1-p1.png
> Detected Type 1 Palette/Size Format fro bbc1east-s1-p1.png
> Overwriting Existing Image for bbc1east-s1-p1.png
> Successfully Imported Image bbc1east-s1-p1.png
> can't open object (errDbNotFound)
> 
> while executing
> "db $db open "/LogoGroup/$lspace:$type:$type""
> ("uplevel" body line 11)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set img [db $db openid $imgfsid]
> set name [dbobj $img get Name]
> if {[regsub -- {-s1-p1$} $name {} name] == 1} {
> s..."
> (procedure "addLogoIndex" line 6)
> invoked from within
> "addLogoIndex $imgfsid $index"
> (procedure "show_import" line 177)
> invoked from within
> "show_import $file"
> ("foreach" body line 3)
> invoked from within
> "foreach file $filelist {
> puts "Processing $file"
> show_import $file
> }"
> (file "./loadlogos.tcl" line 585)
> Bash /var/hack/logos #


----------



## sanderton

One of those errors all scripts suffere from from time to time; probably due to being busy.

Try it a few times, if it still won't work, reboot the Tivo, wait 10 mins and try again!


----------



## calpj

KakenBetaal said:


> Hope someone can help - I'm getting this error:


 I've been getting the same error for the last couple of days, but also found I was getting "Sorry, Your Logo DataSet is Empty" messages in TivoWebPlus when looking at logos. This seemed to be the root cause of the problem.

I found my solution in the 'other place', do a search for a thread titled "Channel logo dataset empty" over there, follow those instructions, reboot and try over again.

Good luck!
Paul


----------



## KakenBetaal

Thanks, Stuart, you were right. I was being a little too eager and not giving my new upgraded TiVo time to get its house in order.

Paul, cheers, saw that, but it didn't help me.


----------



## mrtickle

I've lost a load of logos this morning and had to put them all back.

ITV1
Challenge +1
UKTV Gold +1
Paramount +1
Discovery Real Time +1
Men & Motors
UKTV Food +1
Discovery Home&Health +1
FX UK
Motors TV
Discovery +1
Discovery Travel & Living
British Eurosport
Discovery Civilisation
Discovery Wings (U.K.)
Animal Planet Plus 1
UKTV History +1
UKTV People
All BBC channels

Has this happened to anyone else or was it just me?


----------



## iankb

Same for me.


----------



## kitschcamp

Yup, happens from time to time. Last time was due to TiVo fiddling with their new server, IIRC.


----------



## aerialplug

Yep - as has been previously mentioned, because these logos aren't officially recognised by TiVo and they're liable to be overwritten when the database is refreshed. Thankfully this doesnt happen too often.


----------



## mrtickle

Cheers chaps. Always reassuring to know it wasn't anything I'd done on my own TiVo!


----------



## Tennant

aerialplug said:


> Yep - as has been previously mentioned, because these logos aren't officially recognised by TiVo and they're liable to be overwritten when the database is refreshed. Thankfully this doesnt happen too often.


I've had logos disappearing recently (eg BBC1 logo no longer appearing in Now Showing list), yet in TivoWebPlus they still show correctly, is this normal behaviour for when they disappear?

Tenannt


----------



## ericd121

Tennant said:


> I've had logos disappearing recently (eg BBC1 logo no longer appearing in Now Showing list), yet in TivoWebPlus they still show correctly, is this normal behaviour for when they disappear?


Yup! 

Basically, your browser is serving the images from its cache.

Actually, having written that, I wonder if it's correct? 

I do know that the images are not deleted from the Tivo, but merely have had their associations with their designated channel severed.

Maybe these associations are maintained in TiVoWeb(+)?


----------



## Tennant

ericd121 said:


> Yup!
> 
> Basically, your browser is serving the images from its cache.


I'd cleared the browser cache to check that, it is definitely pulling the icons off the TiVo...in fact it's quite obvious from the time it takes to build the page that the icons aren't in the PC's cache.

Tennant


----------



## Benedict

Try restarting TiVoWeb and I bet they disappear!


----------



## Tennant

How much was that bet?

BBC1SW wasn't showing in TivoWeb before the reload and still isn't. ITV1WCY was showing before the reload but isn't now! All other logos still showing in TivoWeb.

Tennant


----------



## cwaring

DAMNIT! I'm trying to be the first to do a More4 logo but can't get the file format correct  Have attached the original file and my best effort so far.
following the instructions in this post which explains the crappy colours


----------



## SimonMallion

Is there an up to date package of channel logos that I can download and use?

Edit:

Ignore this request, I have found these: http://www.starfury.demon.co.uk/tivo/logos/logos.html Thanks Aerialplug!!


----------



## aerialplug

The most up to date package is the one linked to in my sig file. I'll add the new Channel 4 logo to the site asap.


----------



## goodisonboy

cwaring said:


> DAMNIT! I'm trying to be the first to do a More4 logo but can't get the file format correct


Carl,

you were never going to suceed with the shade of blue mor4 had in that logo the pallete just doesn't support it for the -s2 png

I've had a go too both with the old logo you used and the new green logo that digigude and the more4 site use.

See attached zip for both normal (in root) and the green logos (in alt). I've tried these on the tivo and they look okay (associated with guest channel until I get more4 showing up)


----------



## cwaring

Thanks for those. In return, I present my version of the new 'five' logo. I didn't like the green background on the last version. That said, I think these might still be a little too big. Something to work on 

_Edited to add:_

Damn! The "live guide" version is the wrong colour  Not sure how to fix it either.

*19:19 REMOVED ATTACHMENTS*


----------



## goodisonboy

Try this one, it looked like the pallete had extra colours added.. 

Note: I havent tried this one on Tivo yet, kids are watching stuff and loadlogos slows it down

To do these I simply do:

IN Paint Shop Pro

1) open the EMPTY-s2-p2.png, 

2) open your source jpg /gif/png etc

3) resize it accordingly (i.e height 35 pixels)

4) Copy (CTRL-C)

5) click on titlebar of EMPTY-s2-p2.png and select paste as transparent selection

6) Save (Making sure the option non optimized palette is chose)


----------



## cwaring

Thanks for that, but I managed to fix it on my own  These work perfectly and are more in-keeping with the subtlety of the other logos; ie not as garish


----------



## cwaring

Right. P1 seems okay, but on P2, the background pink is no longer tramsparent (Using either mine or that from goodison boy) but is shown as a dark green as you can see. Simple question... Why? Are the two palettes different. Is this clearly documented anywhere? I've had a look through this thread but can't seen anything specific.


----------



## mrtickle

These posts and attachments are too fast to follow! But I've looked the two Carl posted in #554. Your palette is screwed IMHO. It's not enough to have the correct colours in the correct palette indices, you have to have the correct transparencies too. There is more than one way to do transparancy in a png file but the one Tivo uses is the "tRNS chunk". Your FIVE-s1-p1.png has the wrong transparency values. Your s2-p2 has no tRNS chunk at all. PSP is notorious for "tidying" a png file when it saves (ie corrupting it, rendering it useless for a TiVo logo).

To illustrate this download a nice free program called TweakPNG, and start with a pair of the TiVo's original png files. If the png files your software creates don't match the TiVo files in TweakPNG, you can use that to copy palette and/or tRNS from a good TiVo png across to yours.

From notes made a while ago, I don't know why your search didn't find this but no harm in posting it again:



> The channel banner logos (*-s1-p1-*) are all centered, PNG image data,
> 65 x 55, 8-bit colormap, non-interlaced. The "Now Playing" logos
> (*-s2-p2-*) are offset 12 pixels in from the left, PNG image data, 100 x
> 35, 8-bit colormap, non-interlaced. The offset is to make sure that
> remain clear of the menu bar and right arrow when a program is
> highlighted





Code:


s1-p1: (channel banner logos - 216 alpha values in tRNS chunk)

index	Alpha value
0	0	(appears transparent on tivo, solid magenta in tivoweb)
1-15	255	("cuts through" background on tivo revealing video underneath)
16-199	255	(these colours seem ok though?)
200-215	128	(these could cause problems!)
216-255	no alpha values stored; (255) displayed in tweakPNG

s2-p2: (now playing logos, really crap selection of colours :-( )
(256 alpha values in tRNS chunk)

index	Alpha value
0	0	(appears transparent on tivo, solid magenta in tivoweb)
1-15	255	("cuts through" background on tivo revealing video underneath)
16-175	255	(these colours seem ok though?)
176-255	128	(these could cause problems!)

You should therefore avoid colours 200-215 in s1-p1 and 176-255 in s2-p2 because they are semi-transparent. If you don't, or use a different palette to everything else, the last image that is painted on the screen (eg tick icons, "please wait", selection bar) will reset the colours in your image.

HTH


----------



## cwaring

Thanks for that! I wouldn't have known what keywords to use to find that post. I did try 'palette', but there were lots of posts even for that one word


----------



## aerialplug

These are my efforts - they're based on the "tab" look they've used on their web site.
I'll add them to the web distribution at some point.


----------



## aerialplug

For a "how to" guide in making TiVo logos, see the link in my signature.


----------



## dribble

aerialplug said:


> These are my efforts - they're based on the "tab" look they've used on their web site.
> I'll add them to the web distribution at some point.


Tried this logo, but it doesn't look that good on my Tivo. The black seems to break up towards the circle and let the blue background through.

Is it just me ?


----------



## Heuer

Agreed - it does not look too good on my system either. What is supposed to be in the black box? 

Obviously I could not even get close to designing these logos so please regard it as feedback not criticism aerialplug. Your logos are amazing!


----------



## ericd121

Heuer said:


> Agreed - it does not look too good on my system either. What is supposed to be in the black box?


If you look at it in TiVoWeb, the black box is supposed to be, err, black, but then, so is the background behind the actual logo.

I, too, would like to take the opportunity to pour praise upon aerialplug and the others who have worked on this attractive, and most useful, hack.

These logos add greatly to the TiVo GUI, and I find them invaluable in helping me locate suitable radio progs to listen to while I eat me tea!


----------



## cwaring

Seconded. It looks so much better when all the programmes have channel idents by them.


----------



## aerialplug

Oops, sorry. My fault  - I corrupted the pallette before saving the file. Here they are again along with a more minimalistic alternative, in keeping with the other Channel 4 logos on the system. This is the one I'll probably be using, though both will be available in the zip file. 

I'm hoping to incorporate these into the zip file soon.


----------



## mrtickle

Top stuff again sir. You've surely done More 4 the UK TiVo logos effort than anyone else


----------



## ericd121

aerialplug said:


> ...corrupted the pallette before saving the file. Here...again along with a more minimalistic alternative, in keeping with the other Channel 4 logos


I like the white version, but the black version appears, to me, to have the same corrupted pallette.

I transferred using FTP and got the "Do you want to replace dis with dat?" dialog.

Are you sure you gave us the new versions?


----------



## Fozzie

"dis with dat"??


----------



## cwaring

ericd121 said:


> I transferred using FTP and got the "Do you want to replace dis with dat?" dialog.


If you loaded the previous (corrupted) versions of the More4 logos, these will replace them. Don't forget that they're the same filenames; hence the question 



Fozzie said:


> "dis with dat"??


Oh, come on, Foz.  What dialog box do you see if you try to over-write on file with another with the same name?


----------



## ericd121

cwaring said:


> Oh, come on, Foz.  What dialog box do you see if you try to over-write on file with another with the same name?


He's obviously not using *Fozzie Logic*... 

Well, does everyone else see the corrupted pallette images, or have the new versions fixed it for you?


----------



## aerialplug

I've checked again - the pallettes look OK on the last zip file. There is the issue of cached images on PCs and of course having to reboot TiVo to ensure the logos are updated.

I must admit I've never uploaded the ones with black backgrounds onto my TiVo - I use the white ones with clear background.

As an aside - I've never been a fan of onscreen logos but the one currently used by More 4 is peticularly annoying - muddy water comes to mind...


----------



## cwaring

ericd121 said:


> He's obviously not using *Fozzie Logic*...


Now *that* was funny 



> Well, does everyone else see the corrupted pallette images, or have the new versions fixed it for you?


I will only be recording The West Wing on More4 and that's not on until tonight. Oh, plus I haven't rebooted my Tivo yet for the logos to be used. Might do that later on today.


----------



## aerialplug

Looks like TiVo are harassng us again with another logo reset - not as bad as last time, but this time I had to reload all BBC Radio channels, UK* TV channels and Channel 5...


----------



## cwaring

Strange. I only seem to have lost LivingTV (plus variants).


----------



## mrtickle

Perhaps it depends on your specific fsids / lineup / order you created new logos / etc.
I've lost the M&M logo and the BBC radio ones.


----------



## aerialplug

They went in 2 stages this time - on Thursday night I noticed that Five had gone (possibly with others, but I didn't check). The on Friday, many more disappeared, needing a full reload.

Never mind - here are a new logo pair in anticiaption (and I intend to update the zip file iminently with the new logos that have appeares since the last build).


----------



## cwaring

Great! All I need now is for Telewest to say they've got the channel and I'm laughing 

Incidently, here's my new improved BBCN24 NP logo. I just thought that the digits on the other one looked a little out of proportion. I haven't changed the size of anything, just moved them around a bit


----------



## mccg

Wanted: TiVo Logos for sky tuo (two), tnrcc (three)...

See here for samples:
http://www.media247.co.uk/skydigital/newsarchive/2005/10/sky_three_logos.php


----------



## smiffy

I bet we have Tivo Web logo before the en dof today!!


----------



## aerialplug

I'll roll the Sky Tuo and Thrcc logos lunch time and post them here. Can't do them now as we've got the Director Genereal of the BBC turning up to see some of the work we've been doing this afternoon and things are understanably a picture of organised chaos at the moment!


----------



## aerialplug

Here we go - Sky Two and Sky Three. These are completely untested as my PC at home has crashed so the link to TiVo is down and I can't test upload them to TiVo until tonight, so if anyone gets a chance to load them up before 7pm tonight, comments would be good.

I've currently gone for the same look as I have with Sky One - transparent background. They look a little odd on TiVoweb as they've been designed to look good on a blue background (as they will be on screen). Other logos I've rolled before now have this strange blue fringe - but they look fine on the telly.

Also, 

Does anyone know if SKY|MIX's season passes will automatically transfer to Sky Two?


----------



## mccg

Thanks aerialplug... hope the meeting with the DG went OK!

They look great here.


----------



## The Obo

Thanks - they look great!!

Is there any way through TivoWeb to add the new Sky3 channel to the "Channels you Receive"?
I have it in the Channel Guide - in the "All" section - how do I get it into the "Watch" section??

And while I'm at it - is there any way to alter your list of Favourites?

These are about the only two things I still have to use the Tivo interface for.... unless I am missing a link somehwere? (or an addin to do it)


----------



## OzSat

aerialplug said:


> Does anyone know if SKY|MIX's season passes will automatically transfer to Sky Two?


It is the same channel on TiVo - so it was renamed (and has already happened).


----------



## smiffy

Superb...


----------



## aerialplug

The new version of the logos files are now available.

I've made several changes. There's now a separate zip file for Freeview. Since many of the logos are superficial for freeview users, there's no point downloading them. Plus, some of the channels needed their callsigns changed - the Freeview zip file should (hopefully) list all the correct call signs.

Also, I've added a few of the channels that have appeared since the last distribution - More 4, ITV4 Sky 2, Sky 3.

I know a few have been waiting for this distro to arrive since the recent logo blankings - well here they are!

One other important change - the location. The new logos can be found at http://hywel.org.uk/tivo/logos. The link at the bottom of my page will redirect you there now - I can't change it because of the stupidly low character limit that's been imposed on .sig files.

Any comments are always welcome, especially on the Freeview distro as I haven't been able to test that. I'm sure I've goofed something up somewhere!


----------



## kitschcamp

When it says Sept 2 2005 on the website, it *does* mean November 2nd. Just downloaded the zip and checked


----------



## mrtickle

aerialplug said:


> The new version of the logos files are now available.
> [...]
> Any comments are always welcome, especially on the Freeview distro as I haven't been able to test that. I'm sure I've goofed something up somewhere!


Thanks very much indeed!

One tiny thing - your website says "Release 8.0 (September 2nd 2005)" and it's now November 

[edit: curses, beaten to it!]


----------



## aerialplug

Oops - the date's a throwback from the previous version - I'll change it.


----------



## lcsneil

Freeview feedback...


No logos for :-

Men & Motors (channel 38)
Sky Sports news (channel 83)
BBC Five Live Sport X (channel 706)
SmoothFM 102.2 (channel 718)
3C Continous Cool Country


Also the E4 symbol looks extremenly 'green' on the Sky platform. (The white in Living is fine)

Neil


----------



## aerialplug

I don't know where Men & Motors went - I definitely used to have that one in the pack (does M&M have a future now that ITV4 has launched?). 3C used to be there too.

E4 is an old design where the palette was corrupted - I'll fix this when I get a chance and put it in release 8.1.


----------



## aerialplug

Above request for changes and new logos now made.

The changes made are outlined on http://hywel.org.uk/tivo/logos along with the new zip files.


----------



## mrtickle

aerialplug said:


> (does M&M have a future now that ITV4 has launched?)


Definitely! Capacity is only an issue on the Freeview platform. ITV4 isn't a replacement channel for M&M in the same way that BBC Choice became BBC 3, for example.


----------



## aerialplug

mrtickle said:


> Definitely! Capacity is only an issue on the Freeview platform. ITV4 isn't a replacement channel for M&M in the same way that BBC Choice became BBC 3, for example.


I guessed as much, but there's also a precident of a channel replacing another one - by the same company. Granada+ disappeared the same day as ITV3 appeared despite having listings in magazines for weeks after it closed.


----------



## thechachman

aerialplug said:


> Above request for changes and new logos now made. The changes made are outlined on http://hywel.org.uk/tivo/logos along with the new zip files.


 :up: Many thanks, as always ... looks like you moved out of my space as it were eh?


----------



## etrigan

There's a few other mistakes in the 8.0 icon set: here's the ones I've spotted

LIFE set needs renamed to LIFETV
LIFE2 set needs removed, it's redundant
TRAV2 set needs renamed to TRAVP1
MORE4P1 set needs cloned off MORE4
UKTVP1 set needs cloned off UKTVPPL

Attached is a zipfile containing the above, except the deletion obviously  Use as you will.


----------



## etrigan

Whoops - slight mistake in my updates.zip there. Rename UKP1L-s1-p1 to UKP1-s1-p1 before use.


----------



## etrigan

Oh, and FXPLUS needs cloned off FKUK

Ignore my last zip file, here's a corrected one.


----------



## wonderboy

Great stuff again.

ITV1GRMP needs changed to ITVGMP, although very few people probably need grampian!


----------



## ncjok

Using v8.1 of the Sky logos with loadlogos v1.1. Great work aerialplug and sanderton, thank you very much :up:


----------



## mrtickle

A recent guide data update by TiVo seems to have wiped my Five logo


----------



## aerialplug

Yup - same here. This has been the forewaring of a much larger wiping on a Friday in the past...


----------



## ericd121

aerialplug said:


> Yup - same here. This has been the forewaring of a much larger wiping on a Friday in the past...


Oh, bugger, not again! :down:

Can't we make the files read-only?


----------



## aerialplug

I think I'm spotting a pattern in this. The last two times it happened were the last Friday in the month (September & October) - and it seems to be happening this month too. Last month and I'm pretty sure the month before, a few (most noteably Five) went on the Wednesday download. Then on the Friday, most of the others followed suit.

What are the odds on the logos disappearing on Friday/Saturday eh? 

2-1 probably would be quite a risk for the bookies with this pattern seeming to emerge.


----------



## ericd121

I'd like to thank everyone for not pointing out that whether the files are read-only or not is irrelevant, as the files are not written to, but rather, 'ignored' when we lose our logos.


----------



## 6022tivo

Maybe off topic, but currently installing the sync between two tivo's. And instructions are to assign a logo to channel 1000, so a remote program looks nice with a logo in now playing.

I have always used Sandertons loadlogos, but this is to be done manually using the tivoweb logo's module.

Problem is when I click on the logo's icon in tivoweb, I get the message "Sorry, Your Logo DataSet is Empty " and I can not do any more???. 

Any advice to fix this please?


----------



## 6022tivo

Quick Update, as I did a clear and delete everthing on this tivo yesterday, I thought I would try loadlogs.tcl to re assign. Got the error as below.

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# loadlogos.tcl logos
Initialising logo list
Initialising channel list
Processing logos/3C-s1-p1.png
Detected Type 1 Palette/Size Format fro 3c-s1-p1.png
Successfully Imported Image 3c-s1-p1.png
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db open "/LogoGroup/$lspace:$type:$type""
("uplevel" body line 11)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set img [db $db openid $imgfsid]
set name [dbobj $img get Name]
if {[regsub -- {-s1-p1$} $name {} name] == 1} {
s..."
(procedure "addLogoIndex" line 6)
invoked from within
"addLogoIndex $imgfsid $index"
(procedure "show_import" line 177)
invoked from within
"show_import $file"
("foreach" body line 3)
invoked from within
"foreach file $filelist {
puts "Processing $file"
show_import $file
}"
(file "/var/hack/loadlogos.tcl" line 585)
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#


----------



## CirenTivo

I had this problem.

I found that if you issue the cd / command first to get you back to the root directory it works fine.

BTW Does anybody have the Sky Sports channel Logos. They seem to have vanished from my tivo and I can't locate them anywhere


----------



## aerialplug

I think Sky Sports was part of the original TiVo logo set, so I never bothered designing any for these channels mainly because I never watched them myself. If there's a need though, I could roll a few up.


----------



## CirenTivo

They were, but due to an upgraded disk. No original Tivo logos came through when the upgrade was done.


----------



## aerialplug

I figured the generic "Sky Sports" logo wasn't specific enough. I've now created individual logos for Sky Sports 1,2,3,4, News and Xtra. Unfortunately I left the USB fob they're on at work - I'll hopefully upload them romorrow!


----------



## CirenTivo

aerialplug said:


> I figured the generic "Sky Sports" logo wasn't specific enough. I've now created individual logos for Sky Sports 1,2,3,4, News and Xtra. Unfortunately I left the USB fob they're on at work - I'll hopefully upload them romorrow!


[Thanks Aerialplug. It's much Appreciated


----------



## aerialplug

Here they are - sorry for the delay in getting them online - been rather busy lately, along with memory fatigue!

I haven't tested them myself - like I said I don't watch any Sky Sports channels but if someone who does could install them and let me know if there are any problems that would be great.

I'll get them onto the main download in the next few days along with a few others (and some +1 channel logo duplicates).


----------



## CirenTivo

aerialplug said:


> Here they are - sorry for the delay in getting them online - been rather busy lately, along with memory fatigue!
> 
> I haven't tested them myself - like I said I don't watch any Sky Sports channels but if someone who does could install them and let me know if there are any problems that would be great.
> 
> I'll get them onto the main download in the next few days along with a few others (and some +1 channel logo duplicates).


I have uploaded the three Sky Sports Channel logos for Sky sports 1,2 & 3

Sky Sports News logo whichever one I choose overwrites the existing one
eg skyspx-s1-p1 overwrites skyspx-s2-p2

And sky Sports Extra logos might be named wrong error reads 
suffix s1-p1 does not match detected type 2
suffix s2-p2 does not match detected type 1

many thanks for your efforts.


----------



## darrin2101

Hi Aerialplug, 

Is there a More4+1 logo in the pipeline?


----------



## aerialplug

There indeed is - I just haven't had the chance yet. Tonight probably. I saw it appear on TiVo over the weekend. It's about time I bundled the sports channels into a distribution as well.


----------



## Jon DRAPER

Does anyone know where I can get logos for - Wine TV, True Movies or Bonanza (avilable on the Sky platform)???


----------



## aerialplug

I started working on Wine TV a while ago but it's got so much detail in it that it looked a mess when reduced to the size needed to display on screen. When True Movies came out (and indeed for quite some time after) I couldn't find any representations of the logo online so gave up. As to Bonanza, I haven't had a go at this one.

I may have a go at these three in the next day or so - probably I'll have to simplify the Wine TV logo.

Last time I looked, none of these channels were supported with tribune data though so the only way to make a recording would be a manual time based recording.


----------



## Automan

All of you gurus I'm sure added your Tivoweb interfaces the hard way...
I myself being idle got my latest drives pre-configured and thus have had little experince trying to access the boxes directly.

Thus in this whole thread I have not found out the steps from the telnet prompt to upload aerialplugs wonderful logos with sandertons script.

I assume a tempoary folder has to be created on the tivo and all the image files copied in and then the script called on to import them.

Are the actual steps required listed anywhere or can anyone help?

Many Thanks

Automan.


----------



## mbriody

I ftp the logos to /var/hack/logos and the loadlogos.tcl file to /var/hack

Then simply telnet and type:



Code:


/var/hack/loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos
reboot

Thats it.



Automan said:


> All of you gurus I'm sure added your Tivoweb interfaces the hard way...
> I myself being idle got my latest drives pre-configured and thus have had little experince trying to access the boxes directly.
> 
> Thus in this whole thread I have not found out the steps from the telnet prompt to upload aerialplugs wonderful logos with sandertons script.
> 
> I assume a tempoary folder has to be created on the tivo and all the image files copied in and then the script called on to import them.
> 
> Are the actual steps required listed anywhere or can anyone help?
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Automan.


----------



## ericd121

Once you've done that, you can add individual logos using the Import Logos link on the Logos page in TiVoWeb.

(Psst - My TiVoWeb arrived on a pre-configured drive, too  )


----------



## Automan

Via telnet I did manage to make the logos folder but could not find any easy put util etc to upload files.

Thus I used smartftp which worked okay but seemed very slow to upload logos - 6 mins per tivo box.

Rebooted one (others recording) which works okay except came up with BBC1WEST rather than south (okay after selecting BBC2 then back to 1).

Also only one sky cinema channel had a logo so used tivoweb to assign the one from the other.

No filmfour logos or FX Plus 1 but I suspect they are in this thread somewhere 

Many thanks

Automan.


----------



## Benedict

New ITV logos on the way - following the same design as the current ITV4 one.

I've just seen a poster on the side of a bus shelter with the new ITV1 logo on it. Swap the ITV4 "green" for "yellow" and swap the "4" for a "1" and there you have it.

Guessing that ITV2 and ITV3 will be similar, maybe using blue and red.


----------



## Gavin

My logo's vanished some time overnight yesterday or today, no big deal it happens. Went to use the Auto Assosiate in tivoweb and it crashed the tivo web module (ist time it rebooted Tivo, 2nd time I had to reboot it to make it work.

Manually reassosiated them but if anyone else see't the problem there may be somethign afoot.


Added: And Please don't think I'm in greatful, I'm not I'm really glad someones make the logo's but can we get a Thomas Cook and a More 4 + one logo please...


----------



## lcsneil

Yep I had the same problem about 3 days ago. 90% of the logos disappeared. D/L the latest version (8.1) of the logos and when trying to autoassociate them in TW it kept re-booting the Tivo (every time).

In the end I had to use the _/var/hack/loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos_ at the bash prompt.

All OK again now though.

Neil


----------



## steveroe

Benedict said:


> New ITV logos on the way - following the same design as the current ITV4 one.
> 
> I've just seen a poster on the side of a bus shelter with the new ITV1 logo on it. Swap the ITV4 "green" for "yellow" and swap the "4" for a "1" and there you have it.
> 
> Guessing that ITV2 and ITV3 will be similar, maybe using blue and red.


For the clever image manipulators to work from:










Stolen from here


----------



## ericd121

Oooo, I like them, very swish! 

[Off-topic] Someone at *itv.com* had a bit of fun with the previews on their homepage


> ITV2 *Surface*
> 
> 9.00pm. When fish attack...
> 
> ITV3 *The Return*
> 
> 9.00pm. When women attack...
> 
> ITV4 *Defence of the Realm*
> 
> 9pm. When governments attack...


----------



## aerialplug

I was guessing something like this would happen - that ITV would use the same look/feel and I guessed it would be like the ITV4 look.

Will roll up a set of these pronto.


----------



## RichardJH

Any chance of a logo for more4 +1

I see it has already been asked at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=266711


----------



## aerialplug

Okey, here they are, the new look ITV 1,2,3 and 4. If you're using loadlogos to update the logos, you'll have to add your own ITV region's suffix to ITV1 otherwise they'll all install automatically.


----------



## aerialplug

RichardJH said:


> Any chance of a logo for more4 +1
> 
> I see it has already been asked at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=266711


Yes, there's one of those on the way. I didn't like my first version so I'll have another go at redrawing it - it's essentially the more4 logo with +1 after it.


----------



## b166er

Noobie probs here 

Tried updating logos using TiVoWeb and got the message "sorry your logo dataset is empty". It offered no solution or help as to how to fill a dataset.

Also tried using loadlogos.tcl. I ftp'ed the loadlogos.tcl and deletelogos.tcl to /var/hack and chmod 755'ed them. I then ftp'ed the logos to new folder /var/hack/logos .... when I ran the command /var/hack/loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos my tivo crashed:

Welcome to the wonderful world of TiVo... 

File system on / is now READONLY - type 'rw' to make READ/WRITE

Bash /var/tmp #cd /var/hack
Bash /var/hack #
Bash /var/hack #ls
bin rc.sysinit.author.dd_original
deletelogos.tcl readme.txt
endpad.err scripts
endpad.tcl setup
joe.tar tbin.tar
joerc tivoweb-tcl
loadlogos.tcl tivoweb-tcl-1.9.4.tar
logos tivoweb-tcl-1.9.4.tar.gz
nic_config_tivo tytools
Bash /var/hack #
Bash /var/hack #chmod 755 loadlogos.tcl
Bash /var/hack #
Bash /var/hack #chmod 755 deletelogos.tcl
Bash /var/hack #
Bash /var/hack #/var/hack/loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos
Initialising logo list
Initialising channel list
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <253> died due to signal 11
NIP 0x1a8ca50 link 0x1a8ca50 ctr 29850380
R00 0x01a8ca50 R01 0x7fffd4e0 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x01daef7c
R04 0x01a96ebc R05 0x00000001 R06 0x3004f0f0 R07 0x01a96e64
R08 0x3004f0f0 R09 0x01db0000 R10 0x7fffd51c R11 0x3004f418
R12 0x30000c74 R13 0x01da9208 R14 0x30000fb0 R15 0x00000000
R16 0x00000000 R17 0x00000000 R18 0x30000fc4 R19 0x7fffe838
R20 0x3004e8a2 R21 0x00000000 R22 0x00000000 R23 0x00000002
R24 0x3004f0f0 R25 0x3004f0f0 R26 0x00000001 R27 0x01daefd0
R28 0x01daefd0 R29 0x696e6172 R30 0x3004e6f8 R31 0x01a96e64
1a344fc 7fffd3f8 1a8ca50 1c53964 1c52804 1c50d14 1c4d810 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8df68
1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c4e254 1c4d810 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0 1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c8e4e0
1c77e7c 1c61a10 1c849c0 1c85ec8 1c4d248 1c28cac 1800134

Any ideas how I can get one of the methods to work? I don't mind which it is.


----------



## aerialplug

10 views in 30 hours... oh well...  Why bother.

I'll keep up updating logos for my own use in my own time but it looks like publishing them here as soon as they appear seems to be for a diminishing audience.


----------



## 6022tivo

Ohhh No Mr Plug, please don't.

Because the logo's change so ofter (it appears).. I normally download every month or so, and use loadlogo's to get them up to date.

Please don't be low, we all love your logo's.


----------



## b166er

6022tivo said:


> we all love your logo's.


I'm trying to love them  but I think they don't like me.


----------



## Ian_m

b166er said:


> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <253> died due to signal 11
> NIP 0x1a8ca50 link 0x1a8ca50 ctr 29850380
> R00 0x01a8ca50 R01 0x7fffd4e0 R02 0x00000100 R03 0x01daef7c
> .............
> Any ideas how I can get one of the methods to work? I don't mind which it is.


Seen this before with a corrupt database.

Just re-do a guided setup and hopefully all will be OK.


----------



## teresatt

aerialplug, we really do appreciate all your hard work. Please keep up the good work.


----------



## b166er

Ian_m said:


> Seen this before with a corrupt database. Just re-do a guided setup and hopefully all will be OK.


*Thanks* for the suggestion Ian.

That worked perfectly. I managed to load the logos using the loadlogos.tcl once I'd re-done the guided setup and waited for it to finish it's 4-8 hour processing (which took less than an hour )

Now I can really thank aerialplug because I can see the coolness of his work


----------



## ericd121

aerialplug said:


> 10 views in 30 hours... oh well...  Why bother.


Damn! I wrote a thank you message, with a comment, and then got distracted and didn't post it. So, here's what I wrote... 
------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------  
Thank you for these new logos. :up:

I regard them as an essential addition to the GUI; 
they make Now Playing much easier to use.

FYI *ITVTHREE-s2-p2.png* and *ITV4-s2-p2.png* both have the dreaded *Magenta* background (in TivoWeb). 
------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ ------ 

See; we give with one hand and take with the other. 

I had less than a dozen downloads for my last update to my themes; 
I think we are catering to a very exclusive clientele, but, there again, so is TiVo...


----------



## AMc

aerialplug - I've only just networked my Tivo but the logos make all the difference to Now Playing. I'll be adding your updates when I get time.
I guess if you 're more familiar with what you're doing then you can do it quickly, but I need a nice quiet hour to do anything at the moment.

Your work is appreciated!


----------



## kitschcamp

They do make a difference - I remember, along with Mr Tickle, being one of the first few battling on with the logos initially and getting some to start us off from the Canadian tivo users! I'm away from home at the moment, so I'm not updating them till I can be safely in front of the tivo to break it  I don't think my other half would be pleased if I did it from this distance <G>


----------



## Mike B

Yeah, please keep publishing them Aerialplug. 'Now Playing' is much duller without them.


----------



## RichardJH

Same as the others without you aerialplug my Tivos would be bare and now I only need more4+1    . AND I am not going to ask for all the odd radio stations that I have on Telewest because I have so many TV progs (All with lovely logos) to watch that I haven't time to listen to much radio.


----------



## aerialplug

Okey okey, I get the message, More4+1 ...  I'll try to get round to it either later tonight or tomorrow!

I think it's also about time I incorporated some of the more recent +1 channels into the zip file and also the other changes I've added as standalone zip files recently. Most +1 channels will be duplicates of the standard channels, but since there's a significant need for E4+1 I'll do it.

I've also noticed that a couple of call signs have changed over the past few months. I don't know what happened to season passes when this happened as they were all obscure channels I don't normally watch but it does have the consiquence of the automatic logo associating script failing to bind the logo to these channels. Again, I'm aiming to get these modified for the next release.

So the message is this - if you're not in a rush to get the ITV ones installed, wait for the 8.2 download so that you can get all the changes done in one go. I'll have fixed the transparency problem with ITV3 in that issue as well.


I've only really done Freeview radio - most radio stations don't have regular TiVo schedules so won't crop up unless you specifically ask for a recording.

Also, with the iminent channel number changes, it looks likely that we'll lose the ability to record radio channels on Sky soon as the radio stations will have leading 0s - something TiVo can't currently handle as channel numbers are stored as integer numbers.

As an aside, I was a bit dubious about the new ITV brands until I saw them on screen. Boy do they stand out - you REALLY know when you've recorded something from ITV now!


----------



## RichardJH

I guess you may know whats coming. Has there been anyone who has done SkySports logos for 1 2 3 and Xtra. Just a thought or was that a wish


----------



## Stradlingp

I second that.

With just the default logos the interface looks strangely bland.

Keep up the good work, it is much appreciated!

Should TiVo ever come back to the UK (pretty please) they should incorporate these logos as part of the standard software distro.


----------



## aerialplug

I think you'll find that Pluggy's already ahead of you on that one Post #612 in this thread.

Granted there were some problems in that zip file that I forgot to send the corrections for but they'll be sorted by the time they appear in the 8.2 distro.

With regard to TiVo incorporating them - using them officially is quite a large issue. They'd have to set up agreements with all the channels to officially use their brands. And there's more to it than that too. I know for a fact that most broadcasters have very clear guidelines in how their logos are supposed to look - how much border, the gap between the brand and channel name etc. The small size allowed by TiVo would mean that many of these guidelines would have to be breached - and believe me some of these companies are hot about their branding (and rightly so as it's part of the all over-all image).

I think that's why we only ever got BBC logos and nothing channel specific.

The logos that are on the basic unmodified TiVo have been provided only for channels which TiVo had a special agreement with when they launched - BBC (including the UK Flextech), Channel 4 and Sky. They'd have to set up commercial agreements with all the different channels which would also probably involve fees for the use of the branding.

There's one other problem - again down to channels insisting on their brand looking correct - the lack of a wide colour pallette for the S2 logo. Purple is pretty hard to do and if a brand isn't in that PERFECT shade, some broadcasters I'm pretty sure would balk at an officially endorsed logo being released in an off-colour.

It's one thing where a small group use these unofficial logos (probably somewhere between 50-100 people on a platform that isn't even available in the UK any more). But to do it properly on a commercial scale - that's a whole different ball game I'm afraid.



I like the ITV new look more and more - I just hope they don't use the re-brand as an excuse to start using an ITV1 logo. Most of the historic political barriers that stopped them doing this from the very beginning have now largely been eliminated...


----------



## dogsbody

Thanks aerialplug for all your hard work, you can add me down as someone else that loves your logos but only visits this forum once a month or so to update on the latest versions of all these great "hacks"  

I'm looking forward to v8.2 now


----------



## b166er

RichardJH said:


> Same as the others without you aerialplug my Tivos would be bare and now I only need more4+1


FYI, what I did for the missing +1 logos is just duplicate the logo for the none+1 channel and rename it to the P1 name and upload it. When it comes to looking at my Now Playing list I don't really care whether it was the regular or the +1 channel the show was recorded from. Of course once the +1 logo's come along I'll grab 'em but that trick works in the interim. I thought about making a +1 logo for more4 but then thought better of it


----------



## aerialplug

b166er said:


> FYI, what I did for the missing +1 logos is just duplicate the logo for the none+1 channel and rename it to the P1 name and upload it. When it comes to looking at my Now Playing list I don't really care whether it was the regular or the +1 channel the show was recorded from. Of course once the +1 logo's come along I'll grab 'em but that trick works in the interim. I thought about making a +1 logo for more4 but then thought better of it


That's what I've done, but there seems to be quite an interest for More4+1 as there was for E4+1.


----------



## aerialplug

Okie dokie. Version 8.2 is now available as a beta release here. I've released it as a beta this time as there have been quite a few tweaks and although I've tested quite a few of these, I'm sure something will slip through.

Can people please feed back any problems or requests in the next day or so so that I can make 8.2 official.

Also, if you've got a networked TiVo and haven't tried putting custom logos on your TiVo, now may be a good chance to try. This distribution is the most comprehensive yet and it also contains logos that haven't even officially launched yet, including the forthcoming ITV re-brand! I've also added some simple instructions on how to use Stuart's scripts to automatically load and associate logos onto the TiVo.


----------



## dogsbody

As I'm on Cable so do I want the Freeview distribution or Sky Distribution!?

Could there perhaps be a distribution with ALL the logo's in please?


----------



## b166er

I've posted a complimentary tivoweb module here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281908

It makes (more) use of the logos. If you copy them also to the /var/hack/images folder and put this module into /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules then when you run userinterface->now showing you'll get a channel logo column there too (just like on tivo now playing screen).


----------



## ericd121

aerialplug said:


> Can people please feed back any problems or requests in the next day or so so that I can make 8.2 official.


*ITV4-s2-p2.png * has a *magenta* background.

I'm getting "*Invalid file format*" when importing *MORE4P1-s1-p1.png* and *MORE4P1-s2-p2.png* individually in TivoWeb's Logos module.

FYi The method I used was to drag files from WinZip to a Windows folder, and then use the *Import Logo* link.


----------



## dogsbody

Well I have just imported everything I could find 

I am seeing the same two issues with ITV4-s2-p2.png, MORE4P1-s1-p1.png and MORE4P1-s2-p2.png as Eric everything else was OK.

Any chance you could remove the pink from "mbriodys_logos"?? or just add them to your collection (the ones that you haven't already got that is).

And if your interested  here are the channels that currently have no logos for me...
633	IBUY2	iBuy TV2
661	YESUK	YES
872	PRIMET	Prime Time
874	ARROW	Arrow Rock
875	UCB	UCB Europe Radio
879	CORE	Core
881	STORM	The Storm
882	THEMIX	The Mix
883	HEART	Heart FM
885	CENTURY	Century
887	GALRAD	Galaxy Radio
888	CAPRAD	Capital FM
890	CAPGOLD	Capital Gold
891	XFM	XFM
892	VIRGIN	Virgin Radio
905	DATING	Dating Channel
906	ALPHPUN	Alpha Etc Punjabi
907	THANE	Thane Direct
921	CFMTV	Classic FM TV
923	STPSHP	Thane Direct: Stop and Shop
924	SPDAU	Speed Auction TV

I also have four BBC channels with the default BBC logo...
870	BBCRWL	BBC Radio Wales	
871	BBCRUL	BBC Radio Ulster
897	BBCYMRU	BBC Radio Cymru	
898	BBCRNG	BBC RADIO NAN GAIDHEAL

Just thought I would post this as you were asking for feedback. I LOVE your logo's! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## aerialplug

Problems with More4+1 and ITV4 noted.

Dogbody: Freeview is pretty much a subset of the Sky set and the call signs are almost all the same for cable as they are for Sky. I don't have cable myself but know a lot of people who use the Sky set for cable.

National BBC radio stations I can see a case for (which includes Wales, Scotland and Ireland) as many of these are very much schedule driven, but the majority of the stations listed in the list above don't have any schedules within TiVo. I may do them for completeness, one day, but priority is getting the wrinkles out of 8.2 beta set.


----------



## dogsbody

No worries, thank you very much.


----------



## aerialplug

I just switched over to More4 just now and saw that they now have another new onscreen logo. "More4 New(ish)".


What's "new(ish)"???!
Oh please.
Sorry, but that's now taking the piss.

The official logos are one thing but the rubbish they put onscreen during the programme wer're watching is something else these days.


----------



## aerialplug

I've just tried uploading the More4+1 logos to test them again - they worked for me... ?!


----------



## ericd121

aerialplug said:


> the More4+1 logos...worked for me... ?!


In my copy of the archive, *MORE4P1-s1-p1.png* and *MORE4P1-s2-p2.png* are 595 bytes and 486 bytes respectively; i.e. about a third of the size of many other logos...


----------



## RichardJH

I have exactly the same problem as Eric Tivoweb will not import the More4P1 logos saying invalid file format


----------



## aerialplug

I see the issue with more4+1 - I fixed the problem after uploading to the zip file but forgot to address the problem before publishing.

The version that I now have works - it was a pallette problem I think.


----------



## ericd121

aerialplug said:


> I see the issue with more4+1 - I fixed the problem after uploading to the zip file but forgot to address the problem before publishing.
> 
> The version that I now have works...


Any chance of releasing the working versions to your small, but devoted, fanbase?


----------



## b166er

Doesn't anyone want their logos on TiVoWeb Now Showing screen ?

Thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281908


----------



## aerialplug

ericd121 said:


> Any chance of releasing the working versions to your small, but devoted, fanbase?


Will do, sometime later today. I'm just testing a few extra ones I've added before publishing.


----------



## aerialplug

Ok, version 8.2 is now online here, just in time for the new look ITV (well, ok a day and a bit late, but you did get them early in the beta...)

As well as (hopefully correcting the errors in 8.2beta, I've also included a couple of new logos, mostly some more obscure TV channels and radio channels before I realised that the radio channels will probably become obsolete (for Sky viewers anyway) when Sky start using the new radio channel numbering scheme starting with 0s.

I'm sure some errors may have slipped through - they're fiddly things to deal with! If you spot anything, I'll get it corrected ASAP as a point release.


----------



## aerialplug

Oops - 8.2 contains a bad pallete for ITV4-s2-p2.png

I'll correct it on the web site asap but in the mean time the corrected version is attached.

In the mean time, the look of the logos on the ITV channels is slightly different to the "online" and printed versions - they have transparent backs around the number and the number is white instead of black.

I've knocked up a set that look like this on TiVo. I'd be interested in anyone's opinion if you've got a minute or two to load them up to see what you think. They're also in the attached zip file. They're a bit rough and ready but if enough like them, I may replace the current ones with these.


----------



## dogsbody

Wonderful work! 

I'm not sure about the second lot of ITV logo's, I'd stick with the originals but just my £0.02.

Oh and BBCRNG-tw-s1-p1.png has a pink backround but thank you so much for doing these extra ones, my screen looks totally full


----------



## ericd121

Thanks for the updated More4+1 logos. :up:

I agree with dogsbody; there's something not quite right about the alternative ITV logos: 
they look like they belong in the same Universe as the *Evil Kirk* ...


----------



## aerialplug

ericd121 said:


> they look like they belong in the same Universe as the *Evil Kirk* ...


Well having made the effort of putting them online available...

I totally agree - but I wanted to see what others thought first!


----------



## aerialplug

Minor fixes have been made (ITV4 & RNG pallete fixes) and are in version 8.2.1 on thewebsite .

As a matter of interest, does anyone know the status of Grampian, Scottish & Ulster? Looking at their web sites, they haven't changed their branding there so I guess they're continuing to refuse to use the unified ITV look & feel.

Also, it goes to show how unobservant I've been - while watching the news last night I thought "holy smokes - there must be a new ITV News channel logo too!". On checking I find the channel doesn't exist any more either of Freeview (where it's had a tenuous existance for a long time) or on Sky. I found out that it was unceremoniously closed down a few weeks ago as it was losing money.

As to the alternative ITV logos - as I've already mentioned as have others, while they looks really good when it's large on the screen when the channel display them, the transparent background around the number just doesn't look right so I won't be using them in future versions.


----------



## aerialplug

I missed one - Channel ITV. Nobody's requested it though. Anyone from the Channel Islands want an ITV logo for Channel ITV (if it, like Grampian, Scottish and Ulster are sticking to their own logos?

If there's no rush, it may make its way into a future distribtion.


----------



## smatson

Yes please i live in ci


this was my old one 

not very good


----------



## hornist

Not sure if anyone's interested, but here are logos I made for the French channel TV5 (TV5EU). Well I watch it sometime anyway!
It's been working fine on my TiVO for a while, so I hope it's OK.

Paul


----------



## aerialplug

smatson said:


> Yes please i live in ci
> 
> 
> this was my old one
> 
> not very good


The old type 1 logo looked quite good actually. The colour palette needed a bit of tweaking to make sure it was using only tivo legal colours but other than that it was fine.

I've used the one you provided with the colours corrected allong with one I've created for the type 2 logo.


----------



## smatson

Thanks


----------



## PhilG

Is there a way of running the loadlogos script from the "shell command" interface of HackMan?

Or a way to do a "loadlogos" from somewhere else in TivoWeb??

Thanks


----------



## sanderton

I don't use Hackman, but if it lets you execure shell commands you can run loadlogos from there. Can't for the life of me think why you would do that rather then just run it over telnet though.


----------



## PhilG

How about "I am not at home and I cannot Telnet remotel into my Tivo through my home firewall"?

What command would I type (I am a Linux nobody)

Thanks

Phil G


----------



## sanderton

Why on earth would you want to update the logos remotely? It's hardly an urgent task!

Anyway, you'd use the command outline din the laodlogos instructions. I can give you the exact command as it dpeneds where you FTP'd your logos to.


----------



## aerialplug

There's a step by step guide to getting the logos installed using a telnet/bash prompt and Stuart's loadlogos here.


----------



## PhilG

I just downloaded the latest zip file of logos. I ftp'd them all to my Tivo

When I run the loadlogos script, Tivoweb says that "More4" has no logo - but I can see the More4.png file with all the other logos.

Something is obviously wrong, but what?

I imagine I am also missing other logos....

Suggestions anyone??


----------



## PhilG

PS

Is there a way to "pipe" the output from the loadlogos script to a file so that I can browse it and see what IT said about More4??

Thanks


----------



## aerialplug

I don't have direct access to the logos at the moment - I'll have a look at this tonight to see if there's a palette problem or maybe it's call sign is wrong/changed. 

I was experiencing major palette problems with Paintshop around the time I rendered those - this has since been fixed.

I think you can redirect the output of the script by adding "> filename" at the end (though I haven't tried this - it seems logical that all the script output go to the unix standard output rathat than standard error (which would still go straight to the screen and not be caught by the redirect).


----------



## aerialplug

oops - I think I spot another potential problem now that I've reread your first email. If you're seeing More4.png then the filename is wrong. You need to have MORE4-s1-p1.png and MORE4-s2-p2.png for the appropriate logos otherwise the script won't pick them up.


----------



## PhilG

Apologies - the filenames ARE as you say. I just used shorthand instead of saying "the More4 .png files (4 of them) are where they should be"

I'll try the ">" and see what I get back


----------



## PhilG

Hmm

The output from loadlogos says:

Processing /var/hack/logos/MORE4P1-s1-p1.png
Detected Type 1 Palette/Size Format fro more4p1-s1-p1.png
Overwriting Existing Image for more4p1-s1-p1.png
Successfully Imported Image more4p1-s1-p1.png
more4p1-s1-p1.png Already Associated as Logo,
Processing /var/hack/logos/MORE4P1-s2-p2.png
Detected Type 2 Palette/Size Format fro more4p1-s2-p2.png
Overwriting Existing Image for more4p1-s2-p2.png
Successfully Imported Image more4p1-s2-p2.png
more4p1-s2-p2.png Already Associated as Logo,
Processing /var/hack/logos/MORE4-s1-p1.png
Detected Type 1 Palette/Size Format fro more4-s1-p1.png
Overwriting Existing Image for more4-s1-p1.png
Successfully Imported Image more4-s1-p1.png
more4-s1-p1.png Already Associated as Logo,
Processing /var/hack/logos/MORE4-s2-p2.png
Detected Type 2 Palette/Size Format fro more4-s2-p2.png
Overwriting Existing Image for more4-s2-p2.png
Successfully Imported Image more4-s2-p2.png
more4-s2-p2.png Already Associated as Logo,

So perhaps this is a Tivoweb problem after all.....????

Phil G


----------



## johala_reewi

Hi. Have installed the latest ITV logos (freeview_8.2.1) and the itv1 and itv2 logos are a bit bright on my tivo. The yellow and green backgrounds are very light and so in now playing, it is hard to read the ITV in white. The itv3 logo is fine because the red is quite dark and itv4 is OK. I prefer the previous itv4 logo (with the black number 4) instead of the new white number version.


----------



## dogsbody

If memory serves well then the old logos are also included in the zip file from aerialplug.


----------



## johala_reewi

aerialplug: I am trying to darken the ITV2 (S2) logo a bit (so the green isn't so bright). I have studied your howto webpage but am using GIMP2 (not paintshop pro). I open your logo and check the colour palette and sure enough, it is (or seems to be) the Tivo original palette. I pick a slightly darker green from the palette (one that also shows in your S2 mask) and flood fill. So far so good. I save the PNG and load into Tivo. The import goes OK but when the logo is displayed in now showing, the colours are rubbish. There is also a slight difference when I view your logo and my logo in IrfanView. Your logo shows with a magenta background, mine shows with a transparent backgound. However, both show with a transparent background in GIMP2. Have you any ideas where I am slipping up?


----------



## aerialplug

johala_reewi said:


> aerialplug: I am trying to darken the ITV2 (S2) logo a bit (so the green isn't so bright). I have studied your howto webpage but am using GIMP2 (not paintshop pro). I open your logo and check the colour palette and sure enough, it is (or seems to be) the Tivo original palette. I pick a slightly darker green from the palette (one that also shows in your S2 mask) and flood fill. So far so good. I save the PNG and load into Tivo. The import goes OK but when the logo is displayed in now showing, the colours are rubbish. There is also a slight difference when I view your logo and my logo in IrfanView. Your logo shows with a magenta background, mine shows with a transparent backgound. However, both show with a transparent background in GIMP2. Have you any ideas where I am slipping up?


Could the palette be screwing up when you save? I had this problem where by default paintshop pro was optimising the palette on the save making the logos look fine online but as TiVo has a pre-built palette, the colours don't match.

Also, are you using the "mask" palletes? About 30-40% of the colours in the TiVo palette are semi transparent when displayed on TiVo to allow cool antialiasing around the text, but these colours map to rubbish on the full TiVo palette as loaded from TiVo using TivoWeb. Try modifying the logo using the mask palette.

I'm unfamiliar with Gimp so I don't know what its defaults are.


----------



## aerialplug

johala_reewi said:


> Hi. Have installed the latest ITV logos (freeview_8.2.1) and the itv1 and itv2 logos are a bit bright on my tivo. The yellow and green backgrounds are very light and so in now playing, it is hard to read the ITV in white. The itv3 logo is fine because the red is quite dark and itv4 is OK. I prefer the previous itv4 logo (with the black number 4) instead of the new white number version.


Previous versions of the zip file are still online - it's just that I don't link to them any more.

Also, I'm pretty sure I put the old ITV4 logo in the deprecated folder on the latest zip file.

Bare in mind that some colours are quite difficult to achieve using the available pallette - the step between brightnesses can be vast and a couple of colours are not available at all (e.g. purple). You may wish to try dithering - I personally don't like dither as it gives the logos a gravelly look.


----------



## johala_reewi

aerialplug said:


> Could the palette be screwing up when you save? I had this problem where by default paintshop pro was optimising the palette on the save making the logos look fine online but as TiVo has a pre-built palette, the colours don't match.
> 
> Also, are you using the "mask" palletes? About 30-40% of the colours in the TiVo palette are semi transparent when displayed on TiVo to allow cool antialiasing around the text, but these colours map to rubbish on the full TiVo palette as loaded from TiVo using TivoWeb. Try modifying the logo using the mask palette.
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with Gimp so I don't know what its defaults are.


The answer is yes, something is screwing up when it saves because if I just open one of your logos and save it with no mods, the colours change when it is displayed by Tivo. So it has to be a palette problem somewhere.

By default, GIMP uses the palette it found in the PNG which appears to be the Tivo original palette (not one of your mask palettes). Unfortunately, GIMP doesn't use PAL files, it uses GPL files for palettes. So I can't just plug in your mask palette. Good news is I have found a PAL to GPL conversion tool (Kolorgenerator). Bad news is, it can't import your PAL files to due an error (unkown data format). I will have a go at creating a GPL version of your mask palette by hand.


----------



## johala_reewi

aerialplug said:


> Previous versions of the zip file are still online - it's just that I don't link to them any more.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure I put the old ITV4 logo in the deprecated folder on the latest zip file.


Many thanks. Have now got a full set of new style ITV logos in both original (black number) and alternative (white number) versions.


----------



## johala_reewi

Have also found little buggette on your website. The S2 masks link to the S1 PAL files when you save them. The Tivo S2 original PAL is OK.



[/TD]
[TD]


[/TD]
[TD]


----------



## johala_reewi

Cracked it!! The palette being picked up by GIMP was missing the magenta colour (the very first one) so all the colour indexes were one out when the image was saved. You need to use the full Tivo palette (with the magenta) to fix things. Attached are the GPL (Gimp palette) files to use with GIMP (based on aerialplug's PAL files).


----------



## GarySargent

Heads up: Sounds like TiVo might be pushing out some new logos in the next 24 hours so this may zap any hacked ones (which you would need to upload again).

I have no further details.


----------



## OzSat

The logo changes are just fixes for some name changes and recent additions - like the old logo being removed from Sky Two, and a BBC service without its logo.


----------



## aerialplug

I wonder if we'll see any official new logos any time soon from TiVo? Sky One has changed to Sky Onc since the last update and Channel 4 has turned into the 3D profile (which is really hard to draw when it's 33 pixels tall!)

This update may well zap the custom logos - remember, the logos get zapped for no adequate reason every now and again so if we know they're doing something to the logo set...

With disruption a possibility, I've added a few channels to the distribution including a palce holder for the new Children's ITV channel, though this'll probably change when I find out what the logo really looks like. The new logos along with the old ones can be downloaded here.

Most of the channels aren't likely to see the light of day on most TiVos but there's always someone with a special interest. Some of these channels actually have some supporting metadata for the programmes that are on! The channels are: Bright Entertainment Network TV, CCTV9, Friendly TV, Hollywood TV, London, Majestic TV, NDTV 24x7, Open Access 1 & 2, Propeller, Quiz Call, Quiz TV, Raj TV, Real Estate TV, South Asia TV, True Movies.

Bright Entertainment Network is worth a look if you've never seen it. Let's just say the production values aren't quite as high as most channels... It's got a bitrate that makes TiVo in basic quality look stunning in comparison, I've seen programmes on it where the video compression was leaving bits of previous scenes hanging around on the screen for several seconds after shock changes. Sometimes the audio can be as much as 10 frames out of synch and often programmes coming from tapes with a lot of glitches - both analogue and digital tape glitches on the same programe! Many programmes and adverts go out field reversed causing any lateral motion to be very jerkey. I could go on


----------



## hornist

aerialplug said:


> I've added a few channels to the distribution


I posted logos for the French channel TV5 further up this thread. It's part of the Telewest Supreme package. You're welcome to include them in the distribution if you like.

Paul


----------



## aerialplug

Not as bad as it could have been, but the Sky2 logo has been wiped in today's download as predicted.


----------



## big_dirk

hope someone can help please, I have TiVoweb v1.9.4 and i want to add the channel logos i've dl, where do I put them please? I honestly have searched but I can't actually find the answer!

thanks.


----------



## aerialplug

big_dirk said:


> hope someone can help please, I have TiVoweb v1.9.4 and i want to add the channel logos i've dl, where do I put them please? I honestly have searched but I can't actually find the answer!


I've tried to make it as clear as possible in my instructions here . TivoWeb has a module called Logos which allows you to upload logos. Simply use the Import Logo section to upload the logos from your PC to TiVo's internal database. Once there, use the channel listing in the Logos module to associate the logos to the various channels.

If you've got a lot of logos, I'd recommend using Stuart's script which'll automatically associate all logos to their associated channels (providing the filename matches the channel's call sign as mine do). Detailed instructions on how to use that are on my web site (the one linked to above and in my .sig).

You'll need to reboot TiVo to see them which ever method you use.


----------



## big_dirk

thanks very much.


----------



## aerialplug

Fed up of the same old logos appearing on your Now Showing screen? Want a trip down memory lane? Read on.

Attached to this file is a set of channel idents based on what TiVo may have presented on these channels years ago had the technology been available then. They're all TiVo compatible so you can try them yourself if you've all kitted up for logos, be it TivoWeb or stuart's scripts!

There's no fixed time period, just old logos and idents that I can remember mostly from the early eighties to the early nineties. Here's what the icons look like on the PC:










Have fun! I may or may not add to these in due coruse - I think the Central sphere used in the late '80s to early '90s is essential to this set!

I've got another release of the "proper" logos about to be made available too - lots more minority channels added as well as some of the gaming channels.


----------



## kitschcamp

You mean








and









I've had those for a long while


----------



## mrtickle

^^ I remember creating that one 

I love the nostalgic BBC2. And it doesn't need purple, so it'll look right!


----------



## terryeden

Perhaps it's time to create a Thames logo a la Kenny Everett?


----------



## aerialplug

If you're wondering what the yellow blob on the UK Gold logo is, they had a golden dog as part of their ident at the very beginning and that's what it looks like at about 40 pixels in height with a reduced colour palette!


----------



## aerialplug

On a more practical note, I live in an area where I can recieve two ITV regions. In fact, anyone with Sky can recieve 2 regions if you're outside the London region as audio description is only provided on the London ITV.

Up until now I've used the same ITV logo for both regions (I hardly ever record from the more distant region unless there's an interesting regional programme). I decided however to identify the separate regions using the official ITV regional idents.

In fact, this is how ITV1 brands itself online - you'll now only see the ITV1 logo (in the same style as ITV2,3 and 4) on screen it seems.

So, attached are the regional idents. I'm going to carry on using the yellow ITV1 logo for my main region but I'll use the regional ident to differentiate the more distant station.

This will be included in the next distribution on the web site.

Does anyone else foresee using these idents? Would anyone use these to identify their main ITV station instead of the yellow ITV1? Just interested to know, that's all.


----------



## aerialplug

There have been a few changes and additions posted here over the last couple of weeks - it's time to consolidate all of these into a new build on the web site.

On the web site you'll find the lastest logo files for Sky and Freeview. Main changes are: some rebrands, a new regional ITV set of logos, loads of new minority channels (mostly gaming), and the 2 new ITV logos - CITV and ITV Play (coming next month) - see attached for the final two if you just want those. Call sign of ITV Play to be confirmed. its logo was found on page 39 of a rather long power point presentation from ITV.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Thanks as usual for your sterling efforts, aerialplug!

Have now updated to the latest 8.4.0 package and my Now Playing is looking a lot more colourful...


----------



## aerialplug

I was around a friend's house the other day who has an un-modded TiVo. Now Playing looked decidedly naked without the logos


----------



## ...coolstream

aerialplug said:


> I was around a friend's house the other day who has an un-modded TiVo. Now Playing looked decidedly naked without the logos


Not only colouful, but the logos also make individual programs stand out more in what has become a large list of archived material.

Thanks also for the headsup about BBCLON etc. It's always good to have an extra channel and now that Telewest has added these channels to their list, I now have three extra channels! 

I say three and nor five because Ch4 and Ch5 are no different in their regional forms and furthermore, adding them to my favorite list as a test caused them to disappear from view altogether when using PJs Grid module.

I now have them in 'Channels I receive' but not in 'Favorites' and now they appear in the Grid module again.


----------



## thechachman

a slight glitch with FILM4W on the filenaming ...

BTW ap - looks like youve stopped linking to the space I'd set aside for this, all done using it?


----------



## aerialplug

thechachman said:


> a slight glitch with FILM4W on the filenaming ...
> 
> BTW ap - looks like youve stopped linking to the space I'd set aside for this, all done using it?


Yes, I spotted that - I think they changed the callsign at some point. I'll look into it tonight. Ethernet port on my home PC to TiVo is currently bust so I can't log in to find out what it should be.

Thanks for helping me with the hosting - yes, I now have my own hosting with enough bandwidth to cope with Underground History (about 30-35 GIG a MONTH!) so I've moved everything over there. I did the main move some time ago but then this morning I noticed the links to the individual logos were still going over there.

Once again, thanks for hosting them for me when I didn't have enough space on my own site.


----------



## thechachman

the glitch is yours not theirs ...

archive contents:

FILM4W-s21p1.png <- 
FILM4W-s2-p2.png

instead of

FILM4W-s1-p1.png 
FILM4W-s2-p2.png

No worries on the space/bandwidth 'lend' ... glad to be of help/support

BTW - when did they bork up the Sky BoxOffice to be SBO1-36 and SKBO37-> ?


----------



## aerialplug

I've spotted 2 other glitches - one pair is missing an s1-p1 logo (MTV Base) and another pair is missing the s2-p2 (Reality TV Extra). I'll sort these out and update the web site with a point update.


----------



## thechachman

hadnt spotted that but good catch


----------



## EpcotEric

I cannot seem to get the "import" function to work in the Logos module for TWP. I can pick a png file, but the moment I click IMPORT, I get the "page cannot be displayed" response. I have a DSR708 zippered TiVo.

I have tried a different PC on the same network, and I have tried a different browser (Firefox). I have re-run rbauch script. Everything else seems to work fine except Import Logo. I have tried importing to both Tivo and DirecTV space with no luck.

I have seen a few people mention this problem before with no responses.

Any ideas?


----------



## ericd121

Putting back the channels logos once again... 

Could someone tell me:-
Where the generic BBC logo lives?
Where do imported logos go (the same place)?

I ask because the imported More4+1 logos, *more4p1-tw-s1-p1.png* and *more4p1-tw-s2-p2.png* according to TivoWeb, don't show up in */var/hack/logos* using *ls* in a telnet window, or in an FTP listing.

I'm trying to rename some logo files so that, when I next use loadlogos.tcl, I get the logos I want first time.


----------



## aerialplug

ericd121 said:


> Putting back the channels logos once again...
> 
> Could someone tell me:-
> Where the generic BBC logo lives?
> Where do imported logos go (the same place)?
> 
> I ask because the imported More4+1 logos, *more4p1-tw-s1-p1.png* and *more4p1-tw-s2-p2.png* according to TivoWeb, don't show up in */var/hack/logos* using *ls* in a telnet window, or in an FTP listing.
> 
> I'm trying to rename some logo files so that, when I next use loadlogos.tcl, I get the logos I want first time.


I think the more4 problem is my fault. Stuart's script needs the filename to match the channel callsign to make the association and I think someone has already pointed out that the more4+1 call sign I use is wrong.

As in where the logos all go, where you put them when you FTP them is up to you. That's because in the end they all need to be copied over to the MFS file space where TiVo gets them from - that's what Stuart's script or TiVo Web places them.

the connection to my home PC is down at the moment so I can't use TivoWeb to let you know exactly where the graphics are stored, but all of TiVo's graphics are stored in a single MFS directory, including some intreaguing ones used only on US TiVos, including satellite setup graphics and a few DirectTV related graphics.

The generic BBC logo (and all of the original logos) are still in this directory. An assumption is made by tivoweb and stuarts scripts that all new logos added by us are asigned an index above a certain number. That way block deletion is easy and won't delete any of TiVo's internal graphics.


----------



## aerialplug

ericd121 said:


> Putting back the channels logos once again...


Ah - I see what you mean. They've all gone native on my TiVo


----------



## aerialplug

Oops - nearly forgot. For anyone wanting to see the TiVo's graphics, be they the logos you've uploaded, TiVo's native logos or all the other onscreen graphics, use TiVoWeb and go here: http://tivo/mfs/Resource/Image (replacing tivo with whatever yours is called).

There's some intreaguing ones in there amongst the incredibly tedious "furnature" graphics!


----------



## mbriody

I recently had to do a reload of the logos and this was the first time since I reran guided setup to cope with the changes to the radio channels.

Anyway I have a number of logos missing even after rerunning loadlogos and rebooting several times.

For example I've lost FIVE, my regional ITV1ANG, BBC2 and BBC4 and can't seem to get them back no matter what I try.

FIVE and ITV1ANG are blank, BBC2 and BBC4 are the default 'BBC' logo.

I definitely have logos for these 4 channels in my /var/hack/logos directory:


bash-2.02# ls ITV1ANG*
ITV1ANG-s1-p1.png ITV1ANG-s2-p2.png
bash-2.02# ls FIVE*
FIVE-s1-p1.png FIVE-s2-p2.png
bash-2.02# ls BBC2-*
BBC2-s1-p1.png BBC2-s2-p2.png

The other thing is that I can't view or change any of the TV channel logos in TiVoWeb for channels 101-190 because only the Radio channel logos are displayed.

Any ideas?


----------



## 10203

No idea about the missing logos, but I've modded a version of index.itcl that renumbers the radio channels within TW (by adding 1000) as it wasn't designed for two channels on the same number. Code is here.


----------



## mbriody

Thanks LJ. That's allowed me to see and manually modify the current logos.

Boy there are a lot of wrong assignments. I'm going to try deletelogos and start again.


----------



## aerialplug

How does TivoWeb cope when you have a Freeview/Sky 2 tuner setup? I seem to recall channels that had the same number being handled by TivoWeb in this case so how is the Sky Radio/Sky TV scenario different?

I too can't see the TV stations for the radio but it's no big deal for me as I only have 2 radio stations activated - radio 4 and BBC7. Channel 4 has its doppleganger on 994 and I can't say I've noticed the channel replaced by BBC7 being missing. I will modify the code to reflect the change.


----------



## 10203

Does TW cope with a dual setup with duplicate numbers? The problem line in index.itcl is:

set channeltablenum($num) $stationfsid

where $num is dbobj $channelobj get Number - so the second channel with an already used number overwrites the first's data. No problem when one channel number is used for regional variations because you'd only have one active.


----------



## aerialplug

Well, I can understand why I never saw it as a problem as when I was actively using my dual setup, the majority of channel numbers for freeview were double figures (<100) and all the Sky ones were >100. I must admit that I thought it did cope with 700-702 (the old interactive channels) bit equally, I probably had Sky Box office turned off.

I'll update to your code when I get a chance - having to look way down the EPG for Channel 4 is getting on my nerves a bit now...


----------



## bigrig

Could someone help me making a couple channel logos?

I tried doing it with photo-editing softwares and didn't have any luck - my research eventually led me to this thread and your website, aerialplug.

I'm trying to make logos for TNT-HD and ESPN2-HD.

I've attached what I was trying to go for.

Thanks, 

Matt

Edit - Oh ya, this is for a Series 2 DirecTivo - HR10-250.


----------



## aerialplug

Since UK TiVos have recently just started showing the HD channels in the Sky lineup, my initial question was "why?" since no UK TiVo stands a hope of recording HD - but then I see where you're living and what hardware you're using...

Okey having tried to load your logo, my first question is - did you use the correct S2 pallette that I provide on my page? Try as I might - the logo you have added as an attachment doesn't download here as a 256 colour palette - but this may not answer the problem as I've had problems like this getting graphic attachments out of Firefox before now.

Try reading through this and do a step-by-step logo creation. If you're still having problems, attach your logo in a zip file and post it here (or PM me) - that way I can be sure I'm getting the correct version from you.

There is of course the possibility that the series 2 DirecTivo has a different graphical specification to the UK series 1 TiVo (the only device I've had graphics experience with). If that's the case, you're in a different ball park I'm afraid and you'll have to sort it out yourself (though I havne't heard that scenario before either).


----------



## bigrig

aerialplug - I don't have paintshop - I'm sure the pallette stuff is my problem. Tivowebplus tells me "Invalid format" when I try to upload. If you could take the .png I posted and try to change it to the correct pallette, that would be great. Don't worry about the ESPN2-HD logo if you want...I've never recorded anything on that channel anyways.

Thanks UK bro! 

Matt


----------



## aerialplug

This should work.


----------



## bigrig

Hmm, nope...tells me invalid file format.

I'm attaching the zip file that contains logos for the other HD stations. The Tivo didn't have any problems with these.

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## aerialplug

My apologies - I edited the colour palette on a different installation of paintshop pro that I usually use - I'd fotgotten that "optimise the palette" is on by default and needs to be off otherwise the colour palette is rearranged and is completely different to the one that TiVo's expecting. 

The one attached should now work.


----------



## bigrig

Hah! Success!!  

Thanks so much, aerialplug! :up: 

Matt


----------



## big_dirk

Hi all,

I wonder if I could possibly have some help please?

I'm trying to run the "loadlogos" script, and have sucessfully completed stages 1, 2 and 3 from Arielplug's guide, although when I try to do stage 4, I get the following error at the bash prompt, can someone please advise?

bash-2.02# ./loadlogos.tcl ./logos
bash: ./loadlogos.tcl: No such file or directory

many thanks.


----------



## Mike B

Did you transfer the files in binary mode?
Have you used chmod to make the tcl script executable?


----------



## big_dirk

Mike B said:


> Did you transfer the files in binary mode?
> Have you used chmod to make the tcl script executable?


binary passive yes, chmod i did this:

bash-2.02# chmod +x loadlogos.tcl deletelogos.tcl

and it didnt return anything to the console so I assume it worked.

I am accessing the bash prompt via telnet btw.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle

Try using the full paths rather than ./ . In my case I use /var/hack/logos/loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos iirc the ./ only works with directories that are specified somewhere (can't remember where).


----------



## big_dirk

Prof. Yaffle said:


> Try using the full paths rather than ./ . In my case I use /var/hack/logos/loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos iirc the ./ only works with directories that are specified somewhere (can't remember where).


bash-2.02# /var/hack/logos/loadlogos.tcl
bash: /var/hack/logos/loadlogos.tcl: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# /var/hack/loadlogos.tcl
bash: /var/hack/loadlogos.tcl: No such file or directory

I tried two things, /var/hack/logos/loadlogos.tcl and /var/hack/loadlogos.tcl as the script is outside of the logos directory.

Still the same, I don't know which directory it's on about.


----------



## ...coolstream

aerialplug et al, 

STV the local version of ITV1 has changed its logo to something that reminds me of the old British Steel logo. It still appears as ITVSCO in the guides, so anyone wanting to stay current would just need to change logos.

Personally, I'll be sticking to the logo I have, but I thought I should make you aware of the change so you can create a new one if you want.

I've attached the new logo.


----------



## aerialplug

Try this.

Edit: Images with incorrect palettes removed.


----------



## ...coolstream

aerialplug said:


> Try this.


That certainly is true to the new logo, but I still can't get over what an unispired logo it is.

Your work is appreciated nonetheless!

Edit==================

I just tried to import the p1 logo and get the message that it is an invalid file format


----------



## aerialplug

Argh - it's the curse of the default "optimised palette" again on a new install of Paintshop. These should now work!


----------



## ...coolstream

aerialplug said:


> Argh - it's the curse of the default "optimised palette" again on a new install of Paintshop. These should now work!


Thanks. That one does the trick!


----------



## madmox

sanderton said:


> Ok, here's something.
> 
> This script will load into the Tivo a set of logos from a directory on the TiVo - get them up there with FTP.
> 
> To use:
> 
> Unzip on your PC and FTP loadlogos.tcl to the TiVo. chmod 755 it
> 
> Run it with:
> 
> ./loadlogos.tcl [dirname]
> 
> eg,
> 
> ./loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos
> 
> It will load any compatible .png files it finds in the dir and will automatically associate them with the channels they represent if the files are named:
> 
> CALLSIGN-s2-p2.png
> CALLSIGN-s1-p1.png
> 
> eg, UKST1-s2-p2.png for UK Style + 1
> 
> Assuming it works OK, then its over to you guys to repost the various logos in this thread with the correct filenames, create duplicates of the logos with the various +1 and regional variation callsigns, and package them up into Sky sets, Freeview sets etc.
> 
> Ideally we'd want a zip with all the Sky logos, say, which you can copy to the TiVo, unzip, and run the script.
> 
> You'll need to do a Full Reload of TivoWeb to see the effect of this script in the Logos module.
> 
> No need to delete old ones first; if it finds a logo with the right callsign it will replace the existing one with it.
> 
> The script is 99% repurposed Tivoweb code, so kudos to Jake B. and lightn for the original.
> 
> (Also includes deletelogos.tcl which removes all user uploaded logos)
> 
> Updated to 1.1 which, er, works!


G'day mates
I'm having a koala of a time getting this here loadlogos.tcl to work.
I don't know if it mwtters but, I'm running my SA2 tcd204 down under using simplicity, I have loaded all channel logos into /var/hack/logos and run the loadlogos command and I get thi error message over and over, (even after multiple full reloads), 
ui
errDbNotFound can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db open /DataSet/GenreVersion"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set dataset [db $db open /DataSet/GenreVersion]
set genres [dbobj $dataset gettarget Data]
}"
(procedure "GetSAGenres" line 5)
invoked from within
"GetSAGenres"
(procedure "init_db" line 71)
invoked from within
"init_db"
(file "/var/hack/tivowebplus/modules/ui.itcl" line 5097)
invoked from within
"source $module "

seems to be a problem loading UI.itcl but that runs fine in my twp v1.2.1
Other than that, everything else is tickateeboo.
Any help will earn the kind soul a humoungous shrimp on the barbie;-}
G'day


----------



## aerialplug

It looks like Film Four are changing their logo as part of the channel's re-launch into the non-subscription world. I attach my first stab at the revised logo. I may refine it when I see what they're using on screen - and there'll probably be a +1 logo too for Sky. In the next revision on the web site, it'll be included in the Freeview selection.

Film Four Weekly is going swimming with concrete boots so won't have a new logo.

I also include a logo I did for the BBC HD trial channel. I know this is pretty pointless as TiVo can't record off this - but I had a spare moment and I was wondering what it would look like on screen...

Whilst I'm at it and my logo drawing tools are sharpened, have any new logos appeared that I haven't spotted - either new channels requested or old channels that have rebranded?


----------



## Benedict

Now that it's appeared on FreeView can we have Virgin Radio please?


----------



## darrin2101

Is Release 8.4.0 still the latest?

Also, is there a logo for smileTV (not that I watch it, just for completeness really)


----------



## aerialplug

darrin2101 said:


> Is Release 8.4.0 still the latest?
> 
> Also, is there a logo for smileTV (not that I watch it, just for completeness really)


Yes and no!

Checking my memory stick (the master for all my web efforts) I see there's a version 8.4.1 there - probably a couple of minor fixes that I forgot to post to the web site.

I'm about to add the new Film4, Virgin Radio and Smile TV (whatever that is - I can't see it in my Sky lineup but I found a "coming soon" web site with a beautiful rendition of the logo).

8.4.2 will go online later on today with these minor changes. I'll have a quick butchers on TiVo's list to see if there are any other channels that have appeared recently that need to be added.

[Edit: 8.4.2 now online]


----------



## darrin2101

aerialplug said:


> Yes and no!
> 
> Checking my memory stick (the master for all my web efforts) I see there's a version 8.4.1 there - probably a couple of minor fixes that I forgot to post to the web site.
> 
> I'm about to add the new Film4, Virgin Radio and Smile TV (whatever that is - I can't see it in my Sky lineup but I found a "coming soon" web site with a beautiful rendition of the logo).
> 
> 8.4.2 will go online later on today with these minor changes. I'll have a quick butchers on TiVo's list to see if there are any other channels that have appeared recently that need to be added.
> 
> [Edit: 8.4.2 now online]


Cool, Thanks for that


----------



## smatson

record tv channel 810 sky tv if you can please


----------



## dlmcmurr

Hey aerialplug,

Have you ever made a logo for the u.s. channel "sleuth"? It's one of the channels I watch a lot and would look nice in my channel lineup. I've attached their official logo as a jpg to serve as a starting point if you need it.

Also, what about "i"? I can't seem to find one of those either, but would have expected one of those to already exist.

Edit out -- oops, I made a another comment meant for another thread....

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## SPR

Having fairly recently got around to upgrading, first stop was to find some logo's.
Fantastic work Aerialplug!
Never managed to get loadlogos.tcl to work, but TW import did!

ITV Region Meridian now appears to be ITV South though - no biggy as I just changed the file name prefix from ITV1MER to ITV1STH & it associated but you may want to add it to your definitive Sky Logos file set.

Don't think me lazy, but would it be possible to also get logos for
"Crime and Investigation" (http://www.crimeandinvestigation.co.uk - Sky 531 CRINVN) &
"Movies 24" (http://www.tvmovies24.com - Sky 329 HLMKMOV)?

I would be willing to attempt it myself, but unfortunately don't currently have a non-work machine to install the necessary editor software on & am not permitted to install any on my company laptop :-(


----------



## speedyrite

SPR said:


> Fantastic work Aerialplug!


Seconded!


----------



## aerialplug

SPR said:


> Having fairly recently got around to upgrading, first stop was to find some logo's.
> Fantastic work Aerialplug!
> Never managed to get loadlogos.tcl to work, but TW import did!
> 
> ITV Region Meridian now appears to be ITV South though - no biggy as I just changed the file name prefix from ITV1MER to ITV1STH & it associated but you may want to add it to your definitive Sky Logos file set.
> 
> Don't think me lazy, but would it be possible to also get logos for
> "Crime and Investigation" (http://www.crimeandinvestigation.co.uk - Sky 531 CRINVN) &
> "Movies 24" (http://www.tvmovies24.com - Sky 329 HLMKMOV)?
> 
> I would be willing to attempt it myself, but unfortunately don't currently have a non-work machine to install the necessary editor software on & am not permitted to install any on my company laptop :-(


Aaah - so that's why ITV no longer has a logo - I noticed yesterday that all ITV logos (all one of them in my Now Showing!) had disappeared and assumed that it was a normal logo disappearance - though the ITV1STH callsign did seem unusual.

The new logos look good for drawing - I'll have a bash at them later on this evening when I've cleaned the paint brushes and gotten paint out of my hair!

I currently don't have a work machine to draw them on as I finished working for my current employer last week. Currently between jobs and have little time to myself at the moment with a house move from Kent to South Wales pending in a couple of weeks.


----------



## aerialplug

Okey, here are the two requested logos.

They'll appear in the next distribution along with the renamed Meridian in a download soon to be available on a web browser near you...


----------



## SPR

Thank you very much!

Good luck with the move & hope you manage to get broadband relatively quickly when you get there. Took me about 4 months when I moved


----------



## aerialplug

Well, I know a few people who use my ISP (Demon) on the exchange I'll be (temporarily) relocating to and in theory it should take 10-12 days according to Demon. They've also already udated to the 8Mb speed with all the unwelcome "fair use" that comes with that too.


2 weeks.

Yeah...


----------



## dlmcmurr

dlmcmurr said:


> Hey aerialplug,
> 
> Have you ever made a logo for the u.s. channel "sleuth"? It's one of the channels I watch a lot and would look nice in my channel lineup. I've attached their official logo as a jpg to serve as a starting point if you need it.
> 
> Also, what about "i"? I can't seem to find one of those either, but would have expected one of those to already exist.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Hope the move goes well for you. If you get a chance after things settle down sometime down the road, maybe you could zap out one of these?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## rondun

And if you could add ESPN Classic (Sky 442 - ESPCLUK) to the list if you do manage to find some spare time I'd be most grateful. 
Might prevent me from repeating the mistake of deleting the current F1 grand prix instead of one from 1978!

Cheers,
Ron

(image attached)


----------



## aerialplug

For all logo fans - I'm just about settled in my new location/job - I'll get round to looking into the new requests in the next day or so.

In the mean time, here's a picture from my estate agent's entry for my old house:










Pray tell... what is that silver box 'neath the telly I wonder?

One thing's for sure - it's not there now - it's down here in Wales and there's a broken VCR there now along with a broken TV - people viewing the property are hardly going there to watch TV so it's just there for effect, like the plastic shells they have for TVs and computers in IKEA!

Also, anyone who knows me will vouch that this is BY FAR the cleanest and neatest the living room has EVER been in the 10 years I lived there! As one friend said agog when seeing the picture: "Where did all the STUFF go?".

(appologies for anyone viewing this in the archive - if the picture of the living room doesn't appear the house was sold and the image removed from the estate agen'ts web site)


----------



## dlmcmurr

Hey, take your time, at least on the one I asked fo. You've got more important things to worry about than doing free work for others. I moved over three years ago and still haven't unpacked some stuff  

Dave


----------



## kitschcamp

And he is moving country - I know how stressful that is!


----------



## aerialplug

kitschcamp said:


> And he is moving country - I know how stressful that is!


I'll be honest - it's a bit more of a culture shock than I expected since I grew up and went to uni in Wales. I've even got an O' Level in welsh!!

But I've since lived near London now for 13 years.

I now live near, and work in a town called Llanelli - where about 50% of the population speak Welsh. In fact, it's one of the few places in Wales where you can walk down the street and hear as much Welsh being spoken as English and are almost as likely to be greeted in shops as a stranger in Welsh as in English.

Further, the media company I've moved to work in as a Shockwave developer (something else I've not done before) is routed in a production company that made (and still does) Welsh TV programmes including a twice daily live chat show on S4C. In this company well over 50% speak Welsh (I'd estimate 75-80%) and is the language used for most conversations including many business conversations unless there's an English speaker in the group.

Don't get me wrong - I'm a welsh speaker and I love the Welsh language - but having spoken it very little apart from with family over the last 15 or so years, THAT is serious culture shock!

Sadly, I'm also discovering the myth of house prices being cheaper in Wales (especially around Swansea, Cardiff and Llanelli) being significantly less than the South East is also not quite true. 6 months ago maybe, but not today...

It could take a couple more weeks than I expected to acclimatise...

I must be getting there slowly though - I nearly bought a Welsh rugby shirt today, and I haven't participated in that peticular sport since I was 14 years old...

Also, for some reason, my employer won't allow me to draw logos on comany time - how unreasnable is that?


----------



## bobbymobile

Hi, Is it to early for Five Life/US logos yet?


----------



## aerialplug

ooh - new BBC ONE (or now should it be BBC one?) logo!!

I must get my skates on!

Apologies for those waiting for logos - they were most drawn just before my house move but were on a USB dongle that's been put into storage by mistake. I go to collect stuff on the 23rd but I'll try to get round to doing something before then.

In the mean time... does anyone know if there are any more changes on the cards both on the BBC and outside? Unfortunately I'm now out of the loop with regards to changes in the BBC (not that staff were told much in advance anyway!).


----------



## aerialplug

Okey, here it is - the new BBC One logo. I've tested it and I think it looks good. The first attempt had a bit of twitter in the BBC logo on the S2 logo but I've managed to antialias it a little better - this one's important to get right as it's going to be the most shown for many people.

This is the highest profile logo change to date since I've been maintaining this list and needs all the regionals to change in the full distribution too - which I'll release in a couple of days.

In the mean time, any new UK channel logos to add/modify to the Sky/Freeview distros?

I'll probably do a release on Thursday or Friday evening with this and any other UK changes in them.

Sorry to our transatlantic friends - I promise to get onto those logos in the very near future, now that I'm settling down here in Wales (though with my house in Kent's sale already agreed with a very near completion date in mind and offers already accepted on a house down here it's still relatively frantic, not to mention EXPENSIVE, though at the same time exciting at the moment!!).

When was this logo sneaked in? I imagine it was probably 6pm yesterday. The only recording I have on the disk from yesterday started after the idents.


----------



## dogsbody

aerialplug said:


> In the mean time, any new UK channel logos to add/modify to the Sky/Freeview distros?


Does that include cable!? 

Not that it really matters to me but for the sake of completeness this is what I am missing 

BLISS - Bliss
SPDAU - Speed Auction TV
THANE - Thane Direct
STPSHP - Thane Direct: Stop and Shop
ALPHPUN - Alpha Punjabi
ITV1STH - ITV1 (South)
HEART - Heart FM
GALRAD - Galaxy Radio
ARROW - Arrow Rock
CORE - Core
CHILL - The Storm
FUNRAD - FUN Radio
TLKSPRT - talkSPORT
CAPRAD - Capital FM
CAPGOLD - Capital Gold
CENTURY - Century
XFM - XFM

I did notice there was a TLKSPT in your pack, should this be TLKSPRT?
And I guess ITV1STH can just be another copy of any of the ITV1 logos?
Actually, it would be quite nice to have HEART, XFM, CAPRAD & CAPGOLD if you have a spare few moments 

Thanks again for a great service


----------



## aerialplug

I've concentrated on telly with an attempt to keep some of the more popular radio stations up to date so I'll look at the TV logos with due haste.

ITV1STH is already renamed in my provisional next release as that was my last [and as far as Sky are concerned current until I really move to my next owned property or I have to relinqush Royal Mail address forwarding] my "current" ITV region.

XFM - I've rendered this one at least twice, but for some reason I've also lost it twice before a release!

One other point - many of these channels don't have published schedules for TiVo - I don't really know why anyone would ever need a logo for these. But then, I never set time based recordings, nor seen the need to personally, which I guess is what you'd have to do for these channels.

Oh - and Sky=cable as far as the logo releases are concerned as they almost always have the same callsigns.


----------



## Benedict

Emap have new logos for....

Kiss

Magic

The Hits


----------



## aerialplug

Okey...

New logo set now on-line at http://hywel.org.uk/tivo/logos

Many additions and some changes as outlined on the web page.

I'm sorry about being a bit tardy in getting them published tonight - I got caught up watching several episodes of Veronica Mars on an imported DVD box set tonight (and if you don't know what I'm talking about, and you like a series like Lost with carefully plotted back plots with well written individual episodes... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0412253/ is the one for you!)

enjoy da logos - and please let me know the inevitable errors that have crept in!

'pluggy


----------



## dogsbody

Nice work!! Every channel I have now has a logo! 

A couple of typos in your file names though which means they didn't get picked up first time... 
*CENTURY-s2--p2.png
KISSFM-s2--p2.png
MAGIC-s2--p2.png
XFM-s2--p2.png*
...which have two dashes instead of one!

Thanks again


----------



## aerialplug

OK, I'll fix the filenames later on today. The '-' character is quite hard to read on my laptop screen.


----------



## rondun

Pretty please! 


rondun said:


> And if you could add ESPN Classic (Sky 442 - ESPCLUK) to the list if you do manage to find some spare time I'd be most grateful.
> Might prevent me from repeating the mistake of deleting the current F1 grand prix instead of one from 1978!
> 
> Cheers,
> Ron
> 
> (image attached)


(unless of course I have been a complete idiot and downloaded the old Sky logo set by mistake, and thus couldn't find it, in which case please accept my humble apologies and many thanks and please feel free to hurl abuse in my direction as long as it takes to make you feel better!)


----------



## The Obo

bobbymobile said:


> Hi, Is it to early for Five Life/US logos yet?


The stations are online now - any logos available?


----------



## AMc

Just a quick thanks - my logos disappeared a while back. I've only done them once before so I figured I'd look into it when I got some time. Well thanks to an unexpected redundancy I had time to apply the new logos this morning. Now Playing looks very colourful again.


----------



## aerialplug

The Obo said:


> The stations are online now - any logos available?


I'll add these two to the filename fixed version this evening.


----------



## aerialplug

Ok, the above requests and corrections have been made - the logos are inthe usual place.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> Ok, the above requests and corrections have been made - the logos are inthe usual place.


Many thanks for the logo additions (especially the alternatives for More4 which actually seem to be the mainstream ones as far as the Freeview EPG is concerned) including bizarrely I see Info Tv which I would not necessarily expect to find supported at all.

On Sky reasonably mainstream Freesat channels that are still missing are:-

165 Bonanza (all those 1950s to 70s classics)
322 Zone Thriller
325 Movies4Men

Also 321 Zone Horror now has an out of date non Zone logo.

However unfortunately at present Tribune are not providing EPG data for 165, 322 or 325 so I suppose you could argue that Logos for these are not especially essential or valuable. But that hasn't stopped you providing logos for Eat Cinema, Actionmax, Info Tv and various other non Tribune/Tivo EPG supported Sky channels.....

Something really needs to be done with Tribune/Tivo about Zone Thriller which is run by the same company as both Zone Horror and the three Zone Realities (all of which have Tivo EPG data) and which Tribine doesn't really have a leg to stand on over not supporting other than it clearly doesn't want to bother to support any more secondary Sky channels that it thinks get away with. I just don't believe that Zone will not supply the Thriller channel listings but will supply them for Horror and Reality. Me thinks they have never been asked to supply them by Tribine since the channel was launched a few months ago.


----------



## Pete77

To my surprise I find that Five US and Five Life have now appeared and are broadcasting on Sky on Channel Numbers 207 and 209 (suggesting there is a further new channel from Five still to come on 208) on a Free to View basis. That is they require a Freesat viewing card or an unsubscribed former Sky Digital viewing card as per C4 and Five but do not require a Sky subscription. 

This is hard to make much sense of when C4 agreed to let Sky make E4 and More4 subscription channels in the Sky basic Entertainment Mix and yet they are free on Freeview. Yet Film Four is being broadcast completely Free to View on Sky/Digital Satellite and does not even require a current viewing card (meaning those with non Sky sat boxes can also get it). Surely it has to be only a matter of time before E4 and More4 change to Free to View or Free to Air on Sky/Freesat?

Do Five perhaps recognise that the content of Five US and Five Life is currently so unappealing that only Sky Freesat viewers are likely to watch them.

Amazingly enough Tribune have come up with EPG data for these two channels so it seems a pity that it still seems beyond them for Zone Thriller, Eat Cinema, TrueMovies 1 & 2, Movies4Men, Bonanaza and various other recently added FTA Sky Freesat channels showing proper programs rather than shopping channels or quiz tv that nobody wants or needs EPG data for.


----------



## lcsneil

[Sorry slightly off topic but....]

I think you will find it is all to do with contractural relationships between ITV/C4 and Five with Sky over encryption provision.

Basically the contratcs to provide encryption were negotiated a while ago and were no doubt for something like 5 years. However, the BBC upset the applecart or provided the viewer with more choice depending on how you look at it by going free to air and changing transponder to reduce the footprint to (in theory) only the UK.

The other 3 were still in contract and until that contract expires aren't in a position (or arent prepared to pay) to get out of the contract or swap transponders.

Neil


----------



## aerialplug

Ok, here are the new zone channel logos - Thriller, Horror and also Reality & Reality Extra. As well as the Zone channels, in this zip file you'll also find Bonanza Bonanza and Movies4Men.

They'll be added to the web version soon.


----------



## rondun

aerialplug said:


> Ok, the above requests and corrections have been made - the logos are inthe usual place.


Hero - all my gaps are now filled! 
Its like I just completed my old world cup sticker album!
Many thanks.

PS - couple of typo's in the new files, ESPN, Five US etc: 
double-- instead of -


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> Ok, here are the new zone channel logos - Thriller, Horror and also Reality & Reality Extra. As well as the Zone channels, in this zip file you'll also find Bonanza Bonanza and Movies4Men.
> 
> They'll be added to the web version soon.


You are a star Aerialplug. I'm glad you don't seem to have hit the same problems sourcing logos for some of these channels that Tribune claim to have had with these channels in getting hold of their EPG data. 

Ideally I really think Tivo ought to support an EPG for any channel on the Sky EPG from 101 to 629 all of which seem to be real channels with programs one can watch, although some of them now unfortunately time share with Shopping or Quiz channels content for parts of the day. However I thihk most of us would shut up if Tribune would add the EPG for Bonanza, Eat Cinema, Zone Thriller, TrueMovies 1+2 and Movies4Men 1+2. As a minimum at least Bonanza, Zone Thriller and the two TrueMovies channels should be supported as all have a good number of reasonably mainstream programs.


----------



## aerialplug

D'oh - I thought I'd spotted all the '--' filenames but obviously a couple have slipped through. Will fix soon.



Pete77 said:


> You are a star Aerialplug. I'm glad you don't seem to have hit the same problems sourcing logos for some of these channels that Tribune claim to have had with these channels in getting hold of their EPG data.


Some were quite tricky to source with virtually no internet presence. Bonanza Bonanza for example is an offscreen photo taken with my camera of their continuity screen. I've no idea if this is their actual official logo but it's good enough for me!

Speaking of Bonanza Bonanza, how on earth are we expected to know what their schedule is of there's no guide information being published. No news paper I've seen has their schedule, nor have I seen it in TV guides. I think it's on the Sky guide but that's the worst "programme planner" I've ever seein - it's hideous. I assumed it was a channel to show Bonanza the series as, on the only time I tuned into it previously, that's what was showing!

As to sourcing EPG data - this isn't a trivial process - I've had some experience in this in my previous job. Getting the title and synopsis is relatively straight forward but many electronic EPG sources still don't provide series information and hats off to Tribune for what they do.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> As to sourcing EPG data - this isn't a trivial process - I've had some experience in this in my previous job. Getting the title and synopsis is relatively straight forward but many electronic EPG sources still don't provide series information and hats off to Tribune for what they do.


OK I suppose it isn't obvious to me what is involved and its clear Tribune have no trouble getting data for new channels launched by an established supplier like Five with their new Five US and Five Life channels.

It does seems a bit of a mystery about Zone Thriller though as the channel was only launched after Zone took over the Horror channel and its channel number is right next to Zone Horror. I fear that the lack of data on this one probably does result from a failure by Tribune to ask if Zone if they can also provide the EPG data for Zone Thriller too.

Bonanza does have full listings in the Sky EPG (which I would never normally use except when I find a fault in Tribune's listings) and programs are not just Bonanza but are programs of that 50s/60s era and genre including The Lone Ranger, The Beverly Hillbillies, Dragnet and Popeye but strangely also The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes. There is of course quite a lot of Bonanza............

And unfortunately due to the disgracefully lax regulation that is favoured by Ofcom some of their viewing time is now given over to scam prize 09 premium line shows. Of course if Ofcom would ban these activities then all these channels would have to revert to showing real programs with advertising. Still one can hardly complain about someone like Bonanza showing this stuff when ITV1 and C5 now both show this garbage for several hours a day.


----------



## tivo_boj

Getting this using loadlogos.tcl. Anybody got any advice?

Bash /var/hack #loadlogos.tcl /var/logos
Initialising logo list
Initialising channel list
object not found (errNmNameNotFound)

while executing
"mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set channeltablefsid [lindex [mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable] 0]
set channeltabledata [mfs get $channeltablefsid]
}"
(procedure "init_channelindex" line 55)
invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
(file "/var/hack/loadlogos.tcl" line 582)
Bash /var/hack #
Bash /var/hack #


----------



## aerialplug

How are you uploading the logos to the TiVo? Could FTP be uploading them in non-binary mode? This would corrupt the files and may cause the above errors.

Personally, I upload the logos one at a time ensuring that the FTP client is in binary mode. This takes a really long time, but I only have to do a full load quite rarely.


----------



## AMc

I just type 'binary' in the Windows command prompt FTP program.
Then 'prompt' so it doesn't ask questions
and finally 'mput *.png'
Works for me


----------



## thechachman

and if in addition to binary then prompt you also type hash before doing the mput, you'll get a nice little progressbar too


----------



## AMc

Cool - I wonder if I can actually remember that.
Every time I do multiple FTP I remember mput but have to google for how to stop the prompts!


----------



## 10203

If you're using Windoze you can get the standard ftp.exe to run a script when you start it. I've got a shortcut:

%windir%\System32\ftp.exe -n -s:"C:\Documents and Settings\LJ\My Documents\tivo\ftpconnect.txt" tivo

ftpconnect.txt contains:


Code:


bin
prompt
cd /var/hack/


----------



## rondun

I've got another request for the next Sky distribution (sorry!):

Crime & Investigation Network (gotta love those suggestions!)

ch 531 CRINVN


----------



## dlmcmurr

Hey A.P.,

I know you've been busy totally rearranging your life, but just wanted to make sure my request for Spike in post #754 above didn't get lost in the shuffle. Love your logos and appreciate your work!!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## aerialplug

looks like many of the logos have reset during last night's download. Not all, but quite a few have either gone blank or reverted to their old default on my screen.

This hasn't happened for quite some time now. Time for a reload.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> looks like many of the logos have reset during last night's download. Not all, but quite a few have either gone blank or reverted to their old default on my screen.
> 
> This hasn't happened for quite some time now. Time for a reload.


Have you never got to the bottom of what it is that Tivo/Tribune do that causes the links to the logo images to break? It has been a long time I have to say since this last happened.


----------



## jonphil

I found the same happened to me. The other day ABC1 disappeared, but today loads of Icons had gone. Didn't take long to get them back but it's a little irritating. Oh well suppose they are not supporting logo's we have loaded in ourselves


----------



## aerialplug

I don't know exactly what they do - but there's something in a daily load that can toggle some or all of the logos back to their initial state. This means either no logo or the old BBC Only and antique Sky logo that was current when the software was last updated. I found that just running loadlogos again will bring them back - on my setup I need to do a reboot before they reappear, but for some people just running loadlogos is enough (I can't figure out why this is the case).


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> I don't know exactly what they do - but there's something in a daily load that can toggle some or all of the logos back to their initial state. This means either no logo or the old BBC Only and antique Sky logo that was current when the software was last updated. I found that just running loadlogos again will bring them back - on my setup I need to do a reboot before they reappear, but for some people just running loadlogos is enough (I can't figure out why this is the case).


I found all the colourful Aerialplug BBC ones and ITV ones and most others on the Tivo itself had gone yesterday and were either blank or replaced by the boring BBC and E4 defaults (although a TrueMovies recording was still stubbornly correctly showing its logo despite definitely not having ever had one in the original default set) but on entering the Logos module in TivoWeb it still had the old Associations listed and as being totally complete.

However after rebooting the Tivo I then found TivoWeb's Logos module showed the correct state of the logos and running Associate Logos relinked about 10 or more channels that were disconnected including bizarrely the Audi channel and one or two others that are very obscure and I can't see why it knows how to Associate. Yet Associate Logos did not do the trick for BBC2, ITV Three or BBC News24, Sky News or Movies4Men2 amongst various others (even though Movies4Men 1 was still associated with the logo you kindly recently provided). Bizarrely ITV Three +1 was also auto reassociated with its logo by Associate Logos or by the reboot (not sure which) and yet ITV Three itself was not. Associate Logos also didn't do it for Five Life and Five US but did work for Five itself.

I then completed the process by hand associating one by one the 10 or so channels that Associate Logos had not rebuilt the links for. Doing a full reload of all the logos seemed unnecessarily complex and anyhow i had forgotten the name of the tco file you have to run that does it.

All very weird I must say and hard to understand exactly what is done to the database that breaks these links from time to time. Presumably it must come down in the daily file as it happens to all of us at the same time. I wonder if those using Freeview rather than Sky channels were also similalrly affected?


----------



## aerialplug

I think it's a generic problem - and it happens to everyone at around the same time.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> I think it's a generic problem - and it happens to everyone at around the same time.


But why can your Logos module auto Associate the logo for Audi Tv correctly but not for Sky News, BBC Two or ITV Three?


----------



## Heuer

Pete77 said:


> But why can your Logos module auto Associate the logo for Audi Tv correctly but not for Sky News, BBC Two or ITV Three?


I had a few instances of this. I overcame it by renaming the .png files accordingly:

e.g. ITVThree became ITV3, Film41 became Film4 and there were typos in FiveUs and FiveLF (double hyphens).

Having done that the associations worked fine using loadlogos.tcl. Usefully this gives a list of logos that were succesful and failed.


----------



## Pete77

Heuer said:


> I had a few instances of this. I overcame it by renaming the .png files accordingly:
> 
> e.g. ITVThree became ITV3, Film41 became Film4 and there were typos in FiveUs and FiveLF (double hyphens).
> 
> Having done that the associations worked fine using loadlogos.tcl. Usefully this gives a list of logos that were succesful and failed.


Thanks for that explanation. I suppose it had to be a mechanical and not human matching process issue in view of it working for something as obscure as Movies4Men but not for BBC Two or ITV Three.


----------



## aerialplug

I'll fix these asap - a couple of channels have had their callsigns renamed and so no longer associate properly - and as mentioned, there are a couple of typos. I didn't spot these when checking as I've already corrected the typos on my online version.

There may be a slight delay as I currently don't have broadband in my new house and this could take a week or so.


----------



## Gavin

Hi

Can you do one for Movies 24

(http://www.tvmovies24.com/)

No rush as it seems to be mainly pap, but for completeness....


----------



## aerialplug

Will do. Any new requests or logos that have changed while I'm at it?

I've spotted a couple of +1 channels that have appeared since my last distribution that aren't mapped.


----------



## dlmcmurr

Hope you got your broadband up now. When I moved a few years ago, I went from cable broadband to dialup for almost two years. It was the pits.

I had a request in to you, posted in message #754 above, whenever you have the time, no rush.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## dogsbody

Here's my report sir! 

One channel code change, *ITVTHREE* is now *ITV3*

*FIVEUS* and *FIVELIF* have still got two dashes in the filename which means they don't automatically match.

No logo for...
*MTVFLUX* - MTV Flux
*MOVIE24* - movies 24
*DISCHP1* - Disney Channel +1
*BOOMRP1* - Boomerang (Plus 1 Hour)
*GEMSTV* - Gems TV
*GEMSTV2* - Gems TV2
*TV5EU* - TV5MONDE Europe
*BBCRSMW* - BBC Radio Scotland MW

Logo's with pink backgrounds (not really important but I like to be complete!)
magic-tw-s1-p1.png
filmfour-s2-p2.png
cbbc-tw-s1-p1.png
capgold-tw-s1-p1.png
kissfm-tw-s1-p1.png
xfm-tw-s1-p1.png

Thanks aerialplug


----------



## ...coolstream

Hi,

For completeness, *CRINVN* Crime & Investigation Network would be welcome.


----------



## hornist

dogsbody said:


> No logo for...
> *MTVFLUX* - MTV Flux
> *MOVIE24* - movies 24
> *DISCHP1* - Disney Channel +1
> *BOOMRP1* - Boomerang (Plus 1 Hour)
> *GEMSTV* - Gems TV
> *GEMSTV2* - Gems TV2
> *TV5EU* - TV5MONDE Europe
> *BBCRSMW* - BBC Radio Scotland MW


I created one for TV5EU and posted it further up this thread. It's a standard part of Telewest's Supreme package. Feel free to include it in the distribution.

Paul


----------



## aerialplug

Allrightey.

A new version of the logo set is now on theweb site.

Wot I did: Corrected file name issue with Five Life and five US. Added, MTV Flux, Movies 24, Disney Channel +1, Boomerang (Plus 1 Hour), Gems TV, Gems TV2, TV5MONDE Europe, BBC Radio Scotland MW and Crime and Investigation Network.


----------



## dogsbody

HOUSE! or is it BINGO! I now have every logo  

Thanks again aerialplug


----------



## ...coolstream

Once again, thanks for all your time and effort!


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> Allrightey.
> 
> A new version of the logo set is now on theweb site.
> 
> Wot I did: Corrected file name issue with Five Life and five US. Added, MTV Flux, Movies 24, Disney Channel +1, Boomerang (Plus 1 Hour), Gems TV, Gems TV2, TV5MONDE Europe, BBC Radio Scotland MW and Crime and Investigation Network.


I think you have probably now covered everything that Tivo currently provides a proper EPG for and that we might therefore actually be likely to record.

However two new 24 hour news channels that have appeared on the Sky platform which do not have an EPG but that I personally watch some of live are 514 Al Jazeerah - English Service and 515 - France 24 (English speaking by the way). If TV5MONDE can have a logo then why not France 24? And that's before we even consider 137 Life Tv, 138 Life 24 and 139 Life Showcase which do show non shopping programs in the evening. And how about 146 Sumo Tv and 182 Russia Today, 183 Passion Tv and 193 Rapture Tv? And what of 215 Legal Tv (for Crown Court fans) and 217 Fame Tv?

To be honest I wouldn't be too worried though, unless you have time on your hands, since as I say these channels have no EPG listings and it seems clear that the current Tribune policy is to avoid providing an EPG for any channels from brand new broadcasters, unless they are placed under a lot of pressure to do.


----------



## aerialplug

I know this mainly only affects those of us in Wales and those wanting complete logo lineups for Sky Digital, but the branding police have been very busy over on S4C today.

Everything has changed including the graphics on some of the flagship programmes such as Wedi3 & Wedi7.

Anyway, we all know what this means to the old TiVo: the logo has completely changed.

I think the style police have been trying a bit too hard here too because I really don't get the new logo at all! It's now written thus: S4/*C*. I fail to understand the significance of the '/' and can only assume that the C is emboldened to emphasize it's Wales' channel 4 and not England.

With the rebrand all the inter programme idents have changed too - a pretty major brand shakeup in all.

Logos are attached and will be in the next distribution (if I remember to copy them over!) - if you just want to see what it looks like, you can see a version here on the new S4C web site.


----------



## Cainam

Aerialplug,

Please could you could fix one thing in your next distribution with the Trouble logo (if it not too much Trouble. ha ha)

There is no such thing as Trouble Reload anymore (TRBLERE), it has become Trouble +1 (TRBLEP1) instead.

Not a big deal to change the name each time, but thought I would report it anyway 

The latest logo can be see here , but it has not really changed much.

TIA!


----------



## PhilG

I've been meqaning to ask this for some time, so here goes

Normally, when there's a new ogo distribution out, I unzip them all on my pc, and FTP them (one at a time) to my Tivo

This is now taking AGES

I'd appreciate an idiots guide to creating a Tivo-friendly package on Windows that I can then FTP as one lump and then unpackage on the Tivo

Anyone?

Thanks


----------



## goodisonboy

Phil,



> I'd appreciate an idiots guide to creating a Tivo-friendly package on Windows that I can then FTP as one lump and then unpackage on the Tivo


you don't need to unzip them onto your pc, copy the full zip over and make sure you have unzip on your tivo, you can get it from: http://tivoutils.sourceforge.net/

then put this in /var/hack/bin

Mark


----------



## aerialplug

It is possible to do the unzip on the TiVo. Last week, I installed unzip on my TiVo for this precise reason as it was taking something like half an hour to upload the logos. See above post.

I think I'll add this to the "how to" page when I've got a spare minute.


----------



## PhilG

Hmm

For some reason I don't have write access to /var/hack/bin so I put unzip.gz in /har/hack/logos but when I type /var/hack/logos/unzip (or unziup.gz) I get "No such file or directory"

Do I need to do one of those CHMOD thingies??


----------



## PhilG

Doh!

It's not CALLED unzip, it's called unzip-s1

All is now FINE

Thanks


----------



## Pete77

I must be odd but I just use the load logos module in TivoWeb to load up any new or modified logos and then use the Associate option to reconnect them all. Then the small number that are not Associated I link up one by one.

I only have to do this when there are new channels I watch or when all the logo associations get scrambled following one of Tivo's reworkings (or whatever it is) of the database that disconnects all the associated logos.


----------



## PhilG

It's just easier to let Tivo do them ALL once in a while (especially as it has a habit of dropping them now and then anyway!)


----------



## yungee

Any clues on this one?

I appear to have no logos on the Tivo whatsoever.

When running the "loadlogos.tcl" script I get the following output (trucated to show the pertinent bit - I hope)

bash-2.02# ./loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos
Initialising logo list
Initialising channel list
Processing /var/hack/logos/CRINVN-s1-p1.png
Detected Type 1 Palette/Size Format fro crinvn-s1-p1.png
Overwriting Existing Image for crinvn-s1-p1.png
Successfully Imported Image crinvn-s1-p1.png
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db open "/LogoGroup/$lspace:$type:$type""

On TivoWeb 1.9.4, I go to the logo page and just get:

Sorry, Your Logo DataSet is Empty

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## yungee

To answer my own post, I found a script to populate the database in "the other place".

I had to hack it around a little to make it work (the ntpdate stuff ... if anyone else has the same problem I can post the fix), but it created the database and made a few mismatching logos (Because it's for the American lineup).

However, this was enough to give sanderton's script enough to get it's teeth into, and it's now populating with the UK logos.

Thanks for the script sanderton, and thanks for the logos aerialplug ... all the stuff available from / for the Tivo community is great! :up:


----------



## aerialplug

aerialplug said:


> I know this mainly only affects those of us in Wales and those wanting complete logo lineups for Sky Digital, but the branding police have been very busy over on S4C today.


Although the rebranding is still taking a little to get used to, it had one major advantage - they removed the S4C DOG!! Another DOG free channel. As if you'd confuse the UK's only welsh language channel with any other...


----------



## aerialplug

A (slightly) new logo for BBC Two coming up. The TWO is slightly smaller but bolder - and although the colour is still purple, it's now much darker and a closer match when using the TiVo colour pallette.

Along with the new logo comes with a completely new set of idents, going back to the style used in the late 1990s; they look promising.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/broadcasting/a42695/bbc-two-gets-new-on-screen-look.html

I'l get a proper set rendered soon enough, but attached my first stab.


----------



## Pete77

This change seems a trifle pedantic to me aerialplug, although I agree undoubtedly correct in technical terms.

However if you are now in logo update mode could we also have some logos for Al Jazeerah English version, France 24 and Russia Today? All in the 500s news section. Ch 514, 515 and 516 respectively. And how about Legal Tv on Ch215 and Fame Tv on Ch217. Or the Baby Channel (285 ) or Overseas Property (287).

I know there are in fact loads of obscure Sky channels but these ones are probably all reasonably mainstream and get a tolerable audience, even if the boys at Tribune have not yet seen fit to add them to their EPG listings.


----------



## JonnyD

Hi Yungee

Can you post the fix for the empty Logo database, my second unsubbed Tivo wont let me load any Logos.

Cheers


----------



## Benedict

Pete77 said:


> However if you are now in logo update mode could we also have some logos for ..... the Baby Channel (285 )


Think there already is a baby channel logo - at least there is on my TiVo!


----------



## lcsneil

aerialplug said:


> A (slightly) new logo for BBC Two coming up. ........
> 
> Along with the new logo comes with a completely new set of idents, going back to the style used in the late 1990s; they look promising.
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/broadcasting/a42695/bbc-two-gets-new-on-screen-look.html


So they've taken the Life on Mars theme through to the BBC2 idents then? 

Did you get £700k for that logo update as well aerialplug? 

Neil


----------



## Pete77

lcsneil said:


> So they've taken the Life on Mars theme through to the BBC2 idents then?
> 
> Did you get £700k for that logo update as well aerialplug?
> 
> Neil


Does aerialplug design these logos for a living then? That would explain him being so keen to give us the new but hardly any different BBC Two one.


----------



## pmk

JonnyD said:


> Hi Yungee
> Can you post the fix for the empty Logo database, my second unsubbed Tivo wont let me load any Logos.
> Cheers


I had a similar problem a couple of years back but I can't remember what the fix was. I know I ended up searching on Google and doing the same today does come back with some fixes.

try Google search for: 
tivo logo dataset empty
and see if that helps.

I can remember messing with slice files but that did not seem to work, I did *not* rerun any TiVo setup to fix mine. I seem to recall rebooting your TiVo was important after each attempt (the slice method might have worked but I did not reboot straight away so I did not know what had fixed the machine). Might have been something to do with running deletelogos.tcl which is part of the logo package?

I would be careful what you try as you may end up losing all saved programmes /settings and having to reimage the hard disk etc. I wanted my logos back so much I was prepared to do this on my machine if my tinkering broke anything.


----------



## aerialplug

Pete77 said:


> Does aerialplug design these logos for a living then? That would explain him being so keen to give us the new but hardly any different BBC Two one.


Not any more 

Bizarely, it did start off as work as It started as a project to provide small logos for all BBC channels for an internal project and I then developed that into the TiVo logos.

I agree that there's hardly any change with regard to the TWO logo (as opposed to when One changed last year), but I try to keep all the mainstream channels relatively up to date on my TiVo. It can be slightly annoying - A few years ago I did the entire UK channels only to find out a day or so later that they'd annouced a complete revamp!


----------



## aerialplug

lcsneil said:


> So they've taken the Life on Mars theme through to the BBC2 idents then?


If you really want to go retro, try out some of the retro logos found in a subdirectory of the Sky logo set. BBC 1 globe, old 1980s BBC2, Thames TV etc.


----------



## aerialplug

Interesting. I've seen this happen a few times now but hadn't twigged what was going on.

Up until today, on the logos page you had the option to download the logos either as a zip file or as individual images (posted on a vast mosaic). A couple of times now I've found that viewing the mosaic not only means that the page doesn't complete loading, but also the entire site (including my Underground History web site) becomes unavailable for up to an hour.

It seems that downloading so many small files in such a short period of time, it looks like my web hosts are perceiving this as some form of attack and putting a temporary block on IP numbers that try to download the images.

So, I've removed them!


----------



## jonphil

Has anyone created a new LivingTV logo. I like the simpler and bolder new logo they are using now.


----------



## aerialplug

I'll try to get some time to do it soon.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> I'll try to get some time to do it soon.


Don't forget France 24 (English speaking news channel), Russia Today (English speaking news channel), Al Jazeerah English news channel, Baby Tv, Overseas Property Channel and Legal Tv (hours a day of Crown Court reruns).


----------



## aerialplug

Baby's already there - I'll see what I can do about the others.


----------



## PhilG

You know, this is a really amazing set of logos - my Tivo looks MUCH nicer with them than without, I think it actually makes it easier to find programs

But (you knew there was a 'but' coming didnt you!) - 

There're no logos for ITV2P1 (Sky 211) or ITV3P1 (Sky 213)

I didn't miss them until I load all the other logos, and now I get obvious gaps on Now Showing where these should be

No hurry, but if you ever found yourself with a spare few minutes......

Thanks again for such great work


----------



## aerialplug

These two are easy to do yourself. Just locate the ITV2 and ITV3 files and copy them. Rename the copiess to ITV2P1 and ITV3P1 and presto, you have the plus 1 channels with logos too.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> These two are easy to do yourself. Just locate the ITV2 and ITV3 files and copy them. Rename the copiess to ITV2P1 and ITV3P1 and presto, you have the plus 1 channels with logos too.


Or you can just manually link the ITV2 and ITV3 logos to these +1 channels as well using the logos module in Tivoweb. Of course I suppose that means needing to do it again the next time Tivo or Tribune do whatever they do to scramble the logo Associations. Your suggested solution is nearly a permanent solution althoough the Logos author adding these to his official set would be an even more permanent solution.


----------



## PhilG

Pete77 said:


> ....... althoough the Logos author adding these to his official set would be an even more permanent solution.


Well here they are then.....


----------



## aerialplug

Pete77 said:


> Your suggested solution is nearly a permanent solution althoough the Logos author adding these to his official set would be an even more permanent solution.


They'll be in the next set along with some of the suggestions made previously.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> They'll be in the next set along with some of the suggestions made previously.


Many thanks for this aerialplug.

However I see new logos are now needed for the following:-

528 Nat Geo Wild - is this a new channel or a rename

523 Discovery Turbo - formerly Discovery Wings

547 The Business Channel


----------



## aerialplug

Not just those - I've spotted a couple of other +1 channels in the lineup that don't have logos too.

I saw Wings didn't have a logo the other day and wondered what had happened. Now I know.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> Not just those - I've spotted a couple of other +1 channels in the lineup that don't have logos too.
> 
> I saw Wings didn't have a logo the other day and wondered what had happened. Now I know.


My recent dabblings with the Digiguide comparison module have also revealed to me that True Movies2 has a completely different logo from TrueMovies. At the moment the Tivo logo for both is the same.


----------



## aerialplug

Okey - first major update for months. Version 9.0 is live on theweb site.

Most but not all requests are there (sorry dogsbody and a couple of others- I went through the entire process a couple of months ago and lost it all in a hard drive crash!) Requests still outstanding are pretty minor in comparison to most of the ones dealt with in this version but will be added shortly.

One of these changes is a new logo set for the new Sky Movies package which is kinda ironic as the introduction of the new channel lineup has also introduced PIN protection during the day on all Sky Movies channels, thus fouling up TiVo operation (and me cancelling Sky Movies in protest) but hey ho, it also got me into the mood of logo rendering once again!

Although I've spent 5 hours today on this (which also shows how much I try to avoid garden work, which was what I was supposed to be doing this afternoon  ), I still consider it a rush job and won't be at all offended by people letting me know where I've made mistakes (which I suspect may be numerous!)

Anyway, enjoy. I haven't been able to test some of them yet as TiVo's been busy all evening - I'll be uploading later on once TiVo decides it's available.


----------



## healeydave

Quick question, its been a while since I applied so I must be massively out-of-date.

If I'm running Dual Source, Freeview + Satellite, do I apply both v.9 packages?

Regs
Dave.


----------



## aerialplug

Errr... good question. I think Sky covers everything at the moment and if it doesn't I'll include Freeview only logos in the Sky package.

On reflection there are a couple of timeshare channels that are only on Freeview IIRC so apply both if you want full coverage.

On more reflection, these are Topup channels which to be honest I haven't been keeping up with so I think you're allright with just the Sky set. If you see any blanks in the next few days, feel free to post!

And since the last time I published a logo set was in January, you're probably not as out of date as you thought


----------



## aerialplug

I know that the logos are only used by a small percentage of the TiVo users on this forum - and this is only going to affect a small portion of those that do, but there were two logos omitted from the last release that affect Welsh tivo users.

FIrstly, there's the new S4C (or now S4/C) logo which was posted some time back on the forum and also the logo for BBC2 Wales Digital, which has been substantially differentl from the normal BBC2 logo for some time now but it only dawned on me recently that if we wanted t truly represent the channel logos, it's worth representing it correctly.

The 2WD is also very useful for me as much of the 2WD contant is specific to Wales. I try to book season passes for these Wales only programmes (mostly about hill walking and general interest programmes about the countryside) on 2WD and more general stuff on BBC2 which is also available on the Sky platform. This way I get a better idea of the genre of what I've recorded. Of course, it doesn't stop TiVo from chosing generic BBC2 material from 2WD as suggestions.

And, even better, the 2WD has a green background - none of that dreaded purple in sight!

I've added the 2WD logo here and will soon be putting that onto the web site release along with the S4C logo.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> I know that the logos are only used by a small percentage of the TiVo users on this forum - and this is only going to affect a small portion of those that do, but there were two logos omitted from the last release that affect Welsh tivo users.


About one sixtieth of forum members who regularly use your logos are obviously going to very much appreciate these changes. In fact I think an awfully large percentage of all forum members who have installed a network card and Tivoweb use your logos. Its just that the number of UK Tivo forum members is still a very small percentage of all UK Tivo owners.

I wonder if the number of Welsh Tivo residents and logo users belonging to the forum is more or less than the number of Tivo members who use the logos to regularly record stuff from the programs listings I managed to get Tribune to add for TrueMovies, TrueMovies 2 and Zone Thriller?


----------



## aerialplug

Actually, the 2W logo would be of use to Sky customers who are interested in programmes about Wales - 2W is pretty much all programmes about Wales during prime time.


----------



## aerialplug

Can someone who uses the kids channels help me out please? A long time ago I read on the Cartoon Network page that they were changing their logo. I rendered a version of the new logo to replace the "checkerboard" logo that they had been using in the past. The change was made on the American channel but the European version remained the same for a very long time after.

In a couple of releases the new logo (big C and N in boxes) was used but I've since changed it back to the old checkerboard one. I've now seen the newer logo in quite a few places (including a "DOG" logo throughout a short cartoon seen in the cinema which preceded the worst waste of celluloid I've ever seen (Zoom)) and was wondering if they've now rebranded here? If so, I'll swap the Cartoon Network logos from the deprecated folder , where the new logo has been for some time, in the next release.


----------



## ColinYounger

I'll see tonight what the Cartoon Network logo looks like, as my two boys watch it all the time. Not that I don't enjoy a shot of The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy now and again.


----------



## ColinYounger

Cartoon Network is now using the C and N boxes.


----------



## cwaring

Did anyone ever do logos for the 'five' digital channels; life and US?


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Did anyone ever do logos for the 'five' digital channels; life and US?


Yes they clearly did as I have them on my Tivo and have done for ages and remember adding them when AerialPlug launched them.

You should find them in the current set on Aerialplug's website.

I even checked and you will find them in his latest set downloadable from Post 851 above. Under the channel names Five-us and Five-life strangely enough.  

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5044915&&#post5044915


----------



## cwaring

Thanks. I did actually search for threads and within this thread but either nothing or too many results were returned


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Thanks. I did actually search for threads and within this thread but either nothing or too many results were returned


Well at least now you are subscribed to this thread so hopefully you should be able to follow the progress of future logo additions by Aerialplug for channels you watch as they occur.  :up:


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Well at least now you are subscribed to this thread ...


Whatever gave you that idea?  There you go with your assumptions again 

I don't sub to any threads on here.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Whatever gave you that idea?  There you go with your assumptions again
> 
> I don't sub to any threads on here.


The fact that you then didn't know about the Five US and Five Life logo updates shows the foolishness of your decision not to be subscribed to this thread. Especially when you cannot even then manage to read to the top of the latest page of the thread when you do choose to look at it. 

There are certain threads in the forum that any regular Tivoweb user ought to subscribe to and this is one of them.

My assumptions are based on the fact that I expect others to act rationally. I can't take into account the large number of humans who choose to act irrationally for whatever reasons.


----------



## cwaring

I think I'll treat that answer with the contempt it deserves and simply move on


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> I think I'll treat that answer with the contempt it deserves and simply move on


You mean you would prefer to rely on those of us who do subscribe to these important threads to act as a free memory storage area for you. 

I'm sorry but I just can't understand the mentality of someone who doesn't subsribe to a thread like the Logos or DailyMail one when they are bound to have an interest in most of its ongoing content and when update posts are not that frequent.


----------



## Benedict

Pete77 said:


> I can't take into account the large number of humans who choose to act irrationally for whatever reasons.


Irrationally from your perspective perhaps?

Ever thought that the reason the number of humans you refer to is so large is because the problem may not actually lie with them?



Pete77 said:


> I'm sorry but I just can't understand the mentality of someone who doesn't subsribe......


......to your way of thinking perhaps?

Pete, I've watched the recent debates over your presence on the forum and your protestations whenever anything "anti-Pete" is posted but have refrained from posting my opinion thus far. Whilst I applaud your eagerness to assist others and the countless times you have offered help to TiVo newcomers I have to say that comments like those posted above lead me to believe that you bring much of this "anti-Pete" behavior on yourself.

In my view the sooner you accept that there are many people on this planet who do not view the world through the same pair of eyes as you and live according to your values, the easier I think you'll find it to get on with people. To imply that Carl is irrational or foolish because he does not subscribe to a thread serves no purpose that I can see other than to upset Carl. I too have TiVoWeb and a full set of logos, but choose not to subscribe to this or any other threads, not because I don't want to be kept up to date - I can do that without subscribing - but more because I don't want unecessary emails from the forum clogging up my inbox. Does that make me irrational or foolish?

Embrace the diversity that exists in people. Challenge it by all means, but do it in a way that is constructive, and be prepared to accept that others will disagree with your views from time to time, however right you believe them to be.

Not trying to fall out with you BTW.


----------



## cwaring

I only happened to notice that I don't have logos for 'us' and'life' because I happened to Tivo something from one of those channels the other day. Like Benedict, I have all the others.


----------



## Pete77

Benedict,

You make your points so reasonably and so persuasively that I know I will have to try to listen to them and try to embrace them.

Those who tell me simply that I should not exist and that they wish that a stone would fall from the sky and flatten me are really a lot less likely to influence my pattern of behaviour in the forum.

I think the key thing is to try to cut my total level of posting in the forum each week very considerably and that is the goal I am now going to try to set myself.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> I only happened to notice that I don't have logos for 'us' and'life' because I happened to Tivo something from one of those channels the other day. Like Benedict, I have all the others.


OK fair point Carl but had you been subscribed to the thread you would have noticed the logos when they came out.

The key thing is always to look in Aerialplug's latest set of logos to see if he has added it there by the name of the channel you are looking for a logo for.


----------



## cwaring

Indeed. Now bookmarked


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Indeed. Now bookmarked


Apologies for any earlier unfair criticism of you on my part.


----------



## cwaring

No problem. It's only written words, not a 2x4 to the head


----------



## aerialplug

I've seen some new logos recently (e.g. Challenge TV's bubbly new one).

I messed up on the last logo distribution and missed out on some established ones - so any that have changed or were missed out, let me know, please for a new all encompassing zip file!

I have more time on my hands at the moment than I could possibly wish for, due to moving to live in Wales and promptly being made redundant due to the BBC illegally canceling a whole raft of contracts with the company I committed to moved to Wales for. 

My previous job (the reason I moved to Wales in the first place) was also a BBC redundancy too. Bummer eh? 

Note to self... don't sign any contracts that have the initials B.B.C. on it...



Seriously though - new/modified logos for a new logo distribution please.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> I've seen some new logos recently (e.g. Challenge TV's bubbly new one).
> 
> I messed up on the last logo distribution and missed out on some established ones - so any that have changed or were missed out, let me know, please for a new all encompassing zip file!.


A few new FTA channels have appeared in the 150 to 250 range on Sky that do have program content. On the other hand Tribune has chosen not to support EPG data fro them so what good does a logo do unless us Tivo users decide to put up with using Manual Recording on such channels?

With respect to the jobs issue what about that post that Sky was advertising to help them make Sky+ in to a better and more robust product offering a wider range of facilities.


----------



## CirenTivo

Aerialplug.

Have you considered doing the logos for the Setanta Sports Channels 1, 2 ,Ireland, Golf etc.


----------



## chubbybrown

Do you have one for Scottish TV
Blue blackground and big S
gets rid of Grampian forever <sob>


----------



## ...coolstream

chubbybrown said:


> Do you have one for Scottish TV
> Blue blackground and big S
> gets rid of Grampian forever <sob>


the new stv logo is on page15 #745 of this thread


----------



## aerialplug

I'll look into incorporating these suggestions into a new release in the next few days.


----------



## Benedict

Another new one on the way in September for CBBC (or should that be CBBCBBC?).


----------



## aerialplug

Can someone confirm to me how the Setanta logos work? I have a Setanta Sports 1 and Setanta Sports 2 - but Lyngsat lists these as PPV (and only has one listed). However, the channels listed as Setanta Sports 1 and Setatna Sports 2 just have the generic Setanta Sports logo next to them.

A swift response would be appreciated so that I can correctly roll out a new logo distribution either tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## CirenTivo

aerialplug said:


> Can someone confirm to me how the Setanta logos work? I have a Setanta Sports 1 and Setanta Sports 2 - but Lyngsat lists these as PPV (and only has one listed). However, the channels listed as Setanta Sports 1 and Setatna Sports 2 just have the generic Setanta Sports logo next to them.
> 
> A swift response would be appreciated so that I can correctly roll out a new logo distribution either tonight or tomorrow night.


Aerialplug.

According to Lyngsat, If you check this page http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/skyuk.html

and check this area 
12560 H
tp F1U

SR 27500
FEC 2/3

might give you an idea.


----------



## aerialplug

Yes, I'm aware of the Lyngsat page - it's the fact that Setana Sports 1 and Setana Sports 2 are given the same logo on their listing while PPV1 & PPV2 have a simple Setana Sports 1 & Setana Sports 2 logo (and there doesn't seem to be a PPV2 at the moment) - it just doesn't feel right, but if that's what they're currently broadcasting that's what they need to be allocated.

As I don't subscribe, I can't see first hand how the channels are presented.

Most changes have been applied now - I'll zip them up and put them onto the site either later on or tomorrow lunch time hopefully - then people can start finding mistakes and ones I've left out


----------



## aerialplug

Well, release 9.2 is now available from the link in my .sig below.

Changes (well, at least some of them) are listed on the web site linked to - the reason they many not all be listed is that I started working on a previous release a while ago and never got round to publishing it so there's a mysterious release 9.1 and 9.1.1 that this release is built on that was on my desktop PC that I don't think has seen the light of day...

Anyway, I don't usually make +1 specific logos but I thought the Channel 4 +1 logo was quirky enough to make as it's so similar to the main logo. I've attached this to the post in case you don't want to download the entire logo set (it's the S2 logo I've given most effort to make look similar to the main logo).

No doubt I've made mistakes or omissions in this release - let me know and I'll try to rectify ASAP.


----------



## mrtickle

Great work as ever and very much appreciated!

I can't see what you've changed about the Film4+1 logo? The files are the same as the pair I have now. The filenames of the Film4 logo are FILM4 instead of FILMFOUR (I'm comparing with my last set- 8.5.3).

If you wanted a full set of Sky Movies logo there are two more channels - Sky Movies SD 1 and Sky Movies SD 2. These show SD-resolution broadcasts of whatever is being shown on the (previously-HD customers-only) HD film channels.

I'm having trouble importing SMOVIND-s2-p2.png. The s1-p1 file works ok?


----------



## aerialplug

mrtickle said:


> Great work as ever and very much appreciated!
> 
> I can't see what you've changed about the Film4+1 logo? The files are the same as the pair I have now. The filenames of the Film4 logo are FILM4 instead of FILMFOUR (I'm comparing with my last set- 8.5.3).
> 
> If you wanted a full set of Sky Movies logo there are two more channels - Sky Movies SD 1 and Sky Movies SD 2. These show SD-resolution broadcasts of whatever is being shown on the (previously-HD customers-only) HD film channels.
> 
> I'm having trouble importing SMOVIND-s2-p2.png. The s1-p1 file works ok?


Film4+1 - looks like I didn't copy it over on the final version (probably when I thought FF+1 had been dropped when I read that that's what happened on Freeview). Will try to get the litle +1 mod on the next point release. It's supposed to have a little +1 (to the right of the logo but it's not there on the version in the zip file).

SMOVIND-s2-p2.png ... I'm not really sure what's wrong with this one - I'll look into it asap - but if this is the case, it may have been out there for a while without any comment. It certainly was there on the 9.1 "ghost" release I've been developing these on.  

I cancelled all my movie channels on Sky when they started messing up my TiVo's recordings with incessant requests for PIN numbers during the day for post watershed films being shown on all movie channels outside watershed times.


----------



## BobBlueUK

I'd just like to add my thanks for your continuing work keeping the logos up to date... 

One small error I noticed in the latest Sky logo distribution:

*BUSINES-s1-p21.png*

needs to be renamed:

*BUSINES-s1-p1.png*


----------



## Pete77

I have now used Aerialplug's new distribution logo set to update with previously missing logos for channels such as France 24, Russia Today, Al Jazeerah and Channel 4+1. Thanks for all the hard work on these Aerialplug. :up: 

However there does seem to be a problem with the newly provided logos for the Business Channel on 547 as only the logo in the second logo column in Tivoweb is showing and I have tried rebooting the Tivo and relinking both the Business Channel logos manually to no avail.

Also from a strictly Sky Freesat perspective and restricting my comments to FTA/FTV channels below channel 700 (thus cutting out any shopping dating or porn premium rate number channels) the following few do still seem to be missing. Not of course that they are in the Tivo EPG program data wise anyway (other than the actual channel number and name) and nor do I watch them as a general rule:-

144 Sumo Tv
145 Sumo Tv+1
158 Film 24
169 Passion Tv
176 My Channel
187 Fame
192 Milton Keynes Tv
196 Simply Tv
198 Creative Tv
277 Wedding Tv
278 Weding Tv+1
682 Entrepeneur Tv

If you can do anything with any of the above if you should ever have the odd spare moment or be able to track down the logos anywhere then it would certainly be very much appreciated by both me and no doubt any other dedicated Tivo watchers of the more obscure Sky channels.


----------



## BobBlueUK

Pete77 said:


> However there does seem to be a problem with the newly provided logos for the Business Channel on 547 as only the logo in the second logo column in Tivoweb is showing


See my post above for the solution...



> 277 Wedding Tv
> 278 Wedding Tv+1


Although there aren't any channel listings for these channels I'd be interested in logos as I do watch them sometimes... The Wedding TV website is at www.weddingtv.com so you may be able to get the logo from there?

I've tried in vain to get them to add their listings to the TiVo/Tribune EPG but they just aren't interested - the UK TiVo audience is apparently "too small" for them to bother with. 

Personally I'd have thought a small/specialist channel like theirs would benefit from all the viewers they could get??


----------



## mrtickle

aerialplug said:


> Film4+1 - looks like I didn't copy it over on the final version (probably when I thought FF+1 had been dropped when I read that that's what happened on Freeview). Will try to get the litle +1 mod on the next point release. It's supposed to have a little +1 (to the right of the logo but it's not there on the version in the zip file).


Aha cool!



> I cancelled all my movie channels on Sky when they started messing up my TiVo's recordings with incessant requests for PIN numbers during the day for post watershed films being shown on all movie channels outside watershed times.


Very easily solved with IRblast. See this post for the mods I made to make it 99% reliable. (Oh, and it's only because I'm on a £1/month offer - there's no way I would pay more than double what I currently pay to have them permanently!)


----------



## aerialplug

9.2.1 released - the description on the web site states what's changed. Basically all the corrections and requests made since I released 9.2 yesterday apart from Creative Tv - I couldn't work out what this should be.

Wedding TV's S2 logo was converted to greyscale because the original used soft shades of purple and if you've been on this thread for any length of time you'll know there's NO purple in the S2 palette! I think it looks OK though.

Also, I could find nothing wrong with SMOVIND-s2-p2.png - tried with Tivoweb Plus and loadlogos - both took without any problems.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> 9.2.1 released - the description on the web site states what's changed. Basically all the corrections and requests made since I released 9.2 yesterday apart from Creative Tv - I couldn't work out what this should be.


Creative Tv seems to be some chat, premium rate texting thing that's only on in the daytime and stops at 6pm. Such channels would normally be in the 800s or 900s.

However in view of the channel number and name perhaps its just a placeholder for a more serious channel yet to be launched and this is merely earning revenue for the slot in the mean time?

Its hard to understand something like SUMO TV or BEN Tv being better placed in the channel numbering order than Five US or Five Life. I assume that large amounts of money must change hands if a more important but higher numbered channel wishes to dislodge a lower numbered pile of junk from its pre-allocated slot? However Simply Tv seemed to be broadcasting a rather interesting program about a recent music festival and including interviews with Sugs and others from the band Madness when I watched it just now.

Thanks for doing the extra logos AerialPlug. I thought now was the time to ask in view of you having some extra time on your hands at present. Or have you found a job now?


----------



## aerialplug

yes, I've seen Creative TV in passing - it's just finding the logo somewhere. Not that it matters really, TiVo's never going to record from a channel like that (well, actually, mine started recording from channels with no metadata when the suggestions went nuts a couple of months ago).

As to job - still looking though I'm currently happy to work on a few web design / flash projects that I'm happy to have come across my desk including one rail based project that'll keep the mortgage paid for a few weeks .

I set myself a target to do all the above list in 1 hour earlier on. I nearly made it too were it not for time spent trying to find two logos scouring the net - and Sky Movies SD which I'd fogotten about.


----------



## mrtickle

aerialplug said:


> Also, I could find nothing wrong with SMOVIND-s2-p2.png - tried with Tivoweb Plus and loadlogos - both took without any problems.


Hmm well I'm using standard TiVoweb with many customisations so won't be using Tivoweb Plus any time soon as I'd have to re-write too much! Something weird is going on.

[edit: Bonkers. I've just tried with IE and it worked. Opera let me down! Sorry for the goose chase].


----------



## BobBlueUK

aerialplug said:


> Wedding TV's S2 logo was converted to greyscale because the original used soft shades of purple and if you've been on this thread for any length of time you'll know there's NO purple in the S2 palette! I think it looks OK though.


Thanks again, aerialplug! :up:


----------



## mikeyp

hi guys, I've made some new logos for the tivo. I've got the virgin media L package, so I've made logos that I've updated and some that were missing. I don't think I gave the ones for the VM on demand channels the right names, so you might need to rename and or copy the VM-*.png and FILMFLEX-*.png files. They all work on my Tivo fine.

Aerialplug, please feel free to add any of these to your package.


----------



## aerialplug

A nice set.

A couple of duplicates, a couple of updates but on the whole mostly new material. I'll add these to the Sky package in the next distribution (though there is a case now for splitting a Sky/VM package - it would just need more admin).

BBC 6 was strangely missing from my recent updates so thanks for re-adding that.

I'll post when the new distro is available - I'll add a credit list to the web page for all the ones that mickeyp provided.


----------



## mikeyp

oops, must have missed the duplicates somehow when I added them to the Tivo... unless you mean the CITV one - I realised after that I'd duplicated it - the tivo calls the channel CHITV which is the old logo not CITV which is what you called the new one and I think that's what loaded and that's why I redid it. I forgot I'd called it CITV again and not CHITV. There was one other that had two Ms on the end instead of one so the name was wrong for the Tivo again but I can't remember which one any more.

I wouldn't worry too much about separate packages for the two suppliers, just so long as all the relevant logos get added for each one. I'll keep you updated with any new or updated logos I find and have time/can be bothered to do, but also remember I don't pay for the largest package so can't provide for all the channels.

Glad you like them and thanks for the credit, just please spell my name without the C please


----------



## aerialplug

How inconsiderate - The BBC have changed most of their national radio station logos without telling me!

I feel a really tingly feeling about a new logo release coming on 

The one that really creases me is the one that looks most old fashioned - BBC radio 1 actually has reverted to the ****** BBC lettering - it looks like it's come straight out of the 1960s!


----------



## aerialplug

Ok, I see. The logo on the radio 1 web site is deliberately retro as it's the station's 40th anniversary.

But all national radio stations HAVE changed.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> But all national radio stations HAVE changed.


The devil makes work for idle hands........................


----------



## Benedict

aerialplug said:


> The one that really creases me is the one that looks most old fashioned - BBC radio 1 actually has reverted to the ****** BBC lettering - it looks like it's come straight out of the 1960s!


If you're looking at the one I think you are then it is the one from the 1960s. Radio 1 have temporarily revived a lot of their old logos to celebrate 40 years of Radio 1. I believe they all have "est. 1967" somewhere underneath.

The real new Radio 1 logo can be seen here.


----------



## aerialplug

Ok, here are the new BBC National Radio logos.

They look quite unified and smart together - no doubt the intention of this rebrand, but I wonder how long before the individual stations start to tinker and rejig their logos as happened last time when the bland "|B|B|C| STATION NAME" logos weree gradually replaced by more colourful and individualistic logos?


----------



## cwaring

How's the Virgin1 logos coming along ap?


----------



## aerialplug

cwaring said:


> How's the Virgin1 logos coming along ap?


Here they are.

To see them now, rename them to FTN - there's no guarantee they'll survive the rebrand though.


----------



## cwaring

Meh! I'll add them _after_ Monday then


----------



## aerialplug

Well, I liked the way they looked after a bit of tweaking...


----------



## aerialplug

I gave this logo as much priority as a main Freeview channel as I hope and expect it to become one, up there with BBC, ITV, Four & Five.

If they show mainstream programming in 4:3 however I'll be bitterly disappointed. They've obviously invested in new shows to make a mark - I've heard they intend to be a widescreen channel but I also hope they can do this from day one (presumably if they launch with potential widescreen content of course - a lot of their shows aren't).

There have been quite a few major changes in the last week or so if you include BBC national radio output and Virgin 1 so a new logo distribution soon in the pipeline.


----------



## aerialplug

A new logo set incorporating the new BBC logos and some other minor changes and additions can now be found here.


----------



## mrtickle

Great, thanks!


----------



## BobBlueUK

Thanks also!


----------



## atari_addict

I'm on Virgin Media and have found that the following logos need renaming to make them appear:

MTVHITSs1-s1.png -> MTVHITS-s1-s1.png
UKGARD - the two logos need their filenames swapping (logo sizes wrong).
FILMFLEX -> MOVPREV
CELTICTV -> CELTTV

VM -> PREVIEW
THEHITS -> HITSRAD (The "The Hits" logo seems to be a better match to the radio channel). Comments, anyone?
SMTHFMM -> SMTHFM (Can we have a 102.2 variant for the South East, please?)

I found it best to run the deletelogos.tcl script first, then the loadlogos one, otherwise some pairings are incorrect.

HTH.


----------



## ericd121

Adding a couple of logos, I noticed there isn't one for *Nuts TV Freeview*.

Not that I watch it (cough);
but Tivo thinks I do (cough, cough);
must be something to do with the types of show I watch. 

Not really a request, more of an observation.


----------



## johala_reewi

Doesn't seem to be one for Dave either?


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Doesn't seem to be one for Dave either?


Just as well there is no logo given the channel name.

I know marketing men always strive to be different but this is an unbelievably stupid name for a tv channel, especially when it has nothing at all to do with the diet of classic repeats to be found on the channel.


----------



## aerialplug

Here are the two new requested logos.

I don't know if the callsign for Nuts is correct - I don't have Freeview set up on my TiVo and it hasn't arrived on satellite yet.

I have to admit, Dave is the most pathetic name for a TV channel I've ever seen. Not only does it give no clue as to its content (repeats from other UKTV channels) but also it seems no effort has gone into thinking of an ident - simply the word "Dave" in Times Roman font!

They must have had a very short meeting in the marketing departmetnt to come up with that brand!


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> I have to admit, Dave is the most pathetic name for a TV channel I've ever seen. Not only does it give no clue as to its content (repeats from other UKTV channels) but also it seems no effort has gone into thinking of an ident - simply the word "Dave" in Times Roman font!


I have just been staying at my Mum's house for a few days (she is not well at the moment) who only has Freeview. Dave is being portrayed as both an Indian elephant with a big silk sache on his back saying Dave and also as the station announcer "wot speaks like some bloke down the pub called Dave mate"...............!

Annoyingly the channel lineup is pretty strong on recent BBC classics such as Oz and James Wine Adventure, Top Gear, The Apprentice and Bottom so one does tend to end up watching it a bit and seeing the word dave emblazened on the screen during the program.



> They must have had a very short meeting in the marketing departmetnt to come up with that brand!


If only that were true. I fear that the selection of the station name Dave is in fact quite probably the results of months of market research to decide precisely what dumbed down branding would suitably pander to the mentality of the typical member of the UK population.  

Perhaps UK History on Freeview will soon be retitled Sebastian or Roderick!


----------



## afrokiwi

Hi,

I may be blind but i cant see logos for the following:

MV4MEN2 {Movies 4 Men 2}
FIVEUP1 {Five US Plus One Hour}
FIVELP1 {Five Life Plus One Hour}
BLOOMUK {BLOOMBERG TV UK}
EURNEWS Euronews
ALJAZIN {Al Jazeera International}

Big thank you to the logo makers ... really makes a difference


----------



## Benedict

Pete77 said:


> Perhaps UK History on Freeview will soon be retitled Sebastian or Roderick!


My money's on Adolf!!


----------



## dogsbody

Your a bit late, he lost!

.... I'll go back to lurking now


----------



## Pete77

afrokiwi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I may be blind but i cant see logos for the following:
> 
> MV4MEN2 {Movies 4 Men 2}
> FIVEUP1 {Five US Plus One Hour}
> FIVELP1 {Five Life Plus One Hour}
> BLOOMUK {BLOOMBERG TV UK}
> EURNEWS Euronews
> ALJAZIN {Al Jazeera International}
> 
> Big thank you to the logo makers ... really makes a difference


There are definitely logos in the set for Bloomberg, Euronews and Al Jazeerah as I have them showing on my channels.

Normal thing for the +1 channels is to use the logos for the main channel again unless the channel specially does something different for +1. You can do this by manually associating the logos.

I think you are right about Movies4Men2 missing a logo (as its not a +1 channel) but as with TrueMovies 2 I would tend to use the logo for channel number 1 again. Also Movies4Men 2 has no Tivo EPG data of course in any case.


----------



## afrokiwi

Thank you sir !!!



Pete77 said:


> There are definitely logos in the set for Bloomberg, Euronews and Al Jazeerah as I have them showing on my channels.
> 
> Normal thing for the +1 channels is to use the logos for the main channel again unless the channel specially does something different for +1. You can do this by manually associating the logos.
> 
> I think you are right about Movies4Men2 missing a logo (as its not a +1 channel) but as with TrueMovies 2 I would tend to use the logo for channel number 1 again. Also Movies4Men 2 has no Tivo EPG data of course in any case.


----------



## aerialplug

I don't know which is more embarrassing... 

At the time I rendered this logo, I was working for a company whose main outlet was TV channel that used it.

I've never seen it on my TiVo and assumed there was some sort of clash. I've discovered tonight it was a palette problem - something people usually point out quite quickly...

I guess from this I can surmise that I'm the only person with a TiVo using downloadable logos that watches S4/C... :O Oh well.

I now work for a different company so I'm not so bothered but still, it's nice to see a new logo appear where blanks previously appeared on TiVo's Now Watching screen.

Da Iawn nawr.

New (and hopefully working) logos attached.


----------



## mccg

aerialplug... 

How about re-working them for widescreen users?
I always get slightly disappointed that the Os (in BBC ONE, TWO, FOUR), and globes, etc are not round.

I know it's a little thing, and involves a lot of work.. maybe you can set up a macro to squish the horizontal size by 12/16 or whatever the ratio would be.

Just a wish, and I can't thank you enough for your effors so far.


----------



## mrtickle

If you stretch the 4:3-designed "Now Playing" screen to fill the screen, of course it will look wrong. (As will everything else that you watch in that mode, and some people get used to it - others go back to watching 4:3 in 4:3 and widescreen in widescreen!) The TiVo logo, the titles, the green and yellow dots, every piece of text, the lot - will all be stretched and look wrong.

Personally I don't think it would be worth that arduous task just so that the logos (but not the rest of the screen) will look ok for you?

The same applies to the onscreen banner you get when you press "right" during a programme. IMHO.


----------



## cwaring

I was wanting to say something like that, but wasn't quite sure how to phrase it so as to not offend anyone


----------



## aerialplug

The S1 logo will look wrong on 16:9 programmes but I've never really put too much attention to those as they're only displayed for a few seconds.

The S2 logos are only displayed on the Now Playing screen, and that defaults to 4:3 on my TiVo, whatever the programme being displayed.

To be honest, resizing the logos would be a monster of a task. A logo pair on average takes 10 minutes to render from original source (usually a broadcaster's web page) to the final TiVo product. Let's say it'll only take 7 minutes per pair as I probably wouldn't have to source a logo pattern. There are just under 400 logo pairs. That's 46 straight hours of work there alone. Knock this down to 35-40 hours because of duplications (BBC ONE, +1 channels etc) - that's 40 hours I'd rather be spending doing something else...

It may be possible to write a script to automate the process - but it's not that straight forward - getting the colours to work correctly is a process that requires trial and error and a human eye to get right.

I'm a big stickler for watching programmes in the right aspect ratio - so true 16:9 programmes fill the screen and 4:3 programmes are viewed pill boxed. Since Now Playing automatically switches back to 4:3, the logos are the right shape all the time for me.


----------



## einstein

I cannot seem to find a logo for ITV2+1 and CH4+1 in the archive from aerialplug site? am I just a moran and cannot find it!

Stange one this, FiveUS is missing from my list of channels in TivoWeb! I've definately got it and use it on my Tivo!

ah! found gthe CH4+1 icon in the sky archive, not th freeview!

But the ITV2+1 is the same as ITV2!


----------



## mrtickle

Yes, most of the +1 logos are the same, as you'll see if you read back the thread. It's just too much hassle. I believe aerialplug did a Ch4+1 logo because it was interesting and different enough to be worth the effort.


----------



## mccg

I couldn't watch a program in the wrong AR format either... it even makes me cringe when I see just the odd clip at the wrong AR.
But 99&#37; of my viewing is WS, and my screen does not auto switch
(it's a Panasonic Plasma panel (not TV), connected via a SCART -> component lead)
so I nearly always see the menus & logos in WS.
No worries though... I was hoping it would be possible just to run the existing logos through a resize filter, but as you say, I expect that would introduce new intermediate colours, which would have to be fixed manually.
As I said, I do appreciate the hard work you have put in to the logos, and thanks.


----------



## einstein

mrtickle said:


> Yes, most of the +1 logos are the same, as you'll see if you read back the thread. It's just too much hassle. I believe aerialplug did a Ch4+1 logo because it was interesting and different enough to be worth the effort.


ah, i did ttry and read back through the thread to see if there was a reason, it just threw me, that there were icons, but they were the same! It would be "nice" for completeness!

Any idea, why Five US is missing from my map icons list?


----------



## aerialplug

einstein said:


> ah, i did ttry and read back through the thread to see if there was a reason, it just threw me, that there were icons, but they were the same! It would be "nice" for completeness!


I tend not to bother with +1 channels with just a +1 tagged onto the end, but 4+1 was such an abomination )), I felt it deserved its own version.

It doesn't even work on my TiVo as 4+1 is carried on a transponder that's widely affected by DECT phones (most of my friends also have this problem, but my Sky+ box doesn't).


----------



## einstein

aerialplug said:


> I tend not to bother with +1 channels with just a +1 tagged onto the end, but 4+1 was such an abomination )), I felt it deserved its own version.
> 
> It doesn't even work on my TiVo as 4+1 is carried on a transponder that's widely affected by DECT phones (most of my friends also have this problem, but my Sky+ box doesn't).


any ideas why my Five US is missing from remap channel icons?


----------



## verses

einstein said:


> Any idea, why Five US is missing from my map icons list?


Have you reloaded TivoWeb since it was added to your Tivo's channels you receive? Does Five US appear on any other TivoWeb screens?

Ian


----------



## einstein

verses said:


> Have you reloaded TivoWeb since it was added to your Tivo's channels you receive? Does Five US appear on any other TivoWeb screens?
> 
> Ian


Yes, I've restarted TivoWeb, and restarted the Tivo to get the new icons appear, it's still not there, all the other channel icons are there (Dave, Virgin, Five Life etc).

Yes Five US appears under the Channel Map.


----------



## mrtickle

mccg said:


> I couldn't watch a program in the wrong AR format either... it even makes me cringe when I see just the odd clip at the wrong AR.
> But 99% of my viewing is WS, and my screen does not auto switch
> (it's a Panasonic Plasma panel (not TV), connected via a SCART -> component lead)
> so I nearly always see the menus & logos in WS.


Ah that makes sense. I thought there would be an explanation. Glad that you cringe!

However what I couldn't get was why you'd want all that work done to get the logos fixed, knowing that the TiVo guy, fonts yellow/green dots etc 
would all still look wrong!



> No worries though... I was hoping it would be possible just to run the existing logos through a resize filter, but as you say, I expect that would introduce new intermediate colours, which would have to be fixed manually.
> As I said, I do appreciate the hard work you have put in to the logos, and thanks.


Me too.

Er... any chance of a logo for Animé Central? (Sky CH 199)
http://www.animecentral.com/
<ducks>


----------



## einstein

einstein said:


> Yes, I've restarted TivoWeb, and restarted the Tivo to get the new icons appear, it's still not there, all the other channel icons are there (Dave, Virgin, Five Life etc).
> 
> Yes Five US appears under the Channel Map.


At present, I use the Analog Terrestial Channels to record from and record from the other Freeview channels, e.g. I record from UHF Ch.35 (aer) for Channel 5, instead of Freeview Channel 5. As specified in the Channels you receive.

I noticed that Five US is also on 35!

The two clash in Tivoweb Change Logos, so change the Channels I receive to Channel 5 35 (aer) to Channel 5 Freeview, restart Tivoweb, and Five US appears, assign icon and bobs your uncle - done!

I've always recorded from Analog rather than digital, so I could change channel with Aux, and still watch freeview channels, whilst it was recording from BBC1, BBC2, ITV, CH4, CH5, but as Analog will disappear soon sometime in future, best get used to watching Freeivew channels all the time, I also prefer fuzzy ghosting to digital break-up, video/audio syncs, etc etc

Now, just need to sort out why I cannot use Aux button with this Alba!

Does anyone know what CVBS is? and should I use this instead of RGB? Neither, give me the ability to use Aux! Maybe I need another scart cable?


----------



## mrtickle

einstein said:


> Does anyone know what CVBS is? and should I use this instead of RGB? Neither, give me the ability to use Aux! Maybe I need another scart cable?


CVBS is another name for Composite video, the worst possible quality, at the opposite end of the scale to RGB which gives the best quality. If you can't see the difference between that and RGB then something is wrong with your setup - do you have a fully wired scart cable, is RGB and Scart control turned on in the Freeview box's menus and TiVo's menus, etc.


----------



## cwaring

mrtickle said:


> If you can't see the difference between that and RGB then something is wrong with your setup ...


Or, as in my case, your eyesight


----------



## MarkW19

I'm having a bit of trouble with this, hope someone can help...

I've downloaded the most recent Aerial Plug logos. I've created a dir in /var/hack called "Logos" and uploaded all of the logos in there.

Then, I've uploaded loadlogos.tcl and deletelogos.tcl to /var/hack, typed "chmod +x loadlogos.tcl deletelogos.tcl", then "./loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/Logos", Rebooted. Tried this 3 times, and all I get after the "./loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/Logos" is:-

Initialising logo list
Initialising channel list
Processing ./logos/3C-s1-p1.png
Detected Type 1 Palette/Size Format fro 3c-s1-p1.png
Overwriting Existing Image for 3c-s1-p1.png
Successfully Imported Image 3c-s1-p1.png
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db open "/LogoGroup/$lspace:$type:$type""
("uplevel" body line 11)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set img [db $db openid $imgfsid]
set name [dbobj $img get Name]
if {[regsub -- {-s1-p1$} $name {} name] == 1} {
s..."
(procedure "addLogoIndex" line 6)
invoked from within
"addLogoIndex $imgfsid $index"
(procedure "show_import" line 177)
invoked from within
"show_import $file"
("foreach" body line 3)
invoked from within
"foreach file $filelist {
puts "Processing $file"
show_import $file
}"
(file "./loadlogos.tcl" line 585)

Can anyone help please?


----------



## kitschcamp

Have you just put a new image/drive in your TiVo? If so, you may have to wait a couple of days till your TiVo grabs the intial logos from their servers, then you can upload your own logos.


----------



## MarkW19

Yes I've just changed to a new HD, I don't have any logos at all now (not even BBC/C4/Sky), so I guess I'll wait until they come back in a day or two, then I start on changing them?


----------



## kitschcamp

Yup. When I changed my drive recently the logos appeared after a couple of days, then it was ok uploading all the rest.


----------



## MarkW19

Let's hope it's the same in the UK then


----------



## Pete77

I would imagine that forcing a daily call and then letting the database finish indexing (if new data is available) followed by a reboot might help speed up the process.


----------



## OzSat

I purchased a disc with software installed - and have never got the logos on that disc set - over 12 months now.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> I purchased a disc with software installed - and have never got the logos on that disc set - over 12 months now.


I imagine Tivoheaven will be eager to tell us that the hard drive in question could not have come from them. I wonder where it did come from?


----------



## Mark Bennett

Pete77 said:


> I imagine Tivoheaven will be eager to tell us that the hard drive in question could not have come from them. I wonder where it did come from?


In the Glo Remote thread you said "_I don't have any grievance with TivoHeaven_" - so why even say the above in this thread? No one mentioned TivoHeaven!


----------



## Pete77

Mark Bennett said:


> In the Glo Remote thread you said "_I don't have any grievance with TivoHeaven_" - so why even say the above in this thread? No one mentioned TivoHeaven!


You seem to be reading something in to my comments that isn't there.

Tivoheaven supply hundreds of replacement prepared drives a year to a standard template and have many contented customers on this forum. So I cannot believe the missing logos issue would be with one of their prepared drives.

That being so I was just curious where ozsat had got his pre-prepared hard drive from. On the other hand I suspect as moderator he may prefer not to indicate the source due to the need for the forum moderator to remain impartial.


----------



## Benedict

Pete77 said:


> You seem to be reading something in to my comments that isn't there.


So what exactly were you trying to say?



Pete77 said:


> That being so I was just curious where ozsat had got his pre-prepared hard drive from.


So why not just ask him where he got his drive from? Why even mention TiVoHeaven?


----------



## cwaring

So. New drive image with only standard terrestrial channels.

If I were to add some of the logos that are for channels available on Freeview and _then_ re-run GS to change the set-up _to_ Freeview, would the logos then be used; or do I have to add the logos _after_ re-running GS?


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> So. New drive image with only standard terrestrial channels.
> 
> If I were to add some of the logos that are for channels available on Freeview and _then_ re-run GS to change the set-up _to_ Freeview, would the logos then be used; or do I have to add the logos _after_ re-running GS?


Probably either would work but I expect it would be safer to add them after re-running Guided setup. If there are logos available for channels not on that Tivo platform the Tivo simply doesn't use them.


----------



## cwaring

Therein lies the problem; well it would  The drive is going into a non-networked Tivo. I'd have to bring it back down here again and put it back in mine just to add the logos.

Oh well. I don't think my parents are _that_ bothered about them. I might just try it and see what happens


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Oh well. I don't think my parents are _that_ bothered about them. I might just try it and see what happens


Speaking as one about to install Tivo at my widowed Mother's place (she does run a PC and email and use the web a lot and has broadband with almost no problems despite being 73) I know that she will only be bothered about what I tell her is meant to be available and useable on the Tivo.

But it would annoy the hell out of me each time I visited not to have the logos.

You should have done what I did and splashed out the extra for a Tivo with a Cachecard as that should mean I can update logos when I visit and even maintain recordings etc for her remotely as required.


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> You should have done what I did and splashed out the extra for a Tivo with a Cachecard ...


As it happens, they bought it themselves; on my recommendation of course  They didn't need the networking features at the time, and still don't, and I can't tell them to spend and extra £50-100 just to make an occasional upgrade easier for me


----------



## Benedict

New logo on the way for BBC Three










Looks very similar to










And also not a million miles away from


----------



## ericd121

This is a hoary old chestnut. 

Is there a way to make the icons appear in Tivo's Now Playing without rebooting?

I've never been able to do it, but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Pete77

ericd121 said:


> Is there a way to make the icons appear in Tivo's Now Playing without rebooting?


Don't the new logos appear once the databases have been rebuilt following a normal daily call. I don't myself as I have never been patient enough and have always forced a reboot following adding new logos.



> I've never been able to do it, but maybe I'm missing something.


What exactly is wrong with rebooting the Tivo though. Are you one of those trying to get your Tivo in to the Guinness Book of Records for the most days of continuous Uptime without a reboot?


----------



## mikerr

To many people a reboot is a "hammer to crack an egg" approach.

Especially as all that is required it to send tivo a signal that the data has changed,
so it can re-index it. The problem is finding the correct signal (if it even exists).


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> To many people a reboot is a "hammer to crack and egg" approach.


To those who are in the "my Tivo must run 24/7 365 brigade you mean".

But of course neither you or I are in that brigade with our Tivos being rebooted daily on mains timers in order to ensure that we have a near totally reliable Tivo, even if we go away from home for a few days.............


----------



## ericd121

Pete77 said:


> What exactly is wrong with rebooting the Tivo though. Are you one of those trying to get your Tivo in to the Guinness Book of Records for the most days of continuous Uptime without a reboot?


Er...yes. 

237d 19h 12m 24s so far.


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> ...with our Tivos being rebooted daily on mains timers in order to ensure that we have a near totally reliable Tivo, even if we go away from home for a few days.............


Oh come on. _Daily_ re-boots? Unless there's something _seriously_ wrong, that really shouldn't be necessary. My Tivo is "near totally reliable" without doing that.



ericd121 said:


> 237d 19h 12m 24s so far.


I'm so jealous


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> My Tivo is *"near totally reliable"* without doing that.


Perhaps you could indicate what goes wrong on it when it is not reliable then.

Also I suspect you never go away on holiday and always use your Tivo nearly every day so to you the prospect of a freeze in the menus is not serious to you because you will be there to correct it manually a few hours later.

Rebooting daily does no harm and ensures Tivo does not miss recordings for 2 or 3 weeks if I go away and it freezes.


----------



## mikerr

cwaring said:


> Oh come on. _Daily_ re-boots? Unless there's something _seriously_ wrong, that really shouldn't be necessary. My Tivo is "near totally reliable" without doing that.


It's more the set top boxes that benefit from daily reboots, as they can get stuck on a "press ok to continue" screen in various scenarios.

While tivo doesn't necessarily need rebooting so often, it does no harm IMO, and is better for hacks that may be hogging memory. A reboot is a nice "clean sweep".

Software types tend to hate this method though, it goes against the grain somehow


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Perhaps you could indicate what goes wrong on it when it is not reliable then.


It's as near to totally reliable as any computer technology (PC) generally gets; ie 99.9%.

Perhaps you would care to explain why yours _needs_ re-booting every day.



mikerr said:


> It's more the set top boxes that benefit from daily reboots...


Fair enough, but Pete didn't say that. He specifically said his Tivo needs daily reboots.



mikerr said:


> While tivo doesn't necessarily need rebooting so often, it does no harm IMO, and is better for hacks that may be hogging memory. A reboot is a nice "clean sweep".


Fair enough, but surely not _daily_?


----------



## dogsbody

I actually have a comment to make on this... however... can we please move this to another thread!?

This thread is about new channel logos and I am subscribed to it so that I am notified when new logo's come out.

Discussing this here doesn't help with search results either.

Thank you


----------



## Falcon4

I need some help here. I finally dug my Series 1 SVR-2000 TiVo out of the closet (actually, under the monitor in the living room, taking up space but not being used) to hook it up to a shiny new digital cable connection. I updated TivoWebPlus and Hackman, along with a few other adjustments (did I really need 10 backup copies of rc.sysinit.author, several broken copies of some software I was testing, and temp files all over the place?).

Now I'm looking at other things to tweak on it. I found this logo tweak interesting. I can't find any evidence suggesting that logos aren't possible on my old S1 TiVo, but I've never even seen it displayed on the screen. Is it even capable of logos?

When I try to import a logo, or run loadlogos.tcl, I get:
(TivoWebPlus output...)


Code:


-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------  --cut here--action:logos, path:/import/, env:file ANIPLN1-s1-p1.png lspace 1 submit Import, code:'errDbNotFound'
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

    while executing
"db $db open "/LogoGroup/$lspace:$type:$type""
    ("uplevel" body line 3)
    invoked from: "uplevel $body"
    invoked from: "transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from: "RetryTransaction {
set img [db $db openid $imgfsid]
set logogroup [db $db open "/LogoGroup/$lspace:$type:$type"]
dbobj $logogroup add Index $index
dbo..."
    (procedure "show_import" line 85)
    invoked from: "show_import $chan [join [lrange $parsedPath 2 end] {/}] $env"
    (procedure "MOD::action_logos" line 16)
    invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--

(Loadlogos.tcl output


Code:


Initialising logo list
Initialising channel list
object not found (errNmNameNotFound)

    while executing
"mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable"
    ("uplevel" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
    set channeltablefsid [lindex [mfs find $guideindexdir/ChannelTable] 0]
    set channeltabledata [mfs get $channeltablefsid]
  }"
    (procedure "init_channelindex" line 55)
    invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
    (file "./loadlogos.tcl" line 583)

Is it possible at all? I don't know anything about TCL scripting or true TiVo internals (PHP, yes... TCL, no), so I don't know what it's trying to say. *shrug*


----------



## aerialplug

I've just seen the new BBC THREE onscreen logo for the first time and I feel so upset about how annoying and attention seeking it is that I refuse to draw a TiVo logo for it.

It's INSANELY dayglo in the corner of the screen - and had a 100&#37; white BBC logo on top and 100% white "new" underneath, not to mention the dayglo "three". Horrible.

I mean.... it was a new episode of Torchwood! Something I watch weekly and look forward to - but my eyes just couldn't stop moving to it. I gave up after 6 minutes.

It now increasingly seems to feel for me that many new TV series are adverts for DVD disc sets for those who care about what they want to see on their screens. Thank goodness that BBC 1 2(not in Wales for some of the time though), ITV and Four are till logo free - but for how much longer? Five went the way of the DOG last year - but at least theirs is relatively transparent!

Edit: it's also still way too far across the screen for Widescreen viewers - SO intrusive. The BBC duty log told me that I was the first person to complain about it when I called just now - I find that even more upsetting to be honest.


----------



## TCM2007

Eeek, I see what you mean. That's awful.


----------



## tom_m

I actually SMS'd aerialplug at around the time he posted that - saying much the same - that new dayglo DOG is just horrible...

Time to find the online complaint form for the BBC! - ahh http://www.bbc.co.uk/feedback/


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> The BBC duty log told me that I was the first person to complain about it when I called just now - I find that even more upsetting to be honest.


In my experience this is a standard lie told by the employees of Capita in Belfast (who run the BBC Information call centre) to then justify your feedback being ignored and no action taken.

They always told me I was the only person upset about BBC Parliament being shown in quarter screen only on Freeview for several years but a press release issued by the BBC when they made the change top to full screen clearly indicated that as usual Capita staff had been lieing to BBC licence payers.

Have you emailed the Controller of BBC Three to register your displeasure on the subject. You are more likely to get a meaningful reply in that quarter.

His name is Danny Cohen. More info at:-

www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2007/04_april/10/three.shtml

Email address:- [email protected] (to spare Mr Cohen's email inbox being filled with unwanted spam by bots trawling through this site).

Or how about also cc'ng

Jana Bennett, Director of Vision
and
Tim Davie, Director, Marketing, Communications and Audiences.

Again [email protected]

Given your former role at the BBC and that you no longer have to pull your forelock to these people as en employee you are surely well placed to comment on this matter as an expert.


----------



## aerialplug

To be honest I don't see the point after the arrogance I got the last time I campaigned about the BBC ONE and BBC TWO logos being introduced to all digital channels (eventually removed but then re-introduced on the then BBC Choice channel with its regional names that in some cases went all the way across the screen in the case of *[C] CHOICE Northern Ireland until regionalisation was moved to BBC Two).

Back then I got the standard line from viewer enquiries that I was the only that they'd had a complaint even though I clearly wasn't as back then I actually had access to the duty logs and there were many daily complaints on the matter.

THe most ignorant and pointless argument was recently when I complained to FIve about their re-introduction of a logo after being one of the only channels in recent years to make the decision to remove their logo a few years ago. All the points I made were ignored and justified the DOG by saying that " 85% of households in the UK are watching digital TV and we believe that the majority of this audience are extremely visually literate and comfortable with the use of DOGs. "

All these channels are ignoring what they feel are the minority and branding their channels regardless of the fact that a significant number of "minority" viewers find them annoying.

Mark my words - Four will be next - they've been itching to brand their main output for years and have always sneaked in the logo on certain brands (T4 and for a while horse racing and other sporting events). ITV have less of a problem than they would have had a few years ago as idividual regional identities have largely been wiped out by the corporate takeovers of recent years and as we know already, the BBC have no compunction about branding their output on every channel they feel they can get away with - and as we've seen recently they're not exactly discrete when they do it. Viewers in Wales still occasionally get a BBC 2W logo to remind us that we're not getting the true BBC Two.

Unless ther remove it (highly unlikely) or make it semi transparent I won't watch Torchwod on BBC Three this time round and I'll wait to see it on logo-free BBC Two.*


----------



## cwaring

I've comlained aready; even before seeing this thread just now.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> Unless ther remove it (highly unlikely) or make it semi transparent I won't watch Torchwod on BBC Three this time round and I'll wait to see it on logo-free BBC Two.


I admire a man who sticks to his principles but assuming that you are not one of the select few who's viewing contributes to the national tv audience rating figures then I suppose that sadly your protest will go largely unnoticed........

BBC Radio4's Feedback programs likes to crusade and hawl in the station controllers to account for this kind of stuff but obviously they don't cover tv and sadly Points of View does not seem to do nearly as effective a job over this kind of stuff.


----------



## aerialplug

Pete77 said:


> Email address:- [email protected] (to spare Mr Cohen's email inbox being filled with unwanted spam by bots trawling through this site).


Nice sentiment - but any bbc.co.uk email address that ever ends up being published anywhere online ends up being spammed with many hundreds of emails a day unfortunately. Experience...


----------



## dogsbody

aerialplug said:


> Nice sentiment - but any bbc.co.uk email address that ever ends up being published anywhere online ends up being spammed with many hundreds of emails a day unfortunately. Experience...


Which is why he didn't put there e-mail addresses online!!??


----------



## Pete77

Just seen the BBC Three DOG tonight prominently positioned so that even those of us watching on a 16:9 picture trimmed to fit a 4:3 screen are still subjected to its full revolting bright pinkness.

What were they thinking of.:down:


----------



## Pete77

dogsbody said:


> Which is why he didn't put there e-mail addresses online!!??


Hey Dogsbody,

Kind of a spooky coincidence that you should make a sudden reappearance in the forum to comment on DOGs.


----------



## dogsbody

LOL, I just lurk here now


----------



## Gavin

Hi, Any plan to add Dave Logo's?

http://uktv.co.uk/dave/homepage/sid/5002

Not complicated I know but for completeness.


----------



## Pete77

Gavin said:


> Hi, Any plan to add Dave Logo's?
> 
> http://uktv.co.uk/dave/homepage/sid/5002
> 
> Not complicated I know but for completeness.


May be Aerialplug has an objection in principle to any tv station that decides to call itself Dave just to appear to be hip and trendy.

I know that I certainly do


----------



## SPR

Could Sky Real Lives channels be added to the next release please?
http://style.sky.com/reallives/

Have tried to create my own for Dave. Despite being simple in design looked awful! (Not that it looks great ordinarily  )
So have had to resort to asking for these.


----------



## ...coolstream

I noticed on THREE that the dog is now fading in and out and not static as I'm sure it used to be.

If this is some way of attempting to appease protests, I don't think it works because a flashing pink logo is even more distracting.


----------



## Pete77

...coolstream said:


> I noticed on THREE that the dog is now fading in and out and not static as I'm sure it used to be.
> 
> If this is some way of attempting to appease protests, I don't think it works because a flashing pink logo is even more distracting.


It definitely was static.

Of course this could be an effort to make it stand out even more and to stick even more strongly in the brains of easily influenced young people than any attempt to placate anyone.

Other unacceptable recent moves with DOGs are no longer ensuring they appear in the 4:3 section of the picture for the many people selecting 4:3 viewing mode when watching a Sky or Freeview box on a 4:3 television. Even CBeebies is now putting the DOG at the edge of the 14:9 picture area on its digital feeds instead of at the edge of the 4:3 one. This is stupid when no one watches in 14:9 on a digital STB.

Or is that a Sky Digibox handles 4:3 picture mode differently on a 4:3 tv from a Freeview box.


----------



## aerialplug

I do have plans to update the logo set - I've already drawn Dave but not sure where I put it at the moment - and the new Three will be a part of it for completeness. That doesn't mean I'm going to be watching the channel until they do something about it.

It may take a few days to do the update as things are quite busy at the moment . It leaves time for requests and pointers to logos that have changed since the last build.

Speaking of DOGs doing new things to get your attention - the Sky ONC DOG seems to have shifted to the top right hand corner of the screen tonight for Stargate - but it's back in the top left now. I wonder why?


----------



## atari_addict

aerialplug said:


> I do have plans to update the logo set


Can I draw your attention to my post 913 please?


----------



## Pete77

How about the following:-

Sky Ch No Channel Name
149 Zone Romantica
186 Red Tv
280 Horse & Country
283 SA Direct
293 Living In Spain
435 Setanta Sports News
626 Pop Girl
911 Playboy One

I have tried to restrict it to those missing logos from channels that appear to be there for the long term rather than only 3 months (as is the case with some of the 150 to 200 newbie brigade) and that people might reasonably want to record something off.

I think its pretty poor that Tribune has still not added EPG support for 149 Zone Romantica in view of the mainstream program content and their existing relationship with Zone for EPG listings.


----------



## difelma

I have just downloaded logos for my TiVo and couldn't help noticing that the regional ITVs don't include Ulster - could be the end of the peace process if you're not careful!!! 

So any chance of UTV and while you're at it RTE1, RTE2, TV3 and TG4?

Thanks - I currently only have aerial input so my TiVo looks very sorry for itself with only three logos to work with!!!


----------



## BrianHughes

difelma said:


> ...So any chance of UTV and while you're at it RTE1, RTE2, TV3 and TG4? ...


You'll find the UTV, RTE1, RTE2 & TG4 logos in the Sky lineup. You have to link the UTV one manually as its name isn't correct.

TV3 isn't broadcast on Sky so I don't know if a logo has been done for it. I seem to rememmber there was one back in the days when we used an "RTE aerial"


----------



## AMc

aerialplug - something has just zapped my logos. I'm putting them back using Freeview 9.3 from your site
I found a seperate zip with Dave and Nuts attached earlier in this thread.
I don't seem to have Channel4+1 (edit: found in the Sky package 9.3.1, perhaps it can be added to the next Freeview release?) 
I can't find the new revolting BBCThree logo - did you do it or give up in disgust?

I hope you can find the time to do this, I imagine quite a few people will be hunting down the current logoset today! In the last post you said you were busy - I hope that's a 'good' busy


----------



## aerialplug

It's happened to us all - this time even the native logos have gone.

I just did loadlogos, rebooted and they're all back.

I'm hoping to find some time to do some of the logos this weekend - also I wonder if there may be another logo database refresh sometime soon to put back the ones they probably didn't mean to delelte so maybe going to the effort of refreshing them yourself now is probably not a brilliant idea.


----------



## aerialplug

As I no longer watch anything on BBC Three on account of that monstrosity of an onscreen logo I won't be seeing the benefit of this but, I decided to render them as a response to the special request tonight while chatting to someone on the phone...

It even grates on me when it appears on material shown on TV-Burp - but I guess that's exactly what the cretins in the marketing department want - the channel is branded in such a way that you KNOW where you saw the programmes.

to be honest, I sort of like the logo idea and even like the branding - but I HATE the fact they want to put it on the screen all the time throughout all their programming.

Enjoy the logo - I won't be seeing it on my TiVo any time soon if the form letter I got from the Beeb about increased brand awareness for the channel is anything to go by...

As to downloading a logo set - I really hope to find some time this weekend to get a new one built and recommend waiting a day or so anyway as I susptect they may send another correction to correct the over zealous deletion they did today...

[edit - probably discussed elsewhere already but I notice my posts are dated an hour in the future - the consequence of the US changing DST earlier than us I guess...]


----------



## kitschcamp

There's a relatively easy way to see BBC Three without the logos. If you use iPlayer, a lot of the time you only get a discreet white BBC logo in the far left for a lot of Three's programs.


----------



## aerialplug

The only way to watch the I-Player on Linux is on a rather badly compressed post card sized web stream at the moment. The BBC didn't seem think that there would be other platforms other than ones with Micro$oft DRM present like the Apple or Linux users for their near-broadcast quality file sharing service (which also sucks your broadband allowance away rather swiftly if you use it a lot).

Blow the web stream I-Player up to full screen and you enjoy each digitally encoded artefact in all its glory.

Besides, I like to watch things on my TV, while smoking my pipe while wearing my slippers, thankyou very much - none of this new fangled computer thingies putting pictures on the telly for me...  

Oh - and on that size and resolution the BBC logo is pretty much a little blob in the corner and can only just be made out to be their logo! Own goal.


----------



## Pete77

Some logos that were not part of the original Tivo provided boring white BBC set seem to have survived on my Tivo.

ITV3, ITV4, Five Life, UKTV History, Information Tv, Motors Tv, CITV, Travel Channel, UKTV Documentary, UKTV People, More4 and Five US. Everything else seems to have gone for my very large collection of 600 odd recordings.

Now to try a forced reassociation. But why did the above logos survive?


----------



## dogsbody

Pete77 said:


> Now to try a forced reassociation. But why did the above logos survive?


I lost all mine yesterday, Strangely before I forcibly updated all the logo's from aerialplug's latest set I noticed that "Dave" had the original (TiVo supplied) UKTV Gold logo. Now that I have done a mass update it doesn't have any.

aerialplug, you ask which are missing from your pack, now that I have done an update from your 9.3.1 sky release I can tell you...

Logo with pink background - c4p1-tw-s2-p2.png
Wrong Logo - BBC3 
Missing Logo's...
- DAVE : UKTV's Dave
- DAVEP1 : UKTV's Dave Plus 1 Hour
- UKTVDM1 : UKTV Drama (Plus 1 Hour)
- MTVR : MTV (R)
- DSIKNOW : Discovery Knowledge
- UKGARD : UKTV Gardens
- MTV1P1 : MTV One Plus One Hour
- SETSPNW : Setanta Sports News
- LFCEU : LFC TV
- NICKJR2 : Nick Junior 2
- DISNYP1 : Disney Channel +1
- CNTOO : Cartoon Network Too
- FUNRDG : FUN Radio Digital

Thank you again, the latest pack looks great


----------



## Pete77

Pete77 said:


> Now to try a forced reassociation. But why did the above logos survive?


The Tivoweb Logos module reassociate function reassociated most logos successfuly but I had to re-link another 10 or 15 by hand.

I find this method plus importing individual new logos for new channels or channels that change their logos is easier than simply replacing the complete logo set wholesale every time this lost logo association problem happens.


----------



## Pete77

The original boring white BBC, Sky and UK Gold logos have returned in last night's daily call, thus displacing Aerialplug's much higher quality and superior replacements for them.

So you will either have to reload all your Logos again as a set or do what I did and associate them manually for BBC One to BBC Four, CBeebies, CBBC, BBC Parliament, BBC News24, Sky News, BBC Radio4 and BBC Radio 7 (those being the only ones I have set up that are affected).

It would be nice if somebody at Tivo Inc in California could one day explain to us what they do the database that causes these periodic logo disassociation issues.


----------



## AMc

They seem to have added generic BBC logos to all BBC channels inc. News24 and the Radio channels on Freeview most of which had nothing before.
IIRC you used to only have BBC logos on BBC1 and 2 - as Tivo launched when 3 and 4 were called Choice and ... memory fails me.

Anyway - having sorted through the Freeview logos to get them all to associate properly last time - I just ran deletelogos.tcl then addlogos.tcl YMMV


----------



## Rob Randall

AMc said:


> IIRC you used to only have BBC logos on BBC1 and 2 - as Tivo launched when 3 and 4 were called Choice and ... memory fails me.


Knowledge? or has my memory failed me too?


----------



## Pete77

Rob Randall said:


> Knowledge? or has my memory failed me too?


Your memory serves you correctly. Its amazing what people will create Wikipedia entries for:-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Knowledge

I must say that with ITV now running ITV1 to ITV4 24 hours a day and MM effectively amounting to another 24 hour ITV5 there must be a lot of peoople at the BBC who are rather unhappy that BBC Three and BBC Four are only on air for so few hours per day. On the other hand they do have BBC News 24 and BBC Parliament as other 24 hour stations.........


----------



## AMc

Pete77 said:


> there must be a lot of peoople at the BBC who are rather unhappy that BBC Three and BBC Four are only on air for so few hours per day.


On the other hand there are lots of parents who are pleased to have advert free CBBC and CBeebies on during the day - and them stopping broadcasting at 7pm so they can get the kids off to bed without "one more programme, please...."
Its amazing how useful the 6.50pm CBeebies bedtime story is at convincing a 3 year old she has to go to bed now.


----------



## Pete77

AMc said:


> Its amazing how useful the 6.50pm CBeebies bedtime story is at convincing a 3 year old she has to go to bed now.


Never seemed to work with my nephew who never wanted to go to bed and was always reappearing for the next hour or two after his bedtime story. It does work with my 4 year old niece though who is very good about going to bed at 7pm just a her Mum would like her too. Mind you its another story if someone tells her off for doing something she wants to do during her waking hours (tantrums and tears then always ensue). My nephew was much better about being told he mustn't do certain things.

Also one must point out that ITV has CITV which at least used to finish at an even more parent friendly 6.30pm. Not sure what is happening since it stopped time sharing with ITV4 (I presume it now time shares with something else - MM perhaps?).


----------



## bobbymobile

Any chance of having these channels logos being made?

Bet 209
Urban TV 202
Anime central 199

Cheers


----------



## nickf

Any chance of a logo for FIVER (replaced Five Life) ?


----------



## aerialplug

The arrival of Fiver has prompted me to get some new logos drawn - watch this space - a new set will soon be available...


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> The arrival of Fiver has prompted me to get some new logos drawn - watch this space - a new set will soon be available...


FIVER is such a terrible name for a channel that I thought you might ignore it like the new BBC Three pink monstrosity.

I didn't think a worse channel name than Dave was possible but now I have decided that it is.


----------



## speedyrite

aerialplug said:


> The arrival of Fiver has prompted me to get some new logos drawn - watch this space - a new set will soon be available...


Yay! Mmmmm, new logos...


----------



## aerialplug

New logos. There are numerous changes and tweaks in this release and I didn't make any notes along the way. Lots of new ones, some changed ones and some deleted/deprecated.

This is release 9.4 - a sort of beta release if you like. Please provide feedback of any problems (call signs not matching, colour problems or any other logo requests).

Found in the usual place as linked to in the .sig


----------



## aerialplug

One problem spotted - BBC News 24 is no longer branded as such so its call sign (and indeed logo) have changed. I'll get the new one associated with the new logo in the next release.


----------



## aerialplug

One of the channels I felt deserved an improved logo despite the fact that their brand hasn't changed since day one was Hallmark. In the early days I wouldn't have come near this channel as it seemed to show mostly sentimental programmes that were completely opposite of what I found interesting but recently they're showing first run episodes of Monk, Jericho and a few other things I'd probably find interesting if I had time to watch them.

Personally, I like the new one with transparent background (these are the hardest to render, if you want them to look good - though the compromise is that they look a little worse on TiVoWeb).


----------



## dogsbody

Awesome aerialplug, I love these logo's and love the additions in this version too 

You asked for feedback, I now only have two missing logo's...
- UKGARD : UKTV Gardens
- LFCEU : LFC TV
... although I don't really care about LCF 

Oh and you already spotted BBC News although it will always be BBC News 24 to me 

Thanks again


----------



## aerialplug

dogsbody said:


> Awesome aerialplug, I love these logo's and love the additions in this version too
> 
> You asked for feedback, I now only have two missing logo's...
> - UKGARD : UKTV Gardens
> - LFCEU : LFC TV
> ... although I don't really care about LCF
> 
> Oh and you already spotted BBC News although it will always be BBC News 24 to me
> 
> Thanks again


Always BBC News 24 for me too - it sounds so clumsy how they refer it as "the news channel" on other BBC channels - I knew something weird was up. As always, the old logos will still live on in the deprecated folder.

UK Gardens - spotted that one a while back but forgot to get round to doing it.
[edit: UK Gardens (UKGARD) has been in the set for quite some time now... I'm not quite sure why it didn't appear on the latest install - it hasn't installed on mine either, yet the callsign looks correct - weird...]


----------



## dogsbody

aerialplug said:


> UK Gardens - spotted that one a while back but forgot to get round to doing it.
> [edit: UK Gardens (UKGARD) has been in the set for quite some time now... I'm not quite sure why it didn't appear on the latest install - it hasn't installed on mine either, yet the callsign looks correct - weird...]


I just tried re-importing just UK Gardens but got a strange error...



Code:


# ./loadlogos.tcl /var/hack/logos/tmp_ukgarden
Initialising logo list
Initialising channel list
Processing /var/hack/logos/wibble/UKGARD-s1-p1.png
Error: Filename suffix '-s1-p1' does not match detected type '2'ukgard-s1-p1.png
Processing /var/hack/logos/wibble/UKGARD-s2-p2.png
Error: Filename suffix '-s2-p2' does not match detected type '1'ukgard-s2-p2.png

... I can't see what's wrong with it!


----------



## aerialplug

dogsbody said:


> ... I can't see what's wrong with it!


I can! Schoolboy error on my part! Saved a type 2 logo as a type 1 and vice versa. Very easy to fix - thanks for the feedback!


----------



## speedyrite

aerialplug said:


> New logos. There are numerous changes and tweaks in this release and I didn't make any notes along the way. Lots of new ones, some changed ones and some deleted/deprecated.
> 
> This is release 9.4 - a sort of beta release if you like. Please provide feedback of any problems (call signs not matching, colour problems or any other logo requests).
> 
> Found in the usual place as linked to in the .sig


Many thanks (once again) for taking the time and trouble to bring some colour and life to our Now Playing lists!


----------



## Milhouse

Smashing job aerialplug!

Quick question though - should the Five logo have that odd green/yellow background in Now Playing and TiVoWeb (I'm using the Sky set)? Would this logo look better with yellow text on a transparent background, or white text on a transparent background?


----------



## aerialplug

Milhouse said:


> Smashing job aerialplug!
> 
> Quick question though - should the Five logo have that odd green/yellow background in Now Playing and TiVoWeb (I'm using the Sky set)? Would this logo look better with yellow text on a transparent background, or white text on a transparent background?


LOL - do you know - exactly the same thing went through my mind this morning! The original colour scheme is based on that of when the new logo was first introduced.

I'll give the transparent background solution a go to see what it looks like.


----------



## aerialplug

"five" with a transparent background rocks 

Now that I've got a better idea on doing the antialiasing, I may have another go at re-doing the Sky logos - Sky Onc looks a little grubby as I used the wrong shade of blue for the antialiasing..


----------



## Milhouse

aerialplug said:


> "five" with a transparent background rocks


Excellent - thanks again! I'll try it tonight when I get home


----------



## aerialplug

Sorry - the modifications haven't been put online yet - I've been waiting for any feedback about errors and additional requests to die down 

Hopefully in the next day or so, the first proper release 9.4.1 will go online with suggestions included.


----------



## atari_addict

aerialplug said:


> I can! Schoolboy error on my part! Saved a type 2 logo as a type 1 and vice versa. Very easy to fix - thanks for the feedback!


May I respectfully point you to my post of 10/10/2007 (913) in which I pointed this out. MTV Hits had a typo in the filename, plus a couple of other points?

Obviously, some channel names etc might have changed in the meantime.


----------



## bugmenever

aerialplug said:


> Hopefully in the next day or so, the first proper release 9.4.1 will go online with suggestions included.


Great, look forward to checking out the updated version soon!


----------



## SPR

Could these sky digital channels be considered please?
253 SRELIV Sky Real Lives 
254 SRELIVP Sky Real Lives Plus One Hour 
255 SRELIV2 Sky Real Lives 2
http://style.sky.com/Sky_Real_Lives/

Made a request in #983, but think that was about the time of your house move. As additions are all a favour by you aerialplug to all of us, it didn't feel right requesting again before this new release was made. Many thanks.


----------



## ColinYounger

aerialplug - Any news on the new set release? Appreciate you're probably working hard at the moment.


----------



## The Obo

What about DMAX? (and Dmax + 1)?

are there icons for these anywhere?


----------



## aerialplug

ColinYounger said:


> aerialplug - Any news on the new set release? Appreciate you're probably working hard at the moment.


Okey - I'm hoping to get the next release out in the next couple of days with the bug fixes (hopefully) and (possibly) the Freeview distro too.

Can anyone let me know (Ozsat, I think you're the best person for this...) if the call signs are different for Freesat for any channels? Hopefully not - and if this is the case the sat distribution will do for Freesat too.


----------



## Milhouse

aerialplug said:


> Okey - I'm hoping to get the next release out in the next couple of days with the bug fixes (hopefully) and (possibly) the Freeview distro too.


Any updates, pretty please?  Need to reload my logos, may as well do it with the latest set if they're available...


----------



## TCM2007

There's 4Music to add as of tonight too.


----------



## cwaring

aerialplug said:


> Okey - I'm hoping to get the next release out in the next couple of days with the bug fixes (hopefully) and (possibly) the Freeview distro too.


Nothing yet then? (Still 1.9.4, May 12th) on your site 

Are you doing a new "BBC News" logo?

Also, "Blank type 2 Logo with purple mask" is missing from your 'DIY Logos' section 

*ETA:* Will these two do the job? I only pasted them onto the existing (old) NEWS24 logos.
*ETA2:* Damn! "Wrong File Format". Oh well. Never mind!


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> There's 4Music to add as of tonight too.


I note that its a pay channel and not even FTV. Surely this isn't in line with C4's long terms strategy on digital terrestrial, digital satellite and cable?


----------



## b166er

Pete77 said:


> I note that its a pay channel and not even FTV. Surely this isn't in line with C4's long terms strategy on digital terrestrial, digital satellite and cable?


Shocked  After seeing their ad for the upcoming channel probably half a dozen times, I had no idea at all it was a pay channel. They certainly keep that fact quiet in the ads.


----------



## Pete77

b166er said:


> Shocked  After seeing their ad for the upcoming channel probably half a dozen times, I had no idea at all it was a pay channel. They certainly keep that fact quiet in the ads.


Well its pay at the moment on Sky/Astra but I can't see how that makes sense if one of their main likely target markets is Freesatters. I haven't tried rescanning the old OnDigital DTX 6370 to see if its free or even available at all on Freeview.

Obviously TMF and The Hits are free on Freeview and pay on Sky but that is for legacy related contractual reasons. I can's see why C4 would start a new music channel on satellite that is pay from the outset. That seems to go against the whole direction of their current corporate strategy. Especially when loads of other music channels at 28 degrees East are FTA.


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Obviously TMF and *The Hits* are free on Freeview and pay on Sky but that is for legacy related contractual reasons.


Really? As far as I know, 4Music has _replaced_ 'The Hits' on Sky and VM, so assume that's why it's 'pay' on those platforms and not on Freeview.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Really? As far as I know, 4Music has _replaced_ 'The Hits' on Sky and VM, so assume that's why it's 'pay' on those platforms and not on Freeview.


What has that got to do with it?

The channel is now branded 4Music so therefore one would expect it to follow the corporate positioning of any other channel broadcast by the Channel 4 stable i.e. FTA/FTV.

Changing it from pay to FTA or FTV is the flick of a switch in technical terms (although not obviously in contractual terms) so if its still pay then it should have not been rebranded 4Music.


----------



## Pete77

www.joinfreesat.co.uk/index.php/4music-launches-today-but-not-on-freesat has more discussion about this.


----------



## Benedict

Pete77 said:


> The channel is now branded 4Music so therefore one would expect it to follow the corporate positioning of any other channel broadcast by the Channel 4 stable i.e. FTA/FTV.


4Music is not owned by Channel 4. It's owned by BoxTV, which these days is a 50:50 joint venture between Channel 4 and Bauer Media (my employer). As Carl rightly points out, it is a re-branded and re-launched version of The Hits. Any contracts with Sky will almost certainly pre-date Channel 4's invlovement in BoxTV.



Pete77 said:


> ....so if its still pay then it should have not been rebranded 4Music.


Why not?


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> What has that got to do with it?


Well...



Pete77 said:


> (although not obviously in contractual terms)


I guess it's a term of the contract that's stopping them going FTA.



Benedict said:


> As Carl rightly points out, it is a re-branded and re-launched version of The Hits.


Ahh. That bit I _didn't_ realise. I wondered what had happened to TH 

@Benedict. I assume then, that C4's buying of a 50% stake in "The Hits" came with the condition of a re-branding? Just my guess.


----------



## Benedict

cwaring said:


> I assume then, that C4's buying of a 50% stake in "The Hits" came with the condition of a re-branding? Just my guess.


I don't know the answer to that, although I imagine it would be unlikely. When Emap sold their 50% of BoxTV to C4 just over a year ago The Hits was the UK's most watched music TV channel and you don't rebrand something like that without serious consideration of the consequences.

The BoxTV joint venture is more than just The Hits though. It includes the Smash Hits, Kerrang!, Kiss, Magic, Q and The Box TV channels.


----------



## Pete77

Benedict said:


> I don't know the answer to that, although I imagine it would be unlikely. When Emap sold their 50% of BoxTV to C4 just over a year ago The Hits was the UK's most watched music TV channel and you don't rebrand something like that without serious consideration of the consequences.


It was was the most watched surely purely because it was one of only two FTA music channels on Freeview. Probably it had the more viewers of the two only because it had a lower channel number than TMF.

But now with Freeview taking off one would have thought that being FTA on freesat.co.uk was also important, although having said that there are around one million Sky Freesatters compared to only around 200,000 BBC/ITV freesat.co.uk types at the present time. However obviously the freesat.co.uk brigade are likely to increase vastly once the Humax HD PVR is launched, presumably just in time for the xmas sales rush.


----------



## aerialplug

I'll get something together asap


----------



## aerialplug

Hmm new Sky 1 to replace Sky ONC - and 2 and 3. Really need to get my act together now...


----------



## atari_addict

aerialplug said:


> Hmm new Sky 1 to replace Sky ONC - and 2 and 3. Really need to get my act together now...


A Stone of Sisyphus job - but rewarding in the end!


----------



## aerialplug

Life's been insanely busy these days with many other other priorities.

Still - I hope to get a proper logo distribution together soon. As a taster, here is my first draft of the three new Sky logos. They fit in well with the new re-brand - it took over an hour to get these done as logos with transparent backgrounds are incredibly fiddly to get right, and I'm not 100% happy with a couple of them still.

I hope you like them.

As usual, comments appreciated, positive or negative and I hope to get a proper full set uploaded soon.


----------



## Milhouse

Any luck with an updated set?


----------



## aerialplug

Soon... especially with so many new logos appearing recently.


----------



## aerialplug

Based on the fact that TiVo wiped the logo database with an update yesterday, a new distribution is being worked on and will be available hopefully later today - keep your eye on this thread for more information.


----------



## aerialplug

A beta version of 9.5.0 can now be found here.

Could you please download it and try it out - I'm sure I've made a couple of omissions or possibly forgotten to change a callsign, but it looks complete on my Now Showing screen.

Any feedback here would be appreciated and fed into 9.5.1 soon.


----------



## Milhouse

All looks good, just the following minor issues:

SKY1-s1-p1.png and BBCALBA-s1-p1.png seem to be missing from the Sky set. 

MTVHITS-s1-p1.png is called "MTVHITSs1-p1.png" - looks like it's a typo (missing hyphen) in the filename as MTVHITS-s2-p2.png is correct.

ESPCLUK has an extra hyphen after the call sign (ie. ESPCLUK--s1-p1.png and ESPCLUK--s2-p2.png) - is this correct?

FIVEUP1 and DSCHDUK have no logo in the Sky set.

SKY1HD still has the old SKY1 logo - it just needs the new SKY1 logo (unless there is an HD variant?)

Many thanks for putting this together!


----------



## aerialplug

Thanks - I'd already spotted Sky 1 and BBC Alba - both are missing an S1 logo

I've also spotted a pallette problem with Fiver and there's something not quite right with Five (though it's rendering correctly on the TiVo screen).

As to the HD logos - I don't bother with those as TiVo can't do HD...


----------



## nickf

A couple of logos missing for Freeview - 4MUSIC (fairly new, don't think we've ever had one for this channel), and Absolute Radio / ABSOLRA (new name for Virgin Radio). Otherwise looks good!


----------



## Milhouse

aerialplug said:


> As to the HD logos - I don't bother with those as TiVo can't do HD...


Fair enough, although I use my TiVo to instruct my SkyHD box to record HD content so I still have content on my TiVo from HD channels, albeit in SD resolution.

Would it make sense to duplicate the SD logos for HD channels? I'm thinking Sky1HD in particular, and maybe the Sky HD sports channels as well. BBC HD would be nice.

Thanks again.


----------



## nickf

Milhouse said:


> Would it make sense to duplicate the SD logos for HD channels?


Can't you do this manually? eg before there was a separate C4+1 logo, I just copied C4-s1-p1.png to C4P1-s1-p1.png, and the same for s2-p2...


----------



## aerialplug

I suggest you copy them yourself if you want them.

I can see a point for the BBC HD logo - try using the Sky EPG to search for anything firther than 3 days in the future - it's horrifically slow! I wonder if the for thcoming major upgrade to the EPG software will address this issue? Anything else, just clone the logo and give it a new callsign - it'll automatically be associated if you're using loadlogos.


----------



## Milhouse

nickf said:


> Can't you do this manually? eg before there was a separate C4+1 logo, I just copied C4-s1-p1.png to C4P1-s1-p1.png, and the same for s2-p2...


Of course, but if aerialplug can do it in the set it benefits everyone (or at least those that record "HD" content on their TiVos).


----------



## Milhouse

aerialplug said:


> I suggest you copy them yourself if you want them.
> 
> I can see a point for the BBC HD logo - try using the Sky EPG to search for anything firther than 3 days in the future - it's horrifically slow! I wonder if the for thcoming major upgrade to the EPG software will address this issue? Anything else, just clone the logo and give it a new callsign - it'll automatically be associated if you're using loadlogos.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Milhouse

Just a little script to duplicate any missing logos. Copy it to a directory on your tivo, chmod +x fix_logos.sh then cd to the directory containing your logos and run the fix_logos script, finally load the logos into your TiVo.

As it stands it will create logos for the following channels/call signs:



Code:


Source Logo         New Logo
===========         ========
SKY1                SKY1HD
DISCOV              DSCHDUK
SKYSP1              SKYSPHD1
SKYSP2              SKYSPHD2
SKYSP3              SKYSPHD3
FIVER               FIVERP1
SMOVPR              SKYPRHD
HORROR              HORROR1
TRUEMOV2            TRUMOV2
MOV4MEN             MOV4MP1
DISSCI              DISSCI1
WATCHUK             WATCHP1
SKYARTS             SKYART1
SKYARTS             SKYART2
SKYARTS             SKYARTHD
HALLMK              HALLMP1
GEMSTV2             GEMSTV3
C4                  C4HD

EDIT2: 
Added SKYART1, SKYART2, SKYARTHD, HALLMP1 and GEMSTV3
Fixes TRUEMOV2 -> TRUMOV2
Fixes MTVHITS
Now uses sym-links instead of copying - will not overwrite existing logo files.
EDIT1: Added DISSCI1 and WATCHP1


----------



## PhilG

aerialplug said:


> Based on the fact that TiVo wiped the logo database with an update yesterday, a new distribution is being worked on and will be available hopefully later today - keep your eye on this thread for more information.


I wish someone could work out how they do that - then perhaps we coudl reinstate logos without a reboot....?

Phil G


----------



## dogsbody

aerialplug said:


> A beta version of 9.5.0 can now be found here.
> 
> Could you please download it and try it out - I'm sure I've made a couple of omissions or possibly forgotten to change a callsign, but it looks complete on my Now Showing screen.
> 
> Any feedback here would be appreciated and fed into 9.5.1 soon.


aerialplug, thank you again for a great service!! :up: 

Here is my feedback....

*Missing logo's*
WATCHP1 - Watch Plus One Hour (can be copied from WATCHUK)
HALLMP1 - The Hallmark Channel Plus One Hour (can be copied from HALLMK)
DMAXE - DMAX
DISKNOW - Discovery Knowledge
4MUSIC - 4Music
GEMSTV3 - Gems.tv 3 (can be copied from GEMSTV2)
ABSOLRA - Absolute Radio
ABSEXTRM - Absolute Xtreme
ABSCLSRK - Absolute Classic Rock
NMERAD - NME Radio

*Logo errors*
Processing ./UKGARD-s1-p1.png
Error: Filename suffix '-s1-p1' does not match detected type '2'ukgard-s1-p1.png
Processing ./UKGARD-s2-p2.png
Error: Filename suffix '-s2-p2' does not match detected type '1'ukgard-s2-p2.png

*Purple logo's*
five-tw-s2-p2.png

I hope this helps


----------



## atari_addict

dogsbody said:


> *Logo errors*
> Processing ./UKGARD-s1-p1.png
> Error: Filename suffix '-s1-p1' does not match detected type '2'ukgard-s1-p1.png
> Processing ./UKGARD-s2-p2.png
> Error: Filename suffix '-s2-p2' does not match detected type '1'ukgard-s2-p2.png


The two logos have their labels the wrong way around.

I see that the long-standing typo MTVHITSs1-p1.png is still present.

Please see my message 913.


----------



## mrtickle

Hiya

Many thanks for this updated set! It's really great to have more filled in 

I'm struggling to find something that hasn't already been commented on. I think the MTVHITS problem was highlighted previously in the thread a few weeks ago, and someone else has pointed out SKY1-s1-p1.png missing (also one of the BBC Alba ones).

Here's one
256	SKYART1	Sky Arts 1
257	SKYART2	Sky Arts 2
The callsigns are now SKYART1 and SKYART2 rather than SKYARTS. Please could you copy and rename the files in the zip?

Another one is:
DISSCI1	Discovery Science Plus One Hour
At the moment I'm copying and renaming my own from DISSCI, but if you could copy and rename in the zip as has been done previously with the others that would be great 

My personal votes for new logos would go to (some could be the same logo duplicated):
DMAXE - DMAX
DMAXP1 - DMax Plus One
DMAXP2 - DMAX Plus Two
REDTV - Red TV
DMAXP15 - DMAX Plus 1.5 Hours
FLAVA - Flava
OMUSIC - oMusic TV
DISKNOW - Discovery Knowledge
DISKNO1 - Discovery Knowledge Plus One Hour
MILHIST - Military History


----------



## mrtickle

oops forgot
WATCHP1	Watch Plus One Hour
copy and rename the WATCHUK logos


----------



## Milhouse

mrtickle said:


> oops forgot
> WATCHP1	Watch Plus One Hour
> copy and rename the WATCHUK logos


I've added DISSCI1 and WATCHP1 to my "fix logos" script from post #1058.

This script isn't ideal, but it's perhaps easier to maintain than having aerialplug duplicate logos unecessarily (maybe it could be added to the zip? All the BBC and ITV regions could be added to it eliminating the task of duplicating those logos each time they change)


----------



## atari_addict

mrtickle said:


> I think the MTVHITS problem was highlighted previously in the thread a few weeks ago,


A whole year ago!


----------



## nickf

Milhouse said:


> This script isn't ideal


Does TiVo support soft links? Would they work better? ie distribute one copy of each distinct image, and have links from the other filenames.


----------



## Milhouse

nickf said:


> Does TiVo support soft links? Would they work better? ie distribute one copy of each distinct image, and have links from the other filenames.


Yes, I could change to softlinks instead of duplicating - I might do that in the next update if people find this script useful (although to be honest the overhead of duplicating images isn't significant at this time). Typos should be fixed in the set, but if they're not I might try and fix those also (not sure I can do anything with transposed images).


----------



## mrtickle

Milhouse said:


> I've added DISSCI1 and WATCHP1 to my "fix logos" script from post #1058.


Ta! But what about SkyArts? 



Milhouse said:


> This script isn't ideal, but it's perhaps easier to maintain than having aerialplug duplicate logos unecessarily (maybe it could be added to the zip? All the BBC and ITV regions could be added to it eliminating the task of duplicating those logos each time they change)


My point was that aerialplug has already made copies for lots of other +1 channels and there's just a handful of extra ones to copy. C4+1 is I think a rare case where the +1 logo is actually a different image.

But with the BBC and ITV regions example you have a good point too. Perhaps a combination of the two ideas then - a script or batch file that aerialplug could run on his master set, when preparing the zip file for us all to use? There's hardly any filespace wasted in duplicating the files within the zip, and some people would forget to run it etc so my personal view is that it's simpler if they were copied and renamed by him. But he does enough work on this already so if it's a choice between no logos or having to rename a few myself of course I don't mind the latter


----------



## Milhouse

mrtickle said:


> Ta! But what about SkyArts?


That's really an error in the set which should be addressed at source but I'll add it to the script anyway (the next version will use sym links and if the target files already exist they won't be replaced with sym links).



mrtickle said:


> My point was that aerialplug has already made copies for lots of other +1 channels and there's just a handful of extra ones to copy. C4+1 is I think a rare case where the +1 logo is actually a different image.
> 
> But with the BBC and ITV regions example you have a good point too. Perhaps a combination of the two ideas then - a script or batch file that aerialplug could run on his master set, when preparing the zip file for us all to use? There's hardly any filespace wasted in duplicating the files within the zip, and some people would forget to run it etc so my personal view is that it's simpler if they were copied and renamed by him. But he does enough work on this already so if it's a choice between no logos or having to rename a few myself of course I don't mind the latter


I agree on all counts. The script I've created is really just to simplify the situation while "holes" still exist in the logo set produced by aerial - for me it's the HD channels and a few of the +1 logos that are missing and since I'm not the only one I thought I'd share my solution, particularly as the HD situation isn't going to be addressed (which is fair enough).

With the latest version of the "fix logos" script if aerial decides to fill in some of the missing logos himself then the script will automatically skip over those files.


----------



## Milhouse

mrtickle said:


> Ta! But what about SkyArts?


SkyArts added - see post #1058.

EDIT: Now also fixes TRUMOV2 and MTVHITS filename typos.


----------



## Milhouse

I've just realised that the 9.5.0 Sky set contains a filename error for TRUMOV2 which is in the set as TRUEMOV2 (the E should be removed from the filename) - this call sign is in my fix_logo script copying the logo from TRUEMOV however I'm about to change it to copy TRUEMOV2 to TRUMOV2 in advance of aerial fixing the error.


----------



## Milhouse

dogsbody said:


> *Missing logo's*
> WATCHP1 - Watch Plus One Hour (can be copied from WATCHUK)
> HALLMP1 - The Hallmark Channel Plus One Hour (can be copied from HALLMK)
> GEMSTV3 - Gems.tv 3 (can be copied from GEMSTV2)


Added to the fix logo script in post #1058 in case aerial doesn't want to maintain duplicated logos.


----------



## atari_addict

Milhouse said:


> Typos should be fixed in the set, but if they're not I might try and fix those also (not sure I can do anything with transposed images).


Best sorted out at source, a minute or two's work to have it fixed for good without the need for heroic script amendments


----------



## CarlWalters

could the add logos .tcl script also copy any duplicate logos? Just a thought.


Many thanks to aerialplug for all the logo work - very much appreciated


----------



## Milhouse

CarlWalters said:


> could the add logos .tcl script also copy any duplicate logos? Just a thought.


It could quite easily support such a feature, but does everyone use loadlogos.tcl (I'm sure most do!) and is it worth forking it right now when not everyone might want to fill in the blanks?

I'm not a TCL expert but I'm sure the duplicate logo functionality could be added quite easily to loadlogos.tcl and operate more efficiently than my shell script hack!  I guess duplicating logos could be added as a non-default option if loadlogos.tcl is forked. If people are interested in such a fork I'll start learning TCL later this week...!


----------



## aerialplug

Thanks for all the feedback - I'll get round to doing these mods as soon as I can. Time that I thought I had to do these over the next day or so has suddenly vanished, but hopefully soon.

for now, I'm going to avoid adding extra work in including radio stations and to be honest, I struggle to think why some of the lesser music stations need logos as TiVo can only record them blind as they don't have metadata. I realise some occasionally use TiVo to time shift these channels.

TiVo does indeed to soft linking - but Windows (on which I draw the logos) doesn't support them in the same way that TiVo does - nor does .zip . At the end of the day though, it won't affect the space used in the final logo database as each logo would still be copied for each instance.

I could at some point move over to a final stage on Linux, but at this stage that would be a lot of work.


----------



## aerialplug

Milhouse said:


> Would it make sense to duplicate the SD logos for HD channels? I'm thinking Sky1HD in particular, and maybe the Sky HD sports channels as well. BBC HD would be nice.


As there's a demand for these, it seems, I'll duplicate the logos for the ones that are simulcast, and I'll see what I can do about new ones for the few that are different (BBC HD, Discovery, FX HD and possibly even Channe 4 HD as I rather like the straightened paper clips they use to make the "hd" bit 

Let's get the original set sound first though with the fixes and mods suggested.


----------



## ColinYounger

Am I missing something here? I seem to have a lot of channels without logos on my VM lineup:

116 ITV3 ITV3
119 VMIC {VirginMedia Information Channel}
123 VIRGP1 {Virgin 1 Plus One Hour}
126 GOLDE Gold
127 GOLDP1 {Gold Plus 1 Hour}
128 DAVE {UKTV's Dave}
129 DAVEP1 {UKTV's Dave Plus 1 Hour}
130 ALIBI Alibi
139 BRAVO2 {Bravo 2}
185 FIVEUS {Five US}
186 FIVER FIVER
221 DITURBO {Discovery Turbo}
228 NGWILD {Nat Geo Wild}
237 CRINVN {Crime & Investigation Network}
267 UKGARD {UKTV Gardens}
279 GODEUR {God Europe}
311 MTVONE {MTV One}
312 MTV1P1 {MTV One Plus One Hour}
325 MTVTWO {MTV Two}
330 4MUSIC 4Music
424 MOVIE24 {movies 24}
444 FILM4 Film4
601 BBCNEWS {BBC News}
703 BABYTV {Baby TV}
716 NICKJR2 {Nick Junior 2}
731 BOOMRP1 {Boomerang (Plus 1 Hour)}
732 CNTOO {Cartoon Network Too}
742 BDIRECT {Best Direct}
755 GEMSTV3 {Gems.tv 3}
756 GEMSTV2 {Gems.tv 2}
909 BBC6 {BBC6 Music}
915 ABSOLRA {Absolute Radio}
922 CLASSFM {Classic FM}
924 PLROCK {Planet Rock}
928 MAGICFM {Magic 105.4 FM}
929 QRAD {Q Radio}
930 BBCRSMW {BBC Radio Scotland (MW)}
959 GOLD Gold
961 THEJAZZ theJazz
962 HITSRAD {The Hits Radio}

Now, I know that ITV3 and a few others are there, but why aren't they associating?

Sorry to be thick. Got man-flu and brain has stopped working.


----------



## dogsbody

ColinYounger said:


> Am I missing something here? I seem to have a lot of channels without logos on my VM lineup:
> 
> Sorry to be thick. Got man-flu and brain has stopped working.


I had the same thing but realised I was pointing loadlogos to the wrong directory. How are you loading the logo's in? Have you rebooted TiVo?


----------



## cwaring

I have a very different problem.

I have one programme, right at the bottom of NP that I saved from before BM existed and TW has Sky One. Of course, that channel is not currently available on VM. 

So, given that I can't just import it, is there any way to change the old Sky One logo to the new one?


----------



## rondun

My logos had disappeared so I did an automatically associate logos in tivoweb.

But then my HD usage (250gb) jumped from about 74% up to 94%?

Would the logos cause that?


----------



## mrtickle

No sorry, the logos take up a miniscule amount of disc space.
What you could do is check the disc space usage reported by the Info module, and compare against the total size of all your recordings from the "Now Playing" and "Deleted" pages. Those two totals should roughly match the corresponding numbers on the Info page (add everything except "Live Cache", "Total", "Free Space" and "Deleted" on the Info module page to get the "Now Playing" total).


----------



## rondun

Thanks - I didn't think that was the case.

I'm using the hack which shows the usage bar at the top of the now playing screen (can't remember what its called). 
I only noticed it because it had been going down and down since the suggestions stopped working. Only after I had fixed the logos did it go from 74% to 94% and the red coloured bit (system files?) jumped from next to nothing to about 20% of the total. No recordings had been made, and I didn't work with any other hacks.
Maybe just coincidence.

Total of files in now showing is about 217GB yet free space in info page is only 3011MB, no deleted files. I know you don't get the full 250GB from the drive but would there be that much difference?

It never really bothered me before since it was always almost full due to suggestions - I'm just trying to figure out why the recent jump.


----------



## cwaring

Is it me or is there only a "NP" logo for Sky1? Where's t'other one?


----------



## aerialplug

There are a few problems with the current distro, which was only meant to be an interim test release, but time is currently short. I'll try to fix these problems this weekend.


----------



## cwaring

I'd happily give you a hand, but every time I try to make one it doesn't work


----------



## aerialplug

Sorry guys - I really hope to give this the attention it deserves really soon, but things have gone nuts again for me at the moment and finding spare time is tricky!

I'm now increasingly using TiVo as a tool to find programmes to record on Sky+/HD as trying to do any forward planning on the Sky user interface is comparable to something I stepped in yesterday afternoon on a street corner that smelt awful, left as a message by a dog. I know this is bad news in the long run for TVo in general, but when there are now (allegedly) more Sky+ users in the UK than TiVo users in the U.S...

Also still holding out for the "autumn" release of the brand new Sky+/HD user interface... 

This weekend I hope for a new logo distro, but weekend looking a bit dicey at the moment I'll try to get something out that meets the requests since the last release.


----------



## Milhouse

Things still nuts? 

I noticed that the Sky2 logo in Now Playing isn't very attractive - looks like a mustard coloured "Sky2" on a solid white background...


----------



## aerialplug

Pretty much, which is a good thing these days I guess.

Also, TiVo is a lower priority as I now pretty much watch all my TV on SkyHD, using TiVo as a backup for important programmes and when there are clashes.

Will try to get round to fixing things soon.

The whole Sky suite was a rush job to be honest and are even inconsistent among themselves - I need to re-think it before issuing another release.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> Also, TiVo is a lower priority as I now pretty much watch all my TV on SkyHD, using TiVo as a backup for important programmes and when there are clashes.


Do you need to line up a worthy successor as logo making King aerialplug?

I expect mikerr would be ready and willing to take over with a suitable amount of initial training.


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> I expect mikerr would be ready and willing to take over with a suitable amount of initial training.


Not sure it's very polite of you to go proposing *someone else* to take on what is no doubt a time consuming and PITA job. 

Why don't you give it a shot, Pete? You get my vote! And judging by the amount of time you spend on here, you've got plenty of time on your hands. ;-)


----------



## Pete77

Milhouse said:


> Not sure it's very polite of you to go proposing *someone else* to take on what is no doubt a time consuming and PITA job.


I thought it was more of a vote of confidence myself. Mike seems to have shown himself to have rather a propensity for taking on Tivo feature enhancement work.


----------



## mikerr

Well you obviously haven't seen my attempts at drawing 
I'm no artist ...

I'll stick to coding, thanks!


----------



## aerialplug

I'll try to get some fixes out later on today.


----------



## aerialplug

I've fixed (hopefully) most if not all of the problems that have been outlined in previous posts.

I've also rendered some new logos as requested - I'm hoping to have these online later on today after I get the chance to test them.


----------



## RichardJH

Not really wishing to put more work on you but wondered if you could sort out the folders logo that is used by Mikerr's sortnp hack see:- http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=367247&highlight=sortnp

I have attached the logo as is. Hope you can sort it and perhaps add it to your latest efforts


----------



## aerialplug

Problems problems. Lots of silly hard drive failure problems at the moment. Waiting for last night's backup to reload onto a fresh hard drive at the moment - nothing lost but will have to put a hold on the upload of logos until after the weekend unfortunately as I'm out of network reach from tomorrow morning on until very late on Sunday.

All fixes are safe once recovered - minus my second attempt at the Sky 1 2 3 family - which I never got round to doing, sorry. Will do so soon.

Sadly, I'm looking to possibly banish TiVo in the foreseeable future as the hardware real estate underneath the TV is becoming too cluttered (not to mention TiVo's harsh power drain compared to modern products) and there are other products coming on-line now that, while don't even now match TiVo's original specifications, the loss of season passes has seriously made me rethink what I now need to use to record Freeview programmes (after the horrible debacle of the Tevion 801 I bought from Aldi a couple of years ago which became worse and worse each new download that was provided until they just gave up on the software downloads after the last one that made the DVR about as useful as a paper weight with "NO SIGNAL" being displayed after almost any menu operation).


----------



## ColinYounger

aerialplug said:


> the loss of season passes


No wishing to be picky, but it was suggestions that went, and *they're back again*. Your TiVo is as it was...


----------



## Mostin

Sorry if this has been posted somewhere in this thread but i don't have time to read through all the posts.

My brothers tivo has channel logos but mine doesn't. Iremember seeing them years ago but maybe after a software update, they have gone.

We both have lifetime subs

I don't have any access to hacks(wouldn't know where to start either) so is there anything that can be done?
Thanks


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> No wishing to be picky, but it was suggestions that went, and *they're back again*. Your TiVo is as it was...


And higher end Freeview + boxes do also support their own version of a Series Link.

Although its vastly inferior to a Tivo Season Pass of course.


----------



## dogsbody

Mostin said:


> I don't have any access to hacks(wouldn't know where to start either) so is there anything that can be done?
> Thanks


I believe it can only be done with a hack! They aren't as scary as they sound


----------



## AMc

Mostin said:


> Iremember seeing them years ago but maybe after a software update, they have gone.


There were a few logos with the standard software, if you want almost all channels you need a network/serial connection.
If you've lost BBC1, BBC2, ITV and C4 (IIRC) then it might be worth trying a restart of the Tivo recorder.


----------



## Pete77

Hi aerialplug,

I just wondered how your new set of logos was coming along. It sounds like work has postponed things again, at least until this weekend.

No particular hurry other than that I have just completed a full Tivoweb reinstall (including installing TivoWebPlus 2.1 as well as reinstalling Tivoweb 1.9.4 and am finding that TivoWebPlus 2.1 is now finally beginning to look like a more stable and superior beast compared to TivoWeb 1.9.4 than any of its predecessors) and the last stage of this would be to update my logos to your latest set.

As you haven't come out with the new logo sets yet can I make a couple of last minute requests for the Sky set as follows:-

Sky Channel No Channel Name

201 Paranormal Channel
270 SA Direct
280 Horse & Country
*331 World Movies Tv*
515 Press Tv
516 NHK World
626 Pop Girl 
627 Kix!

The most important one to me by far is World Movies, a channel on which I find I am now scheduling quite a few Manual recordings on my Tivo, despite the stubborn refusal of Tribune to add this channel to their UK Tivo EPG listings.

If you can do anything on any of the above and especially on World Movies in your upcoming new logo set it would really be appreciated.

You can find a logo for World Movies at http://library.digiguide.com/lib/channel/World+Movies+TV-50736 and http://uk-tv-guide.com/list/World+Movies+TV

The Sky World Movies channel (331) is not to be confused wth www.worldmovies.net, which is a completely different channel with a different station logo from the World Movies Channel on Sky/Astra.


----------



## Pete77

In a clearly desperate bid to increase viewer numbers Five has now renamed Five US as FiveUSA and has also given the station a suitable new logo. I just thought I would mention this aerialplug in the relatively unlikely event that you should find yourself with any time on your hands in the near future to create a suitable new logo.

See www.thinkbox.tv/server/show/ConWebDoc.1651 for more information on the new station identity and its logo.


----------



## Pete77

Hi aerialplug,

I just happened to notice it was a Friday evening and so wondered if there was any chance of you posting up the revised logo set on your website this weekend.

We do of course appreciate the sterling work you have always done in developing and maintaining these logos for all of us other Tivo users.:up:


----------



## bigwold

Pete77, perhaps aerialplug has a life outside of TiVos? If you are so desperate for new logos perhaps you would like to take on the task yourself? 

Whether or not you 'appreciate the sterling work' I don't consider it acceptable to pressurise any supplier of free hacks etc to deliver in timescales to meet your preferences.


----------



## aerialplug

I'll give it a try - I was all set to release a set last weekend.

I'll try to include the new Five ones if I get a chance - later on this weekend I hope.


----------



## nickf

Hi folks

I've tried to design a logo for "Yesterday". I'm using GIMP, and I've got the type 2 logo all drawn, using only colours from the s2mask, taken from aerialplug's instructions page here. But when I try to import the image to TiVo, it tells me "Error: Invalid file format yesdyfv-s2-p2.png".

Looks like this means it's not using the correct palette. Does anyone know how to save the TiVo palette in the .png file in GIMP? Using Colors | Map | Palette Map just colours the whole thing pink - I think that's recolouring, rather than just re-applying the map. I think I want Colors | Map | Set Colormap, but that's greyed out...

Or does someone want the file to tweak in PaintShop Pro? I can try to do a Type 1 also... (but I'd like to know how to get them created in GIMP also).


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I've tried to design a logo for "Yesterday". I'm using GIMP, and I've got the type 2 logo all drawn, using only colours from the s2mask, taken from aerialplug's instructions page here. But when I try to import the image to TiVo, it tells me "Error: Invalid file format yesdyfv-s2-p2.png".
> 
> Looks like this means it's not using the correct palette. Does anyone know how to save the TiVo palette in the .png file in GIMP? Using Colors | Map | Palette Map just colours the whole thing pink - I think that's recolouring, rather than just re-applying the map. I think I want Colors | Map | Set Colormap, but that's greyed out...


I don't suppose I can get you to take an interest in also creating a logo for World Movies (links listed a few posts above - Sky Channel 331) while you are on the case here.

Aerialplug seems to be in urgent need of passing on the Logos King mantle to a worthy successor. Are you by any chance the right man to apply for the job? If not you then perhaps Johala_Reewi who I see is mentioned on Hywel's logo design info web page and already has established form as an active Tivo hacker (but one of the few who still seem to be actively using their Tivo).

I know, I know why don't I do it myself but I'm afraid that art and design are my absolute weakest suits. If you want somebody to do something with ordering some data sets and analysing them then I am far more likely to be the right man.


----------



## Pete77

P.S. I didn't initially realise Yesterday was a rebrand of UK History. I can't imagine why this is necessary. Has UKTV gone bust or something or has The History Channel threatened to sue UKTV for infringement of their trademark?

I guess UKTV are trying to earn some kind of record for stupid rebranding having already got established form in this area with Dave.

Perhaps I should arrange for them to meet the people at Scottish Life who once called their range of investment funds, MarcoPolo, Columbus etc before having to rebrand as International Growth etc when they found that nobody understood what they were on about.


----------



## nickf

Wow that was quick! Sadly I'm probably not the man - I don't have Sky, only Freeview. If I can work out how to get GIMP to behave, I may well get Freeview up to date though (eg 4Music is still missing). I have no art skills either though! My background is in banking - last job was at RBS... oops...


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> no art skills either though! My background is in banking - last job was at RBS... oops...


Did you get one of those nice big pension payoffs that means you will have all the free time you need to play with Tivo for the rest of your days.


----------



## nickf

Pete77 said:


> Did you get one of those nice big pension payoffs that means you will have all the free time you need to play with Tivo for the rest of your days.


Sort of... I was contracting.

Anyway I think I might have cracked GIMP - image needs to be in Indexed mode, not RGB. I will continue to test and report back.


----------



## mutant_matt2

If he's posting on this board, I'm gonna guess he's not part of the problem, therefore, won't get the inversely proportional rewards available currently for exiting banking... 

Matt


----------



## Pete77

mutant_matt2 said:


> If he's posting on this board, I'm gonna guess he's not part of the problem, therefore, won't get the inversely proportional rewards available currently for exiting banking...


Surely you are overlooking the clearly large income required by those able to afford a £600 purchase tag for a television recording device back in September 2000.


----------



## ...coolstream

*nickf,* thanks for pointing me to aerialplug's guide. I knew it existed but was too lazy to do a search. Now that I have it, I'll take look and try to fix my attempts that, like yours, failed with the same error message.

I'm making no promises, and it won't be a priority as I'm in the middle of upgrading my machines to quadcores snd I'm also building a FreeNAS server.

For anyone, _come on *Pete77*_, have a try instead of just making requests(!), there's a good starting point for graphics at http://uktv.co.uk/


----------



## Pete77

...coolstream said:


> For anyone, _come on *Pete77*_, have a try instead of just making requests(!), there's a good starting point for graphics at http://uktv.co.uk/


Anyone want a bet as to when they will rename UKtv Gardens as Daffodil


----------



## nickf

Pete77 said:


> Surely you are overlooking the clearly large income required by those able to afford a £600 purchase tag for a television recording device back in September 2000.


I won't tell you what I spent on a 42" plasma in summer 2002 then...

Where does 600 come from anyway? 300 for the box, 200 for the lifetime listings... I guess I had already spent quite a bit on an original onDigital box with a subscription...


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> Where does 600 come from anyway? 300 for the box, 200 for the lifetime listings... I guess I had already spent quite a bit on an original onDigital box with a subscription...


It was £400 for the Tivo box in September 2000. As that was too large a sum for me to want to pay I remember it clearly.

It seems that to a man in your position it was clearly only a small drop in the ocean..............


----------



## ...coolstream

Pete, that's almost an hour since you posted your reply to my post. Have you finished your first logo yet?


----------



## aerialplug

To be honest, I no longer use TiVo much these days. I now use SkyHD and PlayTV (mostly for radio and when Sky's tuners are both recording something)

However, a couple of new channels have appeared recently (or rebranded) - if someone could list these and their callsigns I'll try to get a new distribution done in the next day or so. I know I've said this before... but each time I'm about to put a new zip file online, new channels / rebrands happen!


----------



## martink0646

nickf said:


> I won't tell you what I spent on a 42" plasma in summer 2002 then...
> 
> Where does 600 come from anyway? 300 for the box, 200 for the lifetime listings... I guess I had already spent quite a bit on an original onDigital box with a subscription...


Nick,

Oh, memories. When I bought 42" plasma in 2001, the wall bracket cost almost as much (within £100) of the replacement plasma purchased in mid 2007!!!!

Martin


----------



## nickf

Missing logos on my Freeview TiVo are: Yesterday (YESDYFV), 4Music (4MUSIC), Five USA (FIVEUSA), Discovery Quest (QUEST - not yet broadcasting though), CNN (CNNFV), and Absolute Radio (ABSOLRA).

CNN can be lifted from the existing Sky logos. I've made logos for the others, including Quest. They're not brilliant, but they're better than nothing. I can't seem to get the transparency to work properly though; they seem to work OK on TiVo, but viewing the images on the PC or in TiVoWeb, the magenta / green background colour still shows as magenta or green, not transparent. I think it's my unfamiliarity with GIMP that is the problem...

Happy to pass these logos on if you want to sort the transparency and include them in the next set?


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> However, a couple of new channels have appeared recently (or rebranded) - if someone could list these and their callsigns I'll try to get a new distribution done in the next day or so.


Having now been through the thread the following seem to have been requested or need doing and/or are mainstream new/renamed Sky Knowledge pack channels. I have split these between channels for which Tribune provides EPG data for Tivo and then between those channels for which Tribune does not currently provide EPG data in terms of whether Digiguide provides EPG listings for them or Digiguide does not.
*
Not in Aerialplug's Logo Set But EPG Data Also Provided On Tivo ByTribune*

*Sky Ch No Channel Name Tivo Db Channel Identifier*

144 "DMAX" DMAX
145 "DMAX +1" DMAXP1
206 "DMAX +1.5" DMAXP15
256 "Sky Arts 1" SKYART1 (Channel Split In Two)
257 "Sky Arts 2" SKYART2 (Channel Split in Two) 
366 "4Music" 4MUSIC
531 "Military History" MILHIST
532 "Eden" EDEN
533 "Eden +1" EDENP1
534 "Blighty" BLIGHTY
537 "Yesterday" YESTDAY
538 "Yesterday + One Hour" YESDYP1 
551 "Investigation Discovery" INVDISC
553 "Crime" CRINVN
554 "Crime +1" CINP1
557 "Discovery Knowledge +1" DISKNO1
623 "Baby Tv" BABYTV
624 "Baby First" BFIRST
*
Not in AerialPlug's Logos and Also No Tribune EPG Data But EPG Data Provided By Digiguide (Hence Scheduling Manual Recordings with The Digiguide Tivoweb Module on Tivo is Easily possible*)

*Sky Ch No Channel Name Tivo Db Channel Identifier*

201 "Paranormal Channel" PARANRM
269 "Diva" DIVA
277 "Diva +1" DIVAP1 
270 "SA Direct" SADIRCT
280 "Horse & Country" HORSECT
331 "World Movies" WLDMOV
367 "Flava" FLAVA
382 "NME TV" NMETV 
626 "Pop Girl" POPGIRL
627 "Kix!" KIX

*Not in AerialPlug's Logos and No Tribune EPG Data and Also No Digiguide EPG Data But Nonetheless Serious FTA News Channels That Are Right Next to News Channels With Logos on the Sky EPG.*

*Sky Ch No Channel Name Tivo Db Channel Identifier*

515 "Press Tv" PRESSTV
516 "NHK World" NHKWLD

*Logo File Name Errors or Logo Content Errors For Existing Logos Listed By Other Forum Members in Previous Posts In This Thread*

Logo errors
Processing ./UKGARD-s1-p1.png
Error: Filename suffix '-s1-p1' does not match detected type '2'ukgard-s1-p1.png
Processing ./UKGARD-s2-p2.png
Error: Filename suffix '-s2-p2' does not match detected type '1'ukgard-s2-p2.png
Purple logo's
five-tw-s2-p2.png

I realise that this unfortunately amounts to quite a lot of work but I think it is a fairly comprehensive list viz Sky so may be helpful to aerialplug. Those with Freeview listings on their Tivos may also wish to list the relevant Tivo Channel IDs for any new or changed name stations where the Tivo Station ID differs from those used on Sky.


----------



## nickf

In addition to the channels I've listed above, I have the following symbolic links on my TiVo (for renamed channels, +1s etc) - these should be tidied up, or logos duplicated.

HITSRAD -> THEHITS (rename THEHITS to HITSRAD - THEHITS channel no longer exists, it became 4music)
FIVERDT -> FIVER (copy FIVER to FIVERDT - Freeview Fiver has a different ID to Sky Fiver)
BBCNEWS -> BBC24 (rename BBC24 to BBCNEWS - channel changed name)
DAVEJVF -> DAVE (should create a Dave Ja Vu logo)

We also need a logo for Russia Today (RUSTOFV).


----------



## nickf

Pete77 said:


> Purple logo's
> five-tw-s2-p2.png


Is it the purple background in TiVoWeb that bothers you? It should look fine on the Now Playing screen in TiVo itself. The purple in the .png file just needs to be made transparent. I can do it at some point... I'm now using MS Photo Editor to make the backgrounds transparent for TiVoWeb.


----------



## nickf

Sorry for the multiple posts - but I now have logos for the following channels:
4Music
Absolute Radio
CNN Freeview
Dave Ja Vu
Five (with purple background made transparent)
Five USA
Quest
Russia Today
Yesterday

Who wants 'em?


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts - but I now have logos for the following channels:
> 4Music
> Absolute Radio
> CNN Freeview
> Dave Ja Vu
> Five (with purple background made transparent)
> Five USA
> Quest
> Russia Today
> Yesterday
> 
> Who wants 'em?


I imagine that Hywel/aerialplug would be grateful for them (assuming they come up to his usual high standard) so that he can incorporate them in his current logo set. How about posting a zip file containing the logos here in this thread?

So far as CNN and Russia Today go they both had logos in aerialplug's last full released set for Sky so I'm not quite clear why further logo design would be necessary? All that is needed for CNN on Freeview is to rename the logo Hywel created for Sky appropriately so that the file name matches the different Freeview Tivo channel identifier.

How straightforward is the process of logo creation and how long would it take me to learn the required skills needed to make one for World Movies (see www.lyngsat-logo.com/tvpack/skyuk.html)


----------



## ...coolstream

I second Pete's suggestion to post your logos in this thread. 

I'd certainly welcome anything to fill the gaps in my NP!


----------



## nickf

They are on their way - just got a couple of oddities to iron out!


----------



## nickf

Right! File is attached. This contains logos for the following channels:

4Music (new)
Absolute Radio (new)
CNN (aerialplug's logo - renamed CNNFV to work out-of-the-box with Freeview)
Dave Ja Vu (new)
Fiver (replacement design, plus renamed FIVERDT to work out-of-the-box with Freeview)
Five (transparent surround)
Five USA (new - replaces Five US)
Quest (new)
Russia Today (aerialplug's logo - filename RUSTOFV to work out-of-the-box with Freeview)
Yesterday (new)

Pete - it was pretty easy to create them, once I got my head around GIMP. I'll put together some notes on how to do it.

Please feed back any comments in this thread.

Cheers, Nick


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> [*]Russia Today (aerialplug's logo - filename RUSTOFV to work out-of-the-box with Freeview)


How many hours per day is Russia Today on Freeview then and what does it time share with? Unfortunately in my marginal signal area I can no longer get a Freeview signal at all on two thirds of the Freeview Muxes so have no way of telling.

The Freeview website page at www.freeview.co.uk/freeview/Channels makes no mention of Russia Today. Whereas CNN is now listed under News channels. Talkabout a propaganda exercise though! This is clearly entirely funded by Russian government money, whereas Bloomberg or Euronews would have been likely to have had genuine audience demand or at least significantly more than Russia Today's likely 5 viewers.

The subtlety of DaveJaVu is I fear unfortunately likely to be lost on 90%+ of the likely viewing audience. Any bets anyone on how many months it will be before it is renamed as Dave+1?


----------



## RichardJH

Pete surely a thanks would have been more helpful


----------



## nickf

Pete77 said:


> How many hours per day is Russia Today on Freeview then and what does it time share with?


My pleasure.  According to DigiGuide, it's on from 6am to 8am. A good site for up-to-date Mux info is this one.



> The subtlety of DaveJaVu is I fear unfortunately likely to be lost on 90%+ of the likely viewing audience. Any bets anyone on how many months it will be before it is renamed as Dave+1?


It was Dave+1 until recently. I think people can understand it.


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> It was Dave+1 until recently. I think people can understand it.


Are you sure that Jade Goodie or Vinnie Jones and their ilk will understand it though?

Actually I couldn't resist the temptation to rescan the Freeview box and currently can get four of the six Muxes (or at least get enough signal to get them in to the EPG, even if they pixellate or break up at certain times) and Russia Today was on 29 (frequency wise) on the Crystal Palace transmitter on what was one of Crown Castle's and then National Grid Wireless's Muxes. For all I know someone else owns that company by now (EDIT its now known as www.arqiva.com it appears). Russia Today is at channel 85 in the Freeview EPG.

Given the absurd times of day of broadcast (6am to 8am) I would assume it is in fact being used to update some kind of encrypted data stream to Russian Spies without the risks clearly inherent in having their IP address tracked if they were to try to access the relevant data stream over the internet.

The only news station likely to have had serious numbers of viewers for just those two hours per day would have been Bloomberg.

I see it does bring up a text screen though during its broadcasting down time that promotes its 24/7 availability on Sky Freesat and ITV/BBC Freesat. So kind of an own goal as far as Freeview are concerned I would have thought.


----------



## ...coolstream

Excellent job, *nickf*. They look good to me on the PC.

I've uploaded them to downstairs TiVo and will check them on the TV soon!

Thanks again :up:


----------



## nickf

Don't forget to associate them and reboot TiVo afterwards (at least, I have to every time...)


----------



## ...coolstream

Pete77 said:


> Are you sure that Jade Goodie or Vinnie Jones and their ilk will understand it though?


An unfortunate example to choose if ever there was one. I'm quite sure she has far more germaine things to worry about, but I'm sure that she can at least spell her name!


----------



## ...coolstream

nickf said:


> Don't forget to associate them and reboot TiVo afterwards (at least, I have to every time...)


sending a telnetted 'reboot' command after checking whether TiVo is recording is second nature to me now.


----------



## Pete77

I have also just added Diva (which does not have Tivo EPG data but does have listings on Digiguide) and Diva+1 to my above list of all the new Sky stations/rebrands for which new logos are required.


----------



## ...coolstream

*nickf*, now that I've seen them on the TV, I'm not so sure about the YeSTERDAY logo. I don't know if others see it, but for me, it's as if the letters are alive. Is this what aerialplug referred to as 'ringing'?

I don't know if it would be easier on the eye if the official logo were used instead http://uktv.co.uk/yesterday/homepage/sid/5008.

I'll try to look at Gimp as soon as these three machines I am working on are finished to my satisfaction.


----------



## nickf

I know what you mean, but I didn't think it was too bad. I didn't see that logo - I lifted mine from Wikipedia. I'll have a go with the logo from the UKTV website - although I might leave out the "where the past is always present" - you won't be able to read it!


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> I know what you mean, but I didn't think it was too bad. I didn't see that logo - I lifted mine from Wikipedia. I'll have a go with the logo from the UKTV website - although I might leave out the "where the past is always present" - you won't be able to read it!


The logo that appears on the Five USA channel has a white border with hollow transparent letters for the USA part but what I get when I press the right arrow on my 4 way Tivo remote cursor key is a USA that is filled in and looks like it is in a very pale shade of yellow.


----------



## nickf

Pete77 said:


> The logo that appears on the Five USA channel has a white border with hollow transparent letters for the USA part but what I get when I press the right arrow on my 4 way Tivo remote cursor key is a USA that is filled in and looks like it is in a very pale shade of yellow.


Again - taken from Wikipedia. The logo on the five website has a green border! Choices choices (limited by the TiVo palette also). I'll see if I can improve it.


----------



## ...coolstream

YeSTERDAY logo
I agree, no need for the words underneath 

Five USA
I really like the one you created and wouldn't change it even if you made another


----------



## nickf

Revised set of logos attached.

Yesterday is now much easier on the eye.

I've changed FiveUSA to match their logo on the website - the USA is now green-edged, and transparent. Also the alignment of the letters is much neater than before. I'll leave it up to you whether you use these new ones or not!

Others are unchanged but included anyway.


----------



## ...coolstream

Nice job with the revised YeSTERDAY logo! I have a column of them in NP and the screen doesn't look so busy now


----------



## verses

Thanks for doing these nickf, your efforts are much appreciated


----------



## Pete77

These seem a very good effort indeed for a first try at Logo production from someone with no previous background in this area, but even so I did I'm afraid that I did notice the rather jaggedy edges to the new Five logo (especially in Now Playing) compared to one that aerialplug had turned out no doubt using a much more expensive range of paid professional graphics image software management tools...........


----------



## nickf

Pete77 said:


> These seem a very good effort indeed for a first try at Logo production from someone with no previous background in this area, but even so I did I'm afraid that I did notice the rather jaggedy edges to the new Five logo (especially in Now Playing) compared to one that aerialplug had turned out no doubt using a much more expensive range of paid professional graphics image software management tools...........


Glad to hear the first part! The only difference between the FIVE logo on Now Playing (ie FIVE-s2-p2.png) is the pink background which I made transparent - you never did confirm if that was what was bothering you though?


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> The only difference between the FIVE logo on Now Playing (ie FIVE-s2-p2.png) is the pink background which I made transparent - you never did confirm if that was what was bothering you though?


I think I was previously using an older Five logo that was just the word Five in a Greeny/Brown. I think that was because I hadn't updated to the current one then as I just change my logos on as needed basis rather than using deletelogos.tcl and loadlogos.tcl every time aerialplug comes up with a new logo set.

If all you did was change the colour scheme on aerialplug's Five logo design then I may be being quite unfairly critical. I expect a perfect oval is a rather hard shape to design with Tivo's fairly low res graphics.


----------



## RichardJH

Pete77 said:


> then I may be being quite unfairly critical.


How unusual for you Pete


----------



## ...coolstream

To be honest, Pete, 100% accuracy isn't going to bother me. As long as the logo doesn't create problems onscreen, I couldn't care less if the colours weren't perfect. That's why I am very happy with nickf's first FiveUSA logo.

If someone, for example, attempted the Watch logo (which if truly accurate would have the a graduation from purple to blue) were to make it all blue to solve potential clashes with the purples in the palette, I wouldn't be upset.

My understanding was that the finished logos would always be an approximation at best, and this would be totally acceptable to me. These are only logos after all and not works of art! (Although I consider some of the work that has been done to be so considered the limited resources available on TiVo).

To refer to nickf's work as an 'effort', whether you qualify that statement or not, is in my opinion rather patronising and a bit like biting the hand that feeds you. 

Let us see what you can produce first then we'll judge which is the better 'effort'.


----------



## ericd121

...coolstream said:


> To refer to nickf's work as an 'effort', whether you qualify that statement or not, is in my opinion rather patronising and a bit like biting the hand that feeds you.
> 
> Let us see what you can produce first then we'll judge which is the better 'effort'.


I find myself in the unusual position of defending Pete. 

I think his use of the word "effort" is perfectly normal and acceptable.

Tone is, of course, largely absent in text, and so sometimes it is attributed where it was not intended: I do not see the first clause of that sentence as patronising; indeed, I think Pete was making an effort to be complimentary.

Maybe we're so used to Pete's combative style that we see a transgression that isn't there.

On the other hand, maybe Pete doesn't pay that many compliments and therefore he's a little out of practice!


----------



## nickf

Don't worry I'm not offended!

I now see the "watch" logo as a challenge. I might try the rebranded UKTV channels next, for Sky. No promises when though.


----------



## Pete77

ericd121 said:


> I think his use of the word "effort" is perfectly normal and acceptable.
> 
> Maybe we're so used to Pete's combative style that we see a transgression that isn't there.


Eric I think if I was a schoolteacher I would have been commended for my friendly and non combative approach. However the view of some forum members seems to be that no comment on any hack or other such items must be anything other than totally praiseworthy in nature because their creators have given their time free of charge. You will encounter this culture even more stongly over in the TivoWebPlus 2.1 development thread over at the databaseofdeals. Never criticise anything at all regarding the features of that product or the wrath of BtUx9 (the lead developer on TivoWebPlus) will rain down on you from the heavens.



> On the other hand, maybe Pete doesn't pay that many compliments and therefore he's a little out of practice!


I thought I paid a complement only last night to Rob Randall in the Digiguide thread for his brilliant work in completely updating the digiguide.itcl module to acommodate various changes in the www.mydigiguide.com website and also the change to Episode ID titles made by mikerr's SortNP tcl program.


----------



## nickf

Attached are logos for the following Sky channels. These correspond to Pete's list "Not in Aerialplug's Logo Set But EPG Data Also Provided On Tivo By Tribune".

DMAX, DMAX+1, DMAX+1.5
Sky Arts 1
Sky Arts 2
4Music (same as Freeview file previously posted)
Military History
Eden, Eden+1
Blighty
Yesterday, Yesterday+1 (same as Freeview file previously posted - just different name)
Investigation Discovery
Crime, Crime+1
Discovery Knowledge +1 (Disc Knowledge wasn't listed, but I couldn't see an icon for that in aerialplug's latest zip?)
Baby TV
Baby First

A couple of notes.

I haven't created distinct logos for the +1, +1.5 etc channels; I have just duplicated the logo for the main channel. My reasoning is - since these logos are for a PVR, you don't really care if what you are watching was recorded from a live channel, or a +1 channel.

I have checked these logos can be loaded onto TiVo using the loadlogos.tcl script, but since I don't have Sky, I haven't actually checked how they appear on screen (apart from Yesterday and 4Music which are also on Freeview). So if you have any comments on their appearance, please let me know here.

Enjoy!

Nick


----------



## ...coolstream

I have checked DMAX,Sky Arts 1, Sky Arts 2, 4Music, Eden, Blighty and Yesterday and they all seem to work.

DMAX on a black background looks a bit harsh, but since it's such an ugly logo anyway, I wouldn't really bother to change it.

Thanks again for your work


----------



## nickf

Great thanks for checking. I could make DMAX white-on-transparent, might put that on the list of improvements once all the new ones are created.


----------



## nickf

Attached is an expanded set of additional Sky logos. This contains what was posted before, plus the following. These should complete the gaps in Pete's lists a page back.

Paranormal Channel
Diva, Diva+1
SA Direct
Horse & Country
World Movies
Flava
NME TV
Pop Girl
Kix!
Press TV
NHK World

Also, I've given DMAX a transparent background, coolstream hopefully it will look better now.

As before, I have checked these load onto TiVo using the loadlogos script, but haven't seen them on-screen. Please let me know if they look OK (especially the ones with transparent backgrounds - DMAX, Flava, NME, PopGirl and Kix).

Cheers, Nick


----------



## ...coolstream

You're right, DMAX does look less harsh with a transparent background. I'm almost tempted to suggest that Dave could do with the same treatment, but that might offend some who prefer to have logos as near as possible to the originals.

You certainly appear to have mastered the art of logo making. I certainly appreciate the effort you have gone to do create logos that you don't even use yourself! :cheers:

P.S. I see on the BBC site, that they appear to have tweaked the BBC3 logo again to now have a purpleish background http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/


----------



## nickf

Yes I think I'd prefer Dave to be transparent - in fact in general a lot of channels would look better that way, rather than a harsh white (or black, or dark green...) rectangle. eg BBC Three is normally transparent when it's overlaid on the broadcast - personally I think TiVo should reflect the DOG if possible.

In this initial cut I was just looking at plugging the gaps though. But I quite enjoyed making them - and I've messaged aerialplug to see if he wants me to take on the Freeview logos at least - I don't want to tread on his toes, but if he rarely uses TiVo, it makes sense to hand it on. Not heard back yet though.

Nick

PS Pete - have I missed any?


----------



## nickf

I have now put together a full* Freeview logo set, based on aerialplug's Sky one (with his blessing), and with the additional logos I've posted over the last few days, plus some modified BBC TV logos. This can be found here.

There are a couple of things I need people to check, if possible.

In Wales, is the code for S4C2, S4C2?
In NI, is the code for U105, U105?
Also in NI, what is the code for BBC Radio Foyle? (I have used BBCRFOY)
In Scotland, is the code for TeleG, TELEG?
I've assumed the above codes, so if they are right, the logos will appear correctly.

Please post any comments, suggestions, errors etc here.

Thanks, Nick

* excluding the following channels: Smile / Smile2, Lottery Xtra, Super Casino, NetPlay TV. Any demand for these?!


----------



## ...coolstream

Impressive!

I really like the new logos for BBC 1,2,3 & 4.

TELEG is the callsign for TeleG 

I don't have those stations in my list, so I'd be happier to see you work on Sky/Virgin channels (if that is what you were planning to do)

As a personal favour, I'd welcome a logo for BBC HD if you find the time.


----------



## nickf

...coolstream said:


> Impressive!
> 
> I really like the new logos for BBC 1,2,3 & 4.
> 
> TELEG is the callsign for TeleG
> 
> I don't have those stations in my list, so I'd be happier to see you work on Sky/Virgin channels (if that is what you were planning to do)
> 
> As a personal favour, I'd welcome a logo for BBC HD if you find the time.


BBCHD now done - see the link in my sig. It's similar to the BBC ones. I will look at changing the other BBC channels (news / parliament) to be similar.

Thanks for the confirmation on TELEG.

I think aerialplug is going to pull together a definitive Sky distribution shortly. However I might have a crack at a Freesat one (if the wife lets me re-run guided setup...) - most of the logos now exist.


----------



## Milhouse

A fix for the Sky1 error in Aerialplugs distribution would be great (SKY1-s1-p1.png is missing), also does anyone fancy trying their hand at the Sky HD logos (SKY1HD, Sky Sports etc.)? I don't think Aerialplug has plans for this as he doesn't have SkyHD.



(You might think it perverse to care about the HD logos on TiVo, but the HD logo would tell me I have another copy of the programme sitting on my SkyHD box, available in HD!)


----------



## ...coolstream

Thanks again!

BBCHD-s2-p2 is OK Type 2 Palette
BBCHD-s1-p1 Invalid file format


----------



## nickf

Serves me right for being lazy and not trying to load on my box! It was the wrong size... Now corrected in v0.32 on the link below.

I've also written some instructions for anyone wanting to have a go at creating their own logos with GIMP - also on my site.


----------



## ...coolstream

Thanks for the updated logo and for the detailed instructions.

I will definitely give them a serious read tomorrow


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> Attached is an expanded set of additional Sky logos. This contains what was posted before, plus the following. These should complete the gaps in Pete's lists a page back.
> 
> [*]Paranormal Channel
> [*]Diva, Diva+1
> [*]SA Direct
> [*]Horse & Country
> [*]World Movies
> [*]Flava
> [*]NME TV
> [*]Pop Girl
> [*]Kix!
> [*]Press TV
> [*]NHK World





> As before, I have checked these load onto TiVo using the loadlogos script, but haven't seen them on-screen. Please let me know if they look OK (especially the ones with transparent backgrounds - DMAX, Flava, NME, PopGirl and Kix)


Nick,

Many thanks for your post in a certain other thread reminding me I had not so far responded on your very impressive efforts with logo production in this one.

All your new logos seemed to load and work fine and I personally do not have any big issue about putting them on a white and/or at least a solid background of some kind. In fact we only have to look at how bizarre Five's red circle logo with letters inside it looks with no rectangular background as a case in point. Also how would would the blue writing in the travel channel work against a blue background without its surrounding white rectangle?

I also have a much bigger issue still with the suggestion made by some other forum members in this thread that the Logos designed for Now Playing and the on screen EPG should be precisely the same as the actual DOG shown on the actual channel since in several cases those DOGs have been purposefully reduced to a colourless white design (eg World Movies which originally used to show its DOG in glorious technicolour but changed to white after complaints it was messing up actual visual enhoyment of the movie) that would not look at all appealing in Now Playing. We only have to think of the rather soulless white or shades of grey only original default logos actually provided by Tivo on certain channels (eg BBC) to confirm just how dull an all white logo often is.

I think that using BBC FOUR's DOG for Now Playing or the Tivo station specific EPG would be a very retrograde step as it is more or less the same as the old very bland official Tivo BBC logos. Also BBC One and BBC Two, ITV1, C4 and Five have no DOG, even on dtt, cable or satellite so how does one emulate the DOG there? Clearly one can't and so we are left only with the official station logo as published on the BBC website. If we have to accept that for those channels then why should things be any different for the other channels. A DOG design is for use as part of the viewing picture and so should be low key so as to not upset the viewer's watching enjoyment (Controllers of BBC Three plus CBeebies please especially note this point), whereas a Now Playing or on screen EPG logo is for active station identification without having to worry about interfering with regular viewing, hence full technicolour as per the station website is quite permissible. I am sure this is a debate that will run and run, especially as Milhouse is sure to have a different point of view to my own.

Coming back to your commendable enthusiasm for developing an up to date Freesat logo set and even re-running Guided Setup on your Tivo to that end (but are you aware that this will reputedly wipe out your entire /var/hacks directory and sub-directories and necessitate their re-installation) I think either all or nearly all the Freeview channels that have Tivo or at least Digiguide EPG listings now have logos. Beyond that there are still some FTA channels in the Sky EPG that could be considered as proper channels with regular program content but that I have not bothered to mention in my earlier lists as I very much doubt most Tivo owners would ever record anything from them. Also most of them are fairly recent creations and their longevity cannot be guaranteed. Nonetheless as proper channels (rather than shopping channels, adult channels or completely foreign language channels with no subtitles of which these are many on Sky) Nick may still want to create and include them for the possible sake of completeness?

These include:-

*Sky Ch No Channel Name Tivo Db Channel Identifier*

187 "AIT Int" AITINT
188 "Showcase Tv" SHOWCSE
199 "Open Heaven Tv" OPHEAV
200 "Edge" EMTV
202 "NTA" NTAI
203 "Channel M Television" CHANMUK
204 HiTV - Has No Tivo Identified as Tribune thinks it is still Pulse
213 "Young At Heart" YOUNGHT
330 "AIT Movistar" AITMOV
331 "Nigeria Movies" NIMOVIE

However looking at the above list AIT Intl is a Nigerian oriented channel as is AIT Movistar and Nigeria Movies, Showcase is a weird amalgam of the output other Tivo channels, Open Heaven Tv is a God channel so ought not to be allowed in this part of the EPG and so on. Young At Heart looks as though it picks up where Bonanza Tv left off and went in to administration and probably promises to be equally short lived. None is covered by Digiguide and unless you are either Nigerian or very religious I doubt you will ever want to record any of them on your Tivo via your Netgem box so if I was Nick I would probably reckon it isn't worth designing them. That was why I omitted them all from my earlier list of required FTA logo additions.

So far as completeness of the logo set is concerned on the Freesat side there are a considerable number of new +1 channels or sibling channels where there is not a logo in the Tivo set that will match the Tivo EPG channel code name, even though no new logo design is required. Just a simple rename or duplication of existing logo files under a new file name is all that is needed to put these problems right. Perhaps once you and/or Aerialplug combined have completed the new logo set then I or another use can try using deletelogos.tcl and loadlogos.tcl and work out what further file names need to be amended and/or duplicated under another name to get us near to a complete fully Automatic Associating Freesat logo set.

Regarding the new pay tv channels I suspect that most of us still here don't watch them as the majority of those content to pay a Sky sub on a full time basis also seem to be the kind of people who feel they must have HD at any price, even if that price is to lose Tivo as we have known come to cherish it over the last eight and a half years.


----------



## RichardJH

After that very long post it is obvious Pete does not need one of these 

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20090323.p.Waffle_Maker.ar2

The link has now expired.


----------



## nickf

I've decided against re-running guided setup, since my Freeview digibox doesn't have an RF modulator, so I can't run Freesat AND Freeview into TiVo. If someone who has Freesat can publish a list of Channel IDs, I can try to assemble a logo set - as Pete says most of the channels already have logos so it should mostly just be a file renaming exercise.

Aerialplug is looking at assembling the Sky logo set though, so I'll leave those new channels Pete lists to him for now. If there is enough demand for them I can have a go.


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> Aerialplug is looking at assembling the Sky logo set though, so I'll leave those new channels Pete lists to him for now. If there is enough demand for them I can have a go.


I think the main issue with Freesat is that the number of marginal case channels that are not shopping channels or Adult channels is extensive and one person's never watched obscure foreign language channel may well be a loved channel watched everyday to anyone who owns a Tivo who either comes from or has ethnic links to say the Indian subcontinent.

Hence any list of channels for which logo construction is to be supported on Freesat has to be somewhat subjective unless Nick really feels like creating logos for a hundred or more shopping channels and 20 or so FTA night time adult channels and 50 or so foreign language channels (all of them FTA) and a number of other religion/God channels.

I can readily come up with a file with the channel numbers and station identifiers for all satellite channels in the Sky EPG (pay or free). However the module in Tivoweb that supports this will not put the full station names alongside but usually it is obvious from the combination of channel number and station identifier code combined what channel is involved.


----------



## Pete77

In the attached Excel file is the full list of Sky Tivo station identifiers. As I don't have the Sky radio channels in my current EPG set up (dual Sky Freesat and Freeview) perhaps someone else with access to that part of the Tivo EPG can post up those station ids using the Channels module(s) in Tivoweb or TivoWebPlus and cutting and pasting the resulting data output in to a spreadsheet.

For anyone who does not have Excel on their PC can I point you in the direction of www.openoffice.org in which I actually produced the attached spreadsheet in Excel compatible format.


----------



## nickf

Just to be clear - when I say Freesat, I mean the free satellite service from the BBC and ITV - I don't mean the Sky product FreesatFromSky, or Pay Once Watch Forever, or whatever they call it now.

Freesat has a well defined list of channels. I just need the TiVo Channel IDs for these channels, on the Freesat platform (which I think TiVo now supports? Or am I way off the mark there??)


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> Just to be clear - when I say Freesat, I mean the free satellite service from the BBC and ITV - I don't mean the Sky product FreesatFromSky, or Pay Once Watch Forever, or whatever they call it now.
> 
> Freesat has a well defined list of channels. I just need the TiVo Channel IDs for these channels, on the Freesat platform (which I think TiVo now supports? Or am I way off the mark there??)


Nick,

The station identifiers used by Tribune for the BBC/ITV Freesat channels are, so far as I am aware (in the absence of not actually having a BBC/ITV Freesat box myself) actually precisely the same as for those on BBC/ITV Freesat. Hence the very small number of Tivo owners running their Tivo boxes with a BBC/ITV Freesat box compared to the much larger number running FreesatFromSky setups with their Tivo simply need to load Aerialplug's Sky logo set and all the ones that match in terms of the logo png name being the same as a Tribune station identifier in the BBC/ITV Freesat lineup will be populated. The fact that BBC/ITV Freesat has different channel numbers to FreesatFromSky/Paying Sky is irrelevant since loadlogos.tcl only associates Logos by a match between the name of the png file and Tribune station ID. The same is true of the Automatically Associate logos function in the modules in both TivoWeb and TivoWebPlus and the function to import new single logos.

I cannot therefore see any case for a separate set of Logos for BBC/ITV Freesat customers. This is even more so the case given that the BBC/ITV Freesat EPG still does not contain a large number of FTA channels the boxes can actually tune (in non Freesat EPG mode) to be found on Sky for either monetary reasons because they have not been persuaded of the wisdom as yet of paying a further EPG fee to BBC/ITV Freesat in addition to the one they pay to Sky (eg CNN or World Movies) or for political reasons (eg Sky News). But slowly but surely most of the non Sky owned FTA channels not on BBC/ITV Freesat are being added to the BBC/ITV Freesat EPG.

I would have thought there was actually a much stronger case for a cable box version of Aerialplug's logo set than a BBC/ITV Freesat one but Aerialplug has chosen not to do so on the basis of the differences in the total channel lineup being relatively small and all the channel identifiers used for the Virgin Media channels that are also on Sky being the same as far as I am aware. So the only reason there is a separate Freeview version of aerialplug's logos is because of the many number of short hour time share versions of channels that appear on Freeview where the EPG for those channel is not the same as the Sky one but instead a cut down subset of it. Also I suspect Freeview box owners were fearful of loading up the much larger Sky logos set or single combined logo set to their Tivos, even though in practical terms a single set of logos matching all known Tribune station ID variants would work. So far as I am aware there is not one station on Freeview that has a logo that is unique to its Freeview incarnation.

So cutting a long story short I believe BBC/ITV Freesatters should use the Sky logo set as many of the channels not presently in the Freesat EPG but in the Sky one will be turning up on BBC/ITV Freesat over the next year or so.

By the way many thanks for the World Movies logo as this is the only one of your recent logos additions that I am making any regular practical personal use of.


----------



## nickf

Understood!


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> Understood!


Nick,

Sorry to harp on at undoubtedly far too much length to get my point across but I think you can probably now see why I don't think a BBC/ITV Freesat set is justified any more than a Virgin Media cable one.

Coming back to your logo creations many thanks indeed also for your revised Five USA (just seen it as my Tivo was recording the remake of Harvey) and it really is truly stunning and beautiful with that lovely shade of electric Green. Whereas were the white DOG used by Five USA on the actual channel to be made the Tivo logo it would really be very dull indeed.


----------



## nickf

For completeness I've added Partyland to the Freeview distribution (now TiVo have added it as a channel, ID is PTYLAND).

Link in my sig below, for those who need a logo for this channel!


----------



## cyril

Many thanks Nickf!

Any chance of doing the other HD channels (SciFiHD, BioHD, FXHD,MTVHD etc..)?


----------



## atari_addict

Do we have an updated Sky/Cable icon distribution yet? I've lost my way through all this, somewhere.


----------



## Pete77

atari_addict said:


> Do we have an updated Sky/Cable icon distribution yet? I've lost my way through all this, somewhere.


I can only really see that happening if aerialplug formally hands over the mantle of logos king (and the maintenance of his website where the logos reside) to his new self appointed heir (nickf).

The only way to maintain your Logos at present is to import any that you need that you are missing or that need updating manually one by one (downloading them off the relevant last few pages of this thread) as there is no current valid master Logo set for Satellite/Cable.


----------



## atari_addict

Pete77 said:


> I can only really see that happening if aerialplug formally hands over the mantle of logos king (and the maintenance of his website where the logos reside) to his new self appointed heir (nickf).


I wouldn't have thought that there would be any problem with handing over the crown so to speak, but the web site would be a different kettle of fish!

I'll think about the logos, need plenty of quiet time for that sort of thing!


----------



## nickf

Pete77 said:


> I can only really see that happening if aerialplug formally hands over the mantle of logos king (and the maintenance of his website where the logos reside) to his new self appointed heir (nickf).


Aerialplug has told me he still plans to get an updated Sky logo set out soon. I've just compiled a Freeview one for the moment (plus some extra Sky logos as requested).


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> Aerialplug has told me he still plans to get an updated Sky logo set out soon.


Yes but he for no doubt very good personal reasons seems to be using the Ofcom definition of the word "soon" (as in any time in the next 6 months or so).


----------



## nickf

Well given that he's doing it out of the goodness of his heart...

Have you tried following my instructions to create your own logos?


----------



## Pete77

nickf said:


> Have you tried following my instructions to create your own logos?


I'm assuming that a training time and economies of scale principle is likely here and that creating your first decent channel logo takes a very long time indeed but that once you have become good at the process it is much quicker.

That is why I thought I would leave it in the hands of the enthusiasts/experts as long as they are ready, able and willing to make new logos.

And I do very much appreciate everything you done so far Nick and especially your beautiful revised Five USA logo.:up:


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Has anyone done logos for the new Comedy Central (was Paramount Comedy)?

I'm also missing the Sky1 channel logo (only have the now showing).


----------



## kitschcamp

I have a now playing one from my TiVo. I haven't bothered with a live TV one, as I never use it.


----------



## einstein

is there no ITV 2 + 1 logo for Freeview?

I'm sure I asked this before, but it was a while ago?


----------



## ColinYounger

Einstein,



nickf said:


> I haven't created distinct logos for the +1, +1.5 etc channels; I have just duplicated the logo for the main channel. My reasoning is - since these logos are for a PVR, you don't really care if what you are watching was recorded from a live channel, or a +1 channel.


So, just copy your ITV2 logo to the callsign for ITV2+1!


----------



## Pete77

ColinYounger said:


> So, just copy your ITV2 logo to the callsign for ITV2+1!


I see that aerialplug still seems to be very busy these days.


----------



## einstein

ColinYounger said:


> Einstein,
> 
> So, just copy your ITV2 logo to the callsign for ITV2+1!


okay, I just thought maybe they'd be completed for completeness. I'll have a go at completing a ITV 2 + 1. I actually like to know, what channels my TiVos are recording from, because the channel change normally get's it wrong, and it's easier to identify the channels from the logos, rather than look view the program info, i.e. just from now playing.


----------



## nickf

I've uploaded a new version of the Freeview logos, with Virgin 1+1 (plus the new ID for Virgin 1). Link is in my sig.


----------



## NShelness

I got tired of waiting for new UKTV and Comedy Central logos, so GIMP, IrfanView, & Paintbrush in hand (I needed all three - don't ask) this morning, I created what I needed from logos out on the web. I found a high quality Comedy Central logo, but a very limited set of new UKTV logos. I've included them both, if someone else wishes to start from the same basis. After a bit of playing around, I decided to crop the top and bottom of the Blighty and Yesterday circular logos so the text remains legible (sort of). If you want to retain the full circles, they are in the alternatives folder.

As the following postings make clear, there was a problem with my initial logos, caused by a bug in GIMP (it re-indexed the palette in a saved .png file, which caused TiVo to later mis-render the logos). I was able to use IrfanView to reset the .png palettes back to their TiVo-expected layout, and everything now works


----------



## NShelness

These logos look great in TivoWebPlus, but not on the TiVo itself. Despite reducing the color depth to 4 in some cases, and selecting colors from the TiVo palette, the problem is not solved. I have a few more things to try. If things get better, I'll repost the above.


----------



## NShelness

Two hours to create the logos. 12 hours trying to find the prob (see above). In the end opened ITV4 in GIMP x64 and saved it as ITV4x, and voila! Had the same problem. I'll try reverting to GIMP x86 and see if it has the same problem. As an aside, I've been using GIMP x64 for ages for creating WEB icons and images with WEB palettes, and never had a problem. [sigh]


----------



## NShelness

GIMP x86 (V.2.2.6) has exactly the same problem!


----------



## NShelness

And the problem is - that the GIMP (went back to 2.4.7, just in case) .png plugin does not maintain the order of the TiVo palettes. Not a problem on the web, but certainly is on a TiVo. I'll try GIMP->IrfanView (with a TiVo palette) and see if that helps.


----------



## NShelness

It did, I was able to use IrfanView to reset the palettes to their initial order. As an end result, I've re-attached the corrected logos above.


----------



## johala_reewi

Ages ago when I used GIMP to do some Tivo logos, it all worked fine except that when gimp first opens the image. I had to reset the palette (for some reason it lost the first colour). I did produce some gimp/tivo palettes (I think they are on aerialplugs website). Are you using those?


----------



## NShelness

johala_reewi said:


> Ages ago when I used GIMP to do some Tivo logos, it all worked fine except that when gimp first opens the image. I had to reset the palette (for some reason it lost the first colour). I did produce some gimp/tivo palettes (I think they are on aerialplugs website). Are you using those?


Sorry, I didn't respond earlier. Yes, I'm using your palettes. As palettes they are fine. Unfortunately, it would appear that UK TiVos, ignore the colour values in the palette, and instead use the palette indeci to select from a local table of coulour values. This being the case, the palate indeci have to be maintained. For whatever reason, the versions of Gimp I tried did not maintain palette indeci. I didn't try resetting the Gimp palette, maybe this would have resolved the indeci problem. In any case, opening the empty images from aerialplug in IrfanView, and exporting their palettes allowed me to reset the palettes in Gimp-generated .png image by opening the images in IrfanView and importing the appropriate palettes before re-saving the images as .png files.

By the way, I've cleaned up a number of problem images (Fiver), generated a few more (STV), and improved my first attempts. I really should re-post them.


----------



## nickf

I've added Viva to my Freeview logo set, and updated the Virgin channel names to match what TiVo now calls them. Link is in my sig.
Nick


----------



## mrtickle

nickf said:


> I've added Viva to my Freeview logo set, and updated the Virgin channel names to match what TiVo now calls them. Link is in my sig.
> Nick


:up: Superb work, I know from experience that doing logos sucks up time . I can't promise that I'll be using BBC Radio Foyle too regularly  but I have used a superset of your freeview+sky logos and aerialplug's previous set and the various single logos posted here in between and they look nice.


----------



## Pete77

We don't seem to have had a Logos linkage wipe out now for absolutely ages and I was wondering why that was given that we used to have it happen at least every two or three months.

Could it be that whatever was done to repair Suggestions also had the effect of stopping the channel linkages with logos from getting broken?

What does anyone else think?


----------



## glen_a_stewart

I've placed a preliminary set of Tivo logos for SkyAngel's IPTV service (skyangel.com) at freegroups.net/innovative/glen_stewart/tivo-icons-skyangel.zip

These icons are the right size and are already organized (named) for upload via TivoWebPlus, but the colors haven't yet been corrected. If someone is willing to do that, they're otherwise ready to use.


----------



## PhilG

Pete77 said:


> We don't seem to have had a Logos linkage wipe out now for absolutely ages and I was wondering why that was given that we used to have it happen at least every two or three months.
> 
> Could it be that whatever was done to repair Suggestions also had the effect of stopping the channel linkages with logos from getting broken?
> 
> What does anyone else think?


I was amazed to discover that even after my /var/hack/ wipe on Monday, ALL of the logos are still there with no need to do a loadlogos again

I certainly wasn't prepared for that!


----------



## Pete77

PhilG said:


> I was amazed to discover that even after my /var/hack/ wipe on Monday, ALL of the logos are still there with no need to do a loadlogos again


Logos are an inherent function of the Tivo user interface. Its just that Tivo never bothered to populate much more in the way of logos than the BBC, E4, UK Gold and a handful of others.

So although the Tivoweb module (or the tcl scripts) could be used to add further logos Tivoweb and other /var/hack apps don't need to be there in order for the extra logos added to continue showing in Now Playing. But of course Tivo used to also periodically do something in their database to wipe out the associations we had manually added for our extra logos but happily that now hasn't happened for absolutely ages.:up:


----------



## Pete77

Is anyone here feeling motivated to come up with the new logos for the three new FTA CBS channels on Sky in the 130s area in the EPG. These were formerly branded as Zone channels.

I would have a go were my own artistic skills not complete and utter pants.


----------



## cwaring

I could probably grab the logos from their website or something; as I have done with the new SyFy channel (See attachement). It's creating the Tivo-specific versions that I can't do 

The other proble with the SyFy channel is that it has had it's callsign changed, which means that the link to to existing logo has been lost.

At least, it's not displaying correctly but having just checked, it is stil associated in the list of logos 

*ETA:* Okay. That last problem's solved itself; the call-sign has now changed so it no-longer has a logo associated.


----------



## cwaring

Well I had a go this morning and, as you can see, it didn't work very well. Not sure why


----------



## Cainam

Carl's attempt above, and nickf's easy to understand guide, got me inspired, so I had a go at the SyFy ones.

They seems to look OK to me, and if you rename them as SYFYUP1 instead of SYFYUNI they work fine as the +1 channels as well.

Nick - in your excellent guide on how to create logos, the last "optional step" is to "Make surround colour transparent", and you say that you do not know how do to it in GIMP. I am not sure if the following does exactly the same thing, but it works anyway i.e. the image looks fine on the Tivo UI and on TivoWeb.

1) Go to Layer-Transparency-Add Alpha Channel

2) Go to Select-By Colour, and point to an area on the picture with the transparent colour

3) Go to Edit-Clear

4) Save the image

It should now look fine on Tivo and Tivoweb

Feel free to add these 2 to your collection if you want (if you are going to to do another collection!)

Cainam


----------



## Pete77

Cainam said:


> Carl's attempt above, and nickf's easy to understand guide, got me inspired, so I had a go at the SyFy ones.


I don't suppose you would also feel inspired to have a go at the three FTA CBS channels in the SKY EPG in the 140s including CBS Action?

I'm a big Star Trek fan and I'm amazed to find how many episodes of the original Star Trek series I clearly never saw back in my teens and early 20s. Its almost as though the BBC must have had a narrow core of about 20 episodes that they repeated endlessly whilst another 60 or so episodes (including the glorious space hippy episode) must have been very little shown by the Beeb. So I'm catching all the ones I missed via the regular current digitally remastered showings of the original series on CBS Action.


----------



## Automan

Three or four episodes of Star Trek the BBC did not show. Violence, torture, and of course Kirk kissing Uhura!

Automan


----------



## Cainam

Before I spend any more time...I think the ones with a white background look better than the "transparent" ones...what do you think? Just remove the "a" from the end of the name to try the other one...


----------



## cwaring

Cainam said:


> Carl's attempt above, and nickf's easy to understand guide, got me inspired, so I had a go at the SyFy ones.


Just to mention that, after a re-boot, mine did actually work; mostly. Still looked a little odd, but not too bad 

Hope your worked better.


----------



## Cainam

Pete77 said:


> I don't suppose you would also feel inspired to have a go at the three FTA CBS channels in the SKY EPG in the 140s including CBS Action?
> 
> I'm a big Star Trek fan and I'm amazed to find how many episodes of the original Star Trek series I clearly never saw back in my teens and early 20s. Its almost as though the BBC must have had a narrow core of about 20 episodes that they repeated endlessly whilst another 60 or so episodes (including the glorious space hippy episode) must have been very little shown by the Beeb. So I'm catching all the ones I missed via the regular current digitally remastered showings of the original series on CBS Action.


How do these ones look?

Cainam


----------



## Pete77

Cainam said:


> How do these ones look?
> 
> Cainam


They look pretty good to me although I'm currently abroad on holiday so will have to wait till I get back home to try them out. Even if my external Tivoweb connection hadn't mysteriously gone down (think I may have pressed the wall power off switch for the Tivo as well as just the tv when leaving home at 3am to catch my 5.50am flight) I still haven't come across a way to FTP stuff to my Tivo from outside my home network.

Anyhow thanks for all the hard work on this Cainam. I do hope that you may at least occasionally also have a reason to view these channels. The remastered Star Trek The Original series on CBS Action is probably the main reason to do so on the whole.


----------



## mrtickle

Cainam - top work! Perhaps you don't need to quite fill the whole space with backgrounds as the logos butt up against the channel callsign when you're in playback mode (the s1-p1 logos), and because these are 7-letter callsigns they crash onto the logo. But I wouldn't bother re-doing them at this point. Just having any logos at all for those three channels fills one of the last gaps in the set. Great stuff!

Nickf's instructions (http://www.novemberfox.co.uk/TiVo/logos/logo_instructions.html) refer to Aerialplug's instructions (http://hywel.underground-history.co.uk/tivo/logos/rollyourown.html) and that page also contains johala_reewi's set of palettes. Both pages complement each other.

The keys are
* avoid using any of the semi-transparent colour entries (eg entries 176-255 in p2) in the original tivo palettes. The easiest way to do this is by sticking to either the purple mask or green mask palettes provided by johala_reewi
* don't let your editor sort, add, remove, re-order or breathe near the palettes - else you'll get the problem that NShelness had. 

The problem happens because TiVo's menu graphics overlay (which is what is being overlaid on top of the blue sky video loop) has a simple fixed 256-colour palette for our Series 1 models. TiVo uses this internal palette, *not* any palette in your file! It is expecting the palettes to match exactly, so as well as using the same colours, your colours have to be in the same places in the palette as TiVo's.

I'd also add:
* you can optionally use TweakPNG (http://entropymine.com/jason/tweakpng/) to check the files as TiVo is pernickety. IIRC the gAMA value should be 0.45455 - that will affect how colours look as well.
I used to copy the tRNS chunk from a "good" file into my saved PNG and remove the rubbish that tivo doesn't want or read, leaving only IHDR, gAMA, PLTE, tRNS, IDAT, IEND . (PLTE and tRNS not used by TiVo - but we want them for TiVoweb of course so that there is a palette and transparancy for the browser).


----------



## nickf

It's been a while, but I've added a couple of new logos to my logo set - the new ITV2+1 ID and ITV1+1.

Please post other ITV1+1 IDs here - I only have the SE one at the moment.

I can't promise when I will add them, but if I have the IDs I will try to do it, along with Sky Sports and Capital Radio.

Link is in my sig.

Nick


----------



## Pete77

I have just had a mass wipe out of BBC and various Sky channel logos plus Channel 4 and Film4 plus also Five, Fiver and Five USA. ITV1+1 was also affected but ITV2, ITV3 and ITV4 were not. Nor were other non mainstream channels such as Movies4Men, Travel Channel or CBS Action.

I found that Automatically Associate Logos in the Logos module of Tivoweb did not reconnect any of the broken Logo links and I had to reconnect them all individually one by one in the Tivoweb Logos module.

As nobody else has reported on this here was it really only my Tivo that was hit by this latest major Tivo logo association wipeout and not Tivos at large? Or has everyone else that was using the Logos module now given up on using their S1 Tivo?


----------



## aerialplug

While I still can't get myself around to removing the TiVo from under the TV, its been off for the best part of 2 years now I'm afraid having been replaced by more modern HiDef recorders, so I can't help I'm afraid.

I also suspect that if and when I next power it up it won't download any schedule information as my account was actually a VIP account which differs from the lifetime subscription in a number of ways.


----------



## Pete77

aerialplug said:


> I also suspect that if and when I next power it up it won't download any schedule information as my account was actually a VIP account which differs from the lifetime subscription in a number of ways.


I think Tivo are planning to cut us all off at the knees equally on June 1st regardless of whether or not our boxes had a monthly sub, VIP freebie sub or even a so called but now reneged on "Lifetime" subscription.

Of course we are still hoping that the great work being done by Tivocentral and Tivoland will mean that our S1 Tivos will still remain in use after that time and healeydave is even talking rather bullishly of an enhanced EPG service.

Perhaps one of the issues he has in mind is providing a full set of logos to everyone using the new EPG even if their box only uses dial up and does not have a Cachecard. Also perhaps periodic unexplained logo wipeouts will finally be consigned to history.:up::up::up:


----------



## mutant_matt2

Pete,

That might explain why a bunch of my logos recently went AWOL then. I didn't realise that TiVo Inc had the power to change this, but I guess it makes (some kind) of sense.

It's been so long since I added all the extra ones, I can't remember what was involved, so I'll have to refresh my memory (by reading back this thread), and have a dig around.

Thanks for pointing this out, I was going to have a dig around anyway (been meaning to get around to it), but being forearmed/warned, will probably help.

Cheers,

Matt.


----------



## Pete77

mutant_matt2 said:


> That might explain why a bunch of my logos recently went AWOL then. I didn't realise that TiVo Inc had the power to change this, but I guess it makes (some kind) of sense.
> 
> It's been so long since I added all the extra ones, I can't remember what was involved, so I'll have to refresh my memory (by reading back this thread), and have a dig around.


Tivo only ever enabled the boring white BBC logos (same for all channels) plus decent logos for I think Sky One, Film Four and a few others. The Logos module added logos for all the channels used by most of us.

However Tivo/Tribune have always periodically done something to the EPG database that wipes out most of the automatic logo associations and causes only the original logos including the white BBC logos to reappear. However for the last 18 months to two years these logo wipeouts have become less frequent, perhaps because Tivo/Tribune have been doing that something or other to the database less often as the Tivo S1 service slowly declined.

The Automatically Associate Logos button used to restore a lot of the broken links even though some would usually have to be reassociated manually channel by channel. This tended to be for channels that had altered station id so that the logo id was not the same as the station id now used by Tribune.

This time round a load of station links were broken including all BBC channels and Automatically Associate Logos didn't work but I don't think Tribune changed the station ids. Anyhow reconnnecting them all manually has worked until the next time.

Hopefully once Mike and Dave are in charge of the EPG instead of Tribune these logo wipeouts will be a thing of the past.


----------



## TCM2007

The New EPG incorporates all known logos automatically.


----------



## AMc

I've lost my logos a few times recently - I suspect it may be related to the Tivo messages they've been sending.
When this happens (if I notice) I run TCM2007's deletelogos and addlogos (?) scripts from telnet then reboot.
That usually works OK.


----------



## mutant_matt2

I've just manually re-associated my logos, and as someone said, if they've been associated before, you don't have to reboot, they just automagically re-appear 

Anybody happen to have a Sky Atlantic logo BTW?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## Pete77

Is anyone here with artistic skills in the mood to design new logos for Pick Tv (the new name for Sky Three) and 5* (the new name for Fiver or Five Life as it was first known).

I see that Five has also now become Channel 5 with a completely new logo and that Five USA has also slightly changed its logo as part of this quite pointless further channel rebranding by the company.

Does the marketing imbecile behind all this at Five not realise that its your channel position in the EPG (which they still need to do a lot to improve in the case of 5* and Five USA in the Sky EPG) and the actual programs that you show that determine whether people watch or not rather than your latest channel name and logo. Also I think the name 5* is quite clearly capable of legal action under the Trade Descriptions Act whereas neither Five Life or Fiver made any such blatantly misleading promises.:down::down::down:


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Does the marketing imbecile behind all this at Five not realise that its your channel position in the EPG (which they still need to do a lot to improve in the case of 5* and Five USA in the Sky EPG) and the actual programs that you show that determine whether people watch or not rather than your latest channel name and logo.


I think the folks at UKTV G2, aka Dave, might disagree. Their rebranding has seen a huge leap in viewers.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> I think the folks at UKTV G2, aka Dave, might disagree. Their rebranding has seen a huge leap in viewers.


I believe they also substantially changed the content and the platform it was distributed on (by adding all Freeview customers instead of only being available to paying Sky and Virgin paying customers) at the time it was rebranded. I think you will find that this is the actual reason for the huge increasing in viewing figures as it proved an awful lot more popular on Freeview than UK History.........

Having the name of some bloke you might meet down at the pub or the bookies was not the main factor in its increased popularity. And using the name of a rather poor UK pop group or the rating grade of a hotel or restaurant does not seem like an improvement to me on Fiver, especially as the word Five drops out of the name and so there is likely to now be confusion about its ownership.


----------



## SolidTechie

TCM2007 said:


> The New EPG incorporates all known logos automatically.


Sorry, if I've been asleep - how?

I don't have any, so how do I resolve this? TivoWebPlus "logos" page tells me my dataset is empty....


----------



## TCM2007

I guess they haven't turned that feature on to conserve bandwidth. I know the logos have all been compiled and put on the server.


----------



## SolidTechie

Bums.

Whilst I was waiting, I tried the loadlogos script, having ftpd the icons to a directory on the TiVo.

It crashed the TiVo for some reason - I know not why. I had made some changes to the (IIRC) /etc/sysinit.config script, to run the nosound, sortnp and something else... but had not subsequently restarted the box

Sadly, when the TiVo came back up, I guess it's not getting as far as setting the TiVo's ip address, so it comes up with 0.0.0.0 - and of course, I can't "see" it on the network, so I can't fix it!

Would some kind soul tell me how to resolve this - without re-imaging the disk - I want to preserve the recordings - using the AltEPG booting disk?

I tried setting the disk, then exiting to the shell, and trying to mount the HDD:

mount /dev/hda /mnt/hd

(/dev/hda is the disk it uses in step 1.. set the TiVo disk

It failed "Invalid argument" having already mentioned that it cannot find ext3, ext2 or a valid FAT filesystem


----------



## TCM2007

You'd be beter posting this separately so people see it.


----------



## spitfires

SolidTechie said:


> mount /dev/hda /mnt/hd


You mount a partition not a disc. So you will probably want something like

mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/hd

to mount the TiVo's root partition.

(And don't forget to create your mount point first - mkdir /mnt/hd )

.


----------



## SolidTechie

Thanks - I'll give that a try tomorrow.

As per Stuart's suggestion I'm starting a new topic...


----------



## Pete77

I was initially having trouble with getting Logos to show up in the Now Playing menu for new recordings or using the Logos module at all in Tivoweb now I have switched to the AltEPG on my main Tivo. However strangely after a few days I am able to see all the channels listed in the Logos module and correctly link any channels with no logos to a Logo (most linked automatically on their own without manual intervention).

Did the AltEPG suddenly change the station identifiers it is using to include those formerly used by Tivo or something? Also I wonder if we will or won't get periodic Logo wipeouts for no explicable reason as we used to get with the Tribune EPG data?

Of course I know the AltEPG hopes to eventually include EPGs for all channels itself (for users who want them) without user intervention (or needing a hacked Tivo with a network card to maintain them) but I think that is quite a few months off happening yet.............

Mind you from the silence here at the moment I'm pretty sure everyone else who usually frequents this forum is away on their summer holidays..............


----------



## PhilG

Pete77 said:


> Did the AltEPG suddenly change the station identifiers it is using to include those formerly used by Tivo or something? Also I wonder if we will or won't get periodic Logo wipeouts for no explicable reason as we used to get with the Tribune EPG data?


Certainly SOMETHING seems to have changed - I was seeing lots of channel logos - now I only see some of them. More than I'd be seeing after a logo wipe, but I'm sure less than there was a week or two ago

I'm just about to rerun the logo association and see if anything changes

Phil G


----------



## Pete77

PhilG said:


> I'm just about to rerun the logo association and see if anything changes


That should restore most of them I hope and for any it doesn't work for you could link them again manually for the time being.

I'm sure that Mike will probably make a pronouncement on the subject in due course but I suspect that for now he is probably researching the matter.

I suppose we also really need a new logo for BBC Radio 4 Extra (the renamed and rebranded BBC Radio 7) if nobody has produced one so far. Men & Movies (as opposed to Movies4Men even though its from the same people) and Sony Entertaintment Tv would also be useful although we are still waiting for the AltEPG to start providing program data for those channels as well for the time being.


----------



## TCM2007

Good of you to volunteer to do those Pete.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Good of you to volunteer to do those Pete.


If no other volunteers who already possess the necessary technical skill sets emerge then I will attempt to embark on the relatively steep learning curve no doubt required to produce a decent logo and if this happens I will try knock out logos for most of the missing FTA satellite channels with English language proper program content.

If on the other hand we have any technically adept graphic designers or similar type people on the forum for whom this would be almost like falling off a log then I will not attempt to stand in their way. Also the AltEPG is reputed to be working on logos so I would not like there to be any wasteful duplication of effort in that regard.


----------



## TCM2007

Go on, do something useful in the world of TiVo. You know you want to.


----------



## cahir982

TCM2007 said:


> Go on, do something useful in the world of TiVo. You know you want to.


TCM2007 hope you can help iv'e got all my logos on tivoweb nowshowing in order and working great i then put them into logos Dir at start of the internet page for tivoweb but for some reason i cannot get them onto the now showing on my TV screen iv'e tried running loadlogos but that does'nt work any help would be great, did i put the logos into the correct folder because before the i had them in var/hack/


----------



## PhilG

cahir982 said:


> TCM2007 hope you can help iv'e got all my logos on tivoweb nowshowing in order and working great i then put them into logos Dir at start of the internet page for tivoweb but for some reason i cannot get them onto the now showing on my TV screen iv'e tried running loadlogos but that does'nt work any help would be great, did i put the logos into the correct folder because before the i had them in var/hack/


Once you've run LOADLOGOS you need to restart Tivo (not just Tivoweb)!


----------



## cahir982

Yea i do that every time but it still doesn't work so far is every thing done right. PhilG can you tell me excately how to load the logos onto my tv


----------



## spitfires

See mrtickle's post here


----------



## cahir982

spitfires said:


> See mrtickle's post here


 Thanks spitfires went there but like all the rest there's no clear instructions it say's to click on logo ( click on "logos" and then "import logo", click "Choose file" to select one of the downloaded images, then "import" to import it).But it does not give me that choice any other ideas i would be really greatfull


----------



## TCM2007

What do you mean "it doesn't give me that choice". Please describe exactly what you ate doing and what you see.


----------



## cahir982

Thanks TCM2007 i hope this helps i follow these instructions to the letter,
. If you haven't downloaded the scripts already, copy loadlogos.tcl and deletelogos.tcl into your /var/hack directory. 
"This is done" 

2. You'll probably need to make the scripts executable. You do this by entering chmod +x loadlogos.tcl deletelogos.tcl at tivo's bash prompt.
I do this but im not sure if i'm doing it right it says bash promp is that the same as Telnet Because this is what i get when i telnet 
"chmod:loadlogos.tcl"no such file or directory
"chmod:deletelogos.tcl"no such file or directory

3. Create a new subdirectory called logos and FTP all your new logo files in there. 
i do this by importint to internet 192.168.0.7

4. type ./loadlogos.tcl ./logos and the script will take care of everything else. 
I then follow this and this is what i get "./loadlogos.tcl:No such file or directory
i never get this far because nothing happenings
5. Reboot the tivo either by issuing the reboot command at the bash prompt or by restarting the TiVo. 

If you don't like 'em, run ./deletelogos.tcl from the bash prompt and reboot - this will restore the TiVo back to it's old partially logoed state. It won't delete any logos that TiVo provided as part of the software. I believe it's possible to upload logos using this method to a TiVo which only has bash prompt access on the serial cable (no serial PPP). is there anything you can help me with is telnet the same as bash and if not how do i do a bash promt


----------



## TCM2007

When issuing those commands you need to be "in" the relevant directory where the command files are.

type 

cd /var/hack 

into your telnet session, and try again.


----------



## SolidTechie

And also:



cahir982 said:


> Because this is what i get when i telnet
> "chmod:loadlogos.tcl"no such file or directory
> "chmod:deletelogos.tcl"no such file or directory


If that is what you are actually seeing on the screen then you have issued the commands incorrectly - as Stuart previously advised, the commands to type are as follows:



Code:


chmod +x loadlogos.tcl deletelogos.tcl

You can do it separately if you prefer:



Code:


chmod +x deletelogos.tcl
chmod +x loadlogos.tcl


----------



## cahir982

Thank you every body for your help in trying to solve this "should i call it a slight problem " Right then TCM did as you said, i telnet and type in, cd /var/hack press enter and get
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]#
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]# 
then i put,chmod +x loadlogos.tcl deletelogos.tcl
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]#
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]# 
i then type in ./loadlogos.tcl ./logos 
Then this happens 
initialising logo list
initialising channel list
[TiVo [p0] ~]# cd /var/hack
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]#
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]# chmod +x loadlogos.tcl
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]#
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]# ./loadlogos.tcl ./logos
Initialising logo list
Initialising channel list
Processing ./logos/5-USA-Channel-logo-for-TV-Guide-88x65-[1].png
Error: Invalid file format 5-usa-channel-logo-for-tv-guide-88x65-[1].png
Processing ./logos/5star-Channel-logo-for-TV-Guide-88x65-[1].png
Error: Invalid file format 5star-channel-logo-for-tv-guide-88x65-[1].png
Processing ./logos/5star1-Channel-logo-for-TV-Guide--88x65-[1].png
Error: Invalid file format 5star1-channel-logo-for-tv-guide--88x65-[1].png
Processing ./logos/5USA1Channel-logo-for-TV-Guide--88x65-[1].png
Error: Invalid file format 5usa1channel-logo-for-tv-guide--88x65-[1].png
Processing ./logos/BBC1HD-S1-P1.png
Error: Invalid file format bbc1hd-s1-p1.png
Processing ./logos/BBC1HD-S2-P2.png
Error: Invalid file format bbc1hd-s2-p2.png
Processing ./logos/BBC1NI-s1-p1.png
Error: Filename suffix '-s1-p1' does not match detected type '2'bbc1ni-s1-p1.png
Processing ./logos/BBC1NI-s2-p2.png
Detected Type 2 Palette/Size Format fro bbc1ni-s2-p2.png
Overwriting Existing Image for bbc1ni-s2-p2.png
Successfully Imported Image bbc1ni-s2-p2.png
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db open "/LogoGroup/$lspace:$type:$type""
("uplevel" body line 11)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set img [db $db openid $imgfsid]
set name [dbobj $img get Name]
if {[regsub -- {-s1-p1$} $name {} name] == 1} {
s..."
(procedure "addLogoIndex" line 6)
invoked from within
"addLogoIndex $imgfsid $index"
(procedure "show_import" line 177)
invoked from within
"show_import $file"
("foreach" body line 3)
invoked from within
"foreach file $filelist {
puts "Processing $file"
show_import $file
}"
(file "./loadlogos.tcl" line 585)
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]#
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]#

and these all came back, can any body help


----------



## AMc

The scripts themselves look to be working. Looks to me like your logos may be corrupted either by extraction or by FTP- I would download them again and FTP ensuring you use BINARY for the logo .png themselves.


----------



## cahir982

can you please explain how to put them in binary mode i can't find the anwser anywhere


----------



## Cainam

What tool are you using to FTP the file onto Tivo?

Personally I use FileZilla. Once started, I can go to the menu option Transfer-Transfer Type, and choose Binary.

If you are using the FTP built into windows, then just type "bin" once you have connected to the Tivo.


----------



## cahir982

i tried what you said about when i connect to tivo to type bin but i got the excact same return so i download the FileZilla and i am gonna try that but can you give me some pointers you say "I can go to the menu option Transfer-Transfer Type, and choose Binary" where is the menu option in FileZilla cause i went through all "at top of page, file.edit,view, ECT, and found nothing can you explain how to set up this FileZilla Thanks in advance


----------



## Cainam

The Filezilla website has some screenshots e.g. here.

As you can see, the Transfer menu option is the 4th one along the top, after File, Edit and View.


----------



## cahir982

i just done what you said with the FileZilla and transfared them in binary mode and this is what i get back, "[TiVo [p0] ~]# cd /var/hack
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]#
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]# chmod +x loadlogos.tcl deletelogos.tcl
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]#
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]# ./loadlogos.tcl ./logos
Initialising logo list
Initialising channel list
Processing ./logos/5-USA-Channel-logo-for-TV-Guide-88x65-[1].png
Error: Invalid file format 5-usa-channel-logo-for-tv-guide-88x65-[1].png
Processing ./logos/5star-Channel-logo-for-TV-Guide-88x65-[1].png
Error: Invalid file format 5star-channel-logo-for-tv-guide-88x65-[1].png
Processing ./logos/5star1-Channel-logo-for-TV-Guide--88x65-[1].png
Error: Invalid file format 5star1-channel-logo-for-tv-guide--88x65-[1].png
Processing ./logos/5USA1Channel-logo-for-TV-Guide--88x65-[1].png
Error: Invalid file format 5usa1channel-logo-for-tv-guide--88x65-[1].png
Processing ./logos/BBC1HD-S1-P1.png
Error: Invalid file format bbc1hd-s1-p1.png
Processing ./logos/BBC1HD-S2-P2.png
Error: Invalid file format bbc1hd-s2-p2.png
Processing ./logos/BBC1NI-s1-p1.png
Error: Filename suffix '-s1-p1' does not match detected type '2'bbc1ni-s1-p1.png
Processing ./logos/BBC1NI-s2-p2.png
Detected Type 2 Palette/Size Format fro bbc1ni-s2-p2.png
Overwriting Existing Image for bbc1ni-s2-p2.png
Successfully Imported Image bbc1ni-s2-p2.png
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db open "/LogoGroup/$lspace:$type:$type""
("uplevel" body line 11)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set img [db $db openid $imgfsid]
set name [dbobj $img get Name]
if {[regsub -- {-s1-p1$} $name {} name] == 1} {
s..."
(procedure "addLogoIndex" line 6)
invoked from within
"addLogoIndex $imgfsid $index"
(procedure "show_import" line 177)
invoked from within
"show_import $file"
("foreach" body line 3)
invoked from within
"foreach file $filelist {
puts "Processing $file"
show_import $file
}"
(file "./loadlogos.tcl" line 585)
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]#
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]# reboot

anymore help would be great


----------



## TCM2007

I think the contents of the /logos directory include some duff files.

The Channel 5 ones have bad file names (the script requires a particular naming format, and they don't use it)

The BBC1 NI appears to be corrupt.

And my guess is the script falls over because something is seriously wrong with whatever comes after BBC1NI-s2-p2.png

Where did you get the logos?

Can you post a list of the files in the /logos directory?


----------



## cahir982

i got the logos on site but i cant find them again i've put them on tivoweb in the Now Showing and they look great, Here is the file with all logos that i use and thanks again for all your help i have had to devide up the logos into 3 differend winzip packs


----------



## Cainam

Definitely some duff file names in there.

1) Delete all the logos from your logos sub-folder
2) Download the logos from here, extract to your PC, and use FTP to populate the logos sub-folder
3) Run the script again

Assuming that works there are extra files we can add to that set (e.g. the ones from November fox, and my own CBS ones), but that is a basic set that is known to work


----------



## cahir982

Thanks Cainam did excatly as you said downloaded the logos onto my pc took out the logos i use and FTP them over but all i'm getting back is 
[TiVo [p0] ~]# cd /var/hack
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]#
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]# chmod +x loadlogos.tcl deletelogos.tcl
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]#
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]# ./loadlogos.tcl ./logos
Initialising logo list
Initialising channel list
Processing ./logos/BBC1NI-s2-p2.png
Detected Type 2 Palette/Size Format fro bbc1ni-s2-p2.png
Overwriting Existing Image for bbc1ni-s2-p2.png
Successfully Imported Image bbc1ni-s2-p2.png
can't open object (errDbNotFound)

while executing
"db $db open "/LogoGroup/$lspace:$type:$type""
("uplevel" body line 11)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set img [db $db openid $imgfsid]
set name [dbobj $img get Name]
if {[regsub -- {-s1-p1$} $name {} name] == 1} {
s..."
(procedure "addLogoIndex" line 6)
invoked from within
"addLogoIndex $imgfsid $index"
(procedure "show_import" line 177)
invoked from within
"show_import $file"
("foreach" body line 3)
invoked from within
"foreach file $filelist {
puts "Processing $file"
show_import $file
}"
(file "./loadlogos.tcl" line 585)
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]#
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack]# reboot

i must be doing something wrong
is there no body who can help i have got them all on my PC's now playing page and they look great, but how do you get them onto the TV now playing list


----------



## mrtickle

Here are some more TiVo logos that I have created. These channels are included along with identical +1 copies where there are +1 channels.

4Seven
Challenge (new design)
Comedy Central (new design)
Comedy Central Extra (new design)
Fiver (5 star logo)
5USA (new design)
PBS UK
Pick TV
Seven
Sony Entertainment
Sony Movies (with alternative version - neither are brilliant)
TCM2
Universal Channel
New "shiny" logo designs for the non-premium Sky channels: Sky 1, Sky 2, Sky Atlantic, Sky Living, Sky Living It, Sky News, Sky Sports News, Sky Arts 1, Sky Arts 2.

As always, the resolution/palette is the real restriction, but I think they are reasonable.

Enjoy, and Merry Xmas all!


----------

